# WEEK 6: SUPERCHARGERS (72 Dolphins pop the cork)



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Free Agency this Tuesday. Pretty exciting. Depending on what Chicago gets done will affect who I want them to take in the draft in May. Right now Aaron Donald or Calvin Pryor, but we'll see.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

COLTS CUT SATELE. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


this is worth marking for all over again.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

- D'Qwell Jackson signs with the Colts

- Devin Hester confirms he won't be re-signed by the Bears

Is it just me or is Eric Decker one of the most over hyped FA's in recent years? Really good #2 wr but reports are he's gonna get paid like he's Andre Johnson, Dez Bryant, AJ Green caliber when FA starts next week. There's something about being labeled "the best ___ FA available" that adds unreasonable cost to sign some of these guys. Ravens are dealing with it right now with Monroe who's been labeled the best OL available this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I like Decker, but if he gets paid like an elite WR than LOL @ that team gives him that money.

He had Peyton as a QB and freaking Demaryius Thomas on his team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

AP STAHP, PLEASE NO VICK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Samson Satele. No, he's alive but his career is dead. What a worthless signing he was.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Really wanted Jackson. We need a competent linebacker.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Decker wants to be paid as a top guy, but that doesn't mean any GM will pay him that. He's a solid number 2 on any team. I can't see him ever being a number 1 guy, the Colts should make a serious run for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not a fan of his contract or the fact he's 30 years old, but I guess it's somewhat necessary with our little picks this year...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah, he is old as fuck. Glad we didn't overpay. As desperate as we are for a decent LB'er, it was smart not to.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I think a team like the Colts or Browns are a good fit for Decker and they have the money to get him there. Kinda depends on whether his top priority is money though, a team like Buffalo or Jacksonville can pay him STUPID money if it becomes a highest bidder situation. In this age of concussions and head injury awareness players are more open to the "take the money and run" route.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

As much as I like Decker, I don't really want the Colts to bid ridiculous high for him. Why pay for a WR when the offense will probably still be toned down to get that 'power run' game going. If any receiver is going to be signed, I'd honestly like it to be Hakeem Nicks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Colts need O lineman before breaking the bank on a number 2 WR. Luck with time can make spare WRs good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Hester. 






You will be missed. Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

golden tate please. lower price, nearly the same production.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> As much as I like Decker, I don't really want the Colts to bid ridiculous high for him. Why pay for a WR when the offense will probably still be toned down to get that 'power run' game going. If any receiver is going to be signed, I'd honestly like it to be Hakeem Nicks.


You don't want Nicks. He's no good anymore.

Agreed with UDFK that Tate would be a better option. Don't think he'd cost that much either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Magic, do you ever check out the Colts.com forums? It's the most idiotic gathering of inbreds imaginable.

And I didn't even notice that Golden was a free agent on the list when I looked. Intriguing for sure.

EDIT: Pat McAfee resigned for 5 years!!! Fuckin awesome. Not just as a player, but as a person in the city of Indianapolis, Boomstick is pretty awesome. Everyone loves the guy and he does so much around here. Great news.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I love Mcafee, but 3 mil per year is once again too much...



I have a really really bad feeling about this regime. I do like loyalty, but that's absurdly overpaid for a Punter. If it was a short term then I could understand, but FIVE YEARS and almost 3 MILLION per...fuck sakes man make some moves for our numerous weaknesses.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Looks like Spikes is out of New England. Not a surprise at all, especially with the emergence of Jamie Collins late last season. That should mean Hightower moves to mic, and with Mayo coming back the linebacking core is looking pretty good. Spikes was awesome against the run but it's a pass first league and that definitely wasn't his strength. His work against the run will be tough to replace, but if we get a DT in the draft that will be a big help. Not to mention BIG VINCE coming back (unless he becomes a cap casualty :argh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

There's more expensive punters out there, but yeah, those funds could be better used elsewhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Eh, most of it has to do with how much he's become apart of the community and how much he's loved by fans, but he's not worth that much imo. At the very least we should have filled our more dire needs first because we still need to implement some youth on the defensive side and not just a bunch of aging vets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Oh shit, guess who is becoming Jerry 2.0, who is essentially Al Davis 2.0.


3 million for a punter might not be that bad if the cap keeps going up a ton. Punters are really underrated. I mean I have no clue who the punters are on each team, but their effect on the game is pretty big.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Thread title is offensive and mean-spirited.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Thread needs more :kaep and :AP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why would we want to discuss the most overrated QB in the game? Glennon > Kaep.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

SMITH > Kaep.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Seahawks = fluke


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Mike Florio is saying that the Saints are preparing to cut Darren Sproles.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Fuck Hakeem Nicks, I would honestly rather have Golden Tate even if they had the same asking price. Nicks strikes me as a guy who's just along for the ride and is lacking on the mental side of the game. The physical tools are there but not knowing which Hakeem Nicks will show up each week will drive a team crazy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TomahawkJock said:


> SMITH > Kaep.


/buries head in his hands


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You'd have TWO Super Bowls with Alex Smith and you know it:side: (that's my troll for the day thank you and good night)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lol 

Maybe. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Jets are going to cut Antonio Cromartie. Kinda shocking to me since last I heard he was still playing at a high level, although not sure of the details of his contract.

As far as the Patriots go, I get the feeling that Talib won't come back. Talib is looking to get paid (Rightfully so) and I'm just not sure if the Pats are gonna give him the contract he wants. I really hope I'm wrong though. If he does leave then we'd likely go forward with Dennard and Logan Ryan as the two starting corners which isn't that bad considering Dennard is very talented when he can stay out of prison and I think Logan Ryan has a lot of potential.

Also they absolutely have to bring Edelman back. Even if it means cutting or trading Amendola, then by all means do it. You can't have Brady lose his #1 WR two years in a row.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Cromartie was so bad last season it was painful. Ridiculous drop off from the previous season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Well I stand corrected on that end.

I read that the Jets are going after Verner to replace him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

If we get him for a decent price given his injury history, I'm all for bringing in Louis Delmas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Titans are attempting to trade Chris Johnson. If im the Browns, Falcons or Saints, im on the phone..Especially Cleveland with all those draft picks at their disposal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'd only give later round picks for him. He still has great speed, but I'm not sure the desire is there.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sad, classic case of getting paid and then having no fucks to give anymore.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> I'd only give later round picks for him. He still has great speed, but I'm not sure the desire is there.


Possibly, though his current situation is probably giving him motivation to prove doubters wrong. But despite all that, still being able to rush for 1k every year should still attract teams who cant get that with a committee


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

mendenhall is such a hipster


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Free agency begins on Tuesday?

As a Steelers fan, we call the beginning of free agency.....any other Tuesday. I hope they prove me wrong but between philosophy of growing guys in-house and their cap issues, I doubt it.

I'm intrigued to see where Michael Bennett ends up, apparently Chicago is going to make a big pitch for him. TJ Ward is another interesting guy that a lot of teams seem to be after.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bennett going back to Seattle..Adderall too strong


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Panthers trying to shop Steve Smith. Good luck with that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Might bring Verner in as a Talib replacement :moyes1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Pats re-sign Michael Hoomanawanui. This is the best news of the offseason simply because he has the greatest name of all time, and I can continue yelling "HOOMAN" every time he's on screen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears trying to trade Peppers and have cut Bush..The Tank for Wiggins has officially begun for Chicago


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> Bears trying to trade Peppers and have cut Bush..The Tank for Wiggins has officially begun for Chicago


Fascinating.

Probably the prudent move.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bucs expected to release Revis Island. pls come to the Pats.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I wouldn't trade for CJ2K at all, I wouldn't trade for Peterson, too close to 30 and a RB, just not worth it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Lions go get Revis plz. Should be able to get him for a few million/year less than he was signed for.

(Don't think it'll happen, but I can hope).


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Chiefs go get Revis plz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Rams trying to trade Tavon Austin... #Tank4Wiggins

Also word is Browns are attempting to sign Matt Schaub....because.....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Well, you had an amazing career, Smitty...

:jose


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Chiefs go get Tavon plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

RKO, did the JETS just make a monumental blunder when they released GOAT WR Santonio Holmes. Will they regret this decision as much as the Steelers should have regretted the decision to say GTFO to Mr. Holmes.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Also word is Browns are attempting to sign Matt Schaub....because.....


I'm sure that they will have a very successful year if they get him.






:lmao:lmao:lmao:ti:jordan3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Hilarious how people thought the Jets fucked up with Revis. No CB ever is worth 16m a year, and even though he was the best I've ever seen in his prime, the injury seriously should have hurt his value more than it did. He was nothing like himself last season. 

Wouldn't surprise me if he tries to hold out for the same type of money, which he'll never get.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Like the addition of Delmas especially considering Byrd's asking price[we were a supposed major front runner] and the fact that we just gave big dolla billz to Albert. Hickey is doing the damn thang. Reshad and Louis laying those hammers all season long.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Irish Jet said:


> Hilarious how people thought the Jets fucked up with Revis. No CB ever is worth 16m a year, and even though he was the best I've ever seen in his prime, the injury seriously should have hurt his value more than it did. He was nothing like himself last season.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if he tries to hold out for the same type of money, which he'll never get.


He was still as good, it's just Tampa's scheme made him less of an impact player. Still up there with Sherman as the best CB in the league. Don't think he'll get that type of money again, but you're a fool if you don't think he's still arguably the best in the league (and clearly still top 5).

http://presnapreads.com/2014/02/26/darrelle-revis-the-numbers-the-tape-the-verdict-2014/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Dallas is going to have to cut Ware. They have no cap room and they asked him to take a pay cut and he told them to fuck off.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Some team is about to get "Namdi'd" by Revis...and seeing now that the Browns are interested in him, they seem like the perfect franchise to get duped


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I never thought nnamdi belonged in the same sentence as revis tbh. he should be fine as long as he's healthy and playing in the right system.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Edelman testing free agency. Brady not going to be happy to have his #1 receiver leave two years on the spin. Plus they live next door to each other, for now. AWKWARD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Ugh. On one hand I'm happy for Julian that he's looking to get paid, which he deserves but at the same time I really wanted him back. Fuck.

Plz trade up for Mike Evans, BB. Plz.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Who the hell are we going to throw to now?

Please don't tell me this means we're putting more faith in fucking Amendola fpalm

WARE is gone, now let's see if he cares about winning.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Hoping that Amendola & GRONK aren't both on IR by week 6 :moyes1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lol:lmao:lol:lmao JERREH

Ware was great for a few years. I enjoyed his contributions. Farewell DeMarcus Ware.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It's all right MrMr. You guys can have Peppers if you want. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Well, you had an amazing career, Smitty...
> 
> :jose


:sad:

Looks like Cam will be throwing to Greg Olsen all year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Karlos Dansby & Donte Whitner heading to Cleveland, Antoine Bethea heading to SanFran.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears got LaMaar Houston. I'll go with a 3 out of 5 for excitement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


>


I have to sig this. The power of Christ compels me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> Who the hell are we going to throw to now?
> 
> Please don't tell me this means we're putting more faith in fucking Amendola fpalm
> 
> WARE is gone, now let's see if he cares about winning.


If Amendola can play like he did week 1 vs the Bills (remember those ridiculous grabs on the final drive?) then we may be ok in the slot. He seemed to be a bit injured for most of the season anyway (what else is new?)



Notorious said:


> Hoping that Amendola & GRONK aren't both on IR by week 6 :moyes1


:rust


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Per SCHEFTER...

- DT Arthur Jones to the Colts for around $6 mil per season
- OT Branden Albert to the Dolphins for 5 years, $46 mil (25 guaranteed)
- OT Rodger Saffold to the Raiders for 5 years, $42.5 mil (21 guaranteed)
- OT Jared Veldheer to the Cardinals for 5 years, $35 mil
- DE Lamarr Houston to the Bears for 5 years, $35 mil
- DT Earl Mitchell to the Dolphins for 4 years, $16 mil (9 guaranteed)
- TE Brandon Myers to the Bucs for 2 years, $4 mil
- G Shawn Lauvao the Redskins for 4 years, $17 mil
- DT Clinton McDonald to the Bucs for 4 years, $12 mil
- WR Andre Roberts to the Redskins for 4 years, $17 mil
- DE Michael Johnson to the Bucs for 5 years, $43 mil (23 guaranteed)
- S Donte Whitner to the Browns for 4 years, $28 mil
- G Zane Beadles to the Jaguars for 5 years, $30 mil (13 guaranteed)
- WR Dexter McCluster to the Titans for 3 years, $12 mil (4.5 guaranteed)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Arthur Jones should have come to the Pats to team up with his brother. Then they should have stolen other brother Jon Bones Jones from UFC, converted him to a DE and have the whole Jones family wreaking havoc on QBs. 

:saul


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

really happy about the Jones acquisition as he will likely be able to fit right in and contribute right away. really need to put more work into the defensive side of the ball tho. BYRD PLS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Eugene Monroe back to the Ravens for 5 years, $37.5 mil. OT's getting dem checks this offseason.

Also Vontae Davis is expected to re-sign with the Colts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

BLAINE Gabbert traded to the 49ers for a 6th round pick.

And the Colts gave Vontae Davis 4 years, $39.5 mil :deandre


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Gabbert was just traded to the Niners for a 6th. Wow.

BTW: Bill Polian looked like he was going to have a heart attack when he heard Vontae's contract numbers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

TJ Ward to the Broncos...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Damn the Cowboys let go of Ware, that was a shock to me. Come over to Phila Ware but we can't afford him I bet lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

LOL

BLAINE gonna take :kaep's job


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not in this lifetime.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Davis needed to be retained and his contract doesn't really seem all that bad to me so hopefully it works out for us.


although I wouldn't have been against paying a couple million more for Revis. :side:



get talib or edelman pls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Gabbert was just traded to the Niners for a 6th. Wow.
> 
> BTW: Bill Polian looked like he was going to have a heart attack when he heard Vontae's contract numbers.


Which is hilarious, since he gave Kelvin Hayden $40 million and was often injured or mediocre after.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Browns let TJ Ward go to Denver for 5.5. mil a year, but sign Whitner for 7.5 mil a year...I tell ya, the Browns know how to suck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Aren't the Browns interested in Schaub too?

:moyes1

And tbf Ward probably took a paycut to play for Denver. I seriously doubt that there weren't other teams offering more than $5.5 mil a year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> Aren't the Browns interested in Schaub too?
> 
> :moyes1


They're debating between Schaub and Grossman


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> They're debating between Schaub and Grossman


A JAWS top 9 QB going into 2013 and a Super Bowl competing QB. How can you go wrong with these two options? :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Chiefs losing all da players! McCluster is gonna get more money next year than Charles :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

actually there's likely no way Pats get Talib back unless he takes less. If Davis can get that contract....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not sold on D'Qwell, but overall I'm looking what the Colts have done so far. Still need interior linemen, Bethea's replacement and a receiver between now and the draft. 

Although, with all the money they've invested in the defense in the past 13 months, we better see some huge improvements.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> actually there's likely no way Pats get Talib back unless he takes less. If Davis can get that contract....


lel, Talib isn't taking less.

I'll be disappointed if he isn't back but I'll be fine moving forward with Dennard and Logan Ryan.

Of course I'd want Revis but not at $16 mil a year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Aid180 said:


> A JAWS top 9 QB going into 2013 and a Super Bowl competing QB. How can you go wrong with these two options? :side:


Which is exactly why its taking the Browns so long to choose..

My packers need to grab someone...anyone..I'd take the signing of a replacement ref at this point, just do something for once!!!!!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You guys up in Indy are getting a really solid player in Art Jones. Dude has been coming on strong the last couple years.. good pick up. I'm just happy that we locked up Monroe, really thought Miami would double dip on OT's. Especially considering Monroe is 26 and entering his prime.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Chiefs have lost Schwartz, Jackson, McCluster, Albert and Asamoah today.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Raiders re-sgined McFadden but let Houston and Jennings go......o......k....???


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You all are discussing the free agent moves, and here I am, waiting for the Panthers to cut the greatest player the franchise has ever seen, while they also do nothing else in free agency. :kobe6


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Trade Steve Smith to Chiefs plz.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah that core of WR's need to be upgraded because they were no where to be found at times during the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Trade Steve Smith to Chiefs plz.


Nobody wants to go play with the Chiefs, now go cry somewhere


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Charles Tillman is taking a trip to Tampa to visit. He's not officially gone yet, but it will sting when Tillman doesn't sign with Chicago.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

#Tank4Wiggins


Why is Byrd visiting the Saints? They can't offer him nothing but bourbon street & alcohol poisoning


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dear God, make me a Byrd.

Come to Indy, Jiayruaurus!

Edit: Colts re-sign Ahmad Bradshaw... Didn't see that coming.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Well in the world involving my Eagles we signed Malcolm Jenkins better than any of the scrubs we put out there for the secondary last season lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Aid180 said:


> Charles Tillman is taking a trip to Tampa to visit. He's not officially gone yet, but it will sting when Tillman doesn't sign with Chicago.


He's as good as gone. Lovie won't let Peanut leave Tampa. Those two guys have a serious bromance for one another. (He will be truly missed)


Anyways what the hell are the Raiders thinking bringing back DMC? Just when you think the Raiders might not fuck up in free agency they do this. But I'm pumped the Bears grabbed Houston. 

I'm sure the Raiders will be really happy next year watching DMC sit on the bench while Jennings is playing in New York.

Reggie McKenzie needs to be fired, how this man still has a job after today is amazing. Now go over pay for Revis, have fun with that.\

I also just found out they replaced Veldheer with Rodger Saffold.. :lmao. I believe this is the same Saffold that can't stay healthy to save his life (I don't believe he's played a full season in the NFL)

Man I'm happy I'm not a raiders fan. Today must sting


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You all are discussing the free agent moves, and here I am, waiting for the Panthers to cut the greatest player the franchise has ever seen, while they also do nothing else in free agency. :kobe6


I just want them to fucking sign someone today. I don't care who. Just do SOMETHING productive.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



> Darren Sproles ‏@DarrenSproles 14m
> 
> WOW! "@ESPNNFL: THIS JUST IN: Saints now plan to trade RB Darren Sproles due to heavy interest. He will not be released.





> Darren Sproles ‏@DarrenSproles 13m
> 
> The stuff u find out on twitter


smh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha ^


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

As a Cowboys fan, I'm torn on the decision to let DeMarcus Ware go. He's easily the best defensive player this team has had since Darren Woodson, but the cap space he will free up will help out immensely once it's time to resign Dez and Tyron. 

That said, I've read that 6 playoff teams from last year have already expressed interest. 

http://www.nfl.com/freeagency

I could vision a scenario where Ware goes to the Texans, they draft Clowney and then draft a QB in the second round or trade for a guy like Cousins or Mallet. 

Clowney, Watt and Ware... good lord.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So Jairus Byrd to the Saints and Verner to the Bucs.

Byrd got a 6 year deal and Verner got 4 years, $26.5 mil.

I think if Talib gets something in that same range as Verner, he'll be back in NE.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Chiefs cant get NO ONE.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Roho said:


> As a Cowboys fan, I'm torn on the decision to let DeMarcus Ware go. He's easily the best defensive player this team has had since Darren Woodson, but the cap space he will free up will help out immensely once it's time to resign Dez and Tyron.
> 
> That said, I've read that 6 playoff teams from last year have already expressed interest.
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen lol. Clowney isn't even a good fit as a 3-4 OLB in the first place. They could still draft him but not if they landed Ware who is one of, if not the best 3-4 OLB's in the NFL. Who drafts a rotational pass rusher #1 overall who doesn't even fit the system if you already have Ware and Watt locked into the 2 OLB spots. If the Texans drafted Clowney it would be in hopes that he becomes the starter opposite Watt, if they already had Ware in that role that's a monumental waste of a #1 pick considering the offense is abysmal and Clowney won't eclipse being a rotational pass rusher in that situation. If they got Ware (which I don't really see happening), Bortles/Bridgewater or Watkins if they wanted to wait on a QB would be much better picks.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

What's everybody's wish list (Taking into consideration your teams cap and tendencies)

- Alex Mack (C)

- Julian Edelman (WR)

- Chris Clemons (FS)

- Draft WR or FS depending on how FA goes


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jonathon Martin trade to the 49ers


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Byrd to the Saints means Jimmy is gone?

Ware's only scheduled visit at the moment is Denver

Jared Allen meeting with Seattle soon so that's a lock. As soon as he sees that adderall, it's a wrap.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Byrd contract isn't that bad, good idea to backload contracts now and lock a player like Byrd up knowing the cap is increasing during those backloaded years. My only question is was it worth it for a safety? Not exactly the biggest difference makers in the grand scheme of things. I like the theory behind the signing, I'm just not sold on investing that much into a safety regardless.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

talib just took his talents to denver. what a bitch.

ALL IN ON REVIS.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So the Broncos got Talib, Ward, are a favorite for Ware and Jared Allen has been rumored to have been in talks with them.

They're putting together a pro bowl team. This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

good move by the broncos. 


now the colts should take edelman. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

26 mil guaranteed for Talib..Most for a corner ever..wow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Revis plz 

$26 mil guaranteed? They can have him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Holy shit! Ward and Talib. eyton


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lol and the Broncos will still choke in the playoffs. All jokes aside they overpaid even with the increasing cap but at least he fills a big need for them. I would rather dish out that kind of money to a cb before I would to a safety.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Since Talib is in Denver now, Pats should sign SMITTY once the Panthers release him :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

In before the Pats sign Decker...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

^by offering him 2 years, 14 million? :ti


Colts should sign a receiver before I'm forced to kill them.


WAYNE and SMITTY would be :mark: tho.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ward for 5.5 Million is :mark:

We overpayed for Talib but whatever we get a good corner, which we desperately needed.

demarcus ware plz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Colts will likely get Nicks


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> Colts will likely get Nicks


I'm gonna laugh if a contender actually pays 8M+ per year on that fuck boy. Give me Golden Tate or Edelman for a fraction of the cost or Decker and spend a little more for a much better player. Nicks should take a fat contract with the Bills or Jags where he can not give a fuck in peace


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Can't really agree with you more PT. Nicks is garbage, simple as that. Colts have an elite QB in the making. He can elevate the game of ok WRs. There is no reason to pay Nicks, much less overpay him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I think Edelman is the best receiver left in free agency, will probably be cheaper then Nicks too.

Edelman/Decker > Nicks/Tate imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm gonna laugh if a contender actually pays 8M+ per year on that fuck boy. Give me Golden Tate or Edelman for a fraction of the cost or Decker and spend a little more for a much better player. Nicks should take a fat contract with the Bills or Jags where he can not give a fuck in peace


He's publicly stated he wants Chargers, Panthers or Colts. Don't see SD interested and with Wayne coming back, would you take your chances on Nicks or Heyward-Bey on the other side of Hilton? or hold out faith on the youngins? Panthers imo are draft bound for WRs


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> He's publicly stated he wants Chargers, Panthers or Colts. Don't see SD interested and with Wayne coming back, *would you take your chances on Nicks or Heyward-Bey* on the other side of Hilton? or hold out faith on the youngins? Panthers imo are draft bound for WRs


Neither lol. Golden Tate or Edelman. Save some money, get a better player.. win win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DHB aint ever coming back.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Looking at the prices the secondaries are getting, Seattle better get extensions from Thomas and Sherman before they become free agents next year.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Demarcus Ware </3


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

J. Martin & Blaine Gabbert to SF LMAO. Good luck with that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Talib 

LOL at the overpay though. He'll probably get injured in the AFCCG for the third season running. His hip is cursed.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Demarcus Ware and Jared Allen currently BOTH negotiating with Denver. Peyton willing to restructure. Imagine if those two beats sign and can get healthy and motivated?


eyton2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Denver going for DREAM TEAM.

Remember the last dream team? :vick

I say this one does a wee bit better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Daryl Smith and Jon Beason are on the Broncos radar... Smith would be good, but what does Beason have left?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Beason was actually really good once he came to the Giants last year. I was hoping they'd bring him back before they wasted money on Schofield


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Randy Starks staying home. Would have rather kept Soliai out of the two but at least we didn't lose both. (Y)


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> J. Martin & Blaine Gabbert to SF LMAO. Good luck with that.


The chances of Gabbert even making the team are slim. The kid has no pocket presence, I doubt he's even the third string quarterback come the start of the season. His days are over. Also Martin can back up Joe Staley. Trust me Martin won't be starting either.


Talib to Broncos.. Two years in a row for Denver, stealing Patriots players. I would have been shocked if the Pats offered him a contract even close to what the Broncos gave him.. Good luck with that, a lot of money for a guy that doesn't play in the playoffs.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Talib .

I think getting a guy at a cheaper price with a lesser history of off the field incidents and injuries is a great thing, but how many guys are realistically out there that can provide the same press-man coverage that Talib has for us? Revis has been linked to New England, but that seems to be a pipe dream and very uncharacteristic of Belichick. You have guys like Captain Munnerlyn out there, but he's a smaller corner who is best suited in zone schemes, but maybe that's what Belichick is trying to do with the defense next year?

It's a possibility, since we're also looking at sub-package linebackers at the moment, that the defense is going to be run out of sub-zone packages with more coverage linebackers on the field at the same time. On the offensive side, New England is looking at Brandon Lafell who I'm sure will be able to provide depth to the WR position that we didn't have last year. Interesting to see where the Edelman situation leads us as well.

I say don't worry about how the Patriots match-up with the Broncos until after the draft and we see if New England has addressed any of the key issues that they've been slowly looking at such as the d-line and the tight end scenario. If we're running the same scheme as last year though defensively, corner is a PRESSING (HA) need, and not just any corner, somebody who can lock down guys like D Thomas and allow the sub linebacker to take care of Julius while Welker isn't much to worry about these days IMHO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jets probably going to get Vick, Jones-Drew and Smith to have that GOAT 2006 offense.

I'd take Decker tho, apparently we're pushing for him. With $40m, it's time we pushed for someone. Ridiculous that we haven't addressed CB.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Denarcus Ware is a Bronco pending a physical. 3 year deal $30 Million with $20 Million guaranteed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

JFC how much cap space do they have?

Aren't they gonna get Jared Allen too? lel.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears signed like 40 people. Incoming Super Bowl champs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Broncos going to be in cap hell in a few years. Peyton will be gone by then too.

lel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Eh, Peyton only has a couple years left. Might as well go all in while they still have him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Apparently Tony Gonzalez "forgot" to file his retirement papers to the league. Technically he is a free agent now that Atlanta has released him and he can sign for a team (read as Denver in October) if he wants.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The way they're throwing money around, it's almost as if Peyton told Elway this is his last year and Elway decided to go balls out to get everyone to try to ensure a SB win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The way they're throwing money around, it's almost as if Peyton told Elway this is his last year and Elway decided to go balls out to get everyone to try to ensure a SB win.




inb4 Denver goes 4-12


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Denver goes 4-12


#DreamTeam

For those interested, here's how Denver got all that money: http://www.itsalloverfatman.com/broncos/entry/a-crude-guesstimate-on-denvers-current-cap-space


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

https://twitter.com/89SteveSmith/status/443810198004563968



Here's to the 0 receiver set.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Damn you Lovie, stealing Josh McCown and I'm sure Peanut Tillman is next.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



The Devil and God said:


> Damn you Lovie, stealing Josh McCown and I'm sure Peanut Tillman is next.


I can just imagine the conversation now, "So Josh, tell me how offense works?"

I wish him the best. I hope he is starting when Tampa comes to Chicago. It'll be great to see Cutler vs. McCown (assuming Jay isn't on his yearly injury stint :side.



Brye said:


> https://twitter.com/89SteveSmith/status/443810198004563968
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the 0 receiver set.


Georgia Tech Triple Option. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Brye said:


> https://twitter.com/89SteveSmith/status/443810198004563968
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the 0 receiver set.


Apparently Brandon LaFell is visiting the Pats today. You can have him back and I'm sure none of us would mind.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why have Julian Edelman & Wes Welker when you can have Jason Avant & Brandon LaFell?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Lol @ this yahoo article saying the Browns have made the biggest splash so far.



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/browns...ing-sign-for-nfl-laughingstock-231008510.html


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Lol @ this yahoo article saying the Browns have made the biggest splash so far.


Biggest splash maybe be pushing it, yes Whitner and Dansby are good additions to the defense. I would give it to the Broncos as of today with Ward, Talib, Ware. I wonder if they will bring back DRC


*
Edit: I just read the article, to his benefit he does say day 1 biggest splash.. I will give him that.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I think I read yesterday that the Broncos stopped talks with DRC once they signed Talib.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ravens, Bucs and Raiders are the 3 main teams in line for Steve Smith supposedly....ok....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

revis officially a free agent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Golden Tate to the Lions...

Also the Browns have released Weeden Da Gawd


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Revis is a free agent.. who grabs him? 49ers?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Revis to New England rumors really heating up (we're clearing cap space at the moment with the suddent cut of Spo just after the Revis news, + allegedly Revis' camp says him to New England is a done deal but I'm not reading too much into that. I'm not getting my hopes up because it's Belichick we're talking about here, he avoids big time free agents like the plague, but if New England acquires Revis I have no real worries about Denver's offense to be honest. Revis taking away Thomas + Big Willy/Rookie DTs not being incompetent + Mccourty/Collins dealing with Thomas and Welker, looks like it would give Belichick a way to design some crazy schemes that he hasn't been able to consistently do in a while. 

Or we could just sign Jason Avant, Phil Costa, & Brandon Lafell .


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



The Devil and God said:


> Revis is a free agent.. who grabs him? 49ers?


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Broncos are going to be GOAT on Madden next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears agree to a 1-year deal with former Packers safety, M.D. Jennings. Anything to get that turd Conte on the bench is a win in my book. 

Also losing McCown was a big blow. Now who's going to lead this team when Cutler has his annual injury?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Carolina is going to win 8 games next season. fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Browns leaked their own free agent board to the public..Should've did a better job of erasing those circles around certain names..smh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Carolina is going to win 8 games next season. fpalm


Dallas is going 3-13. Not even Romo can keep this sinking ship afloat anymore.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Chrome said:


> Bears agree to a 1-year deal with former Packers safety, M.D. Jennings. Anything to get that turd Conte on the bench is a win in my book.
> 
> Also losing McCown was a big blow. Now who's going to lead this team when Cutler has his annual injury?


Aaron Murray will after they draft him in the 6th round. :mark:

As of right now Carson's brother Jordan Palmer is the backup. As for MD Jennings, he literally cannot be worse than Conte and Wright. According to PFF, Conte was the 4th worst safety and Wright was the worst safety to play last year out of those that qualify. So it cannot physically get worse than last year at safety.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> JFC how much cap space do they have?
> 
> Aren't they gonna get Jared Allen too? lel.





AlienBountyHunter said:


> Broncos going to be in cap hell in a few years. Peyton will be gone by then too.
> 
> lel


i dont think a lot of you understand how the cap works at all, do you?


Talib signed a three year deal worth 26 million that could last up to 6 years depending on how he plays. not really a terrible signing, don't ya think?


plus, all these contracts end at the same time anyways. they've made just like the lakers originally made it with kobe so all the contracts expire when their superstars does and they can do a complete overhaul.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah, people are overreacting to these contracts. NFL contracts are essentially written on toilet paper. They can be renegotiated, restructured, or thrown out at any time. It's really not that big of a deal. 



MrMister said:


> Dallas is going 3-13. Not even Romo can keep this sinking ship afloat anymore.


I know, but after this past season, I was hoping for continued success. It's been confirmed that Smitty is done in Charlotte, Mitchell already signed w/ the Steelers, etc...

It's still very early, but it's not encouraging thus far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

^where is all the panthers cap at? 

btw, FUCK BILL POLIAN. This guy had Peyton in his prime years and never managed to do anything really MAJOR in free agency or with our or with the team. Ever. Yes I know the cap situation wasn't this friendly and Peyton's contract was still big, but come the fuck on. Grigson/Elway showing how easy it is to allure peoples to the team when you have a franchise QB that other players WANT to play with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

What the hell am I overreacting to? Because I made a joke about the Broncos cap space because they added Talib, Ward & Ware?

Plz go.

And lel MrMr. You should know better. The Cowboys don't have a choice but to go 8-8.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Giants re-sign Beason and it looks like that Schofield deal isn't gonna happen. Very happy.



Champ said:


> revis officially a free agent.





The Devil and God said:


> Revis is a free agent.. who grabs him? 49ers?


watch him end up back on the Jets. 



MrMister said:


> Dallas is going 3-13. Not even Romo can keep this sinking ship afloat anymore.


:kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I didn't know you = all of the people in the world that are overreacting to some of these signings, Noto. :kobe



Magic said:


> ^where is all the panthers cap at?


I don't know the exact number, but it's fairly slim w/ Hardy's franchise number. Cutting Smitty will open some more up, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I know, but after this past season, I was hoping for continued success. It's been confirmed that Smitty is done in Charlotte, Mitchell already signed w/ the Steelers, etc...
> 
> It's still very early, but it's not encouraging thus far.


I understand the frustration. It really does suck when your all time favorites either retire or move to another team. 



Notorious said:


> And lel MrMr. You should know better. The Cowboys don't have a choice but to go 8-8.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Well considering I was specifically quoted by one of you...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

...BUT NOT ME. :leo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I don't know the exact number, but it's fairly slim w/ Hardy's franchise number. Cutting Smitty will open some more up, though.


Don't they have a lot of dead money on the cap too?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



ABrown said:


> watch him end up back on the Jets.


I would mark out with my cock out. 

Would be incredible to think we would effectively trade Revis for Sheldon Richardson plus a pick, then get him back for cheaper a year later.

Don't see it though, nor to I want us to overpay. The Pats are probably the more desperate for him, knowing he could be the difference in winning a SB. I wouldn't want us to get him for the sake of keeping him from the Patriots. That's not how you improve.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> What the hell am I overreacting to? Because I made a joke about the Broncos cap space because they added Talib, Ward & Ware?
> 
> Plz go.
> 
> And lel MrMr. You should know better. The Cowboys don't have a choice but to go 8-8.


Romo's back is gonna look like Hogan's from carrying that crappy franchise every freaking year..That guy deserves alot more respect than he gets for what he's done, with what he has been given, with the ppl who are in charge around him..If it wasnt for Romo, Dallas would be the Raiders


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Browns leaked their own free agent board to the public..Should've did a better job of erasing those circles around certain names..smh



:lmao Grossman.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Aid180 said:


> Aaron Murray will after they draft him in the 6th round. :mark:
> 
> As of right now Carson's brother Jordan Palmer is the backup. As for MD Jennings, he literally cannot be worse than Conte and Wright. According to PFF, Conte was the 4th worst safety and Wright was the worst safety to play last year out of those that qualify. So it cannot physically get worse than last year at safety.


Tbh, I'd like to see the Bears draft a quarterback somewhere in the 3rd or 4th round, maybe even in the 2nd but that's a stretch, and groom him in-case Cutler doesn't work out. And hopefully he works out, but he keeps getting injured.

And wow, I didn't know BOTH safetys were that bad. I knew they were bad, but not that bad. That is beyond horrific, we would've been better off with two cinder blocks playing safety.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Irish Jet said:


> I would mark out with my cock out.
> 
> Would be incredible to think we would effectively trade Revis for Sheldon Richardson plus a pick, then get him back for cheaper a year later.
> 
> Don't see it though, nor to I want us to overpay. The Pats are probably the more desperate for him, knowing he could be the difference in winning a SB. I wouldn't want us to get him for the sake of keeping him from the Patriots. That's not how you improve.


Well he won't sniff 16 mil and if the Pats didn't want to pay Talib, I don't see them breaking the back for Revis (I could be wrong and they value Revis a lot higher. Who knows). Jets need somebody though since Cro is gone and they're obviously gonna spend hard. Revis loves Rex and never wanted to leave in the first place. I can see it happening.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Pats reportedly offered Talib 4 years, $40 mil with $20 mil guaranteed. They were just simply outbid by Denver.

Assuming they value Revis more than Talib, I think it's very possible that they could go all in on him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yes, just saw someone on ESPN say that the Patriots are on the verge on going "all in" on Talib. He walked it back a little bit but it sounds like it's certainly something they are entertaining.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Doesn't matter how much Revis loves Rex, all the guy cares about is money. Shamelessely so. I don't particularly blame him but some of his comments just take the piss at times.

If the Patriots offer a penny more, he'll go there. 

He had an off year but if he's fully recovered this season you're talking about the best CB in the league. It would be understandable if the Pats valued him higher than Talib. Doesn't have the off field baggage either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Revis will get 20 mill a year and hold out for more after training camp.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Nothing wrong with putting the money first. This is their job after all.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

what's the pats cap situation because the Jets are scrooge mcducking right now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Around 12M I heard. But Sapoaga has now been released and apparently they're restructuring Wilfork's deal right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

OverTheCap says the Pats have a little under $17 mil in cap space and hopefully if Big Vince agrees to restructure we'll have some more to work with.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

inb4 Peyton restructures and Revis goes to Denver.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

^That's entirely possible too. Unlikely, but possible. It would mess up resigning D. Thomas and Von Miller next year though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

that's alot more than I thought. I can see the Pats offer Revis 11 or 12 per if that's the case and since they value him higher that AT. Wouldn't surprise me at all if the Jets still get him though. Woody Johnson loves big splashy signings and he'd get to stick it to the Pats.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Reloaded for the 2014 season in a BIG way.

I love that Mr. Elway wants to win now and is willing to make the moves to get what he wants.

No 24 year old brat, or anyone else for that matter, is stopping us now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



DCR said:


> No 24 year old brat, or anyone else for that matter, is stopping us now.


Still havent found a way to score on Seattle..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> Still havent found a way to score on Seattle..


They don't hear ya though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

They won't have to figure it out. All Denver needs to do is figure out how to score on The Saints in Arizona.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> Still havent found a way to score on Seattle..


A big part of that game that went unmentioned (mostly because of the massacre that it was), was the fact that Denver couldn't get Seattle off the field on 3rd down.

Not only will Denver be a much more solid team on 3rd down, but god willing both Miller and Ware stay healthy there isn't a team in the league able to stop that. 3rd and 20 is a lot harder than 3rd and 5.

If Denver is able to stop them on 3rd down in that game it becomes a much closer game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

there have been a lot of dream teams in recent years in sports man and most of them fail. most of them also aren't a one and done postseason where one bad game is the end of it.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

so browns fans think theyre getting brady....lol

http://www.reddit.com/r/Browns/comments/208i20/the_rumor_that_were_trading_for_a_hof_qb/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NFL.com: Steve Smith viewed as distraction in the locker room.

Whaaaa? I always assumed they loved him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Broncos trying to buy a championship.. because that strategy has worked so well in the past *cough* 2011 Eagles *end cough*. At least they have more pieces already in place then the Eagles did at the time I'll give them that.. Easily the favorites in the AFC but it's really SB or bust now. It will be interesting when Peyton retires and they have to deal with a bunch of key players on expiring rookie contracts and all these vets are due big money on backloaded years of their deals. You can't just cut them, cap hits would be huge for a lot of them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Liked the Tate signing. Just entering his prime, did well in a run heavy offense. As a #2 or 3 he should thrive here.

Still expect them to take a receiver in the draft early, but doesn't have to be Watkins/Evans now. Could be Matthews/Benjamin/Beckham after. Wouldn't mind a trade down actually and possibly get Brandin Cooks near the end of the first.

Only problem would be having two receivers 6' and under, but if they can catch and make good plays who cares?

EDIT: Apparently Revis is gunnin for a Super Bowl. Signed with the Pats for 1/12.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Revis IMO btw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ITT?

This was inevitable. There was no way BILL was going to let Revis sign with anyone else.


Also can we still LOL @ Schiano for using the best man cover corner in zone schemes pls. Ok one of the best...Sherman is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Much rather Revis than Talib. Makes sense for him to take one year then back up on market next year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Bucs to Pats farm system is so great.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

If The Patriots had just signed Arthur Jones this would be the perfect free agency.

Looks like the AFC is going to be a two team race again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lol not only did Dallas lose their best defender to the cap/free agency, I get to watch all these other teams sign huge impact players.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> :lol not only did Dallas lose their best defender to the cap/free agency, I get to watch all these other teams sign huge impact players.


The Cowboys' defense next year is going to be appointment television.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> :lol not only did Dallas lose their best defender to the cap/free agency, I get to watch all these other teams sign huge impact players.


Everything will be alright MrMr. I know the loss of Miles Austin is devastating, but you can pull through. There are people you can call and talk to if the loss is too much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah the window has closed now that Miles is gone. 

I know UDFK loves him and wants him on Indy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Watch the Panthers sign Miles out of desperation of having no Wideouts. :floyd1


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Devin Hester was a #1 WR at one point, played and is friends with Greg Olsen, and is available. Future Panther right there. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Dear god I will pray for your soul if that happens WWF.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Nah, Hester's going to Tampa to reunite with Lovie. So he doesn't have to worry about that lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Always important to keep in mind during FA chaos that good teams still build through the draft. Not to say you can't add an important piece or two during FA (Like the Pats did with Revis) but flat out trying to buy your way to a SB like the Broncos are doing almost always ends in disappointment. Broncos still don't have any heart imo, all flash and no fire.. Just like last year. Man will they look good when they're lighting teams up but the second the playoffs start and they might actually have to face adversity...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



DCR said:


> A big part of that game that went unmentioned (mostly because of the massacre that it was), was the fact that Denver couldn't get Seattle off the field on 3rd down.
> 
> Not only will Denver be a much more solid team on 3rd down, but god willing both Miller and Ware stay healthy there isn't a team in the league able to stop that. 3rd and 20 is a lot harder than 3rd and 5.
> 
> If Denver is able to stop them on 3rd down in that game it becomes a much closer game.


If Denver could stop Seattle a bit more in that game, Denver would've lost by 25 instead of 35...The point remains, Denver still havent found a way to score on Seattle


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Just... Just... kill me now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> If Denver could stop Seattle a bit more in that game, Denver would've lost by 25 instead of 35...The point remains, Denver still havent found a way to score on Seattle


Some of that has to do with their porous O-Line. They get Clady back, which is a plus, and there's still the draft.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

LOL Raiders. Roger Saffold fails physical for Raiders and will now re-sign with Rams.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans are going to be a bottomfeeder team next season. Everyone is leaving the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> If Denver could stop Seattle a bit more in that game, Denver would've lost by 25 instead of 35...The point remains, Denver still havent found a way to score on Seattle


play better than they did last time. they have the best group of receivers in the NFL, the best QB, a solid core of runningbacks, a great tight end, and their offensive line will be better this season. how exactly were you expecting them to improve on offense? they have everything they need, they just need to play better this time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Broncos trying to buy a championship.. because that strategy has worked so well in the past *cough* 2011 Eagles *end cough*. At least they have more pieces already in place then the Eagles did at the time I'll give them that.. Easily the favorites in the AFC but it's really SB or bust now. It will be interesting when Peyton retires and they have to deal with a bunch of key players on expiring rookie contracts and all these vets are due big money on backloaded years of their deals. You can't just cut them, cap hits would be huge for a lot of them.


name a single vet they'll have after he retires.


talib wont even be there when he retires.



learn the cap system pls.




speaking of which, SIGN SOME FUCKING OLINEMEN BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE COLTS. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So Decker to the Jets...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:hb, colts wont sign him now.


SMITTY pls.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Revis :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> speaking of which, SIGN SOME FUCKING OLINEMEN BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE COLTS. :kobe2


Drafting OL might be better since it's cheaper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Decker signed w/ the JETS. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> play better than they did last time. they have the best group of receivers in the NFL, the best QB, a solid core of runningbacks, a great tight end, and their offensive line will be better this season. how exactly were you expecting them to improve on offense? they have everything they need, they just need to play better this time.


Play better and still get beat down..



> @ocktalks: A source tells me Seattle free agent CB Brandon Browner is in town for a visit with the @Patriots tomorrow. #fox25


It's all coming together for the pats now...I think


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> name a single vet they'll have after he retires.
> 
> 
> *talib wont even be there when he retires.*
> ...


Dat narcissism tho

Glad you know when Peyton will retire, I would honestly bet my house that I have a more thorough and complete understanding of the salary cap and the financial sector of sports, period. This dude still butt hurt over getting ether'd like 2 months ago lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Happy enough with the Decker signing, doesn’t look like we overpaid either. Can never fully trust a player who put up huge numbers with Peyton Manning but it’s not like he was awful before that. Obviously his stats will nosedive but I don’t care as long as he’s still pretty productive. We’re in need of any sort of help on offense and even at his worst he’s an upgrade. Plus white boy magic etc.

I know it was you Revis. You broke my heart. You broke my heart.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wes Welker will be 0/4 in superbowls next year. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Dat narcissism tho
> 
> Glad you know when Peyton will retire, I would honestly bet my house that I have a more thorough and complete understanding of the salary cap and the financial sector of sports, period. This dude still butt hurt over getting ether'd like 2 months ago lmao


he's said he's got 2-3 years left...



and i dont recall you ever "ethering" me. :ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Chrome said:


> Nah, Hester's going to Tampa to reunite with Lovie. So he doesn't have to worry about that lol.


I hope! :mark:

I'm very excited with everything the Bucs are doing.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sproles to the Eagles. Dallas offically worst team in the East


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

REVIS. DEAR GOD I GOT SO FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT AFTER THAT ONE.

Now all of this Brandon Browner to New England chatter? With Browner, we'd have Ryan & Dennard at the 3rd and 4th corner spots with Arrington coming in as an exclusive nickel corner (I hope), Belichick is going to be able to go out there with some crazy schemes and it's going to be glorious. The franchise tag is an option for next year as well, so it's looking better with each passing day that this Revis/Patriots relationship is going to be for at least 2-3 years.

DL - JONES/Wilfork/Rookie DT/Nink
LB - Hightower/Mayo/Collins (SUB LB free agent probably coming in, but what a LB core)
DB - REVIS/Mccourty/???/Dennard (Browner could sign, Adrian Wilson might play the SS spot)

Looking like we're taking a page out of the Seahawks playbook and going for a rough secondary.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Duron Harmon will get promoted to starting at safety next McCourty.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

i'd like the pats to add another OLB through the draft. also feel like we could use a jace amaro/eric ebron to take over in gronk's absence and compliment him like hernandez did once he's back.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Amaro and Ebron aren't Y Tight Ends like Gronk, so we'd also need back up for him if (when?) he's injured, especially for blocking purposes. Buffalo's Scott Chandler keeps getting talked about so I wouldn't mind bringing him in as Gronk insurance, and then targeting a Hernandez-like TE in the draft. No way it's Ebron though, and highly unlikely it's Amaro. They'll probably pick up someone in the second or third round. DT will most likely be our first round pick. Hopefully the Texans are foolish enough to give up their second rounder for Ryan Mallett though :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Holy shit I wake up and I hear from CSNPhilly.com and the Eagles picked up Sproles in a trade! I mean giving up draft picks I heard a 5th round pick and maybe a second I think, teams had enough problems with McCoy. You add Sproles to that offense with the core group back too woah. For years I've been waiting for the birds to get that legit number 2 RB to aid McCoy, even going back to Westbrook he didn't have second guy they trusted. The Eagles are going to be the most dangerous team on offense in the NFC this year, stay healthy fellas. Also Sproles can play Punt return as well, we haven't had that in awhile since J.R Reed one of the best pickups I've seen the Eagles make in awhile.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

wilfork asking for a release. 7.5 mil in cap saved. perhaps we go out and sign melton/hatcher. that, or we draft a louis nix.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

LOL at New England trying so desperately to keep up with Denver.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I think we'll sign a bargain DT and draft a versatile Nose who can play the "3" position as well, but they aren't easy to come by at all so maybe we'll just go after a big body like Nix. It's crucial to the team that we double dip at DT and at TE/WR and then everything we do outside of the o-line is really a luxury .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sad news about* BIG VINCE* but he turns 33 soon and has a big cap hit, not to mention he's coming off of a torn achilles. You can see why the Pats weren't sure about how well he'd recover and asked him to restructure. Obviously he wasn't a fan of that. DT becomes a massive priority in the draft now.



DCR said:


> LOL at New England trying so desperately to keep up with Denver.


Yes, lol at them for signing one of the top 2 corners in the league. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wilfork is a huge loss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

enjoying this talk of a two team race in the AFC. What's that they say about players and their third year in the league? It's when they take the biggest jump. Ready for LUCK's jump? :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Random musing: I wonder if the Niners will start to fade now. They've basically been the early last decade Eagles. 


UDFK, the Colts are hosting Nicks. lol if they sign him. Miles Austin will be next. INB4 LUCK makes them both serviceable. (i don't think even Manning could do this)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He's just lucky (pun intended :side he gets 6 games against the Texans, Jags, and Titans. Talk about a sad sack of teams right there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Nah, he's just the guy that completed a fourth quarter comeback against the Seahawks last year, buried the Niners, and beat the Broncos. :luck



Mrmr, whoever we sign will likely be our third receiver because I doubt Wayne falls to third string. He has too much pride for that, as well as the fact he's still going to be our best possession receiver.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: Talib + Ware to Denver; REVIS to NE*

Apparently the Broncos offered DRC 6 years, 54 mil and he rejected which led to them going after Talib and the Pats ultimately ending up with Revis. Crazy how things turn out eh?

lel @ him turning that down though. Just lel.

@MrMr: They'll be done after this season when Harbaugh leaves and they're forced to gut their team because they gave Kaepernick 100 mil.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

honestly I wish we saved most of our cap(or at least have a lot of cap) when the Hawks/Niners have to resign Wilson/Kaep. Defensive players galore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Panthers cut Smitty, re-signed Derek Anderson. Still haven't signed a single non-Panther free agent. :wall

I actually shed a tear when I saw that Smitty was released.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Random musing: I wonder if the Niners will start to fade now. They've basically been the early last decade Eagles.
> 
> 
> UDFK, the Colts are hosting Nicks. lol if they sign him. Miles Austin will be next. INB4 LUCK makes them both serviceable. (i don't think even Manning could do this)


I wanted Nicks to sign here. Something simple like 1 year, $4 million in case he decides to be a dipshit. Then Da'Rick Rogers can just start again. Hopefully Nicks doesn't bynum it up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Bears keep adding to their pass rush with a 3-year agreement with defensive end Willie Young. Seems like a good signing, as he wasn't too bad when he got playing time last year.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Willie Young was a beast last year and got constant pressure, it's just the sack numbers aren't there, no biggie.

He'll be a hell of a player and will hurry the quarterback lots for you guys.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> Willie Young was a beast last year and got constant pressure, it's just the sack numbers aren't there, no biggie.
> 
> He'll be a hell of a player and will hurry the quarterback lots for you guys.


Terrific. (Y)

One of the Bears' biggest problems last year was getting consistent pressure on the QB, so hopefully he rectifies that problem. Also like how we signed him away from the Lions, always fun to take away a division rival's good players. :


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Chrome said:


> Terrific. (Y)
> 
> One of the Bears' biggest problems last year was getting consistent pressure on the QB, so hopefully he rectifies that problem. Also like how we signed him away from the Lions, *always fun to take away a division rival's good players.* :


:brady3

It's the best.

At least we have Tommy Kelly so we don't need to draft two DTs instead of one, but if I have to see scrubs like Jones and Vellano out there at DT next year.... I know Jones got a bunch of sacks but he was straight up garbage in his run defense, too undersized. I'm going to be concerned about our run defense until after the draft probably, same with the offensive line and replacing Wendell. Vollmer and Solder are a beast tandem, Cannon works fine as a RG, Mankins is great besides his terrible AFC Championship Game, but we need to draft an interior lineman early while still satisfying the TE/WR need.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Panthers just lost Captain(Vikings) and Ted Ginn(Cards) as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:StephenA


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Chrome said:


> Terrific. (Y)
> 
> One of the Bears' biggest problems last year was getting consistent pressure on the QB, so hopefully he rectifies that problem. Also like how we signed him away from the Lions, always fun to take away a division rival's good players. :


Not exactly a good player. He was only a backup here pushed into starter snaps after an injury to Jones. Terrible at containing the run, and I really wonder how much of him getting to the QB wasn't because of the pressure Suh/Fairley took off him.

Was good value for a 7th rounder, but they would've been silly to bring him back when he was probably their 4th best DE (when everyone was healthy).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> :brady3
> 
> It's the best.
> 
> At least we have Tommy Kelly so we don't need to draft two DTs instead of one, but if I have to see scrubs like Jones and Vellano out there at DT next year.... I know Jones got a bunch of sacks but he was straight up garbage in his run defense, too undersized. I'm going to be concerned about our run defense until after the draft probably, same with the offensive line and replacing Wendell. Vollmer and Solder are a beast tandem, Cannon works fine as a RG, Mankins is great besides his terrible AFC Championship Game, but we need to draft an interior lineman early while still satisfying the TE/WR need.


Siliga came out of nowhere and looked good last year, too. So it's not like we're fucked at DT. Ra'Shede Hageman seems to be a popular pick for the Pats in mock drafts, but how many times do they make a pick everyone expected? There seems to be quite a few DTs that are expected to go in the first round though so hopefully we can pick one up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Man I hope Brandon Browner and Wesley Woodyard decide to sign here...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> *Apparently the Broncos offered DRC 6 years, 54 mil and he rejected* which led to them going after Talib and the Pats ultimately ending up with Revis. Crazy how things turn out eh?


If that's true then wow. I'm sure DRC is kicking himself now for not taking that offer. He won't see that kind of contract from any other team.

So the Raiders finally do something and bring in Justin Tuck.. Ehh, with all the money they have, they better do more.

I also heard Browner is possibly meeting with the Patriots.. That would be a nice addition, but not sure how him and Bill would get a long. Could be another Spikes (Attitude wise)

*LaMarr Woodley to the Raiders on a 2 yr/12 million contract.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm calling Steve Smith to the Ravens, can't see him leaving his visit without a contract. Just an hour flight from Charlotte (family), he would get to play the Panthers next year and be a part of a winning organization. Think he will fit great in that Anquan Boldin role, make tough catches and move the chains on 3rd down.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm calling Steve Smith to the Ravens, can't see him leaving his visit without a contract. Just an hour flight from Charlotte (family), he would get to play the Panthers next year and be a part of a winning organization. Think he will fit great in that Anquan Boldin role, make tough catches and move the chains on 3rd down.


That would be a good fit for him. He could also help of Torey Smith which is a big need for the Ravens.. I can't see him leaving Baltimore either, but I wonder if the Patriots had any interest in him or showed any interest.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Captain to Minny? Why would anyone want to go there. I know money talks, but damn!

Colts signed Phil Costa... That'll solve our blocking problems. Sigh...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Magic, Ryan, is Linkenbach any good? I heard he's versatile which is a good fit for the Chiefs offense but I really have never heard of the guy.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Minnesota got a lot of good draft picks last year, they're a good young team that just needs to either get a good quarterback before AP is past his prime or deal AP before he is past his prime.

They're one of those squads that's just a couple good players away from the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

he won't help your run game very much, TJ. nothing special. 


Costa, the same guy that couldnt even make the Cowboys oline. srsly? smh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tomahawk... I was going to say earlier:

Thank you for taking Linkenbach from us! I'd say he's a bottom tier starter that shouldn't be starting.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Most people said the same about Geoff Schwartz :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Schwartz was pretty good in Carolina...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Someone tell D'Angelo Hall to stop pressing send


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

he looks like he's trolling tbh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

it's official. browner and revis :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

No it's not. unk2



> “It’s 100 percent untrue,” agent Peter Schaffer told PFT by phone, moments after the report landed on Twitter. “I’ve got four teams to negotiate with. I’ve got irresponsible journalists who don’t check their facts putting this stuff out there, and my phone is blowing up when I’m trying to play hockey.”


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

blame rapoport son.

he'll probably sign with us anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Emmanuel Sanders visiting with the Chiefs tomorrow. Something to finally get excited about lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Champ said:


> blame rapoport son.
> 
> he'll probably sign with us anyway.


No he won't. unk2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

eh, I'm sort of losing faith in Grigson. Obviously it all comes down to what happens this upcoming season, but I wasn't aware that we only had 17 of 40 million left in free agency. With that much spent I'd expect a lot better moves, especially considering he's spent 77 million on defense in the last two years. :deandre


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

are you browner's agent wwf


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Stad said:


> Emmanuel Sanders visiting with the Chiefs tomorrow. Something to finally get excited about lol.


:dance


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Stad said:


> Emmanuel Sanders visiting with the Chiefs tomorrow. Something to finally get excited about lol.


He better go to Tampa


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Edelman visiting the Niners today. Would be disappointed if he signs with them since he probably wouldn't even be a constant starter there. With Wilfork's potential exit which equals more cap room (plus Tommy Kelly restructured to save $800,000) I'd like to think the Pats and MINITRON could work something out.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

If Edelman doesn't sign, my guess is that we just (SIGH) roll with Amendola in that role next year for the two games he's going to be healthy. Dobson has a starting spot next year due to working with Brady in Cali at the moment or soon, and Gronk says he'll be back by week one, so it's looking like we're going to have the practice squad catching passes by the end of week four. Hell, I'd say Edelman is more valuable to the team going forward than Welker was last year because of his dynamic punt returning skills (one of the highest averages ever), and the youth and Brady trust factor is huge as well.

We looked at Lafell, Avant, and have made phone calls about Britt and Smitty..... Another IMPACT player is needed, but we'll have to settle for depth here and having five competent receivers (Edelman/Dobson/Amendola/Thompkins/???) instead of Edelman and a bunch of practice squad scrubs. All I know is that another Tight End and another receiver is absolutely necessary, and a healthy year for Gronk & Amendola is also necessary, still think it's crazy that last year Denver had arguably four passing options more dynamic than New England's number one (Decker/Thomas/Julius/Welker is a toss up) since Gronk was out lots of time AGAIN .

When it comes to the defense, grab a set of DT's and Browner, and everything else we acquire for that side of the ball becomes a luxury after that. Mayo-Hightower-Collins is a great starting linebacking core and one of the better trios in the league, maybe Woodyard to play in sub packages? Again, not thinking of starters for defense but rather role players who can come in and play big roles in specific games. With Revis, it means more blitz packages and extravagant looks than ever before, adding another layer to Belichick's ever-changing scheme that only a future hall of famer like Revis can.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I still rate Amendola, his injury history is awful though. You can't trust him. Dobson should improve next year but he can't work with Brady now because he's having surgery on his foot, I believe. Big shame because you always want your newer receivers to get as much work in with Brady as possible. 

It's clear we'll be targeting a TE in the draft, I think someone like CJ Fiedorowicz (what a name) or Troy Niklas are more likely than Amaro or ASJ that people keep mentioning. Whoever it is, hopefully they can make some sort of impact from the start, even if that can be a big ask for rookies (ala Dobson, Thompkins last year.) A core of Amendola/Dobson/Gronk/New TE isn't awful. Makes you long for the days of Welker/Gronk/Hernandez/Lloyd from just a few years ago though. Plus we still had Edelman on the roster then, not even starting. Oh lawd.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

A core of Amendola/Dobson/Gronk/New TE is going to be awful when at least two of them are going to be MIA by week 3 and we'll be blessed with the brilliant receiver core of Dobson/Thompkins/New TE/Hooman .

My concern with the whole Edelman situation is that Edelman actually isn't *GASP* THAT GOOD. It's the lack of urgency to find Brady an actual number one receiver (yes I know GRONK is the #1) that kind of disturbs me, Edelman's like Deion Branch to me minus the big game accolades... Brady can produce with Edelman as a number one, but it isn't ideal. He needs to be here in that safety blanket role, simply because Amendola can't be trusted. Unless we make a trade or sign a SMITTY type.

When it comes to the draft though, I'm certain that a DE/DT will be the first pick because it's just what Belichick does, actually I wouldn't doubt if the first two rounds are picks to shore up both lines, with double dipping at the tight end position coming in the 3rd and 4th similar to GRONK/He who shall not be named.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

FFS at the Pats getting Revis AND Browner. Meanwhile we have $30m+ cap room and Dee Milliner and Kyle Wilson pencilled in to start. Missed out on Pettigrew too, and while I don’t think he’s anything special he would have addressed a position which still needs addressing. I’m all for Idizik playing it smart and it worked well for him in Seattle but FFS there’s so many holes in this team, too many to sort with a draft. Still in bad need of a CB, a pass rusher, some more weapons on offence and we’ll probably have to pick up another QB. I was very optimistic coming into FA, and I’m happyish with Decker, but we have to start making moves.

Also, what do Denver fans make of Decker? Is he just a product of Manning’s stats or is he a legit player in his own right. I've been impressed with him every time I see him but never thought of him as a #1, just a very good #2. Even that would be better than anything we have.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Also, what do Denver fans make of Decker? Is he just a product of Manning&#146;s stats or is he a legit player in his own right. I've been impressed with him every time I see him but never thought of him as a #1, just a very good #2. Even that would be better than anything we have.


He had 600+ yards and 8 Touchdowns in his 2nd year (2011) without Peyton. I think he's a very good receiver. Certainly having Peyton throwing to him made it much easier for him to excel as a receiver, but I think that helped him develop into a legitimate weapon, regardless of who is his quarterback. Still though, I guess only time will tell if he's a true #1 or not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Steve Smith getting cut

WWF CUTTING FOR STEVE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Dude, the Panthers have no WRs on the roster who have ever caught a pass. The only two under contract are Marvin McNutt and Tavarres King. :floyd1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL McNutt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So not shocking Dallas is interested in the wrong DL. They want Peppers instead of Melton. You run a 4-3 now. You need DT before DE.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jerome Simpson coming back :mark:

He's good for being a league leader in drawn PI's again :mark:

Drawn PI yardage should definitely count as fantasy yardage


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



El Conquistador said:


>


Gotta love Ditka.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ravens got Steve Smith on three years $11 million.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

i want Smith so so badly. :jose



feel bad for him that he has to finish his career with Flacco as his QB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why do you want Smith so bad?

He's a washed up locker room cancer.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Tillman is back in Chicago for one more year. There's the feel good signing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Awesome. (Y)

Hopefully he can stay healthy this season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ICE UP SON


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Take that picture of Steve Smith in a Panthers uni out of your signature right now, please. Ravens uni is fair game, but come the fuck on.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

WWF's butthurt strong in that post :banderas


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Once there is one in a ravens uni I will change it lol. I respect that Smith will always be remembered as a Panther. I've been following his career for a long time and I'm just excited to have him in Baltimore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> Why do you want Smith so bad?
> 
> He's a washed up locker room cancer.


because he's one of my favorite players ever?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: Talib + Ware to Denver; REVIS to NE*

If it's for that reason, I guess. As far as actually on the field he's not a major loss IMO. He's 34 coming off his worst season since his rookie year. Given his age, he'll probably be even worse this season.

Anyway, Browner to the Pats official. Revis/Browner/Arrington/Dennard/Ryan is :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Browner :mark:

Nicks to Colts is official.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Panthers didn't even get Nicks. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKS. :ty :luck


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

AFC seems to be getting everyone this year... Trying to become the power conference once again.

Too bad New England and Indy will be playing second fiddle to the Denver BronGOATs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

one year deal=:mark:


if he's good we get him long term. :mark:



:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ryan thoughts on grigson?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> If it's for that reason, I guess. As far as actually on the field he's not a major loss IMO. *He's 34 coming off his worst season since his rookie year*. Given his age, he'll probably be even worse this season.
> 
> Anyway, Browner to the Pats official. Revis/Browner/Arrington/Dennard/Ryan is :banderas
> 
> ...


Totally had nothing to do with the Panthers moving more towards the power running game last year and Smitty getting the least targets of his career outside of 2010 during the dreaded Jimmy Clausen experiment. 2010 was actually his worst year since his rookie year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> ryan thoughts on grigson?


I still worry with Grigson. He struck gold his first year here. Signing Jerrell Freeman out of no where and then Cory Redding, both who have been pleasant to watch. Then getting Luck, Fleener, Allen, Hilton and Ballard in one draft is just phenomenal. But last year, some of the contracts he gave out were just mind boggling. Walden, RJF and Toler all got great deals, considering their production in the past. Walden and RJF more so. I wonder if they could have gotten half of that money elsewhere. 

This year should be telling. I like some of his signings so far and dislike some others. From all of the money they've shelled out for the defense alone in the past two years, I sincerely hope we see large improvements this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> i want Smith so so badly. :jose
> 
> 
> 
> feel bad for him that he has to finish his career with Flacco as his QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> one year deal=:mark:
> 
> 
> if he's good we get him long term. :mark:
> ...


Why would you assume that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Totally had nothing to do with the Panthers moving more towards the power running game last year and Smitty getting the least targets of his career outside of 2010 during the dreaded Jimmy Clausen experiment. 2010 was actually his worst year since his rookie year.


Yeah you're right 2010 was worse, but still doesn't change the fact that he wasn't good in 2013, especially for a guy who had over 100 targets. And I still stick to it that Smitty is on his last legs and won't really have a significant impact this season. We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

wwf, thoughts on revis/browner being official? :banderas



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> No he won't. unk2


:ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm still :mark:ing from Smitty's 4th & 10 catch in crunch time against the Dolphins. 



Champ said:


> wwf thoughts revis/browner being official? :banderas


Why would I have any?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Darrelle Revis was an excellent signing. Now If only we had solid receivers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

it just seemed like you were hoping he'd sign elsewhere since you despise the patriots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm not even sure if Browner will start at corner with Revis.

I wouldn't be shocked at all if he gets moved to SS next to McCourty and BB keeps Dennard as a starter.

I guess it all comes down to how high BB's on Duron Harmon, if he thinks he's ready to become a starter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

No, I was just fucking w/ you. I don't care where he signs, nor do I despise the Patriots (I was on their side quite a bit last season).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> I still worry with Grigson. He struck gold his first year here. Signing Jerrell Freeman out of no where and then Cory Redding, both who have been pleasant to watch. Then getting Luck, Fleener, Allen, Hilton and Ballard in one draft is just phenomenal. But last year, some of the contracts he gave out were just mind boggling. Walden, RJF and Toler all got great deals, considering their production in the past. Walden and RJF more so. I wonder if they could have gotten half of that money elsewhere.
> 
> This year should be telling. I like some of his signings so far and dislike some others. From all of the money they've shelled out for the defense alone in the past two years, I sincerely hope we see large improvements this year.



I think he has a good eye for talent, but a bad job of managing money and paying for free agents. Might be a little too over aggressive as well. We'll see though, I feel as though we can get out of a lot of these bad contracts after the second year.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Ravens had one of the worst OL's in the NFL last year after Osemele went down for the year, McKinnie was traded, and Monroe had to learn an entirely new offense mid season. I'm honest about my team, if Flacco wasn't that great I would say so. Will he ever be Peyton Manning or Aaron Rodgers, no. But the guy flat out wins football games and is still one of the best QB's in the NFL. No Pitta, butchered up OL, injured Rice, 2nd best wr was an undrafted FA, no continuity whatsoever as far as personnel.. that's a recipe for disaster no matter who your QB is.

When you can't protect the QB and you can't run the ball.. you really can't do anything on offense. The guy won a SB with the 17th ranked defense, he's pretty damn good when he actually has the necessary supporting cast to succeed which he didn't last year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Pretty sure the Ravens got better by trading McKinnie, there's a reason 2 teams had said fuck him.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It's going to be weird seeing #89 in a ravens uniform


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Pretty sure the Ravens got better by trading McKinnie, there's a reason 2 teams had said fuck him.


Long term, absolutely. But the OL as a whole was an absolute mess.. Monroe trying to pick up a completely different offense mid season came with it's fair share of road bumps. Then you consider losing a stud LG like Osemeli for the year.. didn't really have any depth behind him to begin with. Gradkowski taking over for Birk at Center and playing like shit, had a back up Center playing LG. We flat out couldn't run the ball or couldn't protect the QB. On top of that Pitta out for the year, Rice playing all year with a bum hip behind an already awful OL, Joe's top targets outside of Torrey were an undrafted FA, a kick returner, Brandon Stokley and Dallas freaking Clark.

Aaron Rodgers couldn't succeed with that supporting cast, people just bash Flacco because he's the easy scapegoat. Everything around him on offense was absolute shit last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

sounds very similar to :luck


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



> Howard Balzer ‏@HBalzer721 10m
> 
> Rodger Saffold admits to media Friday that a Raiders doctor told him he had passed the team's physical.


WUT?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lolraiders. gave a bad deal then backed out.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Brandon Spikes to the Bills on a one year deal worth $3.25M. That's pretty good for a guy that's legit one of the best run stoppers in the league, even if he isn't great against the pass. A shame he had to move to another AFC East team.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Peppers going to the Packers :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

REVIS/BROWNER/MCCOURTY/DENNARD/RYAN/ARRINGTON IN A DEPTH ROLE :mark::mark:.

What a core, if Duron "Garbage Time INT" Harmon can step up this year it would be HUGE, but now I'm just beginning to think who in the name of fuck is going to throw on us? Revis takes away the other team's #1 and Browner can own most of the #2's in the league, while guys like Ryan/Dennard are awesome to have covering the 3's and 4's of the world, with the option of doubling up on a number 2 wideout if he's giving the D some trouble. All we need is to piece up the interior defensive line and it's GO TIME.

This secondary is going to give Belichick the ability to rush 7-8 guys on ever single play, now if only the offense could ensure productivity (GRONK PLZ) .

EDIT: BLAH on Spikes. Good enough thumper but had too many conflicts with Belichick, suspended for substance abuse (not a big deal really), can't cover even the slowest FB/RB/TE, idiotic comments in the media, looks like a schematic change is coming as Belichick probably realizes that unless the focus shifts, there's no way New England gets past Denver. NOW it's possible.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> REVIS/BROWNER/MCCOURTY/DENNARD/RYAN/ARRINGTON IN A DEPTH ROLE :mark::mark:.
> 
> What a core, if Duron "Garbage Time INT" Harmon can step up this year it would be HUGE, but now I'm just beginning to think who in the name of fuck is going to throw on us? Revis takes away the other team's #1 and Browner can own most of the #2's in the league, while guys like Ryan/Dennard are awesome to have covering the 3's and 4's of the world, with the option of doubling up on a number 2 wideout if he's giving the D some trouble. All we need is to piece up the interior defensive line and it's GO TIME.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not bothered about letting Spikes go, Hightower can fill his shoes easily enough. Plus with Jamie Collins emerging late last season in a big way he would have been ahead of Spikes anyway. Still, you never want an ex-player going to a divisional rival. [insert Revis smiley] 

Our secondary though :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Change the thread title to "PATRIOTS DISCUSSION THREAD" :StephenA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Have the Pats replaced Wilfork yet? If so, they'll be pretty good.

Secondary is meaningless if a team is running the ball down your throat and just generally whipping your ass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm gonna assume the Pats will draft the Wilfork replacement

EDELMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

THE PANTHERS SIGNED...

...





......










.........

















...Roman Harper. fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Peppers to GB almost made me moonwalk...

I see the Browns finally got their RB with Tate though im not sure he is a guy they can depend on


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Change the thread title to "PATRIOTS DISCUSSION THREAD" :StephenA


:brady2



Notorious said:


> I'm gonna assume the Pats will draft the Wilfork replacement
> 
> EDELMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


Guaranteed to draft a DT in round one, wouldn't be surprised to see them double dip on the defensive line.

Excellent news about Edelman. Brady will be happy because he doesn't have to get new neighbours.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

can we stop talking about the pats? you guys aren't great, you guys wont be great this year, and the Pats once again wont win the superbowl. your team is nowhere even close to good enough and wouldnt stand a chance against any NFC team. Did you see what the seahawks did the Broncos offense? Yeah, not imagine the Pats offense against that. 


There's no bigger pretended in the league right now and it's all because you guys got Revis. :ti



edit: and just like all other pretended fans, you will all be gone during the year when the Pats suck ass. That's why we kind of lack all those Steeler fans that were around a few years ago, and those Packer fans, etc etc. :ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Lol, the Pats won't win the SB this year. If it's anyone other than the Seahawks or Niners I'll be surprised.

Pretty sure you too would have been excited if the Colts had got Revis.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

That Trent Richardson trade for the Browns is looking pretty good right about now.

When you can get solid draft picks for Richardson and replace him with a better back in Tate (in my opinion) I think your looking pretty good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol, the Pats won't win the SB this year. If it's anyone other than the Seahawks or Niners I'll be surprised.
> 
> Pretty sure you too would have been excited if the Colts had got Revis.


Pats won't get out of the wild card round this year. :draper2


Nah, we have a lot more problems than corner and can't really afford to give him and Davis that amount of money. :kobe8


I would have been more excited for cheap, quality additions like Golden Tate(not really that cheap, but a great addition), Verner, and preferred a big addition like Byrd/Mack.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Verner wanted to go a team that's gonna play some D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> Pats won't get out of the wild card round this year. :draper2
> 
> 
> Nah, we have a lot more problems than corner and can't really afford to give him and Davis that amount of money. :kobe8
> ...


I know the Colts weren't in the running for Revis, but I just meant theoretically, there's no doubt that any fan would be excited to have a guy like him on their team.

On the subject of Golden Tate, the Lions signing him is a fantastic move. They'll probably add another receiver high in the draft too and that offense will be looking legit. Inb4 they somehow implode in the final third of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Quit acting like a butthurt ******, Magic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

My thoughts on major Free Agency acquisitions thus far.

Starting with the Peppers signging since I am a Green Bay fan through and through, I like this more than most. Many are saying "Peppers is old, 3-4 DE, losing his athleticism so he doesn't have the ability to stand up etc. Well, this signing provides multiple benefits. A chief benefit is that even if Peppers doesn't have a statistically great season, through reputation alone, he will command some attention and free up blockers off of the primary rusher Clay Matthews. If not, than I definately believe and I am qualified to say this being a midwest resident that Peppers has enough in the tank to scorch laxed looks, especially when factoring in Peppers hasn't achieved a superbowl ring yet, and this team if healthy and clicking is a contender. Also consider that Peppers was intrigued in participating in a different scheme when he was a free agent pre Bears, so he should be motivated to adjust. Some smaller benefits from this trade would be a ST presnece given Pepper's penchant for blocking field goals (albeit being 34 I am unsure if Peppers has the ups to be a regular threat, but one on occasion still nontheless.) Packers can throw a 4-3 look of LE- Peppers / Neal 
NT- Raji 
RE- Perry / Jones 
SLB- Matthews 
MLB- Barrington 
WLB- Hawk 
this is may not be elite, but regardless is a potentially nasty and flexible front. I wish that TT and the Pack would focus more on the secondary especially a good safety since the weakness of the pack is the middle of the field which is soft as cotton, but while I am unnfamiliar with the draft prospects at safety this year, hopefully TT can pick up a good safety. This is a front loaded deal as well, so if year one falters, Pack can dump Peppes with no issue. TT loves to build from the inside, so this move isn't very TT esque but is a good one in my book. 

The Broncos signings to me aren't as monumental as the media may make them out to be. Talib is a really good cover corner, but health is a huge question mark and while he is a really good cover corner, he isn't premire all the time. Broncos payed an awful lot for him, and he is an upgrade over DRC, but as much as the pricetag warrants? Ware at one point was fantastic of course, but I believe he is slowing down considerably with age and wear (no pun intended) and while still having a high motor has lost several steps. No complaints for Ward though this is a good signing for the Broncos and the one as a fan I would champion out of the three. Still, scary potential even though I think Allen would've been the safer option over Ware and I think at both men's current stages, Allen is a better player.

The Patriots signing Revis I think is a gargantuan shift in the power in the AFC. Bill Belichick's calling card is taking away the premium weapon of the opposition. Well, this is a passing league and Revis is the greatest cover corner since Deion (I would say best corner but I think alot of people sleep on the overall abilities of a prime Champ). Revis locks down the opposing number 1 wideout with very nice consistancy which can shift Bellichick's attention to improving the suffering run defense of the pats. Revis was off a beat last year, but he also was utilized in the polar opposite scheme of what his usage should be, and I can guarantee Bellichick won't be using Revis in zone often if at all. If the "Patriot Way" can infest itself in Browner and rhythm can be found once Browner's suspension is over, then that is a solid supplement to Revis as is other solid pieces of that secondary. The first half 00's SB winning Pats were built off a damn good secondary and a clock killing, efficient offense. I don't think this Pats defense will be quite what that that Pats defense was, but Brady is also an expedentially better qb than that Tom Brady was, and even though the current Pats recieving core without a healthy Gronk is subpar, the running game is very solid and grinding and this is one damn efficient offense. If Gronk can stay healthy and this run defense improve, this Pats team is going to be extremely scary. I remind everyone that last year's Broncos/Pats game busted open once Talib went out and as a result Thomas went off which opened up the flood gates. Before that, the contest was pretty closely contested Well, Talib is good, but he is no Revis and I think Revis can stay the full season including playoffs. Potentially nightmarish Pats team that I think just leapfrogged those loaded Broncos. 

Byrd to the Saints intrigues me. I am reminded about the Superbowl run the Saints went on where the defensive profile was make plays and put up points. Sharper has a great rejuvination that year, and Byrd is a good safety and playmaker too joining an already vastly improved Rob Ryan defense from the previous year. Brees lost a big weapon, but perhaps Kenny Stills emergance materializes for the season and the Saints give up this short to medium killer for a deep ball sensation. I don't see this being enough to overtake the Panthers though and don't think Byrd will make that huge of a difference on the loaded NFC's landscape. 

As far as misc. thoughts go, unfortunately for me the Bears improved themselves, San Fran made some interesting and honestly wierd acquisitions, the Dolhpins made some interesting choices, the Colts made some good moves, though at this point I am unsure how much Luck will get out of Nicks, the Broncos are quietly building a sleeper team that could materialize very nicely. I will be intrigued how Sproles and Mccoy will fit together in the high octane CK scheme. Lions with some interesting acquisitions.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

magic hasn't recovered from the divisional round game yet. let him breathe a bit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

it's a round that the Pats wont see for another 2 decades, at least. But i'm sure none of you guys will be fans past Brady/BB anyways, so that doesn't really matter much for you guys.


REVIS THO, right? lel no one to throw to tho. :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

edelman? gronk? dobson? thompkins? do we not have a draft coming up to bring in more weapons? 

lol @ the not getting past the wild card round. this isn't the LA lakers magic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Stop entertaining Magic, Champ.

He's just trying to troll you, as well as all the other Pat fans on here.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

magic can you pls refrain from attempting these tactics as i prefer knowing whether or not your tone is completely srs or not


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*









:brady2 :bbrown1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

NFC needs to band together and send guys preferably to GB so we can stop Seattle..I dont know why they keep ignoring my idea


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



SoupBro said:


> :brady2 :bbrown1


Whats going on with that guy? Have the Patriots said anything about bringing him back? Or have any other teams shown any interest in him?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why GB? Send them to Minnesota, starting with trading :kaep to them.

Minnesota outdoors in January is worse than Green bay outdoors, WOE TO THOSE WHO HAVE FORGOTTEN


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Why GB? Send them to Minnesota, starting with trading :kaep to them.
> 
> *Minnesota outdoors in January is worse than Green bay outdoors,* WOE TO THOSE WHO HAVE FORGOTTEN


 I don't understand what you're getting at here? Minnesota plays in dome the cold isn't a factor.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Minny's out of the Metrodome now.

And fuck both those NFC North teams with a cactus tbh. Lions about to enact GREATEST SHOW ON TURF 2.0 without dumbfuck Schwartz around (yes I realize they replaced him with Caldwell but maybe he learned something in his year+ of not being a HC).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You realize the greatest show on turf in St Louis was version 2.0 after Minnesota, right?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not anymore.

*Edit:* LEL


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Perfect Poster said:


> *Minny's out of the Metrodome now.
> *
> And fuck both those NFC North teams with a cactus tbh. Lions about to enact GREATEST SHOW ON TURF 2.0 without dumbfuck Schwartz around (yes I realize they replaced him with Caldwell but maybe he learned something in his year+ of not being a HC).


I know they tore down the metrodome early this month.. But I thought the new stadium was also a dome? or a retractable roof?

Its a fixed roof stadium so the cold is a no factor for games in Minnesota


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

They can't build a stadium in 1 month...

They're playing @ the University of Minnesota while their stadium is built.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

At least the field is gonna have heating elements under it now, unlike when the frozen concrete ended Favres career :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> You realize the greatest show on turf in St Louis was version 2.0 after Minnesota, right?


:kobe

I don't see no wikipedia article on the Vikings offense during those years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Greatest_Show_on_Turf


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> *They can't build a stadium in 1 month...*
> 
> They're playing @ the University of Minnesota while their stadium is built.


Really?? eyton 

2016


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Perfect Poster said:


> :kobe
> 
> I don't see no wikipedia article on the Vikings offense during those years.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Greatest_Show_on_Turf


And the Rams just did the same shit the Vikings did the year before, same damn thing, 2.0.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

STACKS stop being ignorant. Nobodies ever referred to those Vikings teams as the greatest show on turf. Get your Viking loving ass out of here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lol PP not realizing that the 98 Vikings were a JUGGERNAUT.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Why GB? Send them to Minnesota, starting with trading :kaep to them.
> 
> Minnesota outdoors in January is worse than Green bay outdoors, WOE TO THOSE WHO HAVE FORGOTTEN


Minnesota needs wayyyy too much...Don't have time for all of that

GB just needs a few guys here and there


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> lol PP not realizing that the 98 Vikings were a JUGGERNAUT.


I know they were. Moss, Carter, Cunningham. Choked against Atlanta in the Championship Game. I'm saying the "Greatest Show on Turf" name didn't come around until those Rams teams. And it didn't.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Post Combine NFL Mock Draft 2014

AFC East


*Buffalo Bills, RD 1, pick(9)- Taylor Lewan, OT, Michigan.* If he is anything like Jake Long it's worth the investment. Cordy Glenn can jump to the right side and this offensive line gets a huge upgrade. You have to protect Manuel and this guy from Michigan is a mountain of a man at left tackle. Easy sure pick and I can't see why, or how they would pass him up on their board. 

*Buffalo Bills, RD 2, pick(41)- Jace Amaro, TE, Texas Tech.* In this day and age you can never have enough passing weapons and mismatches for the opposing defenses. Yes, they have Chandler, but he could be gone. Even if you get Chandler back, Amaro is a solid pick and likely has huge value at this position. Great hands, athletic speed, and big bodied. Perfect weapon for the red zone.


*Buffalo Bills, RD 3, pick(73)- Brandon Thomas, OG, Clemson.* He is certainly a powerful man who can move mountains. One of the most underrated talents in this draft. Moves very well on his feet and can blow defenders off their feet. Even with the signing of Chris Williams they still need depth at both guard positions. They didn't draft a single player for the offensive line last season.

*Buffalo Bills, RD 4, pick(105)- Will Clarke, DE, West Virginia*. They have plenty of talent on the front four, but they didn't draft anyone from the defensive line in last yr's draft. You can't go two year's straight without drafting a defensive end. Just too much depth this year to pass up. Clarke could be a steal at this pick in two years time. He has the bend and flexibility combined with speed and strength. Strong work ethics with a blue collar mentality. 

*Buffalo Bills, RD 5, pick(137)- Kenneth Ladler, FS, Vanderbilt.* He had a terrible 40 yd dash time, but his game speed is fine. Watching tape on him it's obvious he is not "slow". His ability to force turnovers is something I am sure these Bills want. They are one of the better pass defenses in the league. Ladler is a smart player who could fit right in.


*Buffalo Bills, RD 6, pick(169)- Michael Schofield, OT, Michigan.* Why not take both tackles from Michigan? You don't expect much from this end of the round, but he could have value merely for depth. However, he has proven that he is durable. Michael has 36 career starts as a Wolverine. Not too shabby for a backup.

*Buffalo Bills, RD 7, pick(201)- Deandre Coleman, DT, Coleman, California.* I think this young man will have a roster spot in four years. His injury really dropped his draft value. He can stop the run which is what they need help with on defense. Could be a diamond in the rough. Adds depth to the rotation and youth.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Emmanuel Sanders is replacing Decker, going to Broncos.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Perfect Poster said:


> I know they were. Moss, Carter, Cunningham. Choked against Atlanta in the Championship Game. I'm saying the "Greatest Show on Turf" name didn't come around until those Rams teams. And it didn't.


Oh. That's just semantics really. I think Stacks was just saying those Vikes were as good as, if not better than the Rams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Pats just signed Brandon LaFell to a three year deal.

Brandon, is he any good? Serious question.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Completely average receiver, great downfield blocker.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> Pats just signed Brandon LaFell to a three year deal.
> 
> Brandon, is he any good? Serious question.


Not really, but Brady is bound to make him look somewhat credible


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Brady going to finish the season with a 50% completion percentage. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Who are you trying to troll? Noto isn't going to bite, and I doubt Champ will.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Post Combine NFL Mock Draft 2014

AFC East


*Miami Dolphins, RD 1, pick(19)- Eric Ebron, TE, North Carolina.* This is exactly what this offense and more importantly Tannehill need right now. They picked up Brandon Albert so offensive tackle isn't something they need right now in the first round of the this year's draft. Ebron could add as a huge threat to the passing game probably instantly. The impact of a tight end of his caliber has been obvious in the NFL today with players like Gronk, Graham, Vernon Davis, and Jordan Cameron.

*Miami Dolphins, RD 2, pick(50)- Tre Mason, RB, Auburn.* He isn't the largest player at his position standing only 5'8, but he is a durable player. He reminds me of Maurice Jones Drew, or even Ray Rice. His work on the field has be proven. Mason is easily underrated at this position. Teams will regret not taking him in the first round. The second round seems to be a solid fit to find a capable starter in the NFL at the RB position.

*Miami Dolphins, RD 3, pick(81)- Dakota Dozier, OG, Furman.* He isn't the flashiest player, but his transition to Guard in the NFL will seem natural. He played tackle while in College. He can play inside. They likely won't place him outside, but the experience there is only more of reason to draft him. In today's game any given team can use versatile offensive linemen.

*Miami Dolphins, RD 4, pick(112)- Josh Huff, WR, Oregon. *He is a tough physical player who could be an immediate hit, or slow progressing possession receiver. He has game speed and strong hands. Will get better with time in the NFL. He provides depth. 

*Miami Dolphins, RD 5, pick(143)- Caraun Reid, DT, Princeton.* He may go sooner than this. Due to his accomplishments being vs lesser talent many have underrated his value. I think he could go as early as third round. However, if he slips and keeps under the radar he could be a steal at this selection. He can move any lineman with is raw strength. Diamond in the rough pick.

*Miami Dolphins, RD 6, pick(174)- Preston Brown, ILB, Louisville.* I think he could be a capable back up in the future. Upside for special teams should be most expected. His work on the field in Louisville was productive, but it's nothing to get happy about. He will contribute in the right defensive scheme.

*Miami Dolphins, RD 7, pick(211)- Matt Patchan, OT, Boston College.* This could be a steal and an eventual All Pro if he can stay healthy. There is plenty of upside in this young man. He fell off the radar big time the last three years. Matthew could be a success story 10 years from now. The Dolphins need help on the offensive line and at best need depth. Here it is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

From what I've read LaFell had a tendency to drop passes.

LaFell & Dobson gonna be :moyes1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Gonna lead the league in dropped passes on the numbers :mark:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Post Combine NFL Mock Draft 2014

AFC East


*New England Patriots, RD 1, pick(29)- David Yankey, OG, Stanford.* They need more help up front on the offensive line. Yankey is a quality OG who can come in and contribute right away. They failed to draft an offensive linemen last year in the 2013 NFL Draft. This is likely a future Pro Bowl player at offensive guard.

*New England Patriots, RD 2, pick(62)- Kelcy Quarles, DT, South Carolina.* He could play anywhere Bill Belichick wants him to on the defensive line. He can play either scheme be it 4-3 DT, or even 3-4 defensive end. There are plenty of players rated higher than him, but Belichick cares more about his players that fit his scheme.

*New England Patriots, RD 3, pick(93)- Travis Swanson, C, Arkansas.* Not a very flashy pick here, but teams love to blitz Tom Brady up the middle. He can come in and start right away and likely be the starter by the start of next season. What they have right now isn't much at the position. Travis is an enormous man with enough smarts to call line audibles.

*New England Patriots, RD 4, pick(126)- Christian Jones, ILB, Florida State. *He is top 5 at his position on most boards. Being able to snatch him in the fourth round would be a steal. He won't need to start right away and he will learn the Belichick system. Enormous talent with upside that can't be ignored.

*New England Patriots, RD 6, pick(182)- Xavier Grimble, TE, USC Trojan.* Not the next Antonio Gates, but still has quality upside. He is top 10 at his position, and some even have him as high as top 5 TE in the country based on potential. He has excellent size and could develop better acceleration while in the NFL.

*New England Patriots, RD 6, pick(190)- Kevin Norwood, WR, Alabama.* He may not be here, but I feel like there is a small chance that he is. Belichick won't pass on him. They may even trade up to take him. Norwood has a solid blend of size and speed. His route running is crisp and reliable. Will likely end up as a value since he likely to produce numbers right away with Brady.

*New England Patriots, RD 7, pick(221)- Ben Gardener, DE, Stanford.* I think at best he could be a value on special teams. It's hard to tell what he could be capable of doing. He is coming into this draft with an injury. His stock wasn't very high in the first place. Perhaps playing for such a great team and organization will light the fire to get him going.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Post Combine NFL Mock Draft 2014

AFC East


*New York Jets, RD 1, pick(18)- C.J Mosley, ILB, Alabama.* They likely saw while scouting Dee Milliner. Mosley is everything you want at this position. We all know the impact of a great inside linebacker in any defense. Mosley is a smart football player as well and could turn into a team leader on defense. What he brings to the table is so much more than tackles and hard hits. Mosley can change a team with the right coaching. You couldn't ask for a better team.

*New York Jets, RD 2, pick(49)- Ka'Deem Carey, RB, Arizona. *This makes perfect sense unless the Jets somehow sign Maurice Jones-Drew. However, I find that Carey has way more upside right now than anyone in free agency. He'll come cheaper and has less damage coming in. He could bulk a little to fit the NFL, but he has plenty of raw talent to get him to the next level.

*New York Jets, RD 3, pick(69)- Demarcus Lawrence, OLB, Boise State.* He played defensive end in College, but will likely play outside pass rusher in 3-4 defense under Rex Ryan. You can never have enough pass rushing outside linebackers on a 3-4 defense. Ryan will take him as soon as he can get him and I think this top 5 pick in the 3rd round makes sense.

*New York Jets, RD 3, pick(80)- Deone Bucannon, SS, Washington State.* He fits the Rex Ryan defense perfectly. This is definitely a value pick especially in this round. Most teams don't place a high value on this position, but this young man will be a future starter. Bucannon will contribute right away on special teams, earning his wings as a Jet.

*New York Jets, RD 4, pick(111)- C.J. Fiedorowicz, TE, Iowa.* It's hard to say what he does bad because there are very few things he does wrong. At his size he isn't going to blow past linebackers and the secondary. He is a huge target and more than reliable hands. Everything about him screams NFL Tight End. He can block and run routes like a true veteran of the game.

*New York Jets, RD 5, pick(142)- Ed Stinson, DE, Alabama.* Yes, they are going back to Alabama. He fits the role that Rex Ryan would want him to play. He is a run stopper and that's what Rex Ryan's defenses are used to doing. Stinson could be gone by this pick, but if he isn't I think he could become a Jet.

*New York Jets, RD 6, pick(179)- Bennett Jackson, CB, Notre Dame.* He may or may not be a starter in this league. Jackson has plenty of upside and grit to make special teams on any team in the league. His speed could put him at Safety, but I like him at the Nickel. He is a big bodied CB who could be a special teams leader.

*New York Jets, RD 7, pick(210)- Logan Thomas, QB, Virginia Tech. *It's highly unlikely he does anything more than play a few pre season games. However, if the lights ever go off for this young man he could be dangerous. If he is lucky he will become a valuable backup for this team in the future.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Heh, got a good chuckle out of this:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Joel Bitonio :mark: How high can he go? Can he be Nevada's highest draft pick ever? (Alex Van **** went higher than :kaep in 1996 LOL JETS)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Seems as if Lafell's style of play REALLY suits New England. Great downfield blocking means a more productive screen game, while he can capitalize on the amount of slants that Brady is going to throw compared to Cam, I'm willing to bet that this turns out to be a great signing as even though people talk shit about Lafell's hands, KT/Dobson/Boyce were all top 10 in drop rate last year, disgusting .

Ben Tate will be a beast for the Browns next year, bank on it. Way better than Gerhart and Donald Brown, yet he's receiving about the same money as both of them :lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emmanuel Sanders to Denver. 3 years / $15 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wonder who the QB will be in the 3rd year of that deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It'll be :lelbrock


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Emmanuel Sanders is a douche. And his agent. They can go to hell.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You mad Chiefs fans? :ti


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm mad because Sanders had an agreement with the Chiefs to sign, as well as the Bucs, and he shafted BOTH of them and signed with the Broncos. He was supposed to visit with the Niners too, but he also fucked them over. He never told Denver about any of his past agreements either.

When I say Sanders, I mean Sanders' agent :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Draft someone, almost anyone, pay them less, and you'll get something that is likely better than Sanders.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

SMU grads :draper2 Am I right Mister?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> Seems as if Lafell's style of play REALLY suits New England. Great downfield blocking means a more productive screen game, while he can capitalize on the amount of slants that Brady is going to throw compared to Cam, I'm willing to bet that this turns out to be a great signing as even though people talk shit about Lafell's hands, KT/Dobson/Boyce were all top 10 in drop rate last year, disgusting .
> 
> Ben Tate will be a beast for the Browns next year, bank on it. Way better than* Gerhart* and Donald Brown, yet he's receiving about the same money as both of them :lol.


Gerhart is gonna be a beast with the Jags, because he is a beast in general.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

hey brandon, do panther fans even know why exactly Smith was released? Looking like one of the worst moves of the offseason thus far and will likely continue to look so going into next year unless they manage to reload.


Honestly at this point they should just take what they can get and sign Holmes/Rice/Jones/whoever else is left and hope one of them can rebound with the team. Jones would be the safest bet.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Panthers are quite baffling this off season.

Sidney Rice would be a good sign as long as he can stay healthy, maybe Plaxico can make a comeback :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> hey brandon, do panther fans even know why exactly Smith was released? Looking like one of the worst moves of the offseason thus far and will likely continue to look so going into next year unless they manage to reload.
> 
> 
> Honestly at this point they should just take what they can get and sign Holmes/Rice/Jones/whoever else is left and hope one of them can rebound with the team. Jones would be the safest bet.


I dunno, it's weird. The money he was being paid didn't match up with his production, but I don't think he was even approached about restructuring. At the Combine, Gettleman was asked about Smitty, and he essentially said that he's a part of the evaluation process, and he'll wait and see when it came to deciding Smitty's future. Smitty didn't like this, there was a lack of communication between them, and he was cut. When you look at it for what it is, the move makes sense, even if it is emotionally disappointing. 



William Murderface said:


> The Panthers are quite baffling this off season.
> 
> Sidney Rice would be a good sign as long as he can stay healthy, maybe Plaxico can make a comeback :side:


They have no money.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



William Murderface said:


> The Panthers are quite baffling this off season.
> 
> Sidney Rice would be a good sign as long as he can stay healthy, maybe Plaxico can make a comeback :side:


https://twitter.com/plaxicoburress/status/445285977486278656


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm mad because Sanders had an agreement with the Chiefs to sign, as well as the Bucs, and he shafted BOTH of them and signed with the Broncos. He was supposed to visit with the Niners too, but he also fucked them over. He never told Denver about any of his past agreements either.
> 
> When I say Sanders, I mean Sanders' agent :side:


Last year Elvis Dumervil signed a contract to continue playing for the Broncos then he backed out of it to go play for the Ravens.

If any kind of foul play happened here it only makes things right.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He didn't back out of it. fpalm


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

"Fax machine mishap"

Either way, he agreed to play with Denver... Then tucked and ran.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Melton and Allen visiting Dallas. Don't see how both can be signed, but I'd take them as a stop gap and then draft more DL.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Jerry with the swerve and spends all remaining cap on Kenny Britt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lol would not shock me.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Just in case this hasn't been seen yet.

Suck it, Jet Fans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Our idiot owner.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DUI and busted for pills. Facing four felony counts. Ouch.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Just in case this hasn't been seen yet.
> 
> Suck it, Jet Fans.


That's not gay, at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Irsay is a fucking moron. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irsay was spouting at people on Twitter a couple months ago, saying he was sober. No one believed that bullshit LOL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Addiction is nothing to laugh about. But when you are that rich and decide to drive drunk instead of getting a cab or any other ride, then you deserve to be laughed at. So damn stupid.

"That bastard Grigson is blowing all of my money. Sure as hell can't afford a cab." - Really?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

not laughing at his addiction, laughing at him. it's sad, but at the same time he isn't getting the proper help when he should.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he has had several visits to rehab, if I recall correctly. But apparently it isn't working. Did you notice how sickly he looked during the season? 

Save_jim.DDP

Edit: Hope you didnt think I was saying you were laughing at the addiction. I was addressing why I laughed about it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

LOL Dallas signed Brandon Weeden.

The Irsay stuff was just a matter of time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

JERREH with the power moves :mark:

That Weeden-Kyle Orton backup QB training camp competition is gonna be great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



> Although Nicks drew plenty of interest from his hometown Panthers, he told The Charlotte Observer that Carolina general manager Dave Gettleman agreed that Indianapolis offered a better situation for the wide receiver.
> 
> “Yeah they made an offer when I talked to Dave Gettleman,” Nicks said. “But you know it just didn’t pan out the right way. I feel like this is the best fit for me.
> 
> “After talking to Gettleman, I think he agreed that this was the best situation for me, too, even though they made the offer. Like I said, I feel like I made the best decision and I’m ready to make the best of it.”


Telling Nicks what he probably already knew


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Now we know why Isray green lit the Trent Richardson trade.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Giants sign DRC for 5/35 :hb

between him, Prince, Rolle (who I have to give credit, really earned his money last year) and who ever else, Big Blue's secondary is looking LEGIT for the first time in I cant remember


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DRC was legit last season.

He was the glue that held Denver's secondary together.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

What a fucking idiot Irsay is.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I like how Jim Irsay and Jerry Lawler shop at the same store for their shirts. :lol

I hope he gets treatment for his addictions. It is a very unfortunate situation he is in, but hopefully this is the wake-up call that helps him get better.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*










:banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice of that dumpy hot dog vendor to show Revis around.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

James Jones, the only other receiver Carolina has targeted this offseason, has signed with the Raiders. We still don't have a single receiver on the roster who caught a pass at all last season.


----------



## Hurrifan7486 (May 7, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jerricho Cotchery is in Charlotte today and tomorrow visiting with the Panthers. So there's that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It's okay guys. I'll try out for WR when I get back to Charlotte in May. All will be fine. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ain't even worried.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



ABrown said:


> Giants sign DRC for 5/35 :hb
> 
> between him, Prince, Rolle (who I have to give credit, really earned his money last year) and who ever else, Big Blue's secondary is looking LEGIT for the first time in I cant remember


I don't think the Giants have EVER had a legit secondary. Big moves for Big Blue.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Hurrifan7486 said:


> Jerricho Cotchery is in Charlotte today and tomorrow visiting with the Panthers. So there's that.


He was great for the Steelers last year. Seems like he always made a big catch when it was needed. 10 TDs on 46 catches.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

its gonna hurt losing cotch. idk if wheaton can play the slot at cotch's level. and thats assuming we draft a guy like evans or benjamin to take over sanders' spot


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'd assume the Steelers are either drafting a slot guy or they plan on signing Lance Moore, who is supposedly visiting Pittsburgh in the next day or so. Wheaton didn't get much playing time but I see him more as a Mike Wallace type with his speed. We really haven't seen much of Wheaton though, so I could be way off.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm starting to feel bad for Cam Newton. If his numbers are down from last year because he has a bunch of scrubs at wr people are going start saying he regressed and all that non sense. Hopefully for the Panthers a guy like Britt hangs around for a while and will be willing to come in on a "prove it" contract for 1 year given his history with off field issues and injuries. It's not beyond fixing right now, they just need some pieces to fall to them in FA like a Britt or Miles Austin for cheap and then make a big splash in the draft. If not Evans or Lee at least land Kelvin Benjamin or Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

isn't this newton's contract year? maybe this is all apart of the BIGGER PICTURE. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

New England actually spending this year. :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Joel Anthony said:


> I don't think the Giants have EVER had a legit secondary. Big moves for Big Blue.


You're trying to say that signing DRC, a man who has only performed well when looking for a big deal only to play mediocre and lazy when given said big deal, is going to be given a big deal and will suddenly be amazing?

Yeah, it's an upgrade over what they currently had, but DRC is one of those guys who should just never get paid like that, as whoever signs him will suffer a few of his "doesn't really care" moments like he had on the DREAM TEAM. Okay, I guess if anybody can get that potential out of him (Besides our Dark Lord BB) it's Coughlin.

Browner only getting ONE MILLION DOLLARS guaranteed over three years in one of the most beautifully structured contracts I have ever seen :mark::mark::mark:.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Damn right it's an upgrade over Corey Webster. DRC gave up four touchdowns with three picks last year and ranks highly amongst his more elite counterparts in many other cornerback stats and rankings. 

You also fail to think of the leadership on that Giants defense in Beason and Rolle and the fact that the last time DRC played with Antrel they were some of his finest seasons. I'd be shocked if he gets lazy under that man's leadership. This is a guy who actually responded to the Del Rio tough love program, there's no reason to think he won't excel as well under the DICTATOR that is T.C.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Evan Stays TRIPPY said:


> Browner only getting ONE MILLION DOLLARS guaranteed over three years in one of the most beautifully structured contracts I have ever seen :mark::mark::mark:.


Probably because he's 1 strike away(Maybe not even that) from being exiled from the league....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lel yeah, he'll be gone sooner than later. He won't play out that contract.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

as long as he's clean i don't see the issue.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

manningham signs 1 year deal to return to the giants.






good, cheap signing and hes familiar with eli. hes had knee injuries the past 2 years, but he has great upside and could help the offense alot.

now, just have to find a TE.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm starting to feel bad for Cam Newton. If his numbers are down from last year because he has a bunch of scrubs at wr people are going start saying he regressed and all that non sense. Hopefully for the Panthers a guy like Britt hangs around for a while and will be willing to come in on a "prove it" contract for 1 year given his history with off field issues and injuries. It's not beyond fixing right now, they just need some pieces to fall to them in FA like a Britt or Miles Austin for cheap and then make a big splash in the draft. If not Evans or Lee at least land Kelvin Benjamin or Odell Beckham Jr.


A. They have 6 WRs on the roster. It's not like they gotta sign guys off the street due to lack of depth. Lack of experience? Yeah, but it's no reason to make panic attack moves
B. Carolina doesn't have alot of cap space hence why guys were released
C. If anything, this will open their eyes and realize they do have RBs in the backfield and they should try using them


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not a matter of quantity its a matter of quality lol. Ready. Tavarres King, Marvin McNutt, Brenton Bersin, Toney Clemons, RJ Webb, Kealoha Pilares.

They will draft hard at wr but that's an alarming list of names as is. Still time to get back on track don't get me wrong.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cam is over achieving. They're gonna Sam Bradford his ass and bring him back to reality.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Luck had Ty Hilton, Brazill, Rodgers, and Whalen after Wayne got hurt last year. Oh and of course the highly talented Darious Heyward Bey.


As far as I'm concerned we're about to see how CAM really stacks up with LUCK. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Has WWF started cutting yet?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

PATS and niners inquiring about djax :mark:

brady slinging it deep to desean :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

you guys arent getting desean. :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

that's what wwf said about browner :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

How many picks do the Patriots have? Philly is apparently asking for a 3rd and change.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

srs? COLTS GET ON THAT. Desean had his best year in Kelly's offense, not too sure why they want to get rid of him after last year. Unless they think he's overpaid, which he might be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He's not cheap. He gets paid around $10 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Vikings can make that, FLASH and D-JAX please


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

RIP Cam :wall


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wow, Jerry made a good move. Melton is a Cowboy. Hope he can keep up his high level of play pre-injury. If he can, this is exactly the player Dallas needs to run a 4-3. Now go get another pls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Panthers should trade for DeSean if they want to save Cameron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> Panthers should trade for DeSean if they want to save Cameron.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Acquiring Melton is a fantastic move for the boys, barring if they gave him a ridiculous contract or not (highly doubt it). Looks like they're out of the Allen mix too, good riddens for somebody crying that nobody wants to pay him 10 million dollars a year while Michael Bennett is taking basically 7 million a year to play with a contender, despite already having a ring.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> Panthers should trade for DeSean if they want to save Cameron.


That's not a financially viable move for the Panthers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Can someone change the thread title to the amount of money the Panthers have available?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

surely the panthers offseason is one of the worst in awhile, right? speaking from a contenders POV, not a team like the raiders trying to get good after being completely shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Roughly $7.5 Million, but they also have just under $14 Million in dead money.

*Edit: *I found this to be disappointing, funny, and perhaps possible all at once:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> That's not a financially viable move for the Panthers.


They have little cap too? Ah geez.


----------



## universaldirect333 (Mar 19, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

zzzzzzzzz....


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

You guys want Ponder? :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So now the Panthers have new QB or receivers and the new receivers wont have much time to gain chemistry with Cam. Well Carolina's season is over. :ti


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jared Allen is visiting Seattle for the second time. Could be an indication that his asking price is down and he signing there.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It boggles my mind how the Panthers are so strapped for cap room and a team like the Broncos that was absolutely stacked to begin with can go on a spending spree after a SB appearance (granted they spent that money with little regard to the future). Then I looked at their payroll and it made a lot more sense... they have some guys that didn't make shit in comparison to their performance last year (Moreno, Ramirez, DRC, Knighton, Woodyard) and had a bunch of big names on rookie contracts (Demaryius Thomas, Julius Thomas, Von Miller, Eric Decker). It set them up really well to spend during this FA period but they will pretty much have to choose between Von Miller and Demaryius Thomas next year because of how much they spent this year. Both are due for blockbuster pay days and I think they let Von Miller and possibly Welker walk to retain Demaryius.. Then you throw in guys like Julius Thomas among other big names..

Good luck to Osweiler when the shit hits the fan, hopefully for them they win a SB next year to at least justify it. They're pretty much all in for the short term to get Manning a ring there.







edit: Broncos significant FA's next year

- Demaryius Thomas
- Von Miller
- Juluis Thomas
- Wes Welker
- Kevin Vickerson
- Terrance Knighton
- Jacob Tamme
- Joel Dreessen
- Rahim Moore
- Quinton Carter
- Orlando Franklin
- Nate Irving

:duncan


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ORANGE JULIUS.

I just can't see him returning. If this is Manning's last year than the Broncos are going to be ruined, Miller or DT is getting the franchise tag though. Welker might be brought back if he lowers his price to bargain bin levels, but if not he'll probably be with a team like NYJ for 4-5 million a year come 2015-2016 :lol.

Panthers offseason has nothing on New England's last year. Gronkowski injury complications setting him back months + HERNANDEZ BEING A FUCKING MURDERER + Welker going to DEN + Woodhead to SD + AGAIN. HERNANDEZ KILLING PEOPLE. Only the GOATest of the GOATS get to the conference championship in that situation. The AFC is shit but I'm convinced that it's a three team race with the LUCKS for the conference crown next year, my brother is a HUGE Colts fan (we're Canadian and started watching football like... A VERY long time ago, which is why I have so many friends who are die hards for teams all over the league, my friends circle is abnormally in love with football for a bunch of Canadians) and he's been loving this offseason, he just fears that Luck may be killed if they don't help him with protection in the draft. Arthur Jones helps shore up the run D which is a team booster after BLOUNT ran them down, maybe that would be a smart pickup for a couple million, I don't think TR3YPC can be trusted


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Panthers signed Cotchery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Cards signed Cromartie...maybe the best secondary in the league won't be so obvious next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jared Allen has signed with Seattle because turning down all that Adderall is hard to do


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seattle adding to their 35 defensive lineman rotation.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Steelers won't lose or swap a pick for the Tomlin interference. Forget the damn pick though, the NFL has now left the door open for more "accidental interference" going forward. The NFL had a chance to set a precedent and let it be known that trying to alter/interfere with a play will carry severe consequences and in turn eliminate the very thought of "accidentally interfering" from the minds of every coach and player. 

The precedent is now a fine and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we see another "accidental interference" next year from a playoff bubble team scratching and clawing for a win late in the year. If the opportunity presents itself (any play with a ball carrier running down the sideline). All a coach/assistant coach/player has to do is play dumb like Tomlin and act like they weren't paying attention. The punishment was soft and I'm sure some of the more shady coaches/assistant coaches/players will now entertain it as a desperation move and that's the most fucked up part of the ruling. Just pay the fine and play dumb for a week with the media, really isn't a bad proposition if it can be the difference between winning and losing a game with big playoff implications.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*










:jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Plz get Jackson Idzik PLZ.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not that anyone cares but me, but, Tony's whore of a wife had their second kid today. She can fuck off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

#LOKLAND


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Raiders trying to trade for Schaub :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stad said:


> Raiders trying to trade for Schaub :lmao


They can have him.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Steelers won't lose or swap a pick for the Tomlin interference. Forget the damn pick though, the NFL has now left the door open for more "accidental interference" going forward. The NFL had a chance to set a precedent and let it be known that trying to alter/interfere with a play will carry severe consequences and in turn eliminate the very thought of "accidentally interfering" from the minds of every coach and player.
> 
> The precedent is now a fine and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we see another "accidental interference" next year from a playoff bubble team scratching and clawing for a win late in the year. If the opportunity presents itself (any play with a ball carrier running down the sideline). All a coach/assistant coach/player has to do is play dumb like Tomlin and act like they weren't paying attention. The punishment was soft and I'm sure some of the more shady coaches/assistant coaches/players will now entertain it as a desperation move and that's the most fucked up part of the ruling. Just pay the fine and play dumb for a week with the media, really isn't a bad proposition if it can be the difference between winning and losing a game with big playoff implications.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Greg "Rocket Arm" McElroy announced his retirement on twitter


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Greg "Rocket Arm" McElroy announced his retirement on twitter


God damnit. No!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Cotchery/Underwood/King/McNutt

u mirin' the receivers?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Mark Sanchez is a FA now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:vick to the jets


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sanchez out/Vick in.

Definite upgrade if nothing else. Jets fans losing their shit right now because he's a bad person, like he's the first bad person to play in the NFL. Still he's exciting to watch and offers a helluva lot more than Sanchez.

Bad persons > Bad QB's.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt Schaub is now an official Oakland Raider. Good fucking riddance.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Schaub only had one bad year and all Oakland gave up was a 6th round pick and theres no guaranteed money. Not a bad deal really. Trading a 1st and 2nd round pick for Carson Palmer was a bad deal. They definitely ought to draft Sammy Watkins and line him up with James Jones. That would be a big upgrade over what they've had.

Sanchez will be lucky to land a back up job anywhere at this point. Looks like Jameis Winston, Mariota or Brett Hundley will be a Jet in 2015.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lel. Schaub has always been a mediocre at best quarterback. He put up good stats for a couple seasons because he played with arguably the best receiver of his generation, had one of the best O-Lines in the league and he had one of the best running games to back him up as well (Which is pretty relevant because Schaub relied heavily on play action passes, more than any other QB in the league).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Cotchery/Underwood/King/McNutt
> 
> u mirin' the receivers?


I would have liked to have kept Underwood in all honesty, but hopefully he succeeds with Cam.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Oh Underwood is that guy with the badass flat top isn't he. To answer your question then...yes, yes I'm mirin'.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> Oh Underwood is that guy with the badass flat top isn't he. To answer your question then...yes, yes I'm mirin'.


Yes he is, that's why I miss him mostly


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Tiquan's hair = GOAT

I remember thinking how fucked up it was that the Pats released him the night before the SB :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So DeSean Jackson could be cut...

Not sure if I'd want him on the Pats. He's a locker room cancer and he's likely gonna want a lot more money than I'd want to sign him for. Money that someone else can give him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jets will try and get him just cause they love the attention and love locker room cancers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Don't have the Jets have a ton of cap space left too?

Could definitely see them going for it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He posted pictures related to teams that might be interested with him. Pictures with Newton, Carroll, etc.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

belicheck has a history of bringing in guys with checkered pasts and question marks just like desean. i'd love to have him because teams would have an extremely hard time stopping brady when he's slinging it deep to someone with his kind of speed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DeSean is good but I'm not sure I'd want him for the Pats. He'd want a lot of money and clearly sounds like an asshole to be around. He's a perfect fit for the Panthers since they're desperate at receiver but they don't seem to have the cap room. Jets or Raiders makes the most sense at the moment.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Irish Jet said:


> Sanchez out/Vick in.
> 
> Definite upgrade if nothing else. Jets fans losing their shit right now because he's a bad person, like he's the first bad person to play in the NFL. Still he's exciting to watch and offers a helluva lot more than Sanchez.
> 
> Bad persons > Bad QB's.


Same reason Sanchez couldn't succeed late in his tenure, same reason Geno didn't. Not enough elite talent around them on offense. And if they don't put some around Vick, they are still going to struggle


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not surprised the Eagles couldn't move D-Jax. Apparently the asking price was a 3rd round pick, that's ridiculous imo considering that 10M a year contract. Guy is crazy talented but he definitely seems like a distraction in the locker room. Jets maybe? Either way I doubt he goes to a contender, dude wants to get PAID.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Are you saying the Eagles cut him? I don't see that anywhere yet.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

No Desean, stay away from New England unless you want to take a pay cut.

Go to the jets where they'll pay you lots of money to get shutdown by REVIS :mark:.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Idzik's too stingy to go for Jackson, not that that's necessarily a bad thing. He never overpays.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ravens trade for Center Jeremy Zuttah from Bucs. May not seem like a huge trade but considering Gradkowski graded out as the worst starting Center in the NFL last year this was a vital trade for us. Zuttah has started 40+ games at Center and has versatility to play Guard as well. 

Anyone else getting really anxious for the draft? I never remember being so impatient..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

there's no way he was worse than satele. i know what the rankings say, but they probably dont take into account everything such as luck avoiding the pressure that satele let come through the middle.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

^ They're both awful lol


Jets owner confirms interest in D-Jax. Not a bad gut instinct on that one

http://www.nationalfootballpost.com...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

steelers, jets, dolphins and PATS are said to be the finalists in the MJD sweepstakes :mark:

as much as I liked BLOUNT last season, MJD (if healthy) would be a significant upgrade in the backfield given his versatility.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Blount>>>

Unfortunately he's probably going sign with the Steelers when he visits on Friday. That dude was punishing defenders last year. Definitely wouldn't consider MJD a significant upgrade, still got some juice left but the mileage is catching up with him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

he's faster, more elusive in the open field and also serves as a formidable pass catcher hence why he'd be an upgrade imo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MJD might as well go to New England. He'll play in January and of course Belichick will manage to get him to overproduce like he's 26 again. Damn you Belichick!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Ravens lose Ellerbe, Kruger, Reed, and Williams last offseason who were all overpaid. In return 4 comp picks. Ozzie strikes again.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Ravens lose Ellerbe, Kruger, Reed, and Williams last offseason who were all overpaid. In return 4 comp picks. Ozzie strikes again.


I was shocked we got a 3rd round comp pick.. Browns and Phins definitely over paid. Ravens front office is among the best in the NFL, most overall comp picks in league history


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

How do compensatory picks relate to the quality of a front office?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Manziel acting like dunking the ball means anything. :kaep dropped 30 in the high school playoffs against Ryan Anderson, oh, and he had the flu, so :jordan2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



> "Watch out for the Jets, man,” Ryan said at the league meetings. “I'm just telling you."


Confident Rex is BACK. :mark:

God I love that man.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> How do compensatory picks relate to the quality of a front office?


Comp picks based on a formula of FA's lost vs FA's gained. Players released don't count against comp picks. For the Ravens to add a lot of the quality players they have over the years while hoarding comp picks in the process is incredibly difficult. Most teams FO's knowingly miss out on comp picks to sign high profile FA's. When you look at the history of success this team has had by making smart FA pick ups (Dumervil, Daryl Smith, and Steve Smith for recent examples) that dont count against comp picks it allows us to build through the draft and also use our original picks in trades to further bolster the roster (Boldin, Monroe, Josh Wilson, Zuttah ect).

Being a consistently succesful franchise that recieves such a high number of extra picks annually is no doubt a feather in the cap of Ozzie & co. It also takes great home grown talent to consistently haul comp picks and that's part of the cycle we've built. Every comp pick we recieved this year was from home grown talent. We replaced Kruger and Ellerbe with high quality FA's (Dumervil and Daryl Smith) that didn't count against comp picks and we got rewarded with an extra 3rd round pick in a deep draft and replaced the picks from the Monroe trade. Those moves are done by design in our FO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

NFL continues being the worst sport in the world:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10671807/nfl-penalize-goal-post-dunk-next-season


dunking the goal post is now a foul. that was totally NEEDED. :drake1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not if the NBA exists.

But yeah just another awful pointless rule that has no affect on the game at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

RIP Ralph Wilson.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

A week or 2 ago was talking to my cousin about the Pat. He went to the game in Atlanta last season and told me he'd wanna go to either San Diego or the Indy game and i was welcome to come. Last night i gave him my info so he could use my WWE Network and was adamant on going half with me which i said no because it's just 10 bucks i gotta pay a month. Well talking Pats just a minute ago made me think about going to a game with him. Texted him and he just said if i wanna go he'd pay for my ticket :mark:

Pats at Indy should be a great game. Might actually take him on the offer and go.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Irish Jet said:


> Confident Rex is BACK. :mark:
> 
> God I love that man.


Confidence is very sexy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears got Jared Allen:

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/10675534/jared-allen-chooses-chicago-bears-agrees-4-year-deal

Really like this signing, he's been more productive than Peppers over the last few years and isn't too expensive either. Nice job Emery. (Y)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He didn't go to Seattle :durant


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Defensive ends making their rounds like a venerial disease in the NFC north


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The NFC North: Eskimo Brothers Forever


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> NFL continues being the worst sport in the world:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10671807/nfl-penalize-goal-post-dunk-next-season
> 
> ...


They can ban their players from dunking on goalposts, but they can't eliminate ties from regular season games? What's up with that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I find it more amusing that instead of fixing the goal posts to ensure they don't bend from a player dunking on it(that's actually really weak), they decided it would be better to just outright ban doing it. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why spend money to fix something, when you can just prevent it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

because I'm pretty sure the fact that it actually can bend from a player dunking on it means it isn't the most structurally secure thing in the world.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

But it doesn't have to be. It's not meant to hold a player's weight.

All of the trolls who finger-roll over the goalpost next season will being more lulz than any dunk ever has.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The goal posts are being raised 5 feet. The no dunk rule makes a bit more sense now.

They're also going to be kicking PATs from the 20 in preseason to test that out as a possible rule change.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Well, once the guy left the goal posts leaning last year, the goal post dunks were gonna be banned.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wasn't that Jimmy Graham? I bet him and Tony G could put on a better dunk contest than the current NBA Players. NFL should now have a dunk contest at the Pro-Bowl in order to make up for this rule.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Pretty sure Bill Simmons threw out the idea of the NFL and NBA merging their all star games in to a one weekend orgy of awesomeness and cross-competition.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ARE YOU DENYING US THE AWESOMENESS OF JIMMY GRAHAM IN THE DUNK CONTEST OR LEBRON JAMES IN THE SLOT?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

BIG VINCE :mark: :mark: :mark:

God this offseason has been amazing.


Also, Ray Rice has been indicted on aggravated assault charges.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

NE will win the AFC. lol Denver


Ravens should just move on from Rice. Go with PIERCE (totally not saying this because I have him as a late keeper option not at all).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> BIG VINCE :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> God this offseason has been amazing.


*HALLELUJAH *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> *NE will win the AFC. lol Denver*
> 
> 
> Ravens should just move on from Rice. Go with PIERCE (totally not saying this because I have him as a late keeper option not at all).


lel. :luck


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Read that Manning was ok with getting paid less than Brady, the comments for that article are giving me a headache.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bring on the TEARS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Why are the Raiders even contemplating signing MJD?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> Why are the Raiders even contemplating signing MJD?


It's official now. I can see the fit, D-Mac is made of glass and Jennings is out. MJD get's to go back home and compete for a starting job and the RAIDAS get a nice insurance policy for D-Mac with all that extra cap room.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

i guess vereen is in for a gigantic season if blount doesn't re-sign.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> It's official now. I can see the fit, D-Mac is made of glass and Jennings is out. MJD get's to go back home and compete for a starting job and the RAIDAS get a nice insurance policy for D-Mac with all that extra cap room.


I'm just mad because I wanted him in NE so I would actually consider drafting him in fantasy. I will not go near him now (unless he falls really far:side.



I'm reading the Texans want to trade down. This is a good move. There is no clear cut must have 1st overall guy and the draft is quite deep.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DJ released by the Eagles


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Fuck now the Eagles are going to be better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Inb4 DeSean Jackson to the Jets for 5 years, $60 mil


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Apparently Desean's gang ties are scaring Philly. At least from what I've been reading. Afraid he could go to jail. Confirmed D-Jax to Bengals. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jets would be the perfect fit for him. Jets or Jax pls.

or...TJax to DJax...so goat. This has to happen somehow.


It is great that the Eagles got nothing for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Gang ties eh?

DeSean to the Raiders then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm going to assume that the gang thing is bullshit. He's a crybaby prima donna is the real reason.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I don't think it's a lie that he's friends with gang members but I doubt that's why he was released. You're right, him being an overpaid primadonna was the likely reason why.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah that's what I meant. The reason isn't 100% the truth. I don't doubt he is friends with gang members. Being friends with certain people shouldn't be a reason you can get fired. I don't like DeSean, but that's frankly bullshit.

Ok, this guy is missing team meetings. Prima donna imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DJax to LUCK pls. just send Nicks, Hilton, and DJax on streaks and Wayne through through the middle with Fleener or Allen doing something else. UNSTOPPABLE. mostly because of :luck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Philly saved 6.5 million. Easy decision.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> DJax to LUCK pls. just send Nicks, Hilton, and DJax on streaks and Wayne through through the middle with Fleener or Allen doing something else. UNSTOPPABLE. mostly because of :luck


1st Down: Hail LUCK
2nd Down (If Necessary): Hail LUCK
3rd Down (Doubtful if Necessary): Hail LUCK
4th Down: LUCKs don't need 4th down.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Magic said:


> DJax to LUCK pls. just send Nicks, Hilton, and DJax on streaks and Wayne through through the middle with Fleener or Allen doing something else. UNSTOPPABLE. mostly because of :luck


WE'RE A POWER RUN TEAM DAMNIT!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

So the Eagles were worried that he may end up like Aaron Hernandez? Eh...

I'm thinking DJ signs with the Jets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

well one thing is for sure, we all know he's not going to the panthers. :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

He likes gangs? WE HAVE A GANG!










WHEN YOU'RE A JET YOU'RE A JET ALL THE WAY


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Many pro athletes have connections with gangs, just because the Hernandez case happened doesn't mean every player is going to have the same outcome.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sad day for Eagles fans. Get rid of Jackson and sign Sanchez. I got a Jackson jersey not that long ago too


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DJax to the Chiefs make too much sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DJax to KC. That's a pretty good fit. Would draft.


CHECK THAT...

SEVENBURG signs BLOUNT to a 2 year deal. Why you gotta destroy Leveon's value?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Le'veon*

Blount will get back up carries. He's now the only other back they have with a career carry. As far as I know.

SEVENBURG.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I refuse to use pretentious apostrophes in names. REFUSE TO DO IT

BLOUNT could also take precious GL work. Still might draft Bell though. I like him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

would you use a ! in names?

RIP Blount's career.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I would. ! is a very powerful symbol.

!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Magic said:


> would you use a ! in names?
> 
> RIP Blount's career.


Plz explain this statement.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Derrick Ward's twitter rant on ESPN analysts 

http://msn.foxsports.com/buzzer/sto...-twitter-rampage-against-nfl-espn-more-032814


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lol good job Ward. lol ESPN being awful as always. I was thinking the same thing. These fuckers are character assassinating a man they don't even know. I don't even like Desean Jackson, but it's bullshit.


About Bruschi I think (thought it was Jaws at 1st):



> recently you sure are trying your hardest to act like you where Gods gift to football. I know almost everyone of your old teammates hated u


:lmao GOLD


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I thought all ESPN did was do character analysis on people they know absolutely nothing about? Literally, is that not 99% of their material on their shows(Never seen it, never will, don't even watch videos that have them in it).

Oh and @ JIM, Blount benefited greatly from BB's lack of faith in his other runners. He won't have that benefit on the Steelers.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:denzel D. Ward going in on BSPN



> Derrick Ward ✔ @DerrickWard32
> Follow
> The @Eagles gonna cut @DeseanJackson10 because they "Think" he might know gang members but they'll keep and resign a well known Racist?


TRUTH


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I fully support REGGIE signing Desean Jackson, get it done. We actually might be decent this year, 8-8 BABY!!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ABrown said:


> :denzel D. Ward going in on BSPN
> 
> 
> 
> TRUTH


to be fair a ..... saying racist shit is less troubling to a team than a ..... being associated with a potential murder suspect (which apparently he is).

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Racists can be productive members of society, gang members cannot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Oh lord.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Jackson will fit right in on the Raiders


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Texans fans on the news saying passing on Manziel would be like passing on Peyton :lel :lel :lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lol I'm seeing why you hate Texans fans now. Trading down is the best thing they can do.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Vikings fans want Bridgewater instead for what it's worth :side:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> Texans fans on the news saying passing on Manziel would be like passing on Peyton :lel :lel :lel


People can't honestly believe that. I like Johnny football, but come on his name can't be brought with Peyton. Delusional fans.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Keep in mind, Ryan Leaf was a legitimate alternative to Peyton.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> I don't think it's a lie that he's friends with gang members but I doubt that's why he was released. You're right, him being an overpaid primadonna was the likely reason why.


One of his best friends is a crip gang member who is on trial for shooting a 14 yr old who he saw throw up a blood sign..that would concern anyone

But anyways, I think the likely reason is he's just too much of a problem child, and Eagles problem think some of it has to do with the ppl he hangs around and asked that he changed his entourage..Probably said nah and that was that. Hate that ppl are calling this move racist and comparing it to Riley Cooper getting an extension. Especially when you read the tweets from Eagles players almost as if they were celebrating Jackson's release


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Come on down to New England so good ol' Bill can straighten your ass out and Brady can make you a star.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

please let the 49ers sign Jackson.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



DGenerationMC said:


> Come on down to New England so good ol' Bill can straighten your ass out and Brady can make you a star.


Cut Aaron Hernandez, sign the next Hernandez, sure Pats, sure.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

i highly doubt desean would want to associate himself with the wrong crowds from this point forward given what's coming out about him in the news. his statements on twitter confirm he cares about his image.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Keep him away from New England unless BILL looks into the situation and views it as not a big deal.

He'll probably just chase the money anyways, and I just don't think Desean works in New England's offense as an every snap guy, but I've been horribly wrong many times before about players .


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Go to KC, DeSean! Reunite with Reid! :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DeSean's going to Oakland to chill with his boys. :kobe9


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

@AdumShetfor: ay dashan dat ideit ***** sined wit da bornws.


----------



## Mistress_Lee (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I was actually shocked when I heard Eagles cut him. I think he might end up with Jets.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> please let the 49ers sign Jackson.


Yeah so he can re-unite with the notoriously sketchy crowd he surrounded himself with in college lol. People like D-Jax don't just switch up like that, going to the 49ers/Raiders would be the worst possible thing he could do if he's trying to stay out of trouble and away from the wrong crowd. 

Visit scheduled with the Redskins.. if they don't close I still think the Jets are in the running.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Vikings could sign him, he ain't got any ......s in MIN to hang with.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Yeah so he can re-unite with the notoriously sketchy crowd he surrounded himself with in college lol. People like D-Jax don't just switch up like that, going to the 49ers/Raiders would be the worst possible thing he could do if he's trying to stay out of trouble and away from the wrong crowd.
> 
> Visit scheduled with the Redskins.. if they don't close I still think the Jets are in the running.


pretty sure there's nothing wrong with DJax already unless you have proof to the contrary.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Worst thing DJax has done in his career was get pulled over for tinted windows and he had weed in his car. Other than that, he helped the city of Philly a lot. Spread anti-bullying messages and things like that. I don't understand where this sudden "DJAX IS A CRIMINAL" shit came from.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Exactly. If I asked you guys 2 weeks ago if you thought there was anything wrong with DJax you wouldn't have even remotely have though t of criminal activity or any of that shit. The bad shit that comes to mind is his attitude, work ethic, and diva like ways; not some bullshit about which friends he hangs out with or if he's a member of the crips going around killing people like Hernandez. He's not Hernandez, like the vast majority of players.

With that being said, a situation like the Jets would be awful for him. They'd be more likely to encourage his diva ways than prevent them. I think he needs a place like the Steelers, Packers, Broncos, Seahawks, etc that can bring the most out of him while limiting his negatives. No I'm not including the Pats because I have no idea why they ever get brought up. They have as many failed projects as they do successful ones, if not more, and their recent history with receivers is not a very good one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If ****** Emmanuel Sanders woulda just gone through with the alledged agreement with KC, Desean could go to Denver.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

lel at recent history of receivers not being successful.

Is this a joke?

And yeah man. A receiver will have a lot more success with the Seahawks than they would with the Pats. The Seahawks haven't had a 1000 yard receiver since 2007 but he'll be better off going there than he would New England.

Note: I don't want DeSean at all as I'd rather spend that money on other positions, but this reasoning is hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> lel at recent history of receivers not being successful.
> 
> Is this a joke?
> 
> And yeah man. A receiver will have a lot more success with the Seahawks than they would with the Pats. The Seahawks haven't had a 1000 yard receiver since 2007 but he'll be better off going there than he would New England.


Steve Largent? srs

edit: Oh you asked when was the last time Seattle had a 1K WR when I hit quote.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Which receivers have actually been made successful in NE? Super talented Randy Moss who is one of the most talented receivers of all time? lel.


Welker who was just a misused talent and the best slot receiver of the last 10 years?


Anyone else or did I just name all their successful projects.



And yeah, the Seahawks. I never said it's about stats, I was talking about his behavioral problems. Those could also be fixed in NE, but it's more likely that BB turns on him before that ever happens.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Sidney Rice, dat productivity in Seattle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Would love if the Bears got DeSean, but they don't have the cap room and are reportedly not interested anyway. A Marshall/Jeffery/Jackson receiving trio would be :ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Yllek Pihc said:


> Desean wouldnt fit in, in NE. Belichick is a racist, proven by his preference for white WRs and his need to always wear a hood


Racists can be productive members of society though, just like STACKS pointlessly said earlier ITT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> Which receivers have actually been made successful in NE? Super talented Randy Moss who is one of the most talented receivers of all time? lel.
> 
> 
> Welker who was just a misused talent and the best slot receiver of the last 10 years?
> ...


Yeah it's easy to say "The Pats receivers haven't been successful in recent years" if you say a starter for three seasons and a starter for six seasons shouldn't count because they were too good.

As far as successful projects, how about Julian Edelman? 7th round pick that played QB in college, converted to receiver in the NFL and just had a 100+ reception, 1000+ yd season, only one of five players to do that last season.

Brandon Lloyd also played well in his one season in New England until he refused to take a paycut and was subsequently released.

Who are all these failed receivers projects in New England in recent years? An over the hill Chad Johnson and...?

And furthermore, please do name me all these successful receivers that went to Seattle in recent years and why a receiver would be better off in Seattle than he would in New England.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Cooper and Bill should form a tag team


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

D-Jax isn't a criminal, his friends are, and everyone knows of guilt by association. His friends have murdered people, and Philly wants him to get new friends, and he says no. I'd have cut his hood ass too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

They were overpaying him. They freed up 6 million. It was strictly business. His whiny shit outweighed his talent and salary. It's just not as interesting to make the story be...we/they cut him because he's a crybaby man-child.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

But you're totally not an Eagles fan. That's just objective analysis.

I don't want him to be a Skin either. That'd be way worse.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Apparently the Chiefs are interested, Especially because of the Andy Reid connection


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

It's good to have Chip back


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Chiefs are out of the running, thank god.

The probability is as follows.

Washington, Oakland, Buffalo, New York Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Banishment to Buffalo would be great.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Washington makes a lot of sense. Him and Garcon are two good threats of different types, especially compared to Leonard Hankerson and Santana Moss's old ass.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Washington makes a lot of sense. Him and Garcon are two good threats of different types, especially compared to Leonard Hankerson and Santana Moss's old ass.


Damn Hankerson has burned me in FF, so much for that big target.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Yllek Pihc said:


> Washington only has about 6 mil in cap sace so i'd imagine they would have to do some work to free up space for him.
> 
> I was reading a nice lil article about the whole situation on Grantland and it pointed out how great of a fit Cincy is. They have like 30mil in cap space, Marvin Lewis is friends with DJax's family, has worked wonders with "character issue" guys like Pacman and Burflict before and a DJax/Aj Green combo would be pretty awesome and help Dalton stop sucking. He probably won't end up going there, but it really does seem like the best fit.


Sure Green wouldn't mind the occasional single coverage.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

and Gio will only get better.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm going with Cincy.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> pretty sure there's nothing wrong with DJax already unless you have proof to the contrary.


Pretty sure you comment on every one of my posts lol. The guy hangs out with a shady crowd, you really going to dispute that? D-Jax is tight with a lot of the guys that are in meek mill's inner circle, they some sketchy mf'ers with documented involvement in criminal activity. It doesn't mean there's something "wrong" with him necessarily but it is what it is. I've personally seen it on my own team with Rolando McClain and Deonte Thompson. My point was D-Jax going back to the bay area is bad news because that's his old stomping ground and he's got just as many, if not more connections there then in Philly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Are you telling me you have zero "sketchy" friends that most others wouldn't consider the best company? A lot of the time these guys aren't forcing you to do stupid things you don't want to do and that's what it seems like in Jackson's case.

If he's missing team meetings because of them or fucking over the team in any way then that's the problem, but don't act like Desean is a thug because his friends are thugs. That's not how it works.


Gotta hand it to the media on these character assassinations though; they always seem to work out for them and they manage to generate a lot of interest from shit they're completely making up.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Magic said:


> Are you telling me you have zero "sketchy" friends that most others wouldn't consider the best company?
> 
> *Not that have gang ties and are involved in drug trafficking and even homicide connections. The Eagles didn't cut him over that specifically though, it's more on the side of a poor attitude overall and over paid*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah, once again these people aren't forcing him to do anything and there's no history of it so his friends shouldn't cause him image problems when he hasn't done anything wrong in his 27 years of life. He's not suddenly going to get worse as he gets older and suddenly join a gang when he resisted when he was younger and more impressionable, that's rarely ever happens.

I was saying that the problem is the fact he's missing team meetings and if his friends are the cause then that's the problem the Eagles probably have with them. He got cut for those problems, the attitude problems, etc, not because he's a gang member and not because of anything he's done outside of football. 

You keep bringing up shit that has nothing to do with football when he clearly got cut for his shortcomings related to his football responsibilities. The character assassination part comes in when people start throwing out that he's a thug or a gang member which is why he got cut, or to even suggest that he was apart of that stuff because there's no evidence to suggest he was.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

DJax to the Skins is a 'done deal'. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/03/31/report-desean-jackson-to-redskins-a-done-deal/

:rg3 about to go ham next season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeez. I guess Desean doesn't care about having a good Quarterback.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Snyder is such a stupid owner :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> Jeez. I guess Desean doesn't care about having a good Quarterback.


You're in big trouble mister when Kobra makes another alt and reads that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chrome said:


> You're in big trouble mister when Kobra makes another alt and reads that.


 Please hold me and make me feel safe.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Fuck sake man take the L



Magic said:


> Yeah, once again these people aren't forcing him to do anything and there's no history of it so his friends shouldn't cause him image problems
> 
> *Yeah running with guys that are notoriously involved in criminal activity shouldn't cause image problems.. that's realistic*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Speaking of the Redskins, it's Sean Taylor's 31st B-Day today. 










His killer got 57 1/2 years in Jan. Three others are awaiting trial.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*










Whelp it's official he agreed to terms with the Skins, I don't wanna play him twice a year that's for damn sure. The organization hasn't given any solid on the cut and they are hiding like cowards not giving the fan base the respect we deserve. Say it you didn't want to deal with the contract issue so you build up this gang bullshit to have people more on that matter than anything else. What I don't like is Chip Kelly being really two faced and telling Jackson one thing and obviously he knew Jackson was getting released. We might never know why they let him go, with this three year deal he has with the Skins now if were looking as a team no playoff berth and one of the reasons why it doesn't happen is not just a average defense, but a lack of offense from your Wideouts two strikes against Chip for me and organization I know for sure.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Best part is the Iggles now have to play him twice a year.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Yeah don't remind me still the Eagles have the best team in the NFC East to me and should win the division, need to sure up that defense and get a few new offensive players and we hopefully be fine. Skins getting Jackson does make the Skins more dangerous for sure, Garcon will find out first hand how important Jackson can be on the field this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Call me crazy but I like the moves the Giants have made this off-season...think the NFC East isn't going to be as easy for Philly as a lot of people are predicating right now. Still got the draft, too. I know it's easy to LoL @ The Cowboys but I think even they have a shot at the crown. NFC East could get back to being the NFC BEast this year. The division does play the AFC South, so... there's about 3 free wins each right there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Fuck, I hate DeSean Jackson. Now he hurts Garcon's value as a potential WR1.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Garcon as a WR1 :lmao

To be fair, he helps Garcon's value, look at what Maclin did opposite him


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

If anything Jackson helps Garcon.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Griffin hurts both of their abilities as a WR.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not the Redskins ughhh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Garcon as a WR1 :lmao
> 
> To be fair, he helps Garcon's value, look at what Maclin did opposite him


No he doesn't help Garcon. Garcon needs volume to be effective. Now he could have more big plays because of coverage, but he's not really a big play WR like the truly elite WRs. I'm not drafting Garcon for a bunch of big plays. I'm drafting him because he's cheap and gets tons of targets. He won't get tons of targets anymore. 

Maclin was a better WR than Jackson then. That's why Maclin did so well.

Garcon was the 13th best WR. He only had a few less points than Andre Johnson. So yeah Garcon is/was a borderline WR1.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lmao I'm predicting a 6-10 season for the Redskins next season.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Griffin hurts both of their abilities as a WR.


 Something just irks me about Robert Griffin the Turd


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The RG3 hate is real lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Richard Sherman is still an idiot, why'd they keep the racist and cut the gangbanger? The odds of Cooper getting subpoenaed are much less, open and close case.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



ho ho inc said:


> Yeah don't remind me still the Eagles have the best team in the NFC East to me and should win the division, need to sure up that defense and get a few new offensive players and we hopefully be fine. Skins getting Jackson does make the Skins more dangerous for sure, Garcon will find out first hand how important Jackson can be on the field this year.



NFC East is a toss up every year...Eagles the best team? eh...Didnt everyone go into last year thinking it would be Washington, then the year before NY? Jekyll and Hyde division..Anyone can win it and anyone can go 5-11. Shouldnt surprise anyone at all if NY & Washington were competing for the NFC crown this year while Dallas & Philly were at the bottom


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Winner of NFC East will be 10-6, 2 teams will be 9-7, one team will be 6-10, no one knows who any of those records will be, but that's how it is every season.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Honestly DeSean is a Disgrace. I'm a Cowboys fan, but I stilll would appreciate Greatness from opposing team players.. however, I see none in Jax.. Megatron, I respect the hell out of. Classy guy. DJax is just, wow. Dude signs with Redskins and already starts drama over JERSEY NUMBERS, OF ALL THINGS?! Cant wait for te dysfunction that is The Redskins team, and Eagles sucking because of losing arguably their best player.

Meanwhile, I'll enjoy my Cowboys, even if we have a bad season, I'll stick with them through thick and thin, good season or bad season. I got faith we'll be big this year though.. Giants, well, they got Eli, he sucks. Lol (Defense and luck won him SB's).. Anyway, Go Cowboys!

& GO ROCKETS!! (& Spurs) Texas = Best Sports State!  #rep


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'll go on a limb and say Sproles is better than Jackson


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Honestly DeSean is a Disgrace. I'm a Cowboys fan, but I stilll would appreciate Greatness from opposing team players.. however, I see none in Jax.. Megatron, I respect the hell out of. Classy guy. DJax is just, wow. Dude signs with Redskins and already starts drama over JERSEY NUMBERS, OF ALL THINGS?! Cant wait for te dysfunction that is The Redskins team, and Eagles sucking because of losing arguably their best player.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll enjoy my Cowboys, even if we have a bad season, I'll stick with them through thick and thin, good season or bad season. I got faith we'll be big this year though.. Giants, well, they got Eli, he sucks. Lol (Defense and luck won him SB's).. Anyway, Go Cowboys!
> 
> & GO ROCKETS!! (& Spurs) Texas = Best Sports State!  #rep


What makes Megatron classy?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

the fact he never celebrates, taunts, or provokes his opponents in any other way. he's always respectful and doesn't place himself before the team even though he's easily the most important piece.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

oh.....eh


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



HeatWave said:


> What makes Megatron classy?


Honestly, what "Magic" said.. swear to god never have I seen Megatron acting like a dick or a negative story about him in the media. ever. Dude keeps his personal life private and even though I hate how he manhandled my cowboys, I respect him for not being, well, like DeSean. Good player, cant deny DJ's talents, but dude is a prick. ala. T.O.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Honestly, what "Magic" said.. swear to god never have I seen Megatron acting like a dick or a negative story about him in the media. ever.


.....................


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Owen Daniels signs one year deal with Ravens. Goodbye and won't miss ya Dickson.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Really like the Owen Daniels signing. Will pair nicely with Pitta in Kubiak's 2 TE formations and like you pointed out no more brick hands Dickson who was unfortunately for Flacco his #1 TE for the vast majority of the 2013 season. Ravens quietly putting together a really nice offseason.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

And then we get to Ray Rice.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TomahawkJock said:


> And then we get to Ray Rice.


At least you guys got Emmanel San... too soon?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Daniels has been washed up for years man


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Daniels is ok for a backup TE. I'd take him. You're right though, his best football is far behind him now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Daniels has been washed up for years man


Want some fries with that salt? lol. He was a pro bowler in 2012 :westbrook3

Not only that but he's only being brought in as a #2 behind Pitta. As far as a #2 TE goes Daniels is a solid pick up, especially considering he knows Kubiak's system already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

did Daniels even play badly last year? I thought he was just hurt a lot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The most he's ever had is 70 receptions and that was in 2008. 2009 was probably his peak, but he got hurt and only played 8 games. He had 62 as recent as 2012. He's an ok TE, but his 08-09 production is never happening again.

OR IS IT? (no, it's probably not)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The Bucs have traded Mike Williams to Buffalo for a 6th round pick. It looks like Tampa may be looking at drafting a WR in the first round. Either that or Lovie is going to convert a CB or some kick returner into a #1 WR. :side:

The bigger news though is that this trade gives Buffalo a grand total of 7 Williams on their roster.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sammy Watkins to Bucs? How you gonna defend he and VJax? McCown loves them big receivers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Who wants a 29 year old RB? :deandre


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

saints signed champ bailey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Just read about the Owen Daniels signing. It's fantastic. No guaranteed money, $1 million for a backup TE that can be not garbage, ie Dickson.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

ESPN beat writers pretty much said no team should be interested in CJ2K outside of mild interest from STL and NYJ :lmao

Kid might be done at this point.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



RyanPelley said:


> Sammy Watkins to Bucs? How you gonna defend he and VJax? McCown loves them big receivers.


Let's make this a reality :mark: or Mike Evans :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Not saying Mike Evans isn't impressive but am I the only one who thinks Marquise Lee and OBJ are right there with him? Watkins is the clear #1 guy but a lot of people just have a hard on for Mike Evans because he's 6'5. When you put on the tape Lee and OBJ are explosive playmakers who could really light it up in the NFL. Mike Evans has the highest ceiling if he can play up to his potential but the other 2 look more NFL ready and like more polished wr's. It really wouldn't surprise me if a few teams don't have Evans as their #2 wr on their big boards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I like Davante Adams a lot too as the 2nd best WR, people think he's just a product of Carr, I think Carr was a product of Adams :draper2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I like Davante Adams a lot too as the 2nd best WR, people think he's just a product of Carr, I think Carr was a product of Adams :draper2


I like Adams a lot. This draft is deep at wr, definitely a Keenan Allen type player to be found in the 2nd-3rd. After guys like Watkins and Evans come off the board I'm not even sure if taking a wr in the 1st is good value for a lot of teams. Hard to pass on guys like Jernigan, Barr, Nix, Dennard, Mosley, Clinton-Dix, Zack Martin ect. knowing there is good value in the 2nd-3rd at wr with guys like a Davante Adams or a Jordan Matthews. It's for that reason that I think an elite team that needs a WR like the 49ers or Pats could realistically get OBJ, Kelvin Benjamin, Brandin Cooks to fall to them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Owen Daniels signs one year deal with Ravens. Goodbye and *won't miss ya dick son.*


:duncan


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

First preseason game for my Cowboys is against my other boyfriend, Ryan Mathews. I hate when my sex toys have to play against each other.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Don't worry, Matthews will get his 7th concussion since college and miss half the season.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

4 years a slave fpalm. Brandon Spikes might top the list of idiots in the NFL. I hate the Patriots but joining the Bills and talking shit to the Pats is hilarious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Wow Kaepernick. Being investigated by Miami police for sexual assault.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

^ hernandez 2.0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Smh. These athletes can pretty much get any chick they want. I just don't understand...

I hope my Bengals are going to draft another QB ( preferably in the 2nd or 3rd round ). I'm getting tired of Dalton's shit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



₵ash®;32740713 said:


> *Smh. These athletes can pretty much get any chick they want. I just don't understand...*
> 
> I hope my Bengals are going to draft another QB ( preferably in the 2nd or 3rd round ). I'm getting tired of Dalton's shit.


I guess that's the catch. I have no idea what the details are and/or whether this applies to Kaep or not, but they can get _almost_ any woman they want. Just not that one woman, hence the sexual assault. Lust is a very powerful thing, just look at the WoW section. :side:

I hope this investigation leads to nothing and there was no assault, but I guess we will see in due time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Don't really care really, news reporting is too invasive nowadays.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I'm gonna say it...

McCarron >>> Bridgewater


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:StephenA Aldon Smith.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm gonna say it...
> 
> McCarron >>> Bridgewater


Nope, not even close. I think both QB's need to go to a team that doesn't need them to start right away. At the same time I also feel like both men could go to a good team with a strong defense that is a QB away from turning things around in a big way. McCarron doesn't have a huge arm and I question his ability to play at the next level at times. However, with some time and exposure to the NFL McCarron could likely be a dependable QB, but not franchise. I compare McCarron to Stafford because they both played in the SEC and for Colleges with pro style offenses. However, McCarron is not a Matthew Stafford and look at how long it took Matthew to make a name for himself with Calvin Johnson to throw the ball to.

I could certainly say the same thing about Teddy, but I won't. Bridgewater turned Louisville around, but not in the manner the Brian Brohm did. Teddy did far better. We all know what happened to Brohm once he was drafted into the NFL. When you look at what Brian Brohm was able to accomplish and then compare it to Bridgewater it's not even close. Teddy has done so much more in nearly every aspect. This is why Teddy should and will be taken in the 1st round of the draft, but that doesn't mean Teddy Bridgewater is another Andrew Luck or Russel Wilson. Teddy Bridgewater will not be able to simply turn a bad team around.

However, I feel like Teddy Bridgewater could do very well on a team with a strong defense, and sound offense. There is only one team that comes to mind right now. That team is the Arizona Cardinals. They are one of those teams that won't need Teddy to start right away because they won 10 games last year in the hardest division in the NFC and possibly the NFL. The irony is that this would make Teddy a Cardinal for life coming out of College a Cardinal. He would be throwing to one of the best WR's in league history and a solid cast of other young receivers as well. The Arizona Cardinals could use a Teddy Bridgewater.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bears going to go beast mode...and have another 8-8 or 9-7 season.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Champ said:


> ^ hernandez 2.0


That would best describe aldon Smith more than krapernick.. smh @ dude always getting in trouble.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



truk83 said:


> *Nope, not even close*. I think both QB's need to go to a team that doesn't need them to start right away. At the same time I also feel like both men could go to a good team with a strong defense that is a QB away from turning things around in a big way. McCarron doesn't have a huge arm and I question his ability to play at the next level at times. However, with some time and exposure to the NFL McCarron could likely be a dependable QB, but not franchise. I compare McCarron to Stafford because they both played in the SEC and for Colleges with pro style offenses. However, McCarron is not a Matthew Stafford and look at how long it took Matthew to make a name for himself with Calvin Johnson to throw the ball to.
> 
> I could certainly say the same thing about Teddy, but I won't. Bridgewater turned Louisville around, but not in the manner the Brian Brohm did. Teddy did far better. We all know what happened to Brohm once he was drafted into the NFL. When you look at what Brian Brohm was able to accomplish and then compare it to Bridgewater it's not even close. Teddy has done so much more in nearly every aspect. This is why Teddy should and will be taken in the 1st round of the draft, but that doesn't mean Teddy Bridgewater is another Andrew Luck or Russel Wilson. Teddy Bridgewater will not be able to simply turn a bad team around.
> 
> However, I feel like Teddy Bridgewater could do very well on a team with a strong defense, and sound offense. There is only one team that comes to mind right now. That team is the Arizona Cardinals. They are one of those teams that won't need Teddy to start right away because they won 10 games last year in the hardest division in the NFC and possibly the NFL. The irony is that this would make Teddy a Cardinal for life coming out of College a Cardinal. He would be throwing to one of the best WR's in league history and a solid cast of other young receivers as well. The Arizona Cardinals could use a Teddy Bridgewater.


Said the guy who claimed "Derek" Mason was the only 1000 yd wr Flacco ever produced lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if the Niners will even discipline Aldon's stupid ass.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Latest on Kaepernick...


















Matt Barrows of the Sacramento Bee had more on the incident:



> Ricardo Lockette twice called 911 in Miami early in the morning of April 2 to report that a naked woman was on his friend's bed and refused to leave, according to incident reports, one of which was obtained today by radio station 940 A.M. That bed presumably was Colin Kaepernick's, who along with fellow NFL players Lockette and Quinton Patton were named in a "suspicious incident" investigation earlier this month. The first call was made at 12:03 a.m. from Lockette's cell phone. He called 911 again 17 minutes later.
> 
> In addition, a source familiar with the case said that Kaepernick was not at the suite during the disturbance or when police arrived. A police spokesman could not verify who was at the suite when police arrived.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2024408-colin-kaepernick-reportedly-investigated-for-possible-sexual-assault-in-miami?utm_source=Facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national2


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> Said the guy who claimed "Derek" Mason was the only 1000 yd wr Flacco ever produced lmao


Prior to this season yes he was. Know your history. lmao. Flacco has been in the league since 2008 and still not one passing season over 4,000 yds. He is an overpaid bum. By the way you better hope Roger doesn't suspend Ray Rice because this team isn't built to win without Rice. Flacco can't produce good numbers without that piece of shit Ray Rice aka the Woman Beater.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



truk83 said:


> Prior to this season yes he was. Know your history. lmao. Flacco has been in the league since 2008 and still not one passing season over 4,000 yds. He is an overpaid bum. By the way you better hope Roger doesn't suspend Ray Rice because this team isn't built to win without Rice. Flacco can't produce good numbers without that piece of shit Ray Rice aka the Woman Beater.


lol I sense some hostility. Prior to this season? You posted it AFTER the season was over stop trying to cover up your bonehead comments. You don't play the game to have pretty stat lines, you play the game to WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS, bottom line. The Ravens don't win the SB in 2012 without Flacco's lights out playoff performance. Over paid? I'm toe tagging today.

Quarterbacks 2014 Cap Numbers 

Eli Manning $20.4M
Ben Roethlisberger $18.89M
Jay Cutler $18.5M
Drew Brees $18.4M
Sam Bradford $17.61M
Aaron Rodgers $17.55M
Matt Ryan $17.5M
Peyton Manning $17.5M
Philip Rivers $16.66M
Matthew Stafford $15.82M
*Joe Flacco $14.8M*
Tom Brady $14.8M
Carson Palmer $12M
Tony Romo $11.77M


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Lol Sam Bradford making 17 mil. Those old rookie contracts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

:lol Sam Bradford getting paid more than Rodgers? How is this possible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Bradford's insanely bad rookie contract. Got 6 years, $78 mil on his rookie deal. Thank god the NFL got with the times and added the rookie scale contracts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Panthers lucked out. bama4


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Notorious said:


> Bradford's insanely bad rookie contract. Got 6 years, $78 mil on his rookie deal. Thank god the NFL got with the times and added the rookie scale contracts.


Matt Ryan rookie deal was even worse iirc.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> :lol Sam Bradford getting paid more than Rodgers? How is this possible.


Teams are over-valuing their QB's. Baltimore made that mistake and now the Rams are doing it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Panthers lucked out. bama4


Nah, that was the Colts


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



₵ash®;32953865 said:


> Teams are over-valuing their QB's. Baltimore made that mistake and now the Rams are doing it.


It was a rhetorical question hence the period instead of the question mark.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



MrMister said:


> It was a rhetorical question hence the period instead of the question mark.


Lol I just noticed fpalm...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



pryme tyme said:


> lol I sense some hostility. Prior to this season? You posted it AFTER the season was over stop trying to cover up your bonehead comments. You don't play the game to have pretty stat lines, you play the game to WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS, bottom line. The Ravens don't win the SB in 2012 without Flacco's lights out playoff performance. Over paid? I'm toe tagging today.
> 
> Quarterbacks 2014 Cap Numbers
> 
> ...


Every single Quarterback outside of Cutler, Bradford, and Rodgers(injured 7 games)and you have to take into consideration Flacco played twice as many games as Rodgers and still only managed two more touchdowns passed. Sam Bradford passed for 5 touchdowns less than Flacco and played 9 games less than Flacco. That's how overpaid Flacco is. Bradford was on pace for 25 plus touchdowns. Sam had 14 touchdowns to 4 interceptions. He was having a stellar season and he is only 26. Flacco proved last season he isn't a leader. Yes, I am hostile. Ray Rice knocks his wife out and thus far nothing is done to him. That's bullshit and it shows very little class about the organization and it's fans. You don't knock your wife out. Your Ravens will be battling out last place with The Browns this year.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Let me just start off by saying Johnny Manziel is the most hyped up player since Tebow. Yes, he is a better passer than Tim Tebow, but that doesn't make him 1st round material, or even 1st day material. It's funny how these mock drafts have been shaping up. Most of what I have seen with my own eyes says many "experts" see Johnny Manziel going in the top 3, top 5, and top 10. That may in fact be true. We may see Johnny Football go top 10. This doesn't mean he will be a future All Pro. He won't be anywhere close. Everyone looks at this College stats and just drools. College stats mean jack shit for QB's. 

I always say to myself that if you are going to wonder how good a QB is going to be you have to look at what has been. We don't have to go very far back at all when analyzing all of this. Ryan Tannehill is a former Texas A&M QB and he went in the first round to the Dolphins. Tannehill has 36 touchdowns and 30 interceptions while in the league with the Miami Dolphins. They both played at the same College and ran very similar styles of offense. Manziel played lights out, but to think he is the next Russell Wilson is just awful. Johnny Manziel isn't even on the same level as Ryan Tannehill.

When I look at Manziel and Tannehill I know that Ryan Tannehill is the better QB. Tannehill went 8th overall in the 2012 NFL Draft. He is 15-17 win to loss record and has been thus far mediocre at best. Manziel is not the better QB and there is no way in hell we can say he will do better than Tannehill in the NFL. If you take a step back and know what you know about Tannehill now, do you still take him 8th overall in the 1st round? I know I wouldn't. Yes, ultimately we will have to wait and see once Manziel is drafted how good he actually can translate his skill onto the field. Johnny Manziel is ultimately suited to play backup for a couple of years with a team where he can learn the game first.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

Tannehill was a converted WR. Manziel is a much more complete qb than tannehill was coming out. Manziel convinced me during the game against 'Bama(go back and watch the game if you can, he was awesome in it). He's easily a 1st round talent and still has the potential to become much better than he already is. 

I think Teddy should still be the clear cut #1 qb, but combine and workout season is all about measurables and that's why you see a guy like Bortles being projected ahead of Manziel and Teddy on some mocks. I really haven't seen any of Carr though so I have no idea where he should fit in.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

The only QB's that has my interest in this years draft are Blake Bortles and Derek Carr.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*

I have 0 interest in the top QB's and am only interested in the developmental guys. I hate QB's who start right away, aren't as successful as those who sit and learn.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

oh really :flacco1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LolOchoCinco. I'm glad the Bengals got rid of that problem years ago.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I have 0 interest in the top QB's and am only interested in the developmental guys. I hate QB's who start right away, aren't as successful as those who sit and learn.


Last two superbowl winning qb's have started right away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Raiders supposedly will cut Pryor unless they can trade him.


I found that post funny Stacks. Your guy is Kaep, who sat a bit. Russell Wilson, his nemesis, is better and has won a Super Bowl and he started right away. There are plenty of Hall of Fame examples that show starting right away works. It all depends on the situation and the QB.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't care what any one of y'all gotta say.
Tony Romo is one of the best, works through injury, is a franchise QB, and I'm damn proud hes representing my team, the best Franchise, Americas Team: The Dallas Cowboys!

Happy Birthday Tony Romo.
Get Well for the Season, and get that RING!!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



m i k e said:


> Tannehill was a converted WR. Manziel is a much more complete qb than tannehill was coming out. Manziel convinced me during the game against 'Bama(go back and watch the game if you can, he was awesome in it). He's easily a 1st round talent and still has the potential to become much better than he already is.
> 
> I think Teddy should still be the clear cut #1 qb, but combine and workout season is all about measurables and that's why you see a guy like Bortles being projected ahead of Manziel and Teddy on some mocks. I really haven't seen any of Carr though so I have no idea where he should fit in.


I completely disagree. Manziel is certainly not first round talent. In fact most of these QB's coming in this year would like do better on teams that don't need them right away, or teams that are a QB away from being championship material based on what they have around them. Take a team like The Cardinals or Titans for example. Manziel won't last in the NFL long on a poor team. Many are comparing him to Russel Wilson and that is just sad. Manziel will have to learn the speed of the game first. His arm strength isn't top notch either. 

I am still up in the air on Bridgewater only because I know The Texans are stacked and there is a possibility that he could be a mediocre QB at best even on their team. I question is ability to adapt to the faster speed of the NFL. His decision making with be tested every week. I feel like he isn't a student of the game and I don't think his athleticism will translate at a high standard in the NFL. Then again his accuracy is amazing and his arm strength is above average.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The titans are certainly not a QB away from being a contender unless it's a super franchise QB.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Phil Costa retired.

Why the fuck did we sign him?!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Pryor to Seattle. He makes more than Wilson as well lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Was just about to post that it was my love's birthday today.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANTONIO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Pryor to Seattle. He makes more than Wilson as well lol.


:lol that makes zero sense. Seattle is loving it with Wilson. So jealous. Still love Romo and always will, but man, having Wilson for cheap...


I think I said this last year, but I want Dallas to draft only DL and OL. Every pick, all linemen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Wilson's going to get a big contract next year though, since his is shorter than first round picks. Much like :kaep is getting a new one probably this off season.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Red Viper said:


> The titans are certainly not a QB away from being a contender unless it's a super franchise QB.


They certainly are because the AFC South is easily one of the poorest divisions in football. Two teams picking in the top 5. Andrew Luck, 23 touchdowns passed last year. This division is certainly up for grabs if the Titans find that QB to lead them. The verdict is still out on Locker and Whisenhunt may be able to get him to play at a high level. Remember this kid has been injured. They were able to produce solid numbers as a defense down the stretch last season. I still think they can win games with Locker. Look at the numbers, they don't lie.

He has started 18 professional football games his whole career. That's barely a whole season. Locker had 18 touchdowns passed and 15 interceptions in 18 career starts. This by no means is great, but I think if he can stay healthy under Ken Whisenhunt and play 16 games he can win 10 of those games and possibly land a playoff spot. The Colts aren't running away with this division. Luck is not Peyton Manning. The other teams in this division still have a chance. You can win games with a strong defense and the Titans will have one of the better defenses coming into this season with a fresh 3-4 set.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah but their team broke down after the earlier success last year and even though their defense is good overall they certainly aren't close to being the best or anything close to it. They're around middle of the pack right now I'd say and not a QB away. Perhaps a QB away from a playoff berth, but not contention.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



truk83 said:


> Prior to this season yes he was. Know your history. lmao. Flacco has been in the league since 2008 and still not one passing season over 4,000 yds. He is an overpaid bum. By the way you better hope Roger doesn't suspend Ray Rice because this team isn't built to win without Rice. Flacco can't produce good numbers without that piece of shit Ray Rice aka the Woman Beater.


Damn bro, you should work for an NFL Team, your constant essays on who sucks, whose amazing, who should go where seems amazing....

/sarcasm

Btw,
Manziel > Bridgewater. peace.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Red Viper said:


> Yeah but their team broke down after the earlier success last year and even though their defense is good overall they certainly aren't close to being the best or anything close to it. They're around middle of the pack right now I'd say and not a QB away. Perhaps a QB away from a playoff berth, but not contention.


I'm not going to pretend to know shit about the Titans because I don't, but I do know a team can from suck to LUCK pretty fast.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Season Opener: Team Adderall vs the God MC Aaron Rodgers...lord help us as we face that Adderall


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The teams out west have tough schedule. Too bad for the Raiders.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I-70 Bowl this year! :mark:


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> Season Opener: Team Adderall vs the God MC Aaron Rodgers...lord help us as we face that Adderall


GB is the only team to give us problems at home in primetime during the Wilson era, so it's no surprise that's our only scheduled home primetime game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts have a very favorable schedule. Though I don't see why 2 of our primetime games are on the road against shitty teams (last year's records). Texans and Giants shouldn't have the priviledge of hosting primetime games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Peter Carroll said:


> GB is the only team to give us problems at home in primetime during the Wilson era, so it's no surprise that's our only scheduled home primetime game.


I was hoping the 49ers would play the Seahawks to open the season. But the nightcap on thanksgiving is sweet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Pats play the Bills 3 times, don't they? 3 fucking easy wins for that ******, Brady.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

This time last year we were a day away from the draft. Don't like how they pushed it back 2 weeks this year, it's 2 less weeks for the rooks to adjust to their new team and link up with teammates/coaches.. more importantly it's 2 less weeks for the fans to youtube binge on highlights of their new rookies.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

argos>alouettes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> “Goodell The competitive- ness of our league, that's the difference to me. It's not just adding two more teams that didn't have a chance to proceed in the playoffs. What we're seeing now is such a competitive league that a team that got in on the 13th or 14th spot has a chance to win it all.


I think the difference, in the NFL, is the level of competition as well. The reason that competition is so high is because each game means something, every regular season game is significant, and the playoffs are hard to get into. By expanding the playoffs you're making it easier to get into, making the competitiveness less due there being less at stake with more open spots, and as a result a diluted product.


I'm sure there 2 extra teams could win it at all as well. That's how the NFL goes. That isn't the point though, the point is did they really deserve to make it in? The cardinals did last year, but that's certainly not the case every year and wasn't the case for the AFC last year. Although every team fought out for the last spot, I think only the chargers deserved to make it for that last spot and they were a good team. The steelers, the ravens, etc weren't good teams and didn't deserve to make it which is why they didn't. I just overall don't like the idea of expanding the playoffs and Roger's reasons are a load of shit. Fuck this money hungry league.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Clearly just a ploy to try and help the lolcowboys get into the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> Clearly just a ploy to try and help the lolcowboys get into the playoffs.


Got a chuckle from me. Yes, we need Dallas in the playoffs so they can fail spectacularly in round 1. The botched snap has largely been forgotten. 

I'm opposed to more playoff teams even if it would benefit my perennial 8-8 Cowboys.

I have a sneaking suspicion that Dallas trades up to get Manziel.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah but to be serious, I think this is a terrible idea and probably would decrease the small amount of important games we get at the end of the regular season. The fact that it means extra revenue for more owners in the playoffs probably means that it's a shoe-in to happen though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I hate the 2 extra playoff team idea. Like Goodell said the competitiveness is so high in the league that a lot of teams could make a run at the Lombardi if they can just make it to the playoffs. Getting a spot in the playoffs should be tough and teams should really have to earn it to get a shot at making a SB run. 2 extra playoff spots gives teams more room for error, more room for error means less intensity and meaning for regular season games. Like the saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

More playoff teams = better chance for Lions. 

So yes, more spots plz.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

cbs has a pretty good draft preview show on right now. it's not quite "path to the draft" but still pretty good. anything for a football fix at this time of the year


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: NFL: DJax is a lolskin (Draft soon)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Damn bro, you should work for an NFL Team, your constant essays on who sucks, whose amazing, who should go where seems amazing....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> ...



Let me explain a few things to you since you are clueless to this great game that is Football, American Football. Just to help you keep up I am going to use only two examples of players that will be drafted in this year's NFL 2014 Draft, Johnny Manziel and Teddy Bridgewater. They are QB's whom 2-3 months ago were both speculated as being a 1st over all pick. Many things have happened in those months. Free Agency, scouts interviews, and pro day workouts etc. At this point Manziel is likely an edge over Bridgewater in terms of pure speculation as to which of these two men will be taken first. With that said, here we go.

Johnny Manziel is possibly one of the most exciting Collegiate Football players I have ever watched on tape. He is entering the NFL and it is certainly not anything close to College Football. The comparisons aren't even real, they're simply imaginary. Most scouts love to compare QB's from today to the past and most would tell you that it helps them analyze a player. You use the past to help you figure out the type of player for the future. There have been plenty of great Collegiate Football players and many of them have failed in the NFL. This doesn't mean Manziel will fail. However, here is the comparison.

Who was just drafted out of Texas A&M at QB prior to any mention of Manziel? Simple, that answer is Ryan Tannehill. When I look at Tannehill I don't see anything that reminds me of Manziel other than the most important fact of what style of offense did they play in College. They both played in the same system. Yes, Manziel put up much better numbers than Tannehill in College, but that means nothing. When I look at Tannehill prior to NFL I saw what most teams saw, and that was a NFL ready QB. Which he was and still is. Whether he should have been drafted as early as he was remains up for debate. Judging by his current NFL stats I would say that Tannehill would have made sense going in round two. Nothing stands out in his NFL career currently. He isn't a bust, but another performance like the last two this season and he might be.

Now, with Manziel I realize that he is coming into the NFL with a great force than that of Tannehill when he came in. I am scratching my head over this because Tannehill is certainly the better QB. Manziel will prove he isn't this superstar NFL QB once he is drafted to a poor team that gambles on him. That's a huge if and I will get to that later. Lets just pretend that Manziel is going top 5 for now. Manziel is not the type of QB that can turn a poor team around. The Houston Texans are not a poor team. In fact I would say that Manziel, or any top rated QB should be happy that a team as solid as the Texans is actually picking 1st overall. I don't imagine the Texans picking this high again anytime soon.

Manziel like Bridgewater will not turn a poor team like the Jaguars, or Raiders around in a single season like Andrew Luck was able to do, or Andy Dalton. Manziel isn't Tim Tebow and I feel he can be a QB in this league, but not anything close to Russel Wilson or even Steve Young for that matter. When I think of Manziel and his potential I immediately think of Kordell Stewart. That isn't saying a whole lot, but it's not saying anything that bad about him either. Stewart was good for what he had around him. The Steelers back then had a solid team coming into the draft of Stewart. Manziel won't be walking onto to a team like that in Jacksonville, Oakland, Minnesota etc. Now that's Manziel performing at his best. At worst I see Manziel ending up like something like Doug Flutie, but with more starts and more touchdowns passed etc. Nothing spectacular.

*NFL Comparison: Kordell Stewart*


Teddy Bridgewater is a better QB than Manziel. This means better arm, greater accuracy and more poise. What Bridgewater lacks other than publicity when comparing him to Manziel is football IQ. Both will severely underestimate the speed of the NFL, but Manziel will likely have a harder time adjusting. Teddy isn't the brightest crayon in the box from what I understand. Some of the same things said about Cam Newton have been said about Teddy Bridgewater. Mostly it has been his understanding of the game at the next level. He may need a year, or more to adjust. However, his overall ability at the position will put him at a slight edge. Teddy is also likely to fall to a team that is built for a young QB. 

Look at the Arizona Cardinals for example. They have a solid team around them and they aren't picking in the top 15. They are a team that went 10-6 last season with an aging QB in Carson Palmer who still has gas in the tank. Bridgewater would be surrounded by talent on offense and the Cardinals have one of the better defenses in the NFC he could make a name for himself in a year or two. My problem with Bridgewater is this. How smart is he? Does he have the brains to play in the NFL. He is going to be another Geno Smith, or Mark Sanchez? It's not just studying film, but walking out the film room and understanding everything you just watched and remembering it on game day. That's what separates the men from Hall of Fame players. 

Yes, there was negativity coming from all sides and Cam Newton now can say he is looking like a franchise QB. Bridgewater certainly is no Cam Newton. Not even close in my opinion. Could Newton have benefited from watching from the sideline a whole year? Yes, but the Panthers had no choice. You need the 1st overall pick to play right away and see what he can do. Newton is a freak and Teddy Bridgewater certainly isn't a freak. Take nothing away from Bridgewater I think he will have a good NFL career, but he is not going to turn a poor team around in one season. There is no Peyton Manning, Andrew Luck, Russel Wilson etc in this draft. Manziel is highly overrated and for any QB to go in the top 15 outside of Bortles would be a waste of a pick.

When I think of the good and the bad for Bridgewater it goes something like this. If Teddy lives up to a late 1st round or 2nd round pick I see his career resembling that of Mark Brunell and possibly better. Brunell wasn't great, but he wasn't bad either. Looking back on Brunell I think many teams would have taken him sooner rather than passing him buy like they did. Brunell had a level of athleticism that I see in Teddy. Honestly, in today's passing game Teddy could potentially put up better numbers than Mark. Brunell walked onto to a Jaguars team that was actually good. For an Expansion team they weren't that bad at all. Much of the same can happen for Teddy, but not an Expansion team, but a good team picking late, or moving up in the 2nd round to nab him.

Should Teddy busts then I see his career resembling something like that of David Garrard. Nothing spectacular and possibly a playoff appearance. Mediocre at best and folks will be talking about what could have been. There are plenty of signs in my opinion that suggest Teddy Bridgewater could potentially busts. His football smarts will be tested likely sooner than later based on how popular it is to start QB's right away in the NFL. Kaepernick would have started much sooner had Alex Smith not been in San Francisco. Teddy doesn't have elite speed or size either. Although bigger than Manziel nothing about Teddy's game is as exciting as others who have come before him. He has a lot to prove, but will likely be better than Manziel in the end.
*
NFL Comparison : Mark Brunell*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> The botched snap has largely been forgotten.


JUST IN CASE anyone truly has FORGOTTEN the BUTTERFINGER SNAP.. 










Don't lie. Cowboys' fans thought he was running that shit in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Kicker should've blocked that guy.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

thats why they gave bailey all that money. great blocker


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Joel Anthony said:


> JUST IN CASE anyone truly has FORGOTTEN the BUTTERFINGER SNAP..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brings me great joy :tom


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

2014 NFL Mock Draft


*Atlanta, rd 1, pick(1) (via trade with Houston) - DE, Jadaveon Clowney, South Carolina*. Texans don't need this first overall pick. Falcons are better than what their record states and this is an opportunity for this team to find the right pass rusher for their defense for the next decade. Falcons could have a guy like this giving their offense an easier time.

*St.Louis Rams, rd 1, pick(2) - OLB, Khalil Mack, Buffalo*. They had one of the best pass rushing defenses in the NFL last year and that still wasn't enough. They need help, and Mack on the outside would be ideal pairing with Ogletree. This defense has to keep up with the rest of the NFC West. Mack is an every down player and could make this defense more than legit.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, rd 1, pick(3) - QB, Blake Bortles, UCF*. I can't imagine how embarrassed this organization is to have yet another pick at QB for the future after just doing so 4 years ago. Bortles is no Blaine Gabbert for certain, but even he may find the same path as Blaine. Then again if his upside hits it's true mark, they'll be in the post season by next season.

*Cleveland Browns, rd 1, pick(4) - WR, Sammy Watkins, Clemson.* I think this is a no brainer especially after finding out who Josh Gordon was last season. This could be the best duo in the AFC, or NFL depending on who is throwing them the ball. Browns getting better? Watkins and Gordon are two different types of WR's and that's a good thing. Look out secondary in AFC North.

*Oakland Raiders, rd 1, pick(5) - QB, Johnny Manziel, Texas A&M. *I know this might be a long shot, but I think it's quite possible he could land in Oakland. If developed properly he could be a good enough QB to play in the AFC West. Manning is getting older, Smith isn't long term in Kansas City, and Rivers isn't a young buck either. Manziel would certainly be an Al Davis pick for certain. The Ghost of Davis picks Manziel.

*Houston Texans, rd 1, pick(6) - OT, Jake Matthews, Texas A&M. *Family has ties with Houston. New Head Coach needs tackle to block for his franchise QB. You can't ask for a better left tackle than Matthews. He is the best prospect in this draft at his position. I have him rated as the highest rated player on my board. Matthews will start right away, and see Honolulu by next season.

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers, rd 1, pick(7) - OLB, Anthony Barr, UCLA.* This might be a reach, but I feel like he is the perfect player for this team at his position. He is the pass rusher they really need on the edge. David needs some help with that linebacker core. Barr is the best outside linebacker in this draft in my opinion behind Mack. It's really close between the two. I bet he is defensive rookie of the year under Lovie Smith.

*Minnesota Vikings, rd 1, pick(8) - WR, Mike Evans, Texas A&M.* This is going to be a sure thing for Minnesota. They need a solid WR duo despite who the QB is. You don't rush in this round since you pick high in the second round as well. Plenty of talent could still be there in the second round of this draft. Mike Evans will pair well with Patterson. I like this pick because it gives them more offense.

*Buffalo Bills, rd 1, pick(9) - OT, Greg Robinson, Auburn.* He could start right away at either side. That way this gives the Bills two solid players at both tackle positions. Manuel will need the protection. The AFC East has some notable defenses that can get to the QB. Robinson is a freak and deserves to be a top 10 pick and this is the team for him to go and play for. They could have one of the best offensive lines football two years down the line.

*Detroit Lions, rd 1, pick(10) - CB, Justin Gilbert, Oklahoma State.* They need a lock down CB with ball hawk skills. Gilbert has plenty of defensive upside. His speed will help on special teams returns. His hands are good enough to get him into the Pro Bowl should QB's throw his way early in his career. Which they will. Lions win all the way with this pick. They have a solid front four and he could gain from this big time. They haven't had a lock down CB in ages.

*Tennessee Titans, rd 1, pick(11) - DT, Aaron Donald, Pittsburgh.* They can't miss with this pick. Whisenhunt will be going into the 3-4 defensive scheme. Donald will be a solid addition to the defense. He is such a freak of nature that he could go anywhere on a 3-4 defense, literally. He would be the perfect fit to the team immediately as well. He won't need to sit and learn the game. He will be an every down player and future All Pro.

*New York Giants, rd 1, pick(12) - OT, Taylor Lewan, Michigan.* They need help up front and if it weren't for the other two he would be the first tackle off the board. Lewan is one of the best players heading into this draft this year. I like what his upside is and I think his potential is limitless. Manning needs some cover on his blind side. They are thin at this offensive line of theirs and Lewan is a vicious man beast. He won't have to worry about Ware two times a year either.

*St.Louis Rams, rd 1, pick(13) - FS, Ha-Ha Clinton Dix, Alabama.* He is exactly what they need in the secondary. He is a versatile player and can play with speed and power to stop the run. Fisher is on the verger of building one of the best young defenses in the NFL, period. With all the talk of the Safety position teams realize they need a franchise Safety. Clinton Dix has drawn comparisons to Earl Thomas. Not sure if I would rate him that high, but he is close.

*Chicago Bears, rd 1, pick(14) - CB, Darqueze Dennard, Michigan St.* The perfect fit for this defense. The climate is something he can play in and his gritty style has gotten Bears defense all over him. The Bears need help and youth in the secondary and they need it now. Dennard is considered on some boards to be the best CB in this draft. If that is the case The Bears are getting huge value here out of the top 10. He will provide value right away and likely start.

*San Francisco 49ers, rd 1, pick(15) via trade Pittsburgh - WR, Odell Beckham Jr, LSU.*They need speed at WR and Odell has all the speed in the world. He can run his routes with near precision and has strong hands. He reminds me of Steve Smith formerly of the Carolina Panthers. He is someone they will have to trade up for. The Niners can't sign all their draft picks so trading up is what they needed to do. Beckham is a sure thing.

*Dallas Cowboys, rd 1, pick(16) - DE, Kony Ealy, Missouri.* His stock is rising and has been for some time. This team will need someone to go after the opposing team's QB because they have nothing there right now on the outside coming off the edge. No matter whether they go 3-4 or 4-3 Ealy can go either way. He is athletic enough to make his name felt this season. Kony Ealy is a player who has major upside. They can't pass him because he could be the pass rush they need for their defense.

*Baltimore Ravens, rd 1, pick(17) - NT, Louis Nix, Notre Dame.
*He is likely a sure thing at this position. Yes, he was coming off an injury, but his status is much healthier now. By the time the season starts he should be 100% and so his health won't be a concern. The Ravens need help inside on the defensive line. Ngata didn't sign long term extension and they don't have much youth anywhere on the defensive line that looks promising. Nix is the pick.

*New York Jets, rd 1, pick(18) - TE, Eric Ebron, North Carolina.*He is there Gronkowski. You have to copy your enemy and finding the right player for this offense makes sense. Ebron is a sure thing. They added Eric Decker from Denver at WR, and this draft is deep with WR. Eric Ebron will come in right away and produce strong numbers for either Smith or Vick. He is a huge mismatch and could really cause problems for the opposing defenses that he will face. He could be an Antonio Gates type of player at his position.

*Miami Dolphin, rd 1, pick(19) - WR, Brandon Cooks, Oregon State.* They need more speed at WR and yes they need help at the offensive line, but the best players are already done. Cooks is easily one of the most underrated players at his position. This might sound like reach now, but he will put up solid numbers considering they already have two clear starters right now. Having a solid trio could help Tannehill. They can find an offensive lineman in the second round. Brandon Cooks is easily one of best at his position this year.

*Arizona Cardinals, rd 1, pick(20) - ILB, C.J Mosley, Alabama.* I think he would fit right in with what Bruce Arians wants to do. Minter played well last season and I think pairing up Minter with Mosley would make tons of sense. Mosley is a field general and could lead this defense much similar to Karlos Dansby. Dansby is gone via free agency right now. Mosley is a sound replacement. I think he has more value that 20th overall. The 19 teams who passed him may regret it. I like this pick.

*Green Bay Packers, rd 1, pick(21) - DT/DE, Rashede Hageman.*This is one player who has plenty of upside. He could be a missing piece to the three man front in Green Bay. I like his upside and he also used to playing in nasty winter conditions. Playing at home in Lambeau Field won't be a problem for him. His upside is to the ceiling and I would be shocked if they passed him up. Scouting him couldn't have been hard being that he was at Minnesota. No brainer here folks.

*Philadelphia Eagles, rd 1, pick(22) - FS, Calvin Pryor, Louisville.* They need a nasty field general to direct secondary traffic. He will make opposing WR's pay and speaking of, Desean Jackson look out. Coach Chip Kelly might try to send Jackson a message twice a year by drafting a player like Calvin Pryor. There is so much upside here with this pick and think Kelly knows this. They can find a WR in the later rounds. Kelly offense doesn't need best WR, just speed and possession.

*Kansas City Chiefs, rd 1, pick(23) - CB, Kyle Fuller, Virginia Tech.* They were torched in the post season and some teams draft based on weakness in the post season. I would say that the secondary failed them. It's a glaring need overall for this team. With Denver being an opponent twice a year you will need a solid CB to help shutdown Manning's targets. Fuller has amazing speed and size. Rare hands and will contribute right away. I like this pick for this team. Makes sense.

*Cincinnati Bengals, rd 1, pick(24) - OLB, Ryan Shazier, Ohio State.*This is an ideal pick for a team who lacks a solid edge rusher. This team is loaded so they can take a player with the type of raw speed and skills as Shazier. He is a pure tackler with unreal speed. With some added bulk he could be a household name in two years, no doubt. He is right in their back yard so I can't imagine him being someone overlooked. Future starter and pro bowl player.

*San Diego Chargers, rd 1, pick(25) - DE, Dee Ford, Auburn.* This will be a pick in the future that previous 3-4 defenses will wish they hadn't passed. Ford will provide more of a pass rush. English didn't really produce and Ingram is looking solid. That gives them Te'o, Butler, and Ingram. You give them one more prominent linebacker at the outside and this linebacker core will be one of the best assembled in a very long time. You are talking championship caliber linebacker set. No doubt Ford will put up strong numbers.

*Cleveland Browns, rd 1, pick(26) - OG, Zach Martin, Notre Dame.*This gives them the added depth at offensive line that they need. He can play anywhere on the offensive line. Very versatile player with tremendous upside. They found the receiver and now the final piece to an already good offensive line anchored by Joe Thomas, and Alex Mack. Now they can hope to land Bridgewater in the second round. Martin will be a certain starter for years to come. Smart and safe pick.

*New Orleans Saints, rd 1, pick(27) - CB, Jason Verrett, TCU.*The offense is fine and the defense can always use an upgrade. Last year this defense was able to post strong numbers in the sack department. This will help the secondary big time. Add someone like Verrett with some grit. He is undersized, but plays like he is super sized. Few coming into this draft play with his kind tenacity and drive. He will be an instant hit in this defense just like Vaccaro, last year's pick.

*Carolina Panthers, rd 1, pick(28) - WR, Marqise Lee, USC.* He might be a reach here, but before his injury plagued season Lee looked just like a top 10 first round pick. I like what he would have to offer on this team. Newton can use some youth and a fresh receiver out of the first round could be what this offense needs in the pass game. Newton needs a main target now that Steve Smith is gone. You can't replace your all time leading receiver in one season, but you can start this year.

*New England Patriots, rd 1, pick(29) - NT, Timmy Jernigan, Florida State.*They will eventually need to bolster this defensive line. Timmy Jernigan falling this far down is a gift and I think Bill knows this. Florida State has produced quality defensive linemen and this will be no different. This defense is perfect for him and I like what he will be able to contribute. Falling to this team will be a blessing in disguise.

*Pittsburgh Steelers, rd 1, pick(30) via trade - WR, Donte Moncrief, Ole Miss.*He is slowly sneaking down draft boards, and I think they take him while trading down in this draft to acquire more picks. He is a great route runner and has blow by you speed. Solid footwork and strong hands. This draft will produce some WR's and he is one of them. I don't think this is a reach as he won't be there in the second round. It's best player available and WR is a need since Sanders left along with Cotchery.

*Denver Broncos, rd 1, pick(31) - SS, Jimmie Ward, Northern Illinois.*Ward is one of those players who will get zero attention prior to draft. Once he hits the field he will prove naysayers wrong. Broncos are the perfect fit for him. They need a talented SS right now and he is the best SS in this draft by a mile. He can do it all, great hands, hard hitting and blessed with speed. This guy could be the next big SS in the NFL in two years. Seven interceptions last years at NIU.

*Seattle Seahawks, rd 1, pick(32) - TE, Austin Seferian-Jenkins, Washington.*He just ran a 4.5, 40-yd dash. That's just amazing by any means for a man his size. You can't deny that in any way shape, or form. He is right in their back yard so scouting him must have been easy. They don't have many glaring weaknesses. They need help at the passing game and he is a huge mismatch. I like this pick and so will Seattle come 8 days from now. Jenkins reminds me of Gronk as well, or even Tony Gonzalez when Tony was younger. Could be an All Pro in two years.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Denver already has a top SS... T.J. Ward.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

No Joel Bitonio, no buys :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



truk83 said:


> 2014 NFL Mock Draft
> 
> *Miami Dolphin, rd 1, pick(19) - WR, Brandon Cooks, Oregon State.* They need more speed at WR and yes they need help at the offensive line, but the best players are already done. Cooks is easily one of the most underrated players at his position. This might sound like reach now, but he will put up solid numbers considering they already have two clear starters right now. Having a solid trio could help Tannehill. They can find an offensive lineman in the second round. Brandon Cooks is easily one of best at his position this year.
> 
> *Arizona Cardinals, rd 1, pick(20) - ILB, C.J Mosley, Alabama.* I think he would fit right in with what Bruce Arians wants to do. Minter played well last season and I think pairing up Minter with Mosley would make tons of sense. Mosley is a field general and could lead this defense much similar to Karlos Dansby. Dansby is gone via free agency right now. Mosley is a sound replacement. I think he has more value that 20th overall. The 19 teams who passed him may regret it. I like this pick.


If we do pass up on O-Line in the first, we're def. not passing up on our second most needed upgrade - LB - and especially CJ freakin' Mosley. Plus, that new LAZOR offense will take advantage of Mike Wallace's skillset once and for all this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns sign Vince and Thigpen at QB, meh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



truk83 said:


> *Cincinnati Bengals, rd 1, pick(24) - OLB, Ryan Shazier, Ohio State.*This is an ideal pick for a team who lacks a solid edge rusher. This team is loaded so they can take a player with the type of raw speed and skills as Shazier. He is a pure tackler with unreal speed. With some added bulk he could be a household name in two years, no doubt. He is right in their back yard so I can't imagine him being someone overlooked. Future starter and pro bowl player.


Bengals need to fill the DE spot again since Michael Johnson is gone. Dee Ford seems like the right pick. Then we need a CB in the 2nd.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;33680305 said:


> Bengals need to fill the DE spot again since Michael Johnson is gone. Dee Ford seems like the right pick. Then we need a CB in the 2nd.


Their defensive line is fine and they have plenty of depth there. They need help on the outside. Shazier is blessed with secondary speed, but has the size to make huge hits. They won't pass this kid up.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> ^ Denver already has a top SS... T.J. Ward.


You are right, and thank you. Will make correction later.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



truk83 said:


> *Baltimore Ravens, rd 1, pick(17) - NT, Louis Nix, Notre Dame.
> *He is likely a sure thing at this position. Yes, he was coming off an injury, but his status is much healthier now. By the time the season starts he should be 100% and so his health won't be a concern. The Ravens need help inside on the defensive line. Ngata didn't sign long term extension and they don't have much youth anywhere on the defensive line that looks promising. Nix is the pick.


 When I saw Zack Martin available at 26 and Moncrief over the sky rocketing Cody Latimer I knew this was a bad mock, the Ravens front office would cry tears of joy if Martin even made it to 17 and I would bet my house Latimer goes before Moncrief who's more of a 2nd round guy (your overall feel for guys draft stock just seems 2 months out dated, like I said Martin and Latimer's stock has been sky rocketing for example). I'm only going to break down this Ravens pick but I could do the same thing for a bunch more. I can tell you with 100% certainty Louis Nix will not be anywhere close to the top of the board when the Ravens are on the clock at 17 regardless of who the first 16 picks are. Second of all the Ravens front office loves picks, covets them much more then most teams. If a playmaker or high impact player isn't there at 17 then the Ravens will trade back, that's just how we draft. Swap the 17th pick for a late 1st and a 2nd.

The Jets are in the market for a wr at 18, the Ravens have a very attractive pick at 17 for a team like the 49ers, Panthers, Patriots who are looking to add a top wr (Ravens trade is historically much more likely then a Steelers trade who will have some top talent available to them at 15 and likely make a pick). If the Ravens aren't in position to take Lewan, Martin, Pryor, HaHa, Mosley, Dennard, Ebron then we'll trade back. But those are the caliber of players that would have to be available for us to actually pick at 17. Louis Nix or Hageman out of Minnesota are guys we would target in the late 20's if we went the trade back route, no way in hell that pick flies at 17.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

^ The Eagles are in supposedly in love with Lattimer. They had a couple meetings with him and had their scouts (and Kelly) at his pro day. 

I was hoping for a someone on D in the first and Lattimer in the second but it's starting to look like there's no chance he'll be there when they're picking in 2nd.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> ^ The Eagles are in supposedly in love with Lattimer. They had a couple meetings with him and had their scouts (and Kelly) at his pro day.
> 
> I was hoping for a someone on D in the first and Lattimer in the second but it's starting to look like there's no chance he'll be there when they're picking in 2nd.


You never really know who teams are really in love with or if it's just BS, but Lattimer does seem to have shot up a lot of draft boards. WR is really deep in this draft though. Wouldn't be surprised if teams wait on taking one till later rounds.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hades1313 said:


> *You never really know who teams are really in love with or if it's just BS,* but Lattimer does seem to have shot up a lot of draft boards. WR is really deep in this draft though. Wouldn't be surprised if teams wait on taking one till later rounds.


I mean, of course the bolded is true, but you would basically have to read about the Eagles every single day like I pretty much do to be aware of their interest in him. This is why you still see Brandin Cooks and Kelvin Benjamin mocked to the Eagles when the WRs they've showed the most interest in by far are Evans and Lattimer.

I 100% agree on waiting on taking a WR till after the 1st because of the supposed depth of this crop btw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If Desean Jackson could flourish in the Eagles O, anyone can. Yeah just get random WR after the 1st.

Also smart teams will start moving back to offensive line and running back backed by defense. Defenses now are geared to stop the pass. This is exactly why you should build an offense that gashes. Seattle was ahead of the curve and they won a Super Bowl in dominant fashion. Actually the running based teams are the ones that produce dominating blowouts. QB shootouts are too luck based. There is never a question when someone beats your ass with the ground game.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> When I saw Zack Martin available at 26 and Moncrief over the sky rocketing Cody Latimer I knew this was a bad mock, the Ravens front office would cry tears of joy if Martin even made it to 17 and I would bet my house Latimer goes before Moncrief who's more of a 2nd round guy (your overall feel for guys draft stock just seems 2 months out dated, like I said Martin and Latimer's stock has been sky rocketing for example). I'm only going to break down this Ravens pick but I could do the same thing for a bunch more. I can tell you with 100% certainty Louis Nix will not be anywhere close to the top of the board when the Ravens are on the clock at 17 regardless of who the first 16 picks are. Second of all the Ravens front office loves picks, covets them much more then most teams. If a playmaker or high impact player isn't there at 17 then the Ravens will trade back, that's just how we draft. Swap the 17th pick for a late 1st and a 2nd.
> 
> The Jets are in the market for a wr at 18, the Ravens have a very attractive pick at 17 for a team like the 49ers, Panthers, Patriots who are looking to add a top wr (Ravens trade is historically much more likely then a Steelers trade who will have some top talent available to them at 15 and likely make a pick). If the Ravens aren't in position to take Lewan, Martin, Pryor, HaHa, Mosley, Dennard, Ebron then we'll trade back. But those are the caliber of players that would have to be available for us to actually pick at 17. Louis Nix or Hageman out of Minnesota are guys we would target in the late 20's if we went the trade back route, no way in hell that pick flies at 17.


Louis Nix is coming off of injury there are at least five defensive linemen better than him that will be drafted prior to him and they aren't all defensive tackles, or NT. Nix isn't a Suh, he is more like Fairley and that's not saying a whole lot. Especially since Suh is the reason Fairley is playing well. The Ravens are in need of a NT because they have an aging defensive line. Teams have depth on the inside picking ahead of Ravens. Nix is certainly expected to be there by the time the Ravens pick at 17th overall. 

The Steelers trading down in essence is due to a loss of pick by trading into the 4th with the Browns to acquire Landry Jones. He failed and we are missing a 3rd round pick this year. That basically two missed picks. There isn't much at 15th overall this year, and we found that out last year. We don't need to start a defensive talent taken that early, Jarvis Jones proved that. LeBeau defense is way too complicated for rookies. The only chance the Steelers stay at 15th overall is unless Eric Ebron is still there. They need help at WR and it's a position you can slowly transition into the offense at 3rd, or 4th.

The only reason I have the Steelers taking Moncrief from Ole Miss is based on the fact that they won't have a chance to get him in the 2nd round. He'll likely go in top 10 of second round if he weren't drafted by the Steelers, or some other team picking late first. You can believe Latimer is better than Moncrief, but I have watched plenty of tape to figure otherwise. It's not even close to compare the two. Moncrief is clearly the better player over Latimer. He played against better talent his whole career and had no QB of name throwing him the ball in the process. I compare him to Keenan Allen from California University now with Charger.

You can think Martin merits a top 15 pick all you'd like, but that's just nonsense. Any team taking him that early needs to fire their GM. No way you take a mediocre left tackle in the NFL. His natural position is Left Guard in the NFL. Nothing about him compares to the likes of Jake Long, or Joe Thomas. He can have all the hype he wants. Hype is nothing, but hype. We hear it every single draft year. Martin going to the Browns at 26th overall makes sense. There is plenty of talent ahead of him at more skilled positions. No team is going to waste a top 15 pick on the 4th, or 5th best offensive tackle. 

The Ravens can covet picks all they want. What has it shown? They still can't build an offense and the defense is still in shambles. You can't find a solid nose tackle. You had to spend money in free agency to address the defensive line and pass rush. Suggs is getting older, not younger. Elam didn't show anything last year to merit a first round selection and neither did Arthur Brown with his second round selection. They need to get younger on the defensive line and Nix is the perfect person to make that happen. Pair him with last year's pick Brandon Williams from Missouri. That gives the line some much needed depth and youth.

The Jets won't be anywhere near a WR in this first round of the draft. They just spent money on Decker. They have invested time in Hill, and Cribbs. Both were hurt last season and have upside still. Hill is young and I expect the receiver core to do much better with Vick at QB and not some failure named Geno Smith. Better QB means better production by WR's. Vick understands the offense with his old coordinator on the team already. Decker, Hill, Ebron and possibly a second round pick WR. They won't invest time in some WR in the 1st round when they have other needs. Ebron is a TE you know. That means he can catch passes from the QB. Ebron will be a huge mismatch for many teams. The Jets know this.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



truk83 said:


> Louis Nix is coming off of injury there are at least five defensive linemen better than him that will be drafted prior to him and they aren't all defensive tackles, or NT. Nix isn't a Suh, he is more like Fairley and that's not saying a whole lot. Especially since Suh is the reason Fairley is playing well. The Ravens are in need of a NT because they have an aging defensive line. Teams have depth on the inside picking ahead of Ravens. Nix is certainly expected to be there by the time the Ravens pick at 17th overall.
> 
> 
> The Steelers trading down in essence is due to a loss of pick by trading into the 4th with the Browns to acquire Landry Jones. He failed and we are missing a 3rd round pick this year. That basically two missed picks. There isn't much at 15th overall this year, and we found that out last year. We don't need to start a defensive talent taken that early, Jarvis Jones proved that. LeBeau defense is way too complicated for rookies. The only chance the Steelers stay at 15th overall is unless Eric Ebron is still there. They need help at WR and it's a position you can slowly transition into the offense at 3rd, or 4th.
> ...


I gave you a chance to back off some blatantly awful picks and you just tried to justify them again lol. Nix to the Ravens at 17 even though he's a bottom of the 1st round talent, Moncrief over Latimer, Zack Martin making it to 26. Your draft knowledge is weak man. I'll put money on none of those things happening. It be unfair for you to bet on the Ravens taking Nix but I'll bet whatever amount you want on Zack Martin not making it to 26 and Latimer going before Moncrief. If you won't take either of those bets then don't post again trying to justify them because your spouting off some total non sense.

Your easily the worst poster in this thread with your extreme biases, putting an end to the assault on my brain cells. Been on the forum for 7 years and have never had to put anyone on the ignore list.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> Your easily the worst poster in this thread


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

^ smh, I've done a full film and combine study on this years draft class for over 80 players and watch damn near every single game around the league on NFL game rewind during the regular season. I swear man you and Magic with that eternal grudge shit on here is childish. If you don't agree with something in one of my posts then please bring it to the surface and I'd be glad to have the discussion with you. But you don't do that, the sneak dissing stuff like that is weak. I mostly post when it's about the Ravens but please don't act like my overall NFL knowledge isn't on point as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

you should call mel kiper and tell him about your top prospects. I'm sure he'd be interested to hear what you've gotten from your film study. All that time studying films gotta get you somewhere. the man's just holding you back right now.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> I gave you a chance to back off some blatantly awful picks and you just tried to justify them again lol. Nix to the Ravens at 17 even though he's a bottom of the 1st round talent, Moncrief over Latimer, Zack Martin making it to 26. Your draft knowledge is weak man. I'll put money on none of those things happening. It be unfair for you to bet on the Ravens taking Nix but I'll bet whatever amount you want on Zack Martin not making it to 26 and Latimer going before Moncrief. If you won't take either of those bets then don't post again trying to justify them because your spouting off some total non sense.
> 
> Your easily the worst poster in this thread with your extreme biases, putting an end to the assault on my brain cells. Been on the forum for 7 years and have never had to put anyone on the ignore list.


Wow. That is your response. A paragraph and then a random two sentences? I can't imagine you know how to study for anything with a response like the one you came up with. Your argument is now about placing a bet. Why? What does gambling have anything to do with this? I am confident I know what I am talking about. You are just spouting off nonsense. Honestly, you didn't even respond to what I said. You just vomited up some words to try and appear as to why you are football smart. You aren't and I will prove it again.

Let me start with subject of Steelers trading down and taking a WR by the name of Donte Moncrief out of Mississippi over someone like Cody Latimer. For starters the Steelers have already had Moncrief in Pittsburgh. Latimer is not on their list. The Steelers have done a great job at finding receivers via the draft. Do I have to go over the list of players they have drafted at this position lost to free agency to big contracts? How many big time money contracts have The Ravens produced? 

Anyhow, moving down in the draft this year actually makes sense and especially moving down for a WR. Moncrief will likely be gone early in the second round. Taking him as late as they can in the first makes sense. The 49ers are a team interested in moving up in the draft and dropping many of the picks they can't and won't be able to fit on their roster. They had a dozen picks last year. They can't sign all of their picks. The Steelers have down well late in the first round drafting in years prior. As a Raven you already know this since we literally own this division since The Ravens came into being in the NFL. None of what I am telling you should be new to you.

The Ravens have traded down in the past and I am not suggesting that they won't. In any sense of the matter they are going to find someone to play on their aging defensive line. Louis Nix will be available to them at 17th. I don't know where, or why you think any of the 16 prior teams would even think of taking Louis Nix. Nix isn't going top 10. Starting at 11th overall I can't see the Titans passing on Aaron Donald at 11th overall with players on the board much more skilled and healthy than Nix. The New York Giants drafted a young second round DT last season and he is doing very well, Johnathan Hankins ring a bell. 

Let's talk about Johnathan Hankins shall we? He is from Ohio State and was a player thought to go in the 1st, but he went second round. Meaning there will likely be something of value this year in the same round. The Giants won't gamble here. Do I even need to suggest why The Rams won't be taking Nix at 13th overall? The Chicago Bears are definitely in contention for Nix, but they have nothing at CB. The Steelers could take Nix if they stay at 15th overall, but I see them trading down. The Cowboys are likely looking to find a DE, or outside pass rusher. Cowboys didn't find either in last year's draft. Are you even aware of any of this? lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Perfect Poster said:


> you should call mel kiper and tell him about your top prospects. I'm sure he'd be interested to hear what you've gotten from your film study. All that time studying films gotta get you somewhere. the man's just holding you back right now.


lol yeah diminish someone who actually put's a lot of time into studying and learning everything they possibly can about a sport that they love. I do it purely because I enjoy it, period. I've actually played college ball and come from a football family, I have nothing to prove to anyone on here because I know what I've accomplished in my life, including in football. Only you know what you've accomplished in yours. I'll leave it at that.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gotta love the ignore list, I was almost tempted to view it just to see if he maintained Zack Martin making it to 26.. It's probably better if I don't know



Spoiler: ignore list


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Did a mock draft on another site I post on.

Got Joel Bitonio, Tre Mason and Phillip Gaines for the Broncos.

I'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Edit that fucking picture out of the post, Pryme Tyme. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I put it in spoiler tags. STRETCHED no more.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Edit that fucking picture out of the post, Pryme Tyme. fpalm


Edit: Mr. Mister took care of it, my b


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> Only you know what you've accomplished in yours. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You should stop studying film and start working on more philosophical phrases as genius as this. I'm gonna tell my sister to put this as her senior quote it's so great. Aristotle and Plato would be proud.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Perfect Poster said:


> You should stop studying film and start working on more philosophical phrases as genius as this. I'm gonna tell my sister to put this as her senior quote it's so great. Aristotle and Plato would be proud.


We get it lil mama, you have nothing of substance to say and revert to sarcasm as a defense mechanism. We're moving on now, draft just around the corner


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> Did a mock draft on another site I post on.
> 
> Got Joel Bitonio, Tre Mason and Phillip Gaines for the Broncos.
> 
> I'd be pretty happy with that.


My ..... Joel going in the first. Representing.

Also, congrats on making my ignore list pryme tyme, not sure why I didn't a year ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Apparently Teddy Bridegwater could be a fallback option for the Bengals. I say if he significantly drops and happens to be available in the 2nd( please don't even think about getting him in the 1st ), I wouldn't mind they draft him. Dalton needs more competition anyways.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

https://vine.co/v/M6BHTU5gEUr

Perfect. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

That's a pretty shitty throw if he can chase it down like that, too much air time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> That's a pretty shitty throw if he can chase it down like that, too much air time.


You can tell that he threw that one out of frame (watch the right side) and that someone else threw the one that he caught after he started running (check the angle it comes from).

Still, PERFECT. :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It's being reported that Timmy Jernigan, Mettenberger, and Seantrel Henderson are the notable players who failed their drug test at the combine. Don't think getting popped once for weed really hurts Jernigan or Mettenberger's draft stock.. Seantrel Henderson on the other hand is a repeat offender and I think it definitely hurts his draft stock. Considering he got suspended 3 times at Miami for failing drug tests he's red flags galore. Not necessarily for getting in trouble with the law but it just reflects a lack of commitment to football. If football isn't your #1 priority the NFL will chew you up and spit you out fast.. something NFL GM's know better then anyone.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

idk how a steeler fan cant be excited at the prospects at 15. we're probably getting our corner of the future (would prefer dennard) or i'd be excited to pick a guy like beckham and not have to worry about the loss of sanders at all and pick a corner later. if you want to trade we could move down to the 20s and take hageman. steelers love him and he'd be a fit for our defense so long as he has the motivation.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> idk how a steeler fan cant be excited at the prospects at 15. we're probably getting our corner of the future (would prefer dennard) or i'd be excited to pick a guy like beckham and not have to worry about the loss of sanders at all and pick a corner later. if you want to trade we could move down to the 20s and take hageman. steelers love him and he'd be a fit for our defense so long as he has the motivation.


Kevin Colbert came out publicly and just announced that it would be in the Steelers benefit to move back in the draft. Who knows if he just trying to throw some teams off, but I think it would make sense. There is plenty of talent in this draft, and Colbert said it was the most talented and deep draft he has seen since he became a NFL GM. Tomlin himself in the past has said he can find a solid CB in almost any round and that taking one first is really reaching. What he basically was saying that you only take the best, or the cream of the crop when taking a CB in the 1st round. It makes sense and the last time the Steelers drafted a CB in the 1st round and that player actually did something was Rod Woodson. Every other has been a busts.

The Steelers build via the draft. Why not trade back and acquire more picks. I think they realized last season they likely could have traded back and still landed Jarvis Jones. This year I think they realize that exact issue and may look to move down. You can use those picks to trade back up in the draft as well. Possibly 3rd, 4th or 5th rounds. One of the teams I can see them trading with would be The Forty Niners. The Niners could really use a spot at 15th over all because they are not in any position right now to think about a player that high on the board.

Outside of WR I think the most glaring need for the Steelers would be a 3-4 NT who can start right away, or an inside linebacker. If they stay at 15th overall they can certainly grab either position. I like CJ Mosley from Alabama and I also like NT Louis Nix who will certainly be there for the Steelers to take at 15th if they so choose. Either player I think can start right away for this defense. The issue last season was teams being able to control the ground game vs the Steelers. There were 18 touchdowns scored against this defense last year. That is not what this team is used to allowing. Timmons and Mosley inside would be ideal, or Nix clogging the middle.

I feel like if The Steelers can trade back and pick up some mid day picks as well as a 3rd round pick then they could easily set themselves up for a successful draft. If all is true and the depth in this draft is real, then this is exactly what they will want to do. Trading back with a team like The Niners who had 12 picks last year and another dozen this year makes tons of sense right now. I imagine they will want to likely make a splash, or two because last year they certainly did. The verdict is still out on Shamarko Thomas, but he is backing up Troy. Landry Jones is a bum. Here are some players I hope the Steelers can draft this week trade or no trade.

*Offense*


*Eric Ebron, Tight End, North Carolina.*Yes, they have Heath Miller and that is just fine. Miller is no spring chicken and he had some nasty knee surgery season prior to last. Heath's best days are behind him. It's not very often that you can draft a player like this. Ebron is a strong, aggressive, and talented player who can provide a mismatch, two in the middle of the field. Tight Ends that are more athletic than usual are a hot commodity in the NFL now. It's time to get with the program.

*Austin Seferian-Jenkins, Tight End, Washington.*He apparently ran a low 4.6, 40yd dash at his Pro Day. I like what I see from him on film. You don't have the athleticism that Ebron has, but he isn't some stiff giant either. Austin has plenty of speed and I think his acceleration is strength when running routes. Never mind the fact that he is a massive target who can go up and get the ball better than most coming out of this draft whom are not a WR. He is very well rounded and has the size to block on the edge.

*Jerick McKinnon, RB, Georgia Southern.*This team doesn't need another RB, but it needs some depth. I like what they have now, but some room should be made for this young man. Jerick played at a small school, but his talent and overall ability are unquestioned. He is a special teams gift from the Football Gods at least. His ability as an every down RB is certainly not at it's highest. He played various positions at Georgia Southern, but was not a main stay at RB his whole time there. We need help on kick returns, and punt returns. If he turns out to be something similar to Hester I will be happy.

*Donte Moncrief, WR, Ole Miss.*He fits in perfect with the offense. He can run the WR screen very well. Just look at the tape. It's one of the more popular pass plays the Steelers like to run. He played very well against SEC talent. Look at some of the CB's drafted the last two seasons. These are players he has beaten for 20 career touchdowns. The Steelers are quite fond of Ole Miss WR's. Wallace did very well for the Steelers while he was here. This guy has more upside than Wallace. He may not be high on other team's draft boards, but he has to be high on theirs. By the way he is 21 years of age.

*Martavis Bryant, WR, Clemson.*I feel like he is better than Hopkins who was drafted last year by the Texans. Obviously he is no Sammy Watkins, but Bryant isn't getting much attention due to Watkins being so great. I wouldn't count out the other receiver, Martavis Bryant. He has great size and speed. I just question his smarts of the game. Will he be able to remember signals, audibles, coverages etc? He has everything physically and I like his ability to go up for the ball. He will fight for it, and I would like to see him as a Steeler come draft day.

*David Yankey, OG, Stanford.*His draft stock has been falling due to other guards, or tackles projected as guards having a higher ceiling than him. Most would want him to be a bit faster. His 40 speed was avg, and his cone speed was not very impressive. However, his football IQ is high and he understands the game. He would be a perfect back up for now and should settle well with former Collegiate teammate DeCastro there with him. He projects as a NFL guard and will do well there. Hope he falls into their laps.

*Bill Turner, OT, North Dakota State.*The Steelers usually like guys who can play anywhere on the o-line, but I think they can make an exception to the rule. Turner could definitely play outside at right tackle in the NFL. Some say he can play left tackle. I say give him a couple of years first and then go from there. He came from a team with success and I like players especially offensive linemen who play on successful teams. It creates a better sense team on the offensive line. That's the type of mentality you want to bring into your organization, champions be it small school or Div 1. 

*Tajh Boyd, QB, Clemson.*He is rated low on many boards, but I have seen him as high up as middle second round. In any sense of the matter I wouldn't mind seeing this young man in a Steelers uniform. No, they don't need him to start right now and that is the best part. They could likely find him late, or early on day 3. Either the receivers he had made him, or he made them look great. Hopkins didn't translate into an AJ Green right away. If Watkins doesn't blow the roof off, it's going to be hard for me to suggest Boyd wasn't a factor in their road to the NFL. Boyd is as close as you will get to a Russel Wilson type in this draft. I just question his knowledge of defenses.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't get the Taj hate over the last couple months. He looked great every time I've seen him over the last 2 years. Big athletic guy with a strong arm, what's not to like?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

This is just the greatest thing ever. :lmao

http://deadspin.com/california-teens-hold-nfl-style-prom-draft-to-pick-da-1572692725


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

gonna be a great draft

i say houston takes manziel first overall

sure, hes not the best overall player, sure, he has character issues

but houston is from texas

and manziel played at texas am

texas connection

kevin sumlin coached the houston cougars and currently coaches texas am

if houston was not picking first, another player would definitly go number 1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Houston isn't exactly hurting in the ticket sales department, and they've proven themselves in the past to be a) smarter than that and b) not just going to take the overhyped QB from Texas (see: Vince Young).

If they take a QB, allegedly they'd be leaning Bortles (though he's not even the top QB on my board), but I think they go Clowney, Mack or trade the pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I don't get why people keep saying the Texans should take Manziel because he's the popular local guy. They'll sell out pretty much all their games regardless.

It should speak volumes that they passed on Vince Young who was much more of a hometown hero than Manziel was due to the fact that he not only won a national title at Texas but he was also born and raised in Houston. They're not gonna pick the hometown guy just because.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't think Manziel is gonna be the pick, but it wouldn't shock me. This kinda reminds me of when Cam went first overall (no one was sure who was gonna be the pick and Cam is comparable to Manziel in the sense that they're both exciting, huge college stars that a lot of people questioned as far as their skills transitioning to the NFL).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Most of these analysts have my Brownies taking Manziel. Since it seems almost like a certainty at this point, mine as well get on the bandwagon. I just hope he doesn't do all that dancing and prancing shit when he gets into the hard-hitting AFC North.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Recently I've seen most mock drafts and analysts have Watkins going to the Browns at #4, before taking a QB at #26. I think Manziel would fit in well at Cleveland if he does end up there, though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Recently I've seen most mock drafts and analysts have Watkins going to the Browns at #4, before taking a QB at #26. I think Manziel would fit in well at Cleveland if he does end up there, though.


:mark: Watkins would be a WAY better choice than Manziel. Putting him with an all-star like Gordon plus an already proven QB like Hoyer makes my balls hot. Then we could take Bridgewater at #26.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah that's how most seem to have it playing out. Seems like a smart move. I think the Jags will take Manziel anyway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> I don't think Manziel is gonna be the pick, but it wouldn't shock me. This kinda reminds me of when Cam went first overall (no one was sure who was gonna be the pick and Cam is comparable to Manziel in the sense that they're both exciting, huge college stars that a lot of people questioned as far as their skills transitioning to the NFL).


Except Cam Newton was 6'5", 248 lbs. with a 4.59 40 and pretty much willed his team to a national championship at Auburn.

And Johnny Manziel is 6'0", 207 lbs. with a 4.68 40 and terrible mechanics covered for somewhat by the fact that he put up big numbers in an offensive scheme known for allowing QBs to do precisely that.

I'm not the biggest Cam Newton guy. I still think he's fairly overrated. But the difference between him and Manziel as prospects is pretty huge.



The Absolute said:


> Most of these analysts have my Brownies taking Manziel. Since it seems almost like a certainty at this point, mine as well get on the bandwagon. I just hope he doesn't do all that dancing and prancing shit when he gets into the hard-hitting AFC North.


http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...ill-not-draft-johnny-manziel-with-fourth-pick



> If you've already pre-ordered your Johnny Manziel Browns jersey, hopefully you read the return policy carefully because Johnny Football might not be going to Cleveland. According to FoxSports.com's Jay Glazer, the Browns absolutely aren't going to take Manziel with the fourth overall pick in the NFL Draft.
> 
> Not only did Glazer say the Browns wouldn't take Manziel, but he called out others who said that the team might take Johnny Football.
> 
> "ESPN has reported all night that the Cleveland Browns are taking Johnny Manziel, and I am here to tell you they are not," Glazer told Fox Sports Radio. "NFL Network, I know they had come out and said well Jimmy Haslam has told everybody in the room that he wants it to happen, that is not happening. In fact, it's the other way. Jimmy Haslam has walked into the Brown's draft room and said, 'Hey guys, this is not what I do for a living, it's what you do for a living. Whatever you do, I trust.' There has not been some edict like that. I have no idea where that came from, but that's not happening."





Spoiler: rest of the article



The only thing we know for sure about Manziel is that he's in New York and we know that because on Tuesday, he tweeted for the first time since Jan. 10.

As for other cities Manziel won't end up in: Glazer said there's no chance that the Raiders would take Johnny Football with the fifth overall pick. If the Raiders do go with a quarterback at No. 5, there's a good chance it will be Fresno State's Derek Carr.

CBS Sport NFL Insider Jason La Canfora says that Raiders owner Mark Davis is smitten with Carr. However, there is concern that taking Carr at five could be a bit high. Let's be honest though, the Raiders making a reach with their first round pick is an annual draft rite we all expect at this point.





The Absolute said:


> :mark: Watkins would be a WAY better choice than Manziel. Putting him with an all-star like Gordon plus *an already proven QB like Hoyer* makes my balls hot. Then we could take Bridgewater at #26.


:kobe


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Cam and Johnny do have the same hand size though. ESPN spent like an hour on that topic yesterday. :side:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> *Except Cam Newton was 6'5", 248 lbs. with a 4.59 40 and pretty much willed his team to a national championship at Auburn.
> 
> And Johnny Manziel is 6'0", 207 lbs. with a 4.68 40 and terrible mechanics covered for somewhat by the fact that he put up big numbers in an offensive scheme known for allowing QBs to do precisely that.
> *I'm not the biggest Cam Newton guy. I still think he's fairly overrated. But the difference between him and Manziel as prospects is pretty huge.
> ...


which is why I was comparing the situation as far as the hype leading up to the draft, not them as players.....


:kobe


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> :kobe


You mean to tell me that, before the injury, you don't think Hoyer did solid work for us? Especially compared to Weeden and Campbell? :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> which is why I was comparing the situation as far as the hype leading up to the draft, not them as players.....
> 
> :kobe


"Cam is comparable to Manziel in the sense that they're both exciting, huge college stars that a lot of people questioned as far as their skills transitioning to the NFL."

I would consider that comparing the two as players since you're making a blanket statement about each of them as prospects, while excluding all the additional things that made Newton a much better safer bet.



The Absolute said:


> You mean to tell me that, before the injury, you don't think Hoyer did solid work for us? Especially compared to Weeden and Campbell? :no:


Hoyer played two games last year. In the first one, he started out strong before completely melting down in the second half. In the second game, he played well throughout. He then proceeded to get injured after 4 passes in his third game.

Considering he's attempted less than 200 passes in his five-year career, I would say he is far from a "proven QB" as you said.

In fact, I would argue that Jason Campbell is a much safer bet since he has proven over a much larger sample size that he is at least a passable NFL QB. But yeah, fuck Weeden. :lol

And I would laugh pretty hard if the Browns wasted the #4 pick on Manziel. I think Bridgewater will be better anyway, but if the Browns luck into him on the second go-around (a la Brady Quinn), they'll need to do a damn good job of protecting him.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

"IN THE SENSE"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> "IN THE SENSE"


I think you seem to be operating under the idea that I was saying that you think Manziel is similar to Newton.

I wasn't. I'm mocking the people who are trying to push him to the top of the board.

I just used your comment as a jumping off point to mention that at least in Cam's case, there was some justification for him going that high. I wouldn't touch Manziel until the third or fourth round at the earliest.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

fair enough




On another topic I'm really hoping one of Haha, Pryor or Barr falls to the Eagles. They only have 6 picks in the draft, so I don't think they would be able to trade up for any of them. If none of them are there, I'm hoping they grab Nix because I don't know how I feel about Bennie Logan as a 3-4 NT after seeing him get mauled in the playoff game against the Saints


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Sammy Watkins or Mike Evans please


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Haha Clinton-Dix (best name ever btw) on where he wants to go 



> CSNPhilly.com reported that Clinton-Dix sent a text message to Eagles director of player personnel Ed Marynowitz, a former Alabama football recruiter, to push for the team to draft him.
> 
> "He sent me an article and I was on the front of it, about going to Philly and what not," Clinton-Dix told CSNPhilly.com at an NFL Play60 event in Manhattan Wednesday involving the prospects invited to Radio City Music Hall. "I told him to tell them to come get me, please. Whatever it takes."
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol Eagles will still Eagle why get excited?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

How likely/10 is it that Manziel will be drafted before Bortles?

Only asking because I've seen odds of 4/9 that Manziel will go before him and I'd like to earn some wedge :vince$


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Lol Eagles will still Eagle why get excited?


You poor jaded Cowboys fan. I can't imagine what it's like to live in a world of expected failure like you guys do.

My heart goes out to you people.



Kasabian said:


> How likely/10 is it that Manziel will be drafted before Bortles?
> 
> Only asking because I've seen odds of 4/9 that Manziel will go before him and I'd like to earn some wedge :vince$


It's pretty close to 50/50 but the most persistent rumors I've seen are Manziel going 4th to the Browns and Bortles at 8 to the Vikings.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> It's pretty close to 50/50 but the most persistent rumors I've seen are Manziel going 4th to the Browns and Bortles at 8 to the Vikings.


According to the always reliable "unnamed Assitant Coach", Vikes aren't taking Bortles. They need ILB or CB in the first round (trade back from 8 to mid teens would be ideal) and QB at 40 (Mettenberger first choice, Teddy, Carr or Garrapolo if Zach M. is gone).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It's impossible to know for sure, but I'd take that bet if I was a gambling man. I think more teams are enamored with Manziel than they are with Bortles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

yeah but all it takes is one team to fuck all that up by reaching on Bortles. Not worth the risk in a draft class like this tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> You poor jaded Cowboys fan. I can't imagine what it's like to live in a world of expected failure like you guys do.
> 
> My heart goes out to you people.


Don't lie to yourself. The Philadelphia Eagles always fail without fail all the time. I'm picking them to win the Super Bowl this year too :lol:lol:lol DOOMED


EDIT: Or maybe you're legitimately new to this Eagles thing. 



Spoiler: eagles



They lose.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Didn't the Eagles have like this...... Unstoppable dream team!? I wonder what happened to that. Maybe they are stuck in a nightmare.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"The Okay White Hype" - Jonathan Football


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm so nervous the Bucs are gonna take Manziel.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like Glennon, plus they got Mccown, I don't get why so many are speculating they're gonna go QB. I would go O-line or Evans if I was them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Steelers need a corner like no-one's business. I'm hoping for Justin Gilbert but I'll live with Darqueze Dennard or Bradley Roby.

I'm also super excited for the draft picks hand selected entrance music. I feel like it's either going to be awesome or a total dud.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;33973666 said:


> Didn't the Eagles have like this...... Unstoppable dream team!? I wonder what happened to that. Maybe they are stuck in a nightmare.


The Eagles always seem to have a DREAM TEAM on paper. Watching it all fall apart every year is just :banderas

Let's unban Chip Kelly during the NFL season just so I can drink his tears and taste the SAD


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hoping HaHa or Ebron falls to the Ravens.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

In all honesty where does everyone think manziel will end up? I honestly think he may go to the browns or jags.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I agree, UNBAN CHIP.



we need to introduce him to mike. im sure they'll get along great.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

another eagles fan? :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Watkins/Evans or GTFO in my opinion.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm also super excited for the draft picks hand selected entrance music. I feel like it's either going to be awesome or a total dud.


Is this actually a thing this year? :lol

Evans to the Bucs makes the most sense - they traded Mike Williams away and McCown thrived with two big receivers last year in Chicago. I think Watkins will definitely be gone by #7. Evans might be too if Oakland like him. No idea where Manziel goes, though it doesn't really matter, it'll be fun to watch whoever it is. Over the last few days I've seen talk of him going to Dallas heat up. Seems ridiculous, but imagine the media orgasm if Johnny Football became a Cowboy.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Hoping HaHa or Ebron falls to the Ravens.


Hell yeah, I'd take either of those guys with a smile. I could also see us taking Anthony Barr if he ends up dropping like it's been rumored, I think dude is the next Von Miller type. Extreme example of a blue chip prospect but I think his talent is just too good to pass up if he's still there at 17.

Of course my dream pick is OBJ but it won't happen, too much value at wr in the mid rounds


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

DRAFT :mark: can't wait to take another backup TE and more WRs (neither are a need at all).

UNBAN CHIP

LOL @ any team that takes a QB in the 1st round of this draft. inb4 Dallas trades up for Manziel.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is this actually a thing this year? :lol


Yup.

http://deadspin.com/nfl-draftees-picked-their-own-walk-up-songs-this-year-1573171070



> At this year's NFL draft, the songs that play when the draftees walk out on stage will be chosen by the players themselves. It's going to be great, or terrible, or just the same Jay-Z song 30 times in a row.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lmao they're really going to have walk up music. FREE BIRD


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is this actually a thing this year? :lol
> 
> Evans to the Bucs makes the most sense - they traded Mike Williams away and McCown thrived with two big receivers last year in Chicago. I think Watkins will definitely be gone by #7. Evans might be too if Oakland like him. No idea where Manziel goes, though it doesn't really matter, it'll be fun to watch whoever it is. Over the last few days I've seen talk of him going to Dallas heat up. Seems ridiculous, but imagine the media orgasm if Johnny Football became a Cowboy.


I'm not expecting Watkins to be there at 7 either but if he is there they better take him.

I'm more then complacent with Mike Evans if that's who they are aiming for (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Manziel should just get Drake to do his walk out music live since he'll probably be there anyway :drake1


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

What do you think of Manziel reportedly being #1 on the Cowboys board Mr.Mister? Romo is 34 so I don't think it's as far of a stretch as some people seem to think. Maybe a similar situation to when the Packers picked Aaron Rodgers in the 1st while Favre was still there on the back end of his career.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Oh I think Dallas will seriously try to move up to draft him. My inb4's are almost always a joke, but this one was serious. IF he falls to Dallas, he'll be drafted for sure.


JERREH sees huge $$$ in Manziel and I don't disagree. He'd be huge in Dallas if he was even semi-successful. 


edit: And I mean just for money making purposes. I don't think Manziel will be good.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Been hearing rumors of a MN-DAL swap (Boys up to 8). If JM is there they'll take the midget, but if he is gone DAL wants Donald. I think MN will dictate a lot of the mid first round action.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I feel like a lot of teams aren't down with the media circus that will follow Johnny once he's drafted. Jerry Jones on the other hand isn't one to shy away from extra attention and media focus, I don't think he has a problem with the Manziel pro day type of crowd becoming a regular occurrence at Cowboys practices. Oh man is ESPN and NFLN going to cream their pants if the Cowboys actually take him. We'll be getting a "Johnny Football Report" every 15 minutes lol.

Only team that might take him in the top 10 is the Jags imo, they need to put asses in seats and pretty much have nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If the schedule wasn't already out I'd say if Johnny gets drafted by the Cowboys, ESPN would feature them in every MNF game :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yep JERREH loves Dallas being a drama circus. Manziel epitomizes this.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hope we draft offence. Doubt we'll trade up for Beckham as reported and not sure there's enough between him and Cooks (who may be available) to justify it. I wouldn't be against Ebron either as we're in bad need of a good option at TE and have been for a while. 

I don't really want us to go CB in the 1st even though it is our most glaring need. I'd be happy with Dennard or Gilbert, who will never get down that far. 

I'd LOL if we ended up with Manziel.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Yup.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/nfl-draftees-picked-their-own-walk-up-songs-this-year-1573171070


OMG. How awesome would it be being drafted and walking on stage with this playing:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

How many times are we going to hear "The Man" by Aloe Blacc tonight?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Some of my people spotted in NYC today.



:ti It's funny because it's sad and it's sad because it's true.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Almost here! One more hour!!!

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ITS GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS!!!!!!​


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> Some of my people spotted in NYC today.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti It's funny because it's sad and it's sad because it's true.


That picture is awesome!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bridgewater and his mom have the same haircut lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

See it? (not the picture but what's in the picture)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> See it? (not the picture but what's in the picture)


Ha Ha about to get silly.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> Bridgewater and his mom have the same haircut lol.


Odell Beckham and Manziel's moms though, quality stuff.



fpalm I forgot that I was gonna have to listen to Michael Irvin(Mayock, Deion and Eisen make it in a no brainer though) talk loudly and incoherently for several hours. I truly dislike him on an irrational level.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> See it? (not the picture but what's in the picture)


Oh Ha Ha. :lmao Someone's getting high tonight. It's rolltide to a whole new meaning 

Anyways here's to hoping he falls to the bears :mark: one can hope.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Who is picking after Oakland?!?!?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fucking shit. Their offense could have been Rodgers, Megatron and Fitz? (Head explodes)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> Who is picking after Oakland?!?!?!


The dirty birds ( Falcons ).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> Holy fucking shit. Their offense could have been Rodgers, Megatron and Fitz? (Head explodes)


Eh, but you can't really look at it like that. Because theoretically if they picked different players then their seasons wouldn't have turned out the same so they possibly wouldn't have been in the same position to pass on those players again.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Here's the music everyone picked. 

Teddy won imo

ODELL BECKHAM JR.
" The Sky's The Limit" - Lil Wayne



BLAKE BORTLES
" Blow Up" - J. Cole



TEDDY BRIDGEWATER
" The World's Greatest" - R. Kelly



HA HA CLINTON-DIX
" Never Would Have Made It" - Marvin Sapp



JADEVEON CLOWNEY
" The Man" - Aloe Blacc



BRANDIN COOKS AND RYAN SHAZIER
" Everythang" - Young Jeezy





KONY EALY
" Money Baby" - K Camp



ERIC EBRON
" They Don't Love You No More" - DJ Khaled



MIKE EVANS
" Trophies" - Young Money feat. Drake



KYLER FULLER AND RA'SHEDE HAGEMAN
" We Made It" - Drake feat. Soulja Boy



JIMMY GAROPPOLO
" Good Life" - Kanye West feat. T-Pain



JUSTIN GILBERT
" We Dem Boyz" - Wiz Khalifa



CYRUS KOUANDJIO
" Radioactive" - Imagine Dragons



CODY LATIMER
" Everyday" - Ace Hood



MARQISE LEE
" Handsome & Wealthy" - Migos



TAYLOR LEWAN
" Rock City" - Kings Of Leon



KHALIL MACK & GREG ROBINSON
" Happy" - Pharrell Williams



JOHNNY MANZIEL
" Draft Day" - Drake




JAKE MATTHEWS
" Going The Distance" - Bill Conti



JORDAN MATTHEWS
" Through The Wire" - Kanye West



MORGAN MOSES
" Sideline Story" - J. Cole



C.J. MOSLEY
" My Favorite Song" - Wiz Khalifa



CALVIN PRYOR
" Dreams & Nightmares" - Meek Mill



BRADLEY ROBY
" Believe Me" - Drake feat. Lil Wayne



JASON VERRETT
" Icy" - Gucci Mane



SAMMY WATKINS
" Look What You've Done" - Drake


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> Holy fucking shit. Their offense could have been Rodgers, Megatron and Fitz? (Head explodes)


But then you remember its the Oakland Raiders and it makes perfect sense as to why that didn't happen..

But honestly it must make the Raiders front office people puke, maybe its time to look for a new career?

At the time McClain, Russell, Huff and Gallery all looked like no brainer picks(for team needs). Sadly not one of them ever worked out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:ti During the national anthem, ESPN did a cutaway shot to some asshole in the stands who was pointing to his Seahawks jersey. I can't deal with some of these fans.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> JOHNNY MANZIEL
> " Draft Day" - Drake


The first line of the song has his name in it.

Fuck him. I hope he somehow falls out of the first round. I would enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> The first line of the song has his name in it.
> 
> Fuck him. I hope he somehow falls out of the first round. I would enjoy every second of it.


What did you expect? 

If Drake put your name in a song you'd probably do the same thing. 

Johnny Football has much better reasons to hate him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

In other news, I love the idea of the Texans trading for Ryan Mallett. He's a stud.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Let's go!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It's go time, baby!! :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You have to be pretty damn dedicated to paint your body for a draft!

Now we will another 10 minutes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yeah. I'm a Colts' fan. We already got our draft pick!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Just give the jersey to Clowney and lets get on to pick #2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Russo swerve please.

"The Texans have traded their 1st round pick to Dallas in exchange for Ed Werder's constant coverage. The Cowboys select Johnny Fooseball."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Chris Berman is just the best lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> The Cowboys select Johnny Fooseball."


But... The Cowboys already have the ultimate QB Romo.


































Lol I'm sorry. Couldn't hold that laugh in.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Clowney. I saw this coming. Way to go, Houston.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Congrats Clowney!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

JJ Watt & Clowney.

:homer


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Connor Barwin>> Clowney











:lelbron


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Watt and Clowney for tag team champs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The next 2 are obvious too.

Rams: Greg Robinson
Jaguars: Khalil Mack

Then it's the fudge brownies.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jason the blob Whitlock said today that not only would he not take Clowney with the first pick, he wouldn't even take Clowney in the first round. That's Skip Bayless level of stupid.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Watt & Clowney twice a year...have fun Luck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Greg Robinson!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LMFAO.

Radio City Music Hall giving Goodell the "WHAT" chants.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Did they just do the "What?" Chant on that 2nd pick?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

War Damn Eagle! My Auburn guy Robinson going 2nd in the draft!

Auburn might have a 2nd guy go in the first round. I believe Dee Ford is projected to go late in the first.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So where do the Jags go? Mack? Manziel? or Watkins? 

take Johnny football!!


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lane Johnson>>>Robinson












:SeriousFace


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I can see the Jags taking Mack.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

THE JAGS GOT BLAKE!! FUCK NO!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hmmm. That's a swerve.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Blake Bortles takes off his mask, and it's Blaine Gabbert.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The pick makes sense, since they got Henne for 2 more years.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If we pick Manziel... I swear to Christ. fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol. The Browns are soooo going to pick Johnny Flatball.

Welcome to the AFC North buddy!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

We traded our pick? Wow. That's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> If we pick Manziel... I swear to Christ. fpalm


browns trade pick to bills..

watkins?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bills are taking Watkins now!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Woah woah woah. Another swerve!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bills trade their 4th pick and their crappy stadium for ice cream and nachos.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Sammy Watkins to the Bills!

I'm so sorry, Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NO!!! THEY GOT WATKINS!! FUCK!!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You knew that was happening.

Mike Evans to Tampa now I hope.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

great pick for the Bills!!! I don't understand why Browns didn't take Watkins.. But they got a decent package of picks


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Russo booking the draft this year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



SP103 said:


> Bills trade their 4th pick and their crappy stadium for ice cream and nachos.


:lel


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Do the Raiders take Johnny? He would look nice in Black and Silver


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Tater said:


> Russo booking the draft this year.


:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bills with a BOLD move. Love this for Buffalo. It's good for Cleveland too. They get the Bills 1st rounder next year. Only drop to 9. 

Watkins though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Gruden has gone completely mad. Like Gary Busey crazy. 

http://deadspin.com/5817522/heres-jon-gruden-saying-weird-shit-to-terrelle-pryor


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Raiders to take Manziel.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Raiders have so many holes. They could take anyone.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Just trade Oakland to London. 

They are teetering on JAX levels of crappy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mack attack. Good pick. Definitely thought they'd go for Manziel.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So going with the trend, does this mean the falcons are about to pick a pro bowl player? :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like the pick for the Raiders.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Killing the QB > getting a QB that isn't a sure thing. Good job Oakland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



SP103 said:


> Just trade Oakland to London.
> 
> They are teetering on JAX levels of crappy.


:lel


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Defense wins championships (Y)


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Taylor Lewan or Matthews to the Falcons for sure here


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I might laugh if Manziel doesn't get drafted in the remaining top 10.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

CJ Spiller looks and sounds like MVP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> Taylor Lewan or Matthews to the Falcons for sure here


ATL is freaking out that all the OL are still there.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The potential of that Buffalo offense :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuck I wish Dallas had sucked more than they did. Could have an ELITE tackle here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Good pick, Hotlanta.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jake Matthews will be a great player in the NFL.. I like him over Robinson.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

With this many swerves so far, it's anybody's guess who the Bucs are gonna pick.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn...what a family...


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol the Matthews family really is ridiculous. People should start just drafting them as soon as they get to the womb


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bucs need a WR.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> I might laugh if Manziel doesn't get drafted in the remaining top 10.


He has no business being a Top 10 pick.

It looks like NFL teams might actually be smarter than they look...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mike Evans and Vincent Jackson? :mark: that would be scary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

VJax and Evans oh man


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Aww man all of Johnny boys are leaving him in the back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn, poor Mike Evans taking the news hard...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mike Evans & Vincent Jackson! :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Nice call, Bucs. They definitely ignored all their fans who wanted Manziel. Evans is gonna be a beast for them.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns just traded up to 8

Manziel time :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

V-Jax and Evans.

If they ever get a QB... bama4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:ti Did we seriously just take Minnesota's spot? The fuck is up with all these goddamn swerves?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

what are the browns doing


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Why trade up?

If the Browns had just been patient, the Vikings would have probably forgotten to make their pick again. :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

GILBERT!!! HOORAY!!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

wow.. tonight's been nuts.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Swerve :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gilbert and Haden. Daaaaaamn.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Just went and got the Manziel money fingers gif ready for nothing


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Gilbert needs to learn how to tackle.. But he should be a good fit with Haden.. Thankfully they already have Haden there.. Otherwise this was crazy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Ray Farmer is one more stupid move away from the unemployment line.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

November 2nd: Browns vs. Bucs.

Vincent Jackson and Mike Evans vs. Joe Haden and Justin Gilbert. I might actually have to watch that. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol I love how Lewis are not acknowledging the Bengals. Even though the Steelers & Ravens sucked ass last year. But hey.

LolESPN.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

₵ash®;33984482 said:


>


:haha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Arcade said:


> :haha


:$... But they're the Browns though. Masters of swerves lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;33985458 said:


> Lol I love how Lewis are not acknowledging the Bengals. Even though the Steelers & Ravens sucked ass last year. But hey.
> 
> LolESPN.


He mentioned the Bengals... Or at least Boomer did. I know I heard the Bengals come up


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:ti These swerves are killing me. At this point, I bet the Cowgirls will pick Manziel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuck, Manziel is dropping to Dallas. If there is still an elite tackle there I will rage.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Barr. Love it.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

 Welp, there goes one of my hopefuls to fall to the Eagles

Hopefully Ha Ha's pic with the weed forces him to drop


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Devil and God said:


> He mentioned the Bengals... Or at least Boomer did. I know I heard the Bengals come up


Boomer did. Lewis didn't. Predictable though.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Barry :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Ebron to the Lions. I just can't even.... I can't. So many fucking swerves.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Nice pick for the Lions.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn Barry is short and not a very good pitch man :lmao

Johnny is about to fall hard.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Fuck, Manziel is dropping to Dallas. If there is still an elite tackle there I will rage.


Lol. Let me try this again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Calvin Johnson & Golden Tate & Reggie Bush & Eric Ebron.

Merry Christmas, Matthew Stafford.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So much for Johnny Football being a top 10 pick.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shocked Vikings didn't go with manziel. Great pick for the lions..... good luck guarding Ebron, Tate. And of course Megatron.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Could St. Louis take him at 13?

If Manziel doesn't get picked, he could fill in for a Christmas elf at the local mall.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lmao Everybody but Manziel is going!! Congrats to Lewan!


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

pls don't take Donald here nyg, I have no interest in a john randle clone lining up against the Eagles twice a year


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lewan is a monster. Titans got a steal here.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It looks like Ha Ha Clinton Dix will be out there for my Bears :mark: but they will probably pass on him


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I feel like everybody active on this thread will get drafted before Manziel. Seriously.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If Dallas passes on Manziel.....
:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Devil and God said:


> It looks like Ha Ha Clinton Dix will be out there for my Bears :mark: but they will probably pass on him


Wouldn't mind that pick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

How the Giants have fallen..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jerry would be a fool to draft Manziel after signing Romo to that $100 million deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Jerry would be a fool to draft Manziel after signing Romo to that $100 million deal.


The deal is such that they can cut Romo I'm pretty sure.

pls martin and/or donald fall to 16 pls


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yup. Tony Romo better learn to like the bench.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Poor Manziel. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Manziel to the Cowboys. Cowboys cut Romo, and Romo goes to the Texans. :russo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lmao NYG your QB is garbage, a WR can't help you now!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Giants told ODB "Baby, I got your money."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Aaron Donald. Yup. This officially confirms it. Manziel's going straight to Dallas.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hate you Rams. (lol biggest no brainer pick so far btw)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bears are next. :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

No Donald for cowboys :mark:

that much closer to drafting a backup qb :mark:

Someone pls take martin in the next 2 picks


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Great pick by the Rams! That defensive line is looking really scary in St Louis


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

also, stay away from Haha Chiraq


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> lmao NYG your QB is garbage, a WR can't help you now!


Lol hey. Eli is elite. You can't spell elite without Eli .


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Manziel, Bridgewater, and Carr are still available.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

As long as the Bears don't spite my Pack by pulling a swerve to early pick up Mosley, I will be ok. They already got Houston and we already have the joy of new middle of the field weapons (in my eyes the biggest Pack weakness) from the Lions to contend with outside of the athletic juggernaut known as Calvin Johnson.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

PLEEEAAASSSEEE take Martin here 7burgh


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuller not bad :mark: I would have liked Ha Ha.. But we need some CB's.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuller should kickstart Chi-Town's defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn. I wanted him to drop down to the Bengals... Fuck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuller works for me, we need help in the secondary and Tillman isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Johnny Football to the lolCowboys would be must see TV. Book it, Jerry! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If Manziel doesn't get picked by the Cowgirls...


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Shazier is an athletic freak, surprised he went this high but I like him


shoulda took martin to secure manziel to dallas though :side:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

villanueva


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol come on Cowgirls.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Ohhhhhh fuckkkkkkkk


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't think cowboys are gonna take manziel you heard it here first.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ESPN already pre-came "a little"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:ti No Manziel? Aw shit. The amount of swerves in this draft, man...


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

TOLD YOUUUUUU


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Cowboys go O-Line. Smart move to protect their QUARTERBACK. :romo


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Fucking lolCowboys never get anything right! :cuss:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn it. I missed again. Fuck you Cowboys lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

₵ash®;33985834 said:


> Lol. Let me try this again.


:haha :ti


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

See you tomorrow Johnny.. Maybe the Texans will take him with the 1st pick in the second round :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Really wanted to see Johnny Football in Dallas


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

RAVENS HAHA PLZ!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I think these team GMs had a talk with Vince Russo before tonight's festivities started.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Leon White must be acting as the Cowboy's draft day adviser because that was one hell of a no sell.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lol I love that we're all upset that the cowboys didn't fuck this up so we could lol @ them

cowboys hate :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Zack Martin is a damn good tackle, he should do well in Dallas. Don't have a clue where Manziel goes now. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

At this point, it's very possible that this guy doesn't even make it out of the first round.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Houston picking Manziel tomorrow with the first pick...

Or Cleveland trades again for him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lel if Manziel gets drafted in the second round.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Third times a charm!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

On a side note, we need to pick Bridgewater, Carr or Boyd at #26. We NEED to address the QB situation with our last first round pick.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

what about Browns at 26?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damnit, Baltimore.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;33987602 said:


> Third times a charm!



Get all the way the fuck outta here




Haha or Pryor are coming to Philly


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mosley. Good call. He'll be a pretty good asset to their defense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mosley was my primary hope for GB so unfortunate to see him go off the board. Here is to hoping Haha falls to GB.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I prefer Ha Ha but CJ not bad.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jets picking Manziel for the biggest swerve of the first round???


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So then who takes Manziel?

Jets? Wouldn't think so.
Dolphins? Got Tannehill.
Cardinals? Maybe.
Packers and Eagles, not a chance.
Chiefs? Would they take Manziel over Smith?
Bengals and Chargers, no.
Maybe the Browns at 26.
Pats, Niners, Panthers, Saints and Seahawks all have QBs.

If he goes first round, it looks like Chiefs, Cardinals or Browns.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*











Soon...right?...RIGHT?

:bron3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TheJack said:


> Soon...right?...RIGHT?
> 
> :bron3


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Browns got another first round pick? They got Manziel then.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

FFFuuuuuccckkkkkk.


please make it to 22 Ha Ha

please

:jose


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol the guy praying during the Jets pick.

Bro you need to say a lot of prayers to improve the Jets. Like more rule changes only called once in the season to give you a win against NE.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Everybody said if the Jets were going to draft anyone, that their fans would boo.

Obviously, Jets fans know something that the people out here don't.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NFL just tweeted "#SadManziel ???"

:ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



SP103 said:


> Lol the guy praying during the Jets pick.
> 
> Bro you need to say a lot of prayers to improve the Jets. Like more rule changes only called once in the season to give you a win against NE.


:lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TheJack said:


> NFL just tweeted "#SadManziel ???"
> 
> :ti


:lel Why they doing him like that lolol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

There's a guy named HA HA Clinton-Dix? Jesus christ in all hell that's so funny there is no emoticon or .gif or anything to express the hilarious of that..


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

GB gonna take Haha and the Eagles are gonna take a cb or wr :jose

woe is me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

No reaction to Miami's pick. Just like their home games. 

I thought they would draft WrestleMania 34.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Either cleveland or texans will take manziel bank on it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Dolphins drafted a Tony Atlas lookalike.

Wish the Colts had a fucking 1st... So many good players left.

And I hope Broncos move up to take another defender.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Don't take Haha GB, don't you fucking do it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lol seriously. Was the mother laughing while naming Clinton-Dix!? 

HahaClintonDix


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

his real name is Hasean, Haha is a short form or nickname or some shit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Wonder if he has a brother named Hee Hee? :hmm:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm surprise that Niners didn't trade up with the amount of picks they have. I guess they like what they are seeing right now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Packers or Eagles, plz dont take Lee. I want Lee. Plz.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Instead of thanking god, just once I'd like to see an athlete get up there and thank his coaches for teaching him the game and himself for working hard to get there. If there really is an imaginary man in the sky, I'm pretty sure he doesn't give a fuck about your football career.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Tater said:


> Instead of thanking god, just once I'd like to see an athlete get up there and thank his coaches for teaching him the game and himself for working hard to get there. If there really is an imaginary man in the sky, I'm pretty sure he doesn't give a fuck about your football career.


Amen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

There's Ha Ha, Hee Hee, and Hoo Hoo. They got a whole Cartoon Network program at their house.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bruins win!
Ok Patriots pick and off to bed.. #old


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

#BeforeManzielGetsDrafted is the number 1 worldwide trend. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So close Eagles... so close.







LOL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Ha Ha Green Bay.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuck this.

Atleast give me Louis Nix. For the love of god, don't go wr, cb, or fucking manziel here


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> Pimp B. Clinton ‏@PimpBillClinton 15s
> 
> Monica just became a HUUUUUGE Green Bay fan.


:lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You know you want Manziel Philly. Go ahead. He's right there.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jimmy Ward? Deonte Buchanon? Louis Nix? 

pls


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Skip Bayless is going to be so sad tomorrow when he finds out his boy didn't get drafted in the first round.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Thank you Browns

Manziel time :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns trade up? QB?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns 3rd chance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

He's ready! Throw him a bone.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd there it is!


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:









:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LMFAO.

Browns. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TheJack said:


> Houston picking Manziel tomorrow with the first pick...
> 
> Or Cleveland trades again for him.



bama3


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Johnny, if god's plan for you was to send you to Cleveland, he must hate you.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

WHO DEY!​
Let's go Bengals! Hurry up KC!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Never change, Cleveland.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

War Damn Eagle! Dee Ford! Auburn with two first round picks!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! THAT WAS OUR PICK! They just stoled from us.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Tater, thoughts on Dee Ford?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

These two tweets sum up the Cleveland Browns in their entirety:

https://twitter.com/bomani_jones/status/464597287701061632
https://twitter.com/jon_bois/status/464598537079369728


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Well, at least we covered the need for another CB. Welcome to the fam Darqueze Dennard.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Don't really care as much who the eagles take now, would prefer nix, an olb or a safety but i could live with Lee or Lattimer at this point. 

inb4 Roby though


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Tater, thoughts on Dee Ford?


Great pass rusher. Not as good against the run. Makes big plays in big spots. Cocky enough to talk shit about Clowney and say he is the better pass rusher of the two. Gonna miss him at Auburn.

Put an end to Manziel's hopes of a last second comeback against us.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










Feel bad for him lol. Hope he doesn't have a long career in Cleveland.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Marcus Smith?

:draper2 sure, why not


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Brauny said:


> Feel bad for him lol. Hope he doesn't have a long career in Cleveland.


They deserve each other. :lmao

I feel bad for Cleveland fans, though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Thank goodness the Panthers were able to get a WR.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Patriots will trade their first row pick for 7 5th round picks and 12 6th round picks until the zombie apocalyse.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Just read that Marcus Smith lead the ncaa in sacks last year. Homerism went into full effect and I love the pick now


:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> I feel bad for Cleveland fans, though.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lol the brownies, that's going to work out:lebron8


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*






It's going to be a lot more losing my friend lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

EASLEY. Pls be healthy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ROBY. :mark:

Love it. Never thought he'd still be on the board by the time the Broncos were up.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I can't believe Marqis Lee won't even go in 1st round. Another Trojan draft stock slippin


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

BRIDGEWATER. :mark:

Congrats, Vikings fans. Now, keep him healthy. :lol


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fuck! And then we trade with the Vikings? Cool, good to know I just wasted 2 hours of my life watching this, waiting for the seahawks pick :bbrown2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

After some further research, I'm enjoying Chicago's pick. Apparently he's played linebacker, safety, and cornerback in his football career so far. Good, Chicago could use all of those spots. Too bad we can't draft 11 Fuller's.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Aid180 said:


> After some further research, I'm enjoying Chicago's pick. Apparently he's played linebacker, safety, and cornerback in his football career so far. Good, Chicago could use all of those spots. Too bad we can't draft 11 Fuller's.






Does he play QB too and not get injured every year?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

We've got 6 more rounds for that problem.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Aid180 said:


> We've got 6 more rounds for that problem.





Well hopefully we actually have a good draft.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Where's the draft guru Truk83 at? Zack Martin didn't get anywhere close to 26 as I pointed out. He also said the Ravens or Steelers would pick Louis Nix and I said he'd be fortunate to go in the 1st round at all and that it was ridiculous to take him that high. Nix is still on the board. 

I hate to say I told you so.. but I told you so! *Ric Flair voice*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Does he play QB too and not get injured every year?


Fuller is the best cb in this draft class imo. Most complete player. Gilbert and Roby couldn't tackle their way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> Fuller is the best cb in this draft class imo. Most complete player. Gilbert and Roby couldn't tackle their way out of a wet paper bag


Thoughts on the cb cinci got from Michigan state? I hate cb's coming out of the big 10(12) because it's not a passing league, and being an ohio state guy, I completely agree with Roby. The film made this mich. st guy look slightly above average, but not in the caliber as the safety from wsu, or fuller, who I think were both available.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I was so relieved when I heard ZACK MARTIN and not that Aggie.

:mark:

I wanted Donald no question, but Martin will work. Let's feed De:mark now pls:mark:

Dallas might actually have a good O-line for the first time in AGES. They were improved last year and Martin bolsters them for sure.

Thank you Chicago. Thank you Pittsburgh.


LOL JUST REALIZED WASHINGTON HAD NO 1ST ROUNDER LOL WHAT AN AWFUL EXCUSE FOR A PROFESSIONAL FRANCHISE


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm jealous of what the Rams did. Got the best OL and interior DL in the draft.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Good lord I got an aneurysm going through these last ten pages.

As for Ebron, don't hate the pick. Use his versatility to let him go outside with Calvin on the other side and Tate across the middle. Hope that doesn't mean Fauria gets phased out, although I think he'll keep being used as a red zone threat with Pettigrew mainly as an extra blocker. If Ebron lives up to waht Lombardi thinks he can be (Graham 2.0) this is a great deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I'm jealous of what the Rams did. Got the best OL and interior DL in the draft.


I'm jealous of the Rams rooster in general. If Bradford can figure his shit out then that team could easily be a contender. They have so much talent on the line it's amazing.



And that Texans defense. :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Even with a spare QB, the Rams should be good. I expect them to run a lot.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

A little after 10 pm, me and some buddies decided to head to the strip club. While we were on our way there, I checked my phone for draft updates to see where Manziel would end up. As soon as we entered the club, all I saw on the TV screen was Johnny Manziel holding up a Browns jersey...


...fuck this draft, fuck Jimmy Haslam, and fuck Ray Farmer.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Axeslinger0u812 said:


> Thoughts on the cb cinci got from Michigan state? I hate cb's coming out of the big 10(12) because it's not a passing league, and being an ohio state guy, I completely agree with Roby. The film made this mich. st guy look slightly above average, but not in the caliber as the safety from wsu, or fuller, who I think were both available.


Fuller was gone, Buccanon from WSU is a good player but the Cards reached on him for sure. As for my thoughts on the Bengals taking Dennard.. It's no secret that the Bengals secondary needed an injection of youth early in this draft and Dennard is a solid pick. Definitely one of the more polished cb's coming into the draft. Good tackler, good football IQ, ready to be a plug and play #2 cb opposite Leon Hall. With that said I don't think Dennard's game will evolve all that much at the next level, kind of a "what you see is what you get" kind of player. Nothing wrong with that, he was a Thorpe award winner in college but I think Jason Verrett out of TCU who went to the Chargers with the next pick has a higher ceiling and better potential to be a consistent man cover cb which is what the Bengals are looking for.

Overall, good pick,solid enogh player who addresses position of need at the end of the day


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Happy with the Easley pick for the Pats. The ACLs are a worry but without those he probably would have comfortably been a top 20 pick, so the talent is there. Probably one of the first times in ages that they've picked someone that wasn't a surprise and was fairly regularly mocked to them.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I wanted Marquise Lee but I suppose having another pass rusher to knock Peyton on his ass doesn't hurt.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> I wanted Marquise Lee but I suppose having another pass rusher to knock Peyton on his ass doesn't hurt.


Can't have too much pass rushing.

I have no clue how good the 49ers pick is. Heard they plan on using him as a Safety under Eric Reid, or possibly in the slot. I think we should draft a WR next. Secondary and WR are the two main needs for them i think.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Aside from Manziel, yesterday's draft was pretty entertaining. Had more swerves than a drunk driver.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Now the Bengals need a defensive end, a safety, and possibility another corner for good measure. We don't really need nothing on offense. Maybe I wound't mind us getting a bruiser running back ( like we had in Cedric Benson ). Or possibly a other QB to bring competitive pressure on Dalton. AJ McCarron, Andy Murray, or even Logan Thomas would be good. No way in hell Derek Carr drops down to us.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bengals can't afford to go another year without drafting a decent QB who can at the very least back up Dalton and possibly put some pressure on him. All these journeymen they keep bringing in aren't going to help them at all. Also even though the offense looks OK, I would like to see some new blood for the o-line.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Axeslinger0u812 said:


> Thoughts on the cb cinci got from Michigan state? I hate cb's coming out of the big 10(12) because it's not a passing league, and being an ohio state guy, I completely agree with Roby. The film made this mich. st guy look slightly above average, but not in the caliber as the safety from wsu, or fuller, who I think were both available.


Antoine Winfield type. Nickel corner who can provide good run support. Fuller went about ten picks earlier.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> I wanted Marquise Lee but I suppose having another pass rusher to knock Peyton on his ass doesn't hurt.


 Maybe he'll actually get to Peyton, unlike the others. Lololol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

7 first round picks in 3 years without trading future firsts? :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Stacks what are your thoughts on the Vikings draft so far


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I thought that getting Teddy was a steal ( I like him and manziel more than Bortles), and Barr has a lot of potential. Good draft for them so far.

obvs im not stax btw, incase you thought I was because I answered a question meant for him.





btw, my sources are telling me that zack martin is fat and stupid fyi


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Well, taking Cleveland's picks for them to move up one spot is always :mark:

The Vikings almost traded in to the spot the Browns did for Manziel, I'm glad we got Teddy, I hate that stuck up bitch Manzeil.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

is shazier a day one starter? has tons of potential, that athleticism is off the charts, but was surprised by the pick. colbert did a great job not leaking anything.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Bengals can't afford to go another year without drafting a decent QB who can at the very least back up Dalton and possibly put some pressure on him. All these journeymen they keep bringing in aren't going to help them at all. Also even though the offense looks OK, I would like to see some new blood for the o-line.


Yup. We gave him weapons on both sides of the ball. We have the most talented team in the league ( behind Seattle and Denver ). But he continues to blow it. I will fuckin rage if they don't draft a QB at all this year. Enough is enough with this mediocrity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

@ mike: Broussard?

I don't know about Bridgewater. I'm not sold on any of these QBs at all though.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Well, taking Cleveland's picks for them to move up one spot is always :mark:
> 
> The Vikings almost traded in to the spot the Browns did for Manziel, I'm glad we got Teddy, I hate that stuck up bitch Manzeil.


Agreed. JFF wouldn't have lasted a winter outside at TCF Bank Stadium. 

Rick Spielman has been bringing his best draft game the last few years...still in the hole after Ponder, though.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> @ mike: Broussard?
> 
> I don't know about Bridgewater. I'm not sold on any of these QBs at all though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'd :mark: for a Doug Martin/Bishop Sankey combo.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

49ers traded a "mid round pick" to the Bills for Stevie Johnson.

Good pick up, solid #2 or 3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Niners love slow old WRs for some reason. Not that Boldin or Johnson are bad necessarily, but they're aren't really stretching the field.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

They're a team that prefers possession over speed. It fits their rugged style. Kaepernick stretches the field enough too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

A good possession passing game might as well be an extension of a grind the clock run game.

Also, Joel Bitonio is going to SEA at 40 :mcgee1 It's so obvious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Good points. Just seems like you'd want one guy that can stretch the field on play action. Vernon Davis is good enough for a deep threat. Maybe better than good enough because of his size.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I always preferred Delanie Walker in SF. Davis is just so meh, he only tries when he gets his number called before the play, Walker excelled after the play broke down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Walker is a superior blocker too. Davis isn't bad, but Walker is excellent. I'd still want VD.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> 49ers traded a "mid round pick" to the Bills for Stevie Johnson.
> 
> Good pick up, solid #2 or 3


It's a 2015 pick.

The pick is a conditional fourth-rounder that can become a third-rounder, sources told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LC joining the :kaep wagon :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Chad Pennington announcing the Jets 2nd round pick tonight. 90% chance he gets injured.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I'd still want VD.


Sorry but had to :lmao at this one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Round 2 starts in an hour. What predictions are you guys making? Where are Derek Carr and Marqise Lee going?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;34009706 said:


> Yup. We gave him weapons on both sides of the ball. We have the most talented team in the league ( behind Seattle and Denver ). But he continues to blow it. I will fuckin rage if they don't draft a QB at all this year. Enough is enough with this mediocrity.


I honestly don't think Dalton is as bad as people make him out to be. I think he will do much better this year without Gruden calling plays and pretending Dalton can imitate Manning or Brady. He needs to be allowed to play within the confines of his own abilities. I think Jackson will do much better as offensive coordinator for the Bengals. At least they should be able to have an establishable offensive identity. Whereas last year the offense seemed more like throwing shit at the wall to see what stuck every game.

I've heard some on the radio today in town about them possibly taking Carlos Hyde with their second round pick. Jackson wants to have more of a run oriented offense, so this wouldn't surprise me. And I have never been that impressed with BJGE's lack of consistency as a featured back.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Round 2 starts in an hour. What predictions are you guys making? Where are Derek Carr and Marqise Lee going?


I would say Texans take Carr, simply from the QB need. But his brother's history there makes me wonder if they'd go for him. 

And I think the Browns take Marquise Lee. They improved their defense, got their QB, so why not take a WR who had 1st round value to match with Gordon?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...es-season-long-suspension&ex_cid=sportscenter



> Cleveland Browns wide receiver Josh Gordon could face a season-long suspension after a second failed drug test months ago, this time for marijuana, sources told "Outside the Lines" on Friday.


:duck


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

There's been talk that the Texans want Ryan Mallett. This came up a few months ago and seemed unrealistic, but now there seems to be some weight behind it perhaps. Bill O'Brien must have loved coaching Mallett at the Pats. I'd be over the moon if it went through since we'll probably be letting Mallett walk this time next year anyway. Obviously if they do pick Carr or another QB first tonight that will squash that rumour.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Very interesting ^


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


> http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...es-season-long-suspension&ex_cid=sportscenter
> 
> 
> 
> :duck


fpalm Unbelievable. Could we be more of a hot mess right now?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> is shazier a day one starter? has tons of potential, that athleticism is off the charts, but was surprised by the pick. colbert did a great job not leaking anything.


Wasn't a fan of the Shazier pick at all for the Steelers and I'm honestly not saying that because I''m a Ravens fan. They already said they are going to be playing him at ILB. Just a head scratcher when the proto type plug and play, 3 down, 3-4 ILB fell right into their lap in Mosley and they passed for a much riskier proposition in Shazier. Not saying he can't end up being a good player but it definitely wasn't the ideal pick for them imo. 

Straight line speed is overrated for an ILB. Willis and Bowman both ran the 40 in the same range as Mosley. Much more important to have intangibles for the position like a high football IQ, sideline to sideline agility, good instincts, good block shedding ability, consistent tackling. All those traits personify Mosley a lot more then they do Shazier who is more of just an athletic freak with crazy measurable. Like I said look at the mold for great ILB's, Willis, Bowman, Kuechly.. Mosley's build and versatile skill set fits right in with those guys... Shazier reminds me more of a Lawrence Timmons. If he can end up being as good as Timmons I'm sure a lot of Pitt fans will be happy with the pick but Mosley is a potential pro bowl ILB. I honestly feel like the Ravens and Steelers swapped 1st round picks for the Tomlin trip, our GM said we would've picked Mosley if we were picking at 10. Steelers still have these mid rounds to address the secondary, interested to see where they go after the Shazier pick in round 1.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> fpalm Unbelievable. Could we be more of a hot mess right now?


I was going to make a comment along the lines of "At least I am not a Browns fan" when it occurred to me I root for the Bengals :|


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I was going to make a comment along the lines of "At least I am not a Browns fan" when it occurred to me I root for the Bengals  :|


True. But at least you guys are competent. The only consistent thing in Cleveland is the fuckery us fans have had to put up with for the past 15 years. And just when things start to look up, something happens that deflates our optimistic balloon.

We better draft Lee or a competent WR to take Gordon's place at #3 tonight, assuming that this suspension actually happens.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

At least you're not an Indians fan? :draper2

Davante Adams over Lee IMO, absolute beast.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Niners love slow old WRs for some reason. Not that Boldin or Johnson are bad necessarily, but they're aren't really stretching the field.


Questionable fit for sure in SF. They talked about stretching the field the whole time leading up to the draft and possibly trading up to get Odell Beckham Jr or Brandin Cooks with that litany of picks they have at their disposal. All those rookies aren't going to make their roster, I'm really shocked they didn't unload some of those picks in the 1st to move up. Jimmy Ward is a good cover guy but he definitely is no Earl Thomas (seemed like who they were trying to emulate from Seattle's D with that pick).


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Looks like Lee or Latimer is going to be Browns next pick then.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*









Tack another one on this year, Joel coming off the board soon, our first OL drafted in forever.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I've heard some on the radio today in town about them possibly taking Carlos Hyde with their second round pick. Jackson wants to have more of a run oriented offense, so this wouldn't surprise me. And I have never been that impressed with BJGE's lack of consistency as a featured back.


That's why I really don't like BJGE. He doesn't cough up the ball, which is very important. But he cannot get those tough yards. I would like that Hyde pick. He's the bruiser we must have. Then Giovani and BJGE can be used in the passing game more. Mix that with our WR core too!? :banderas

I made up my mind. I really want Logan Thomas too :wall


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> True. But at least you guys are competent. The only consistent thing in Cleveland is the fuckery us fans have had to put up with for the past 15 years. And just when things start to look up, something happens that deflates our optimistic balloon.


And before that "The Fumble"

And before that "The Drive"

Browns fans have been through a lot of shit. I make fun of them, but I respect that you all haven't drank yourself to death or something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



That confirms it. We're drafting a WR tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Should have drafted Watkins last night


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Football Gods couldn't let the Factory of Sadness shut down for too long


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Should have drafted Watkins last night


You're preaching to the choir, friend.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BUT DEY AINT GIT NO QB omfg!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lmao Swerve already. I thought they'd take Carr for sure.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like that Texans pick. He can play right away.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good job Grigson. We could have used a guard like that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Good call, Cowboys. Need to work on that defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Marqise Lee would be the smart pick for the Browns.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:ti So no WR? Seriously? Troll level = over 9000.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LOL what the fuck!? Oh well. So much for that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Johnny Fuckhead is screwed already!

Raiders oughta snag Lee.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns are just fucking me with all these swerves so far.

Carr should be a good fit with Oakland.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Or that. Top notch.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

MY ..... JOEL :mark:








Browns drafted Brodus Clay

3 Mountain West players in a row


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ESPN can eat a dick with all these goddamn commercial breaks they keep taking. I mean I know this is the second round, but still...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jags should draft some lineman for Blake.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Thank god, I was gonna flip a table if Seattle got Lee


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jordan Matthews :mark: :mark: guy is a beast



plus he followed in the footsteps of former Eagles Great Donovan Mcnabb by doing this on the field






















cements his status as a future Eagles Great imo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

LOVE the Amaro pick. Should give Geno some consistency at the TE position. When Cumberland was 100% last season it made him far more comfortable. Amaro could be a huge player for us.

Also love his tweet from last night after not getting picked.



> Jace Amaro ‏@J_ACER22 20h
> You're going to regret that. I promise with all my heart you will.


With ALL of his heart. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










WHO DEY! It was either him or Hyde. We got a bruiser!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Wait so Cleveland KNEW about the Gordon suspension but didn't take Watkins? I do not understand.


DEMARCUS 2.0:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*






:wall


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Patriots BETTER take Nix.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Garropolo? Ok then.. I'll take it. Believe in Bill B.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Strange pick for a team trying to win it all


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Means Mallet to Houston has legs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Means Mallet to Houston has legs.


It does. Mallet has looked good most of the time in preseason games and 3 years behind Brady doesn't hurt you. Like a free college education of football. 

This Garropolo kid is from the same school as Romo.. Wonder if he's a Sigma Pi too..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Irish Jet said:


> LOVE the Amaro pick. Should give Geno some consistency at the TE position.


you mean vick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> Team president Alec Scheiner told ESPN.com that, in the time since Manziel was selected through 5 p.m. ET Friday, the team has sold more than 2,300 season tickets.


JOHNNY


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I love the group of wrestling fans who keep chanting. I heard them doing the "What" chants to Goodell earlier. And when they came back from break on ESPN they were doing the "Yes" chant, but started doing the "No" chant when the Rams logo came up on the screen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Jmacz said:


> started doing the "No" chant when the Rams logo came up on the screen.


:lel


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Red Viper said:


> JOHNNY


Just to fuck with these Johnny-lovers here in Cleveland, they should name Hoyer the starter. :ti Besides, I trust him more than I trust that glorified media darling.

On a side note, can we please draft a receiver before this draft ends? I'd sleep better at night.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Texans got Nix. That front 7 is looking fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Nate the Great and Devon Bess aren't the 1-2 punch you were hoping for Absolute?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










Will Clarke. 6'6 271 DE who is considered to be a good pass rusher!? He'll replace Michael Johnson in no time. I'm lovin this draft ( so far ).

Now get a fuckin QB tomorrow ( Logan Thomas if available please ).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts take a receiver......

Sigh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> Colts take a receiver......
> 
> Sigh.


Neither can the Browns. It's like watching someone with tooth decay brush their teeth with sugar. :no:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Oh, never mind, Nate the Great Burleson broke his arm again, I guess the Browns just gonna roll with Greg Little and Devon Bess.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I guess the Browns are expecting Manziel to catch the ball too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Oh, never mind, Nate the Great Burleson broke his arm again, I guess the Browns just gonna roll with Greg Little and Devon Bess.


Don't even joke like that. Michael J. Fox could catch a ball better than Devon Bess. I'm still having nightmares about his performance against the Chiefs last season.

Bottom line, if we let this draft end without getting one receiver, Ray Farmer can go to hell.

EDIT: A thought just occurred to me. The Browns reportedly knew about Gordon's situation before today. And since we haven't drafted a receiver yet, that either means that Gordon's really innocent or the Browns have some master plan that we don't about yet. Or, you know, they're just being stupid again.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Auburn RB Tre Mason headed to the Rams to run behind Greg Robinson. It'll be like old times.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

2 DT's is an interesting route for the Bears, as I would've gotten a safety with either the 2nd or 3rd. But considering how awful the run D was last year and the loss of Melton, I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bears have to have DT's. You can't run a 4-3 without them.

I would've preferred Dallas go DT too since they're 4-3 now, but I'll never complain about taking a QB killer.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like what Ozzie is doing but none of it addresses the OL.


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

My Jaguars are doing so well in this Draft first they grabbed the best QB in the Draft in Blake the Snake Then they stole Marqise Lee and grabbing Allen Robinson is pure genius.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm not a Jags fan but I don't have anything against them. It would just be nice to see them at least be competitive.


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Tater said:


> I'm not a Jags fan but I don't have anything against them. It would just be nice to see them at least be competitive.


Were taking small strides towards being great again this Draft is shaping up nicely for us.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I like what Ozzie is doing but none of it addresses the OL.


Look for us to sign Winston to play RT after the draft. I think that was the plan all along if we didn't get Zack Martin in the 1st or Su'a-Filo in the 2nd. Both those guys ended up being gone and we went BPA for the first two picks. Potential all pro ILB in Mosley and a high upside, impact player in Jernigan who will replace Arthur Jones. We struggled against the inside runs last year so it definitely solidifies that middle of that defense, front 7 is flat out scary now. Terrence Brooks in the 3rd was my favorite pick though, I think he's a better FS prospect then Buccanon and Ward who went late 1st.. his coverage skill set is a really nice compliment to Elam who will actually get to play his natural position at SS now and be up in the box where he's the most effective.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Wait so Cleveland KNEW about the Gordon suspension but didn't take Watkins? *I do not understand.*
> 
> 
> DEMARCUS 2.0:mark:


It's cleveland.

How do you go from a 2 game suspension to a whole season suspension one violation later though?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bishop Sankey to the Titans & Carlos Hyde to the 49ers :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*"Johnny Manziel will be bigger in Cleveland than Lebron ever was" :skip 


Skip is fucking awesome.*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hit-Girl said:


> *"Johnny Manziel will be bigger in Cleveland than Lebron ever was" :skip
> 
> 
> Skip is fucking awesome.*


(Y)

I think he broke Stephen a little bit again. His only response was a weak "What....?" and he looked like he just witnessed a horrendous car crash and was in shock. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Wasn't sure what to think about the Garoppolo pick at first, but it seems it may have come about because everyone else high on the Pats board was long gone. Tight end seemed a logical choice for round 2 but ASJ, Amaro and Niklas all went early. I was pretty confident Niklas would be around so that was a shame. Offensive line seemed a good bet but if they like Garoppolo that much I've got no problem with them taking him early. Hopefully we'll gain another pick from the possible Mallett trade (though it might be a 2015 pick apparently). It's exciting, either way.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like this pick even more now.










Spectacular. Now I see them taking a OL ( Center / Guard ), another CB, outside LB, and hopefully another QB.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Love the addition of Phillip Gaines. Solid CB who can eventually be a starter and leave Flowers to play the inside where he is much better. So far, the two Chiefs picks have been good (Y)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hit-Girl said:


> *"Johnny Manziel will be bigger in Cleveland than Lebron ever was" :skip
> 
> 
> Skip is fucking awesome.*


:ti This fool. I'd be insulted, but I stopped taking him seriously a long time ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Day 3. Let's go. Hopefully we'll draft a receiver. If not, then I'll trust that management has a plan.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

^ this is the browns bro, do they ever have a plan?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> ^ this is the browns bro, do they ever have a plan?


Usually, they don't. But the fact that they may have known about Gordon's drug stuff as far back as 2 weeks ago and the fact that we haven't drafted a receiver yet leads me to believe that they have a plan. I'm gonna stop worrying and let them do their thing.

Niners should have fun with Ellington.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Eagles trading Bryce Brown to the Bills :jose

I was a really big fan, but I get it. With Lesean, the addition of Sproles and the emergence of Polk last year, someone had to go. 

I still think Brown has all the potential in the world. Great pick-up for the bills, should replace Jackson within a year or so.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> Eagles trading Bryce Brown to the Bills :jose
> 
> I was a really big fan, but I get it. With Lesean, the addition of Sproles and the emergence of Polk last year, someone had to go.
> 
> I still think Brown has all the potential in the world. Great pick-up for the bills, should replace Jackson within a year or so.


I agree with you, this was a great trade for the Bills, especially seeing as Jackson and Spiller are both in contract years. So I doubt you see Jackson back in Buffalo after next year and I think Brown could fit in nicely..

If the Bills offense can stay healthy they should have a productive year, obviously its way to early but I doubt we see them finishing last place in there division this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Manziel being bigger than Lebron in Cleveland isn't shock value at all

NFL > nba it's not close

Browns > cavs it's not close

You guys do notice how much Manziel is talked about right


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I hope that was a joke, mrmr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

No it's not 

NFL is god in the us


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NFL is a lot more popular than the NBA, yeah. But LeBron is more popular than 99% of NFL players, maybe even 100%. To say that Manziel will be bigger than LeBron was in Cleveland at this point is definitely reaching.

Anyway, I love the DeAnthony Thomas pick for the Chiefs. I think he can be a good replacement for McCluster.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Manziel being bigger than Lebron in Cleveland isn't shock value at all
> 
> NFL > nba it's not close
> 
> ...


I'll say this: regardless of whatever success or failure the Indians or Cavs have had in the past (or will have in the future), Cleveland will always be a football town. And we'll loyally stand by our dumbass team regardless of what happens. So I'm not surprised that everyone's got a huge boner for Manziel. But I'm not still not sold. I need to see on-field results from this guy before I jump on the bandwagon.

We just drafted another CB and we only have one pick left in the draft (unless we decide to trade with someone to get another pick). I guess I should let go of my pipe dream of us getting a receiver. Besides, defense does win championships.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah, but the sport doesn't make Johnny bigger than Lebron. Lebron is more endorsed and marketed, he has more fans, and he's a far bigger star, just like Jordan was. I'd argue the top stars in the NBA are generally more popular than the top stars in the NFL, but that might be more generally than in the US alone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Have the Browns still not drafted a receiver? :moyes1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Red Viper said:


> Yeah, but the sport doesn't make Johnny bigger than Lebron. Lebron is more endorsed and marketed, he has more fans, and he's a far bigger star, just like Jordan was. I'd argue the top stars in the NBA are generally more popular than the top stars in the NFL, but that might be more generally than in the US alone.


Worldwide the NBA's biggest stars are much more popular than the NFL's. The NFL is the more popular sport by far in America but as far as the popularity of the stars go, it seems pretty close to me. LeBron, Kobe, Durant, etc. are pretty much on the same level as Brady, Peyton, Brees, etc. with LeBron probably being the most popular of them all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The caveat is IN CLEVELAND guys

Of course he won't be a bigger star overall

Lolol no nfl and NBA are not close in the us

NFL dwarfs the nba no one cares about it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

And Lebron was still a massive superstar...at 17. Come on mrmr, I'm not overlooking the fact it's IN CLEVELAND, but Lebron is still on a level of his own that Johnny aint touching unless he's actually super successful.


Speaking of which, I really hope JOHNNY is the new TEBOW. We need a new TEBOW.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I know that, hence why I said the NFL is the more popular sport by far.

I said the popularity of the stars is close. Peyton Manning and Tom Brady do not dwarf LeBron & Kobe in popularity in the US. Like no.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Manziel being bigger than Lebron in Cleveland isn't shock value at all...*Time will tell but I could easily see that happening in Cleveland, right now its none stop talk about him but lets see what he does on the field. But world wide he will never be as big as Lebron James.*

NFL > nba it's not close...*Not even debatable*

Browns > cavs it's not close...*The city of Cleveland loves their football even when their teams are absolute garbage year after year. Those fans show up on Sunday no matter what, you can't say the same about the Cavaliers fans.*




Poor Cleveland still no WR's drafted, :lmao I wonder what they're trying to work out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Have the Browns still not drafted a receiver? :moyes1


Nope, and I'm done worrying about it. I'm now convinced that they have some master scheme for not drafting a receiver yet. Besides, we got Gordon from the 2012 supplemental draft and look what he did for us last season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The fact that the 1st round of the NFL draft was on ESPN while an NBA PLAYOFF game was on ESPN2 should give you an idea about which sport is more popular in the U.S.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

But no one said the NBA was the more popular sport...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Skip is clearly betting on Johnny being awesome

If he's awesome he will be bigger the Lebron in Cleveland

That city fucking loves the browns more than life


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Can't wait till Josh Gordon signs with the Toronto Argos ala Ricky Williams


He would probably have a similar lack of success though since our football is such a higher quality :lelbron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

This Moncrief guy seems like a good, but somewhat odd, pick. I don't think we really needed a new receiver, but he's 6'2" with a giant wingspan so I guess they wanted to add a big receiver to supplement all the speedy guys we have. Hopefully he turns out as awesome as HILTON.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I need to see who Dallas picked in the 4th. Demarcus 2.0 better be amazing because we gave up a 3rd to get him.

Ok I saw.

LOL well at least the offensive line should be pretty good now, possibly really good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

A.J. McCarron, Zach Mettenberger, Aaron Murray, or even Tajh Boyd. Come on Bengals.......


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ESPN Draft tracker lied to me. I thought we got Katherine Webb for a minute.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bears moved up to take safety Brock Vereen late in the 4th round. Really like that pick, could see Vereen starting over Conte when the season starts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So Aaron Murray to the Chiefs and A.J. McCarron to the Bengals...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










WHO DEY! They should make him start all pre-season games. Let's see what he has.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I still think people are gonna regret passing on Tahj. If he gets into a good organization and has a few years to learn, I think he can become a pretty good starter. I don't see how he has any less potential than a guy like EJ manuel.

Michael Sam watch is officially on at this point too, he signed a sponsorship deal with Visa the other day. The only reason I could see him going undrafted is wanting to avoid the media circus. He probably benefitted a lot from Kony being double teamed on the opposite side, but still, the season he had should lead to him being picked up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Kinda like the Street pick. He can be a possession type WR to complement the beast (DEZ) and the deep threat (Williams). Defense is still going to be so awful. I don't know what DTs were available, but that's a glaring hole.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I am liking every pick of the Bengals so far. Bodine is one of the biggest and strongest centers in the draft, and we'll need him on the o-line in division play. He likes to get rough and nasty inside and he is going to have his hands full with the nose tackles he will be facing.

I am really happy with the pick of McCarren. I remember watching Alabama play last season and telling my wife I wished the Bengals would pick him up. I think his arm strength is underrated, and I like his accuracy. I think he'll make a great backup and should push Dalton a bit. I'm tired of all the has-beens they have been bringing in the past few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Love the 49ers draft.

Cancel the season, and just have the 49ers and Seahawks play a best of three series. 

It's really 1A and 1B...and then the rest of the conference.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Are there any Longhorns in this draft? A punter got drafted before any of them.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I am liking every pick of the Bengals so far. Bodine is one of the biggest and strongest centers in the draft, and we'll need him on the o-line in division play. He likes to get rough and nasty inside and he is going to have his hands full with the nose tackles he will be facing.
> 
> I am really happy with the pick of McCarren. I remember watching Alabama play last season and telling my wife I wished the Bengals would pick him up. I think his arm strength is underrated, and I like his accuracy. I think he'll make a great backup and should push Dalton a bit. I'm tired of all the has-beens they have been bringing in the past few years.


Holding a clipboard is about all McCarron will be good for. Greg McElroy 2.0.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Going into the draft I'm sure most were thinking that the two unlikeliest positions the Pats would draft was OT and CB. Well, they draft both. Belichick gonna Belichick. Three offensive linemen already. Didn't think we needed more than two at most, tbh. Still no TE, either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm not sure you can have enough OL, DL, or CB.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

True, but we've brought back our starting O-line from last season which is already rather good. I definitely wanted two interior linemen since Wendell and Connelly could both be upgraded, some extra size there is needed too. So a center and a guard I'm happy with. But we're pretty set at tackle with Solder and Volmer starting, Cannon is a good back up, too. Not that I'm disappointed or upset by a lot of O-line picks, I just thought tackle would be one of the last places we'd go in this draft and possibly could have used an upgrade in another position. Corner is also surprising considering the acquisitions of Revis and Browner, but if Logan Ryan does indeed move to safety as is rumoured then it makes more sense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*goddamn, why did the Bengals take a QB that's worse than Dalton? *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Because they're the Bengals? :draper2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*That's as good an answer as any, Chrome*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Eagles got Beau Allen :banderas

Easily the best draft of all the teams


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hit-Girl said:


> *goddamn, why did the Bengals take a QB that's worse than Dalton? *


No he's not. He's alright. He was good enough to keep the tide rollin at Bama ( no pun intended ). And besides, it's impossible to say until he see's the field ( pre-season ).


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Auburn with it's 4th player selected. FB Jay Prosch to the Texans.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*I know, it's hard to say ANYONE is worse than Dalton but I have very little faith in McCarron. Bengals, for whatever reason, think they can win without a QB and year after year after year they are proven wrong. It's amazing.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Got Edelman 2.0 in Campanaro in the 7th!!! Surprised the Pats didn't pick him.

Interesting draft this year. I think the 49ers knocked it out of the park, best draft class imo but they did have the best/most picks so go figure. Rams also had a great draft, love the Greg Robinson, Donald, Tre Mason picks. Ravens had a strong draft, especially first couple rounds with Mosley, Jernigan, Terrence Brooks. Browns did great in the mid rounds with West and Desir, their 1st round picks are the definition of boom or bust though.. So who really knows with Gilbert and Manziel. Also gotta give the Vikings a mention I thought they had a strong draft as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Im surprised there's a QB that LC hates more than Dalton.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*I don't hate McCarron, but he doesn't have what it takes to beat out a fucking horrible Dalton... and that's saying alot. *


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Michael Sam to the Rams. Probably going to be a tough team for him to make, but still a nice lil story for him to get drafted.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

He's no Turk Schonert but I do think McCarren will become a decent backup. And I think you will be happier with Dalton this season LC. Jackson won't put the onus of the offense on him. I have more faith in Hue Jackson as a coordinator than I did Gruden.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

252 picks in and there hasn't been a single Longhorn selected

We're dead man :jose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



m i k e said:


> Michael Sam to the Rams. Probably going to be a tough team for him to make, but still a nice lil story for him to get drafted.


Yeah it maybe difficult for him to make the team because that defense is just loaded right now. I wish him the best of luck. 


This is the best draft I've seen from the Rams in years. I'm hoping for a good year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> He's no Turk Schonert but I do think McCarren will become a decent backup. And I think you will be happier with Dalton this season LC. Jackson won't put the onus of the offense on him. I have more faith in Hue Jackson as a coordinator than I did Gruden.


*I hear ya Pratch. I have no doubt McCarron will make a solid backup but that's not what the Bengals need. They need a good starter. Dalton is not a good starting QB and the Bengals wont win a playoff game with him. 

NOTO, that's about to change in the coming years. Strong is going to do alot with the Longhorns.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If McCarron ends up proving people wrong, I'm just gonna laugh. I believe in him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mccarren is a one read qb, doesn't really project as anything more then a back up but that's exactly why Cinci drafted him. I'm sure they had no intentions of him actually competing for the starting job, just wanted to put a little pressure on Dalton and add a traditional drop back qb to develop to the roster. The offensive philosophy has to change too much to cater to Josh Johnson's skill set if he has to come in for Dalton. If Dalton were to miss time then the offensive game plan/philosophy could basically stay the same with Mccarren coming in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I hear ya Pratch. I have no doubt McCarron will make a solid backup but that's not what the Bengals need. They need a good starter. Dalton is not a good starting QB and the Bengals wont win a playoff game with him.
> 
> NOTO, that's about to change in the coming years. Strong is going to do alot with the Longhorns.*


eh, I don't think Dalton will lose all his playoff games, but at this point I don't blame you for feeling that way. 


I hope Dalton can pick his shit up. I agree with LC he's not exactly a guy that looks anything special, but with GREEN and all those other weapons he has to eventually get it right. He's a goodish QB and with that many weapons he(and the team) should be able to push past his limits and weaker points.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Mikey Damage said:


> Love the 49ers draft.
> 
> Cancel the season, and just have the 49ers and Seahawks play a best of three series.
> 
> It's really 1A and 1B...and then the rest of the conference.


How are you going to feel when the RAMS destroy both of them?


Hopping on the RAMS bandwagon now so I can say I called it when they come out the real dynasty in the West. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> 252 picks in and there hasn't been a single Longhorn selected
> 
> We're dead man :jose


STRONG will bring us back Noto. I believe.



UDFK how awful was the Colts draft?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

God I hope so. Fucking Aggies had three first round picks. Although I don't think they had any others after that :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

didnt know the Niners traded for STEVIE too. oh the NFC west is going to be loads of fun. hopefully all four teams make the playoffs :side:




MrMister said:


> STRONG will bring us back Noto. I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> UDFK how awful was the Colts draft?


Our second round guy is apparently versatile and has played every position on the offensive line so I guess that's a decent pick.

Third round pick is the guy they hope can replace Wayne. He's a big receiver and has a long reach, not too slow either, so hopefully he can make a good, big possession receiver as we haven't had one in awhile. 


DIDNT DRAFT A SAFETY. idk who they plan on getting there since we havent addressed it at all this offseason after Bethea left. 

No idea who the linebacker is. Apparently he wasn't even that great at college so that might not pan out. Another DE to replace Redding I'm assuming. 


Eh, seems like a draft used to replace our older vets. Not really that happy, but we didnt have a lot of picks nor a first round pick either. pls no more trading top picks in drafts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

But you got TR3.0 out of it so you got that to look forward to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Oh don't worry, TR3 will be fine.


And if he isn't it's okay as well since at least he's not a moronic head coach that could ruin the team or anything. :bron2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Big Stevie Cool going to the Niners is fantastic for San Fran.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Red Viper said:


> Oh don't worry, TR3 will be fine.
> 
> 
> And if he isn't it's okay as well since at least he's not a moronic head coach that could ruin the team or anything. :bron2


I'm sad because while this is likely about Schwartz it could also be applied to any coach the Lions have had since 2001.

Oh well, it's now Serious Jim Caldwell time


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Rams still got Bradford? 

Yeah, I'm not worried.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't get the Chiefs not drafting a receiver when their best is a aging Dwayne Bowe. I did like the Murray pick in the 5th round.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm obviously an AFC North football type of guy but I can't deny that the NFC West is going to be a lot of fun to watch next year. You got the defending champs, the Cards are on the rise and the Rams/49ers just killed it in the draft.. Those divisional games are going to be PHYSICAL. 49ers were already really good, Rams have made a big jump though imo. Greg Robinson is the best OT to enter the draft in years and Donald was a steal at 12 and makes that DL even nastier. Then you throw in Tre Mason.. that RG3 trade really worked out in a big way for them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I reckon Delano Howell is the projected starter at FS for us. He looked decent when Laron Landry was injured. Also had the blocked field goal return touchdown vs. Seattle.

Still would have liked to see safety addressed later in the draft, as insurance, but oh well. I'm hearing nothing but great things about Moncrief. The depth at receiver is outstanding and definitely looking great for the post-Reggie years. Although, Griff and Brazill are likely gone.

With Donald Thomas returning from injury and Mewhort's versatility / upside, our long reigning offensive line disaster looks to be possibly solved and on to brighter days.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So Kenny Britt posted a 10 second video of him "allegedly" fucking some chick from behind on his instagram. Clearly wasn't hacked either, this guy is dumb af.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So his career is definitely over then. Not like he wasn't garbage anyway.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

DOLPHINS HIT THE BROCK JENSEN LOTTERY.

FUCK YES.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

For the first time since 1937, the Longhorns failed to have a player selected in the NFL draft.



Wow. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;34054530 said:


> If McCarron ends up proving people wrong, I'm just gonna laugh. I believe in him.


Ken Anderson believes in him too. This is what he said about him:



> “He doesn’t have a rocket arm, but he makes every throw you want him to make and I think the fact he’s been successful on such a big stage holds up for him,” Anderson said. “I just heard his interview on NFL radio and he’s exactly right. He’s got a great opportunity to go in there and learn under Andy (Dalton).”
> 
> Anderson worked with the 6-3, 220-pound McCarron for two weeks at Alabama and three weeks in Jacksonville, Miss., and thought he was easy to work with, offered an excellent work ethic, and his 77 touchdown passes compared to 15 interceptions were hard to miss.
> 
> “He doesn’t turn it over,” Anderson said. “Look at his completion percentage (67). He’s got good size for a quarterback. I don’t think he’ll be overwhelmed by the NFL. He’s not a quarterback that’s going to run for 100 yards. He’s got good feet and mobility in the pocket.”


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Don't know what to say about the Blake Bortles pick...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Did ESPN really had a camera in gay bar because of Sam? Was that really necessary?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> “He doesn’t have a rocket arm, but he makes every throw you want him to make and I think the fact he’s been successful on such a big stage holds up for him,” Anderson said. “I just heard his interview on NFL radio and he’s exactly right. He’s got a great opportunity to go in there and learn under Andy (Dalton).”
> 
> Anderson worked with the 6-3, 220-pound McCarron for two weeks at Alabama and three weeks in Jacksonville, Miss., and thought he was easy to work with, offered an excellent work ethic, and his 77 touchdown passes compared to 15 interceptions were hard to miss.
> 
> “He doesn’t turn it over,” Anderson said. “Look at his completion percentage (67). He’s got good size for a quarterback. I don’t think he’ll be overwhelmed by the NFL. He’s not a quarterback that’s going to run for 100 yards. He’s got good feet and mobility in the pocket.”


Spectacular TD - INT ratio. I even toke the time and watch a few of his videos. He never forced any balls into coverage, etc... I love that. He's very accurate, but the problem is he has spaghetti arms when trying to apply strength in his throws. I'd say let him give it his all in the pre-season, then have him sit out, take him to the weight room, and play on the practice squad while we give Dalton one more year. If Dalton fails, then that's it. McCarron is our guy.

We're probably going to win the North again, but that's not the issue. We have enough talent to go really deep. But this QB dilemma has to play out. I'm optimistic. And besides, we have Webb as a regular here now lol:










So it was a win either way.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> So Kenny Britt posted a 10 second video of him "allegedly" fucking some chick from behind on his instagram. Clearly wasn't hacked either, this guy is dumb af.


Haha I saw that, I wasn't really sure what to think of it.. At this rate he won't be in the league for much longer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Did ESPN really had a camera in gay bar because of Sam? Was that really necessary?


No. And I feel like this media attention around him will go away once the season is in full swing. Either that or he'll prove me wrong and actually be an above-average player. But I doubt the latter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;34079650 said:


> Spectacular TD - INT ratio. I even toke the time and watch a few of his videos. He never forced any balls into coverage, etc... I love that. He's very accurate, but the problem is he has spaghetti arms when trying to apply strength in his throws. I'd say let him give it his all in the pre-season, then have him sit out, take him to the weight room, and play on the practice squad while we give Dalton one more year. If Dalton fails, then that's it. McCarron is our guy.
> 
> We're probably going to win the North again, but that's not the issue. We have enough talent to go really deep. But this QB dilemma has to play out. I'm optimistic. And besides, we have Webb as a regular here now lol:
> 
> ...


*I'm a huge Bengals fan and we are not winning the North this year. Have you seen the schedule? The Bengals will be lucky to go 8 and 8 and if 8 and 8 wins the North then that tells you all you need to know about the division. *


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Eagles signed a kicker with the nickname "murderleg".

He hits like Mcafee





































:banderas

He was also supposedly really clutch and his hit from 60 yards before. I'm thinking that Alex Henery's days in philly are numbered.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Here's the schedule btw

At Baltimore
Atlanta
Tennessee
BYE
At New England
Carolina
At Indy
Baltimore
Jacksonville
Cleveland
At New Orleans
At Houston
At Tampa
Pittsburgh
At Cleveland
Denver
At Pittsburgh
*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Although if they do win the division with that schedule I don't see how they couldn't win at least one playoff game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Although if they do win the division with that schedule I don't see how they couldn't win at least one playoff game.


*I do.... Dalton.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Here's the schedule btw
> 
> At Baltimore
> Atlanta
> ...


L
W
W
BYE
L
W
W
W
W
W
L
L
W
W
W
L
W

11-5 again ( 5-1 in the North ). 2nd seed most likely in the AFC playoffs.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

bit delusional mate, entire division improved


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> bit delusional mate, entire division improved


It's called being confident in your team. And so have the Bengals. They're even more stacked now. Duo threat in the backfield in Gio and Hill ( plus Benjarvis occasionally ). Should take the pressure of of Dalton significantly. Then we have a healthy Hall and Dunlap on defense. Plus the addition of the best CB of the draft in Darqueze Dennard ( absolute steal at #24 ).

I don't see us having trouble in the North.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

welp, prepare to be disappointed. munchak gonna show you some power running this year


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I truly believe Aaron Murray is the QB of the future for the Chiefs. Looking at his tape and his interviews, he is a class guy and a really good QB in my opinion.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> I truly believe Aaron Murray is the QB of the future for the Chiefs. Looking at his tape and his interviews, he is a class guy and a really good QB in my opinion.


lol that's some very very very wishful thinking. People have said all that same stuff about Brady Quinn, Matt Leinart, David Carr, Colt McCoy, Christian Ponder, Jimmy Clausen, Brian Brohm, John David Booty, John Beck, Trent Edwards, Ryan Fitzpatrick, Charlie Whitehurst, Brodie Croyle, I mean the list goes on and on and all of those guys were top 5 qb's taken.

The odds of a 5th round qb like Aaron Murray ever being a full time starting qb are already low, much less being a succesful full time starter. Murray's and Mccarren's are a dime a dozen when you look at the history of the draft.. look around the league and tell me how many 5th round picks are starting at qb much less succeeding. Guys like Brady are once in a generation anomolies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> I truly believe Aaron Murray is the QB of the future for the Chiefs. Looking at his tape and his interviews, he is a class guy and a really good QB in my opinion.


Murray and Fales were definitely the later round QB's I had pegged for actually doing something.

I hope Fales takes off in Chicago if only because of how his name sounds, it'd sound like Chicago fails.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










Let's get to work!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'd rather have Aaron Murray in the 5th than Johnny Manziel in the 1st...or better yet Bortles as the 3rd pick.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I hope those Rams fans that purchase Michael Sam jersey kept the receipt. If he was an offensive player, I say he has a good shot of making the team but their defensive depth is probably too much for him to overcome imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

NINERS

Once again the perspicacious and calculating wizard Trent Baalke has done it, nailing another draft! Outstanding work!

____________

Outside of what the Niners did, my favorite picks in terms of value are probably Minnesota taking Terry Bridgewater, one of the best "deals" out of the first round for a team that requires immediate help at the quarterback position. 

And speaking of the quarterback position, the Cincinnati Bengals plucking AJ McCarron as "Dalton insurance" with the fifth pick is an awesome move for them. 

The Raiders were fairly fortunate that Mack was still around with the fifth pick.

LOL Colts, LOL Browns.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



DesolationRow said:


> NINERS
> 
> Once again the perspicacious and calculating wizard Trent Baalke has done it, nailing another draft! Outstanding work!
> 
> ...



Murray > McCarron


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Murray > McCarron


Oh, yes, I knew I was leaving somebody out. That was a stellar pick as well.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Vince Young got cut after being signed a little under a month ago by the browns.



:ti bad week for the longhorns :hayden3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I'd rather have Aaron Murray in the 5th than Johnny Manziel in the 1st...or better yet Bortles as the 3rd pick.


For the value I agree. That's why I really like what Houston did and took the BPA early and didn't panic and pull the trigger on a QB. Bortles has the ceiling of a Dalton/Tannehill, awful pick at #3 overall.. probably the worst pick of the whole draft when you consider they passed on Watkins and Khalil Mack, I hate the term "safe pick" but the odds the Bortles pick blows up in their face is massive in comparison to the other 2.

Dose of realism was in order though, dubbing a guy like Aaron Murray the "QB of the future" for any team is insane when you look at the history of the draft. It's hard enough to hit on a QB in the 1st round let alone the 5th. Chiefs were just looking to upgrade their back up situation in the event that Alex Smith misses time, Chase Daniel and Tyler Bray aren't serviceable back ups like Murray so I like the pick.. Murray developing into a starting caliber QB one day would be nice but it really wasn't the intention of that pick.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Can't wait to watch this kid, he's got some wheels. What's your thoughts on this pick, TomahawkJock?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Murray > McCarron


If you compare their college careers, McCarron has a better TD/INT ratio, better QB rating, and a better completion percentage. Also, he managed to win 2 National Championships with average ( but rugged ) Alabama offenses. He's bigger, and again, more accurate. The reason why he dropped that significantly was because of his lack of power plus his extreme character issues. Aaron Murray is the one who's really an 5th round talent. McCarron is around 2-3 round talent. 

Jesus. I cannot wait until the pre-season. I think both guys will shine in the end though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Just saw my boy ERIK SWOOPE got picked up after the draft by the Colts. 











Yes, THAT Erik Swoope.

Guy never even played High School football. Denver was the first team interested in him and brought him in for some work outs, very interested to see what he makes of this opportunity. Gonna be a long shot but he's a hard worker.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

PANTHERS :mark:

I like the first three picks quite a bit. I love the potential there w/ Benjamin, though the inconsistency and how raw he is worries me greatly. I feel like if Smitty was still here, this would've been a perfect pick. Kelvin could've come in, learned from one of the most seasoned vets in the league, and truly taken over in a couple of years. Now, that's obviously not the case, but I'm still hopeful he can develop into a good wideout. His prototypical size and ability to high-point the ball and come down with it is something the Panthers haven't seen in a long, long time. Cam's certainly not the most accurate of QBs, so his size should help greatly there, as well. 

KONY 2014 was a good pick as well, imo. He was pretty clearly the BPA, and while Carolina doesn't have an immediate need at DE, I find it hard to believe they'll end up keeping both CJ and Hardy past this season. He could play some passing downs in sub packages this year, then take over next year. Good shit. 

Not a whole lot to say about the Trai Turner pick. The Panthers needed OL help, and he should be able to start at either G spot immediately. 

No clue on the rest of the picks. I've seen tons of people who are both Panthers and UNC fans scoff @ the Panthers taking Tre Boston, which certainly doesn't make me feel optimistic about him, but we'll see. No clue what to think of Benwikere and Gaffney. I find it hard to believe that Gaffney will make the team, but Barner is awful and Stew is always hurt, so it's possible. Gettleman found a couple of diamonds in the rough as UDFA last season (White/Lester), so I'm sure at least one of the guys he signed will stick this year as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

- DE Tank Carradine, 2013 second round 
- LB Corey Lemonier, 2013 third round
- LB Chris Borland, 2014 third round
- RB Carlos Hyde, 2014 second round
- WR Stevie Johnson, trade from Buffalo


^all for Alex Smith. This is why the NFC West dominates.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

^The Rams ended up making out like bandits in the RG3 trade too. They packaged some of the picks and turned that trade into:
-Greg Robinson 
-Alec Ogletree
-Stedman Bailey
-Zac Stacy
-Janoris Jenkins.
-Michael Brockers
-Isaiah Pead
-Rokevious Watkins.

That's just insane, to turn one player into all that is incredible work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Sherman getting every corner in the league PAID.


Haden: 68 million, 23 million fully guaranteed, 5 years. :deandre


Peterson wants more than Sherman received. 



Seattle were smart to strike first.


edit: Greg Hardy being charged in domestic assault. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Great deal for Haden. Sherman still makes more per year but he got more guaranteed money and his contract is a year longer, although knowing how NFL contracts are who knows if he actually makes it to that point.

Peterson deserves to get paid too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Katherine Webb is sure happy with all of that $$


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Brauny said:


>


Not gonna lie. I would buy one of these and troll at Browns games.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Miles Austin going to the Browns.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I'm starting to think the Browns might bother the Bengals a little bit. They always had a tough defense, but now the offense is starting to come together. We'll see.









http://www.freshbrewedtees.com/tees/johnny-manziel-money-t-shirt.html

Lol omg.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Austin Miles. Because the Browns finally realized that Manziel needs somebody to throw to. This team is really starting to come together.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Austin is awful though. You're going to hate him.

He's injured at least half the time and when he plays....eh. He had one good year a long time ago.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns will put some asses in seats at the factory of sadness but I can't see them being better then a 7-9 or 8-8 squad. How can you pass on Sammy Watkins or even Mike Evans when you know 2 weeks ahead of time that there's a very good chance Josh Gordon will be suspended for the entire 2014-15 season. It goes beyond the short term though, a guy like Watkins can be the face of your franchise and be that go-to-guy for your young QB for years and years with no off field baggage like Josh Gordon does, and will always carry with him. 

Justin Gilbert ain't no Patrick Peterson, that's not the type of value that makes up for passing on a guy like Watkins or Evans even with the additional picks, this was the best wr class in years. I didn't even think Gilbert was the best man cover cb in this draft class, Kyle Fuller and even Darqueeze Dennard to an extent are right there with him and also aren't suspect tacklers. I do like Gilbert as a return guy though, I'll give him that. You can't really disagree with a desperate franchise taking a dice roll on a high upside guy like Manziel, but not giving him any weapons on offense is setting him up for failure.

I'm firmly against starting rookie QB's unless they're Andrew Luck level rookies. Manziel would benefit a lot from holding a clipboard for a year and learning from a veteran qb and seeing what he goes through during a game, how he diagnoses a defense, what adjustments he makes, how he responds to adversity (good or bad). It's for Johnny's best interest that Hoyer starts this year so Johnny can tune his game and actually learn before he get's thrown to the wolves in the AFC North, I think Aaron Rodgers would co-sign that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Joe Flacco probably could have done that as well.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Honestly, I wouldn't be mad if we went 7-9 or 8-8. It'd be a hell of an improvement from all these 5-11 or 4-12 seasons. Besides, Rome wasn't built in a day. I'm hoping we finish above, at, or a little under .500 this year, then fine tune our way into becoming a 13-3 team next year.

Also, Hoyer needs to be our starter. Let Manziel sit on the bench for at least half the season (unless, God forbid, something should happen to Hoyer again). I don't care how many tickets he sold; he's not ready for the hard-hitting AFC North. He needs prep time with the QB coach before he can see any real playing time. They should let him do a couple of pre-season games just to break him in too.



MrMister said:


> Austin is awful though. You're going to hate him.
> 
> He's injured at least half the time and when he plays....eh. He had one good year a long time ago.


He couldn't be any worse than Greg Little (who thankfully got future endeavored today).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'll grant that. Little was a total bust.

Miles might have a bit left who knows.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Robert Mathis suspended 4 games for PEDs. :ti

Apparently PEDs are worth 8 sacks, as his previous career-high was just 11.5.

*Edit: *Apparently Mathis' 19.5 sacks were the most of any player over 32 since 1982. What a joke.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'd have kept Little and Bess to be fair. Burleson's out. Gordon's out. No one's gonna make a difference.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Well, they do have Andrew Hawkins. He's severely undersized for a WR, but he runs good routes and his speed is incredible. He was a good contributor when he was here. He will help the Browns some what...

Miles Austin may lack the ability to separate, but he's a good possession guy. All Manziel needs to do is to be extremely accurate. Looks like he won't have any athletic WR's to bail him out from his erratic throws he might commit.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Joe Flacco probably could have done that as well.


Flacco was actually 3rd on the depth chart coming into camp and the Ravens intended on letting him learn from the bench for his rookie year. It was a battle for the starting job in camp and Kyle Boller was named the Starter going into pre-season. In the 2nd pre-season game Boller went down and was placed on season ending IR. Tyrod Taylor was next in line to start but he lost around 15-20 lbs from a stomach virus and wasn't able to practice during a lot of the latter half of the pre-season schedule. Joe Flacco was by default the starter and then went on to make an AFCC appearance in his rookie year and of course went on to be the driving force behind the Ravens 2012 SB run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mathis suspended 4 games for taking a fertility drug that ultimately helped him get his wife pregnant. :kobe2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Robert Mathis suspended 4 games for PEDs. :ti
> 
> Apparently PEDs are worth 8 sacks, as his previous career-high was just 11.5.
> 
> *Edit: *Apparently Mathis' 19.5 sacks were the most of any player over 32 since 1982. What a joke.


^pls ban. pls.


he also took it after the end of last season, ya smartass. so yeah, pls ban brandon asap. thanks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Today I'm going to honor Ray Lewis by doing his pre-game dance before walking down the aisle for graduation.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Please don't kill a man on the way there


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Please don't kill a man on the way there


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Please don't kill a man on the way there


:ti That's messed up though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

http://s964.photobucket.com/user/Tomahawk27488/media/WP_20140518_006_zps920704da.mp4.html

I had to do the dance fast and it didn't turn out well but it was funny nonetheless


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

BWAHAHAHA. 

CONGRATS DUDE.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It looked odd with Pomp and Circumstance playing in the background :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Should have had two friends grabbed fire extinguishers and spray them out from behind the door to make up for it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> http://s964.photobucket.com/user/Tomahawk27488/media/WP_20140518_006_zps920704da.mp4.html
> 
> I had to do the dance fast and it didn't turn out well but it was funny nonetheless


That was well done, sir. Bravo. :clap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I never thought I'd say this, but uh... Peyton Manning is kind of cute. :side:










http://www.tennessean.com/story/news/crime/2014/05/19/peyton-manning-one-arrested-nashville/9281119/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I would fuck Peyton Manning in the ass. :hunter


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RetepAdam. said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but uh... Peyton Manning is kind of cute. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her name is Peyton Manning and she's 18. Peyton's jersey number is 18.

ILLUMINATI~! bama3:kanye2:jaydamn:lebron8


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking Minnesota gets a Super Bowl? Sheesh, what a fun two weeks that'll be for the fans. Either freezing balls or hanging out inside. Yaaaay.

Indianapolis being a smaller city made Super Bowl week absolutely perfect. It got a little chilly at night (40s), but everything was right there close together, yet so much to do. (Still say Axxess for Mania would be phenomenal in Indy)

Damn you NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lol will Minnesota have a dome again by then? A bruising team is guaranteed to win it all that year if it's outdoors.


Also owners will NOT talk about expanding the playoffs. Thank you owners for once.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah a retractable stadium.

And fuck you all hating on cold cities. Dallas wasn't exactly peachy the last time it had it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Who is hating on cold cities? I'd prefer every Super Bowl be played in the cold so we can get this league back to real football.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Post above yours.

And I wouldn't mind cold, but snow filled games (ex: Lions/Eagles game this year) would make it tough to enjoy the game because that wasn't football that was guys just trying not to slip.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I live in MPLS, pretty fun town if you can afford a winter coat.

Not sold on the pitch but here it is:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Conspiracy is the NFL promised a SB for a new stadium deal, I believe that actually.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Who is hating on cold cities? I'd prefer every Super Bowl be played in the cold so we can get this league back to real football.


Football is best in the elements, bring it on. Rain or snow.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Who is hating on cold cities? I'd prefer every Super Bowl be played in the cold so we can get this league back to real football.


The fact that the cold record was fucking Tulane Stadium in NOLA says a lot


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*NFL star Johnny Hotdog*

Assume everyone that follows the NFL has seen this shit:

http://deadspin.com/25-million-lawsuit-filed-against-johnny-manziel-is-bat-1580596256

LOL at John Football's "Vienna sausage"


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> Manziel sent me a homemade video of himself at Walt Disney World on "It's a Small World" ride in the Magic Kingdom, and while the song is on, he puts the camera down and unbuttons his pants, pulls his penis out and jingles his penis to the music.


:ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn, knew the Vikes should have drafted him.

An update says that lawsuit is fake by the way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

yeah but this one isn't:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10969587/painkillers-lawsuit-shines-light-nfl-culture


NFL is legit fucked. I honestly cant see them lasting very long if shit like this keeps popping up because blatantly ignoring people's well beings and essentially killing them is a no no for any league. And yes, allowing your players to suffer brain injuries and provide them drugs to compensate is killing these players even if it doesn't happen while they're in the league. it's honestly sickening.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Legit fucked? Can't see them lasting very long?

Child, please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If kids quit playing it, it'll decline like baseball (this will be just one reason). Baseball was KING and GOD in America at one time. It's fallen far. It took decades, but the game is a shadow of itself as far as popularity goes.

Same thing is probably going to happen to the NFL.

The only thing that can save the NFL is a DALLAS return to glory OBV.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> If kids quit playing it, it'll decline like baseball (this will be just one reason). Baseball was KING and GOD in America at one time. It's fallen far. It took decades, but the game is a shadow of itself as far as popularity goes.
> 
> Same thing is probably going to happen to the NFL.
> 
> The only thing that can save the NFL is a DALLAS return to glory OBV.


Ehhh I can't see any kind of significant decline in kids wanting to play football. At the end if the day A LOT of NFL players come from impoverished areas and see that ball as the only way they will ever get out them and they're family out the hood and get a college education. Baseball doesn't have the same appeal as Football or Basketball to a lot of these great youth athletes because it's much more predicated on technical skill and hand-eye coordination. Football and Basketball really bring in the elements of speed, physicality, athleticism, aggressiveness, ect. 

Football is by nature a more fiercely competitive sport because of the hitting and explosive, high impact nature of the game and I think that's a lot of what draws Americans to the game in such astonishing numbers. Baseball games can be a lot of fun in real life but I think watching it on TV is tedious for a lot of Americans because our attention spans are becoming shorter and shorter and our lust for contact and direct physical competition is evident as ever. Every year the SB sets a new ratings record, i just don't see it going down the same path as baseball in terms of popularity.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Don't know if you guys have any idea about who Adam Muema is, but he was a really good RB at San Diego State and he just went missing, never showed up for NFL Combine or anything. ESPN did an article on him. REALLY interesting.

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...e-star-adam-muema-ditches-pro-day-nfl-combine


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> Ehhh I can't see any kind of significant decline in kids wanting to play football. At the end if the day A LOT of NFL players come from impoverished areas and see that ball as the only way they will ever get out them and they're family out the hood and get a college education. Baseball doesn't have the same appeal as Football or Basketball to a lot of these great youth athletes because it's much more predicated on technical skill and hand-eye coordination. Football and Basketball really bring in the elements of speed, physicality, athleticism, aggressiveness, ect.
> 
> Football is by nature a more fiercely competitive sport because of the hitting and explosive, high impact nature of the game and I think that's a lot of what draws Americans to the game in such astonishing numbers. Baseball games can be a lot of fun in real life but I think watching it on TV is tedious for a lot of Americans because our attention spans are becoming shorter and shorter and our lust for contact and direct physical competition is evident as ever. Every year the SB sets a new ratings record, i just don't see it going down the same path as baseball in terms of popularity.


Agreed on most points you make. But kids playing it or not would be just one factor in an inevitable decline. We can't know in the future if poor kids will shift to another sport, finally realizing the risk in football is quite high relative to every other sport. You want that Sportscenter highlight? You want to risk it versus paralyzation or later in life dementia? We do know that black kids are not playing baseball like they used to. The same could definitely happen to football.

Fantasy and gambling are what drive the immense popularity of the NFL. Only the rabid fans actually care about the game. The casuals in it for fantasy don't have a clue about the game and probably couldn't care less. Or they think they do, but don't have a clue what effect an offensive lineman has on a game. I assume the gamblers are much more informed, but they only care about winning a bet. Once the fantasy fad dies down a bit, a decline will follow. 

Is the NFL legit fucked like UDFK said? We obviously can't know that right now, and I don't think he was being as literal as it seemed. It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I definitely see a decline in kids participation in football eventually happening. I feel like more parents will stop letting their kids play football due to all the information that's coming out about the sport.

I don't really see a decline in popularity for the NFL coming anytime soon though. Not a big enough decline to where they're no longer the clear #1 sport in America.

Like MrMr said if it does happen, it'll take a while for it to dip like baseball did. It won't just happen overnight and there would have to be another sport that takes a surge in popularity. Maybe the NBA, maybe baseball has a resurgence, who knows.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Don't know if you guys have any idea about who Adam Muema is, but he was a really good RB at San Diego State and he just went missing, never showed up for NFL Combine or anything. ESPN did an article on him. REALLY interesting.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...e-star-adam-muema-ditches-pro-day-nfl-combine


Read that yesterday. Fascinating stuff. The part about him lurking in the shadows at his Pro Day, posting pictures and shit while letting the scouts think he was AWOL was so interesting. Guy clearly has some problems, but seems like he enjoys trolling people along the way.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I agree that there will be some sort of decline in youth football in the coming years because of parents concern about head injuries and other health related risks that go along with letting your kid participate. I just don't see the decline being significant enough that it will affect the quality or popularity of the game. Parents of the more privileged kids will be more likely to not allow their kid to play, but I think in a lot of the impoverished areas that are stomping grounds for future D1/NFL players the health related risks aren't as big of an issue. A lot of those parents in rough areas are just happy that their kid isn't out in the street getting into trouble and are part of a team/sport that gives them a real outlet to express themselves. 

Like I said in my last post, for a lot of those kids and even some of their parents, they see that ball as a ticket out the hood or a ticket for their child to actually go to college. They definitely don't calculate those health risks the same as a middle class family/kid who just wants to play to have fun, for some kids in the hood it's a potential career path or way to get their foot in the door at a University.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mah boy SWOOPE making strides.



> "He looks natural," Pagano said. "He can get in a stance, he looks natural running routes, he's obviously got great ball skills and hands, he doesn't drop many balls, he's bright as all get out. Every time I walk by the tight end meeting room, he's in there watching tape, he's with (tight ends coach) Alfredo Roberts studying and learning. The guy has exceeded our expectations for having not played the game. He's doing a great job to this point. We've got some evidence out there of guys that have done the same thing, made the same transition, and ended up being pretty good football players," Pagano said, "so we're excited to see where he's going. He's got a high ceiling." (Ft Wayne.com)


Long ways to go still.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Sean Lee tore his ACL today. GOAT White Linebackers dying already. :jose

RIP any chance of Dallas having a not-terrible defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Gutted IRL

They have no DT to keep him free so it would've just been a matter of time

Still he's my favorite defender and losing him this early is devastating

To compound the comedy of errors that is this team, Zack Martin's block on a non contact drill did the deed


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Gutted IRL
> 
> They have no DT to keep him free so it would've just been a matter of time
> 
> ...


You guys got former RB Henry Melton at DT now. :mark:

But yeah. I feel you man. It's way too early for season ending injuries, especially if it was to my favorite defender on my team. Hugs bro.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Gutted IRL
> 
> They have no DT to keep him free so it would've just been a matter of time
> 
> ...


Oof, the rookie was the one that did him in? :deandre

That dude's gonna get shit on for a long, long time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So Brandon how would you feel if CAM won the Madden Cover? Would you be worried?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I wouldn't care if he were on the cover or not, no. I believe he said he'd like to be on the cover, so if he wins, I'll be happy for him. I'm not worried about a curse of any sort, if that's what you're wondering. If he gets injured, it'll be because of the offensive line, not the Football Gods.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> If kids quit playing it, it'll decline like baseball (this will be just one reason). Baseball was KING and GOD in America at one time. It's fallen far. It took decades, but the game is a shadow of itself as far as popularity goes.
> 
> Same thing is probably going to happen to the NFL.
> 
> *The only thing that can save the NFL is a DALLAS return to glory OBV.*


This right here is when Lee tore his ACL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

That joke barely makes sense. I posted that awhile ago. Are you citing butterfly effect? lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah, you jinxed them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bucs owner has died aged 86

R.I.P


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

edit: wrong guy. thought you meant the BUCKS guy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jeff Ireland fired by the Hawks after being brought in to help with the draft. :clap


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

My Record Predictions by teams

NFC North
Lions (11-5) (Will be a top 5 offense)
Packers (10-6) (Better defensively, but the lions will take over the NFC North)
Bears (10-6) (Tied for 2nd, and the same like the packers)
Vikings (6-10) (Teddy will have a horrible rookie year)

NFC South
Saints (12-4) (One more win than last year, NFC south champions)
Falcons (11-5) (Bounce back year, but the saints take over on 1 more W)
Buccaneers (9-7) (A huge improvement but not enough for the playoffs)
Panthers (8-8) (Average, defense will keep them in most games)

NFC East
Redskins (10-6) (Fully healthy RG3 bounces back especially with DJax on his side)
Eagles (9-7) (Will still be a threat even without DJax)
Giants (7-9) (Meh, Eli throws less picks but nothing special here)
Cowboys (5-11) (8-8 is better, but not this year, they are worse and everybody will blame Romo, not Jerry Jones, Romo)

NFC West
49ers (13-3) (49ers taking over NFC west, and meeting the Broncos in the superbowl)
Rams (10-6) (Biggest upset team of the year, they will shutdown the Hawks)
Cardinals (10-6) (Same success as last season)
Seahawks (7-9) (The most unexpected shocker of the entire season)

AFC North
Steelers (12-4) (AFC North champs and win both games against the Ravens)
Ravens (10-6) (Bounce back season, but the Steelers are more hungrier) 
Bengals (9-7) (Dalton will lead the league in INTs but still have a winning record)
Browns (9-7) (Manziel will have a great season with the Browns)

AFC South
Colts (14-2) (The 2nd most dominate AFC team next to the Broncos. Luck really shines this season, especially with his WR targets.
Texans (8-8) (Bounce back from worst to average)
Jaguars (7-9) (Much stronger on both sides of the ball, but not playoff material yet)
Titans (2-14) (The worst team in the league)

AFC East
Jets (11-5) (The next shocker of the season that nobody saw coming)
Patriots (9-7) (Pats are going down this season when the Jets and NFC West dominates)
Dolphins (8-8) (Average, nothing special)
Bills (6-10) (Even with Watkins, same old Bills)

AFC West
Broncos (15-1) (Superbowl 49 champs and another dominate season by manning and Co) (3rd times the charm)
Chargers (11-5) (Another good season from Rivers)
Chiefs (9-7) (Chiefs take a step back, but still retains a winning record)
Raiders (6-10)(Improvement but still last in AFC west)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm always pretty optimistic about the Jets (and usually disappointed) but we're not winning the division this year. The Pats are locked on for that barring a Brady injury. 

I do like the pieces we've put in place though. Actually some weapons on offense with some talent. Crazy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lmao No way Denver beats SF in the super bowl, SF would have done the same thing Seattle did.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> :lmao No way Denver beats SF in the super bowl, SF would have done the same thing Seattle did.


A repeat of SB 48 is not gonna happen again, especially with Denver's moves and attitude this offseason. Manning is pissed off and he is gonna prove it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

All teams are irrelevant compared to Philly. They're winning the Super Bowl.

UNBAN CHIP


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> Dolphins (8-8) (*Average, nothing special*)


As were these predictions.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> My Record Predictions by teams


No offense, but the standings don't add up very well. You had 24 teams with winning records / breaking even. Win totals gotta equal loss totals!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah Josh Gordon totally wouldn't fail another drug test

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...cited-for-marijuana-possession-231104886.html


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Josh Gordon, you colossal dumbass. I don't care how many goddamn receiving yards you had last season; you're officially more trouble than you're worth. If this management had any fucking brains, they'd cut you from the roster immediately.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


























Anyone always looks good in stripes! WHO DEY!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that Seth McFarland's inbred brother? ^


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> Is that Seth McFarland's inbred brother? ^


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



RyanPelley said:


> No offense, but the standings don't add up very well. You had 24 teams with winning records / breaking even. Win totals gotta equal loss totals!


Yep. 294-218 out of 512 outcomes. There should be 256 wins and losses (unless Donovan McNabb still forgets ties can happen).

I'd take a few wins out of the AFC West and NFC South.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Umm.... Dan Marino is one of the former players suing the NFL for concussions.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-dan-marino-sues-nfl-20140602-story.html


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I just saw that. As a Fin's fan, Marino should sue the Dolphins for never putting a good defense around him. Maybe it has to do with losing the CBS gig or his failed investments. As I remember, Marino never took the monster hits; he slid *a lot*. Sad that the guy I grew up cheering for has turned out to be such a weirdo.

Larry Csonka took some hard ass hits but he's one of the few old timers that you never hear crying about this shit. 

Just lol @ these NFL players suing. They play a sport where you are pretty much guaranteed to retire with serious complications. It's a gladiator sport. Next we're gonna have heroin addicts suing their dealers for the damage caused by shooting up. 

Ah well. It's good to see Sam Madison joining Jason Taylor in helping the new school. We need some schooling in the 2ndary maybe he can instill some of that knowledge. Just need Zach to get in there and get the LB'ers in order.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Exactly! I don't understand the lawsuits now. I could understand former players who played before concussions had a serious protocol asking for NFL funded medical insurance, back in the 40s - 50s - 60s - 70s.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;34936633 said:


> Anyone always looks good in stripes! WHO DEY!


Some of the ugliest uniforms in the NFL tho... lol. How can you feel intimidating in some feminine ass kitty cat stripes? The Bengals would be 10% better if they just had some respectable uni's. The old "Look good, play good".



How Bengals players feel running out the tunnel:


Spoiler


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



pryme tyme said:


> Some of the ugliest uniforms in the NFL tho... lol. How can you feel intimidating in some feminine ass kitty cat stripes? The Bengals would be 10% better if they just had some respectable uni's. The old "Look good, play good".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look better than them CFL uniforms the Ravens have though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Purple and black is bad 

Learn to contrast


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;35042130 said:


> They look better than them CFL uniforms the Ravens have though


lmao you can't even try to go there, your comparing kitty cat stripes to Edgar Allen Poe's purple and black that has been donned by some of the best defensive units in NFL history and a look that's synonymous with 2 of the greatest defensive players to ever play the game. Uniforms are subjective but we have to draw the line somewhere lol, I hate the Steelers but I have to admit their uni's are timeless and represent a rich history. It's not that I don't like the Bengals uni's because we're rivals, it's that I honestly think they look goofy and kinda feminine.



Spoiler:  Greatness


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Niners just extended Kaepernick for 6 years/$100 million and includes $61 million guaranteed.

:maury


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mother of God...

Cam's contract is going to be massive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

And he's going to sign with Dallas IMO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

61 million guaranteed is the highest ever. That is absolutely ridiculous considering he's not all that great IMO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> And he's going to sign with Dallas IMO


fuck you motherfucker don't you ever say something like that to me again or i will be forced to hurt myself and potentially others


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> fuck you motherfucker don't you ever say something like that to me again or i will be forced to hurt myself and potentially others


:duck



Spoiler


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Now we wait for the Bengals to give Dalton $120 mil :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;35046242 said:


> :duck
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Now we wait for the Bengals to give Dalton $120 mil :mark: :mark: :mark:


:frustrate


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

And the Chiefs give Alex Smith $100 mil :ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I won't flat out say Kap is undeserving of that deal with the current up trend in the QB pricing market but he has had the best supporting cast in football for the last 2 seasons (AKA his whole career as a starter). Top 3 OL, Top 3 Defense, reliable running game with Frank Gore behind that beastly OL, nice array of targets in Crabtree, Boldin, and the mismatch machine Vernon Davis. Haven't been all that impressed with Kap tbh but the 49ers have to be banking on the fact that he's still getting better and his best football is still ahead of him.

Not a great deal for the 49ers Front Office but they were kind of between a rock and a hard place here with the QB pricing market like it is


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> And the Chiefs give Alex Smith $100 mil :ti


Fuck i hope not :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Alex Smith needs to realize he will get more money signing with the Chiefs than if he would to become a free agent. He HAS to realize that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. Hate that deal for Colin. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Alex Smith needs to realize he will get more money signing with the Chiefs than if he would to become a free agent. He HAS to realize that.


$100 Million for Captain Checkdown? :kobe9


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> But in news that otherwise might seem ridiculous, NFL.com's Ian Rapoport writes that Smith wants to be paid more than the seven-year, $126.7 million deal that Bears quarterback Jay Cutler signed in January.


:ti Plz hurry up your progression, Aaron Murray.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*










....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Newton, Wilson, Luck, and RG3 are going to get more than that. Might include Foles on that list as well. Dalton and Tannehill on the other hand...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:mark: Colin Kaepernick practice facility here we(Nevada) come :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> ....


Finally there's fucking tattoos in madden! That's pissed me off the last couple years with that franchise, guys like Kap just don't look like themselves without the tats and NBA 2k has had that shit for years now. Hot damn do those graphics look good, although madden has a reputation for not using pics from actual gameplay so I hope that's not the case.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That does look good. Wonder if EA will bother making realistic looking faces for more than 2% of the players.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Now we wait for the Bengals to give Dalton $120 mil :mark: :mark: :mark:


For all of his many faults, at least Mike Brown isn't that stupid.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Andy Daulton would only get 20 mil guaranteed :side:

At least this means Wilson is getting a 140 mil contract with 100 mil guaranteed next year :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Kaepernick deal isn't as bad as was reported or interpreted yesterday. Go check out what the deal really entails. It's a good deal for SF.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So Dan Patrick just said Cam Newton is a more complete quarterback than Colin. Comments anyone?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

the deal really depends on how much the cap raises over the next few years. I dont think kaep is worth gutting that defense in any way and he is not winning)or getting close to) a superbowl, at his current skill level, without a lot of supporting help. oh well, niners should be fun to watch this year regardless as they're pretty much ALL IN this year.


And Cam is certainly better than Kaep. Id say Kaep is better on his feet as he's really amazing when given open space, but so is Cam and Cam's throwing ability is better. Kaep struggles hard against tough defenses and gets shut down. That doesnt happen nearly as often to Cam, although he has his moments.


Regardless, Luck is already the CLEAR QB of the generation, future first ballot HOF, etc etc. Gotta say this now so I can say I called it years down the line, even though I already said it all when he was drafted. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I like Cam more too. Cam still does pretty well with what WRs he's got, which is next to nothing. Seriously, Greg Olsen is his best option in that offense. While Olsen is good, lol he shouldn't be the best option in any offense.

Not sure Kaep is a better runner. It might be close, but again, I'd rather have Cam. He's bigger and just as elusive. Not sure he's faster, but he's pretty fast given his size.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Interested to see how Kaep does this season with the receivers he'll have this year. VD, Crabtree, Boldin, Stevie Johnson, Brandon Lloyd (This one's a big question mark though, he's on the wrong side of 30 and was out of football last year). Obviously on paper it's by far the best receiving corps he will have had since taking over as Niners QB so shall be interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Plus he still has a monster offensive line and Gore backed by what seems to be solid backups in Hyde and Hunter. Lattimore might never regain what he had in college. I assume the Niners think he won't since they drafted Hyde.


Seattle said they're going RBBC this year (running back by committee). Unleash CHRISTINE. I assume they're just going to get Michael involved in some pass plays, and try to keep Lynch healthy and fresh for a playoff run and title defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I don't really think Lattimore will ever have a significant impact for the Niners. It was a low risk, high reward situation but like you said I think them drafting Hyde early showed that they know. Injuries suck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

KAEP

*Mr*, *NORO* and *Magic* all made tremendous points on this most quintessential of current events.

I'll just say that it's not a horrible deal at all for the Niners, they were going to have to pay up and this was as inexpensive a contract as they could work out for Kaepernick with one year left on his contract. It was prudent to go all in. I say this as a Niners fan who has some significant qualms about Kaepernick, too. As *Noto* remarked, it will be quite interesting to see how he performs with this receiver corps with which he will have an opportunity to play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Bears signed Jimmy Clausen. :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

http://deadspin.com/colin-kaepernicks-126-million-contract-is-remarkably-1586520353

Honestly, he'll never make anywhere near that max number


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I like Cam more too. Cam still does pretty well with what WRs he's got, which is next to nothing. Seriously, Greg Olsen is his best option in that offense. While Olsen is good, lol he shouldn't be the best option in any offense.


KELVIN to change all of that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns officially sign Terrance West today. I'm calling it: he's gonna be the next Ray Rice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

he's going to beat up his wife in an elevator and then drag her around?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hey man she had it coming... she even said so.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hey man she had it coming... she even said so.


Come at the king, you best not miss


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Atlanta Falcons have announced that they will be this year's Hard Knocks team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Thank god it's not the Rams cause I know it just would've become the Michael Sam reality show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Now I can infiltrate their facility and send Riverboat Ron tips! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Thank god it's not the Rams cause I know it just would've become the Michael Sam reality show.


He already is getting his own anyways.

Fucking Seahawks retreading Vikings again, this time Kevinn Williams.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ESPN wrote an article about how Hoyer is at the top of our QB depth chart going into training camp. :lmao If Manziel isn't named the starter, they're gonna get the worst case of blue balls.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

i hope with all my heart manziel starts week 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

the future just became more bleak. :jose

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11084903/vince-young-announces-retirement-return-university-texas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

He still has a Senior year left to play, right? :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah but















Chuck Noll is dead at 82. Steelers fans assemble.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> i hope with all my heart manziel starts week 1


So does the rest of the league. He's gonna be a bust.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/us-patent-office-cancels-redskins-trademark-registration-says-name-is-disparaging/2014/06/18/e7737bb8-f6ee-11e3-8aa9-dad2ec039789_story.html

GG Redskins lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Washington ********


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Jonathan Franklin


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I really wanted Brandon Flowers to join the Bengals. Oh well. We still have a top 5 defense. We're not missing a beat.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵ash®;35851402 said:


> I really wanted Brandon Flowers to join the Bengals. Oh well. We still have a top 5 defense. We're not missing a beat.


Going to the AFC championship game this year. Going to be a great season :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Going to the AFC championship game this year. Going to be a great season :mark:


Someone has to knock out Denver first. I'm not confident we can beat them. Just being honest :lol

Not sure no one is besides the Seahawks and maybe the 49ers ( and they're in the NFC ). Everyone else however is fair play. Anything short of a 2nd seed at least would be considered a failure with our roster. I'm ready for some football already :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> losing in the Wild Card game this year. just like any other season :mark:


fixed


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

We're getting a 1st round bye this year so that's not happening


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

TKOK getting put onto my Shit List


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*






This dude is incredibly insightful.

BTW, this might be the greatest sports site ever made:

http://www.sportsgangsta.com/2014/06/07/indianapolis-colts-2014-training-camp-profile-erik-swoope/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Randy Moss coaching at his sons school (his sons playing basketball so not on the football team), this could either be a shitfest, or the start of an epic career.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*I'm going to NYC and Boston in a couple of months and looking at going to a Patriots game, any idea how easy it is go get tickets?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'd assume Patriots or Giants tickets won't be hard to get, but will probably be expensive. There are ticket brokers you can buy from as the games will probably be sold out. I'd check right now from the respective teams to see if tickets are available. If/when the games are sold out, you'll have to use the aforementioned ticket brokers. Or buy them from scalpers the day of the game.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I'd assume Patriots or Giants tickets won't be hard to get, but will probably be expensive. There are ticket brokers you can buy from as the games will probably be sold out. I'd check right now from the respective teams to see if tickets are available. If/when the games are sold out, you'll have to use the aforementioned ticket brokers. Or buy them from scalpers the day of the game.


*Thanks for the quick response man, I originally wanted to go see the Giants play but they have no home games while I'm in NY. I think it's Pats/Broncos that's on during my visit. Any idea what I'm looking at paying roughly?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I really can't say since I'm not in Boston. Dallas Cowboys tickets can range from $30 for awful general admission to a few hundred. It all depends on what is available for that game, the tickets range in price depending on where the seat is in the stadium. I'd go to the New England Patriots website to get the price of tickets. That'll give you an idea.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Uh-Keeb Talib got arrested for throwing bottles in the club. Agent says it's Uh-Keeb's brother..Hilarious...Broncos are holding their heads while the Pats are smiling


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

RIP Chuck Noll


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


> So does the rest of the league. He's gonna be a bust.


stfu and mire my avatar


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

rip josh gordon's nfl career


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Josh Gordon, you fuck face. I don't give a shit how many receiving yards he had for us last season; he's a dangerous liability. Management, please fire his ass immediately.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Don't worry anyone can play WR for the most part. He's replaceable.

He had good STATS, big deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

mrmr clearly has no idea who was throwing to Gordon. that fuck face was super talented, too bad he couldnt put down da chronic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Josh Gordon; Million dollar talent, two cent brain. What a fucking idiot. If he wasn't such a dummy, he was well on his way to making HUGE money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I know he had good STATS. I explicitly stated that. So what? So do a lot of WR since everyone throws so much now. I mean you're not going to replace Gordon with some guy off of the street, but he's not Demaryius Thomas.


training camp soon:mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Ranch Dressing said:


> mrmr clearly has no idea who was throwing to Gordon. that fuck face was super talented, too bad he couldnt put down da chronic.


brian hoyer was really the dude who drove that offense, an offense with one of the worst running games ive ever seen, its not like hes a scrub who doesnt deserve to play and gordon was doing it himself and is some super receiver of the gods. once cameron develops hes going to be a bigger mismatch and a better investment for that team anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

hoyer played like 3 games. maybe 3 and a half.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

yeah and in those games he made the browns offense look somewhat reputable. gordon played 14 and the offense looked like shit in most of those. every receiver not named calvin johnson is replaceable, the position is brimming with talent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You're right about me not knowing who the Cleveland QB was last year. I have no clue who it was. It doesn't matter though. If you throw all the time to one guy (yes I know about Jordan Cameron) he's going to get STATS...and you're going to lose a lot, ie 2013 Cleveland Browns.

lol totally didn't know this but Cleveland threw it more than any team last year. More than Denver even. Makes sense since their running was so bad. Someone has to catch a ton of balls, and Gordon was the beneficiary.

http://www.teamrankings.com/nfl/stat/pass-attempts-per-game


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Fortunately the Browns will have Miles Austin for 4-6 games this year


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> brian hoyer was really the dude who drove that offense, an offense with one of the worst running games ive ever seen, its not like hes a scrub who doesnt deserve to play and gordon was doing it himself and is some super receiver of the gods. once cameron develops hes going to be a bigger mismatch and a better investment for that team anyway.


And those are FACTS!! For the brief time he started for us last season, Hoyer carried that offense to near competent levels. He DESERVES to be the starter this season. Cameron does need some development before we can get some long-term success from him, which could take time. That's why I'm hoping Connor Vernon and Kenny Shaw turn up and have a great rookie season.



MrMister said:


> lol totally didn't know this but Cleveland threw it more than any team last year. More than Denver even. Makes sense since their running was so bad. Someone has to catch a ton of balls, and Gordon was the beneficiary.
> 
> http://www.teamrankings.com/nfl/stat/pass-attempts-per-game


Yup. We did. And I'm not surprised in the slightest. I feel like the Richardson trade probably had something to do with our running game being so shitty. But Ben Tate and Terrance West should help fix that problem so we don't have to pass as often as we did.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



padraic said:


> brian hoyer was really the dude who drove that offense, an offense with one of the worst running games ive ever seen, its not like hes a scrub who doesnt deserve to play and gordon was doing it himself and is some super receiver of the gods. once cameron develops hes going to be a bigger mismatch and a better investment for that team anyway.


:clap


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Less than a month until football is back. I don't give a fuck if it is pre-season football. Football is fuckin football.

WHO DEY! Bengals superbowl bound!*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Meh, Chiefs will probably finish 9-7, 10-6 range. People are vastly underating them and way too many analysts assume that if you lose a starter, that you don't have capable backups to replace them. The Chiefs O-Line had good backups that will replace Schwartz, Asamoah and Albert just fine. It was really annoying to me to listen to that 'hate' sometimes. 

Chiefs are a team really built for the future. With Aaron Murray, De'Anthony Thomas and many young defensive players, I think we will be just fine. Brandon Flowers didn't fit in with the system and that was obvious last year. Phillip Gaines is a name to watch out for. Dude was realllly good at Rice... yes, it's Rice but it's still college football :side:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

So close to football season I can almost taste it..... 



 #2Rings #12thMan :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



TomahawkJock said:


> Meh, Chiefs will probably finish 9-7, 10-6 range. People are vastly underating them and way too many analysts assume that if you lose a starter, that you don't have capable backups to replace them. The Chiefs O-Line had good backups that will replace Schwartz, Asamoah and Albert just fine. It was really annoying to me to listen to that 'hate' sometimes.
> 
> Chiefs are a team really built for the future. With Aaron Murray, De'Anthony Thomas and many young defensive players, I think we will be just fine. Brandon Flowers didn't fit in with the system and that was obvious last year. Phillip Gaines is a name to watch out for. Dude was realllly good at Rice... yes, it's Rice but it's still college football :side:


Nah. They aren't underrating them. They're just pointing out that they don't have a cupcake schedule like last year. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Bears will fail again this year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Cutler's gonna be MVP bro. Skip Bayless and Vegas say so. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Plz stay healthy Cutler.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Browns will go 7-9 or 8-8 and just BARELY fail to get a wildcard spot. And I'll be okay with that.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> Browns will go 7-9 or 8-8 and just BARELY fail to get a wildcard spot. And I'll be okay with that.


Im not a huge fan of the Browns but they are one of the teams I actually wanna see do well. Too be honest, I hope Hoyer can keep the starting job. I thought he did well in the games that he played last season. I was kinda dissappointed that the one game I got to see live tho on TNF and he got hurt. Cant wait to see what he's got with a full season.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I am rooting for the Browns to do well this year against the Ravens and the Steelers
:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Spicoli said:


> Im not a huge fan of the Browns but they are one of the teams I actually wanna see do well. Too be honest, I hope Hoyer can keep the starting job. I thought he did well in the games that he played last season. I was kinda dissappointed that the one game I got to see live tho on TNF and he got hurt. Cant wait to see what he's got with a full season.


Just wait till the season starts!! Hoyer's gonna be a beast at full health!! :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

He better be healthy with all the rest he'll have holding the clipboard


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> He better be healthy with all the rest he'll have holding the clipboard


Damn :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵A$H®;36558210 said:


> *Less than a month until football is back. I don't give a fuck if it is pre-season football. Football is fuckin football.
> 
> WHO DEY! Bengals superbowl bound!*


preseason is a terrible tease. It's not really football, more like glorified practice. It's barely more than a scrimmage. There is no GLORY. 

I can't wait for it either:side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I can't wait for it either:side:


*What are the expectations for your Cowboys MrMister :lol*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

8-8 like always

Defense being the worst in the league could drop them to 4-12 or 3-13. :romo should keep them in almost every game though. He's laughed at a lot because he picks terrible times to throw INTs, but really he's the biggest reason why Dallas has been in playoff contention the past few years. Without him, this is a perennial 3-13 team. The defense is probably the worst it's ever been in Dallas. I'm not sure even :romo can offset that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lol

*The only thing holding the Bengals back is our mediocre soft coach and a owner that's stubborn as a mule. But I think 11-5 or maybe even 12-4 seems like a good prediction.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I never know what's going in the AFC North. A few plays here and there can shit that division in favor of any except Cleveland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*AFC North quick summary:*

*Basically the Browns being the Browns and the Ravens & Steelers are old :lol. But the division is always smashmouth.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Typical Steelers are old generalization. Steelers aren't old anymore. Pretty much the exact opposite. 


Average age on offense on week 1: 26.1
Average age on defence on week 2: 25.8

This doesn't include undrafted rookies and most players on reserve/future contract.

You will need a new generalization.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

they suck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

That one could work!

They will never suck bad enough with Big Ben at QB and DICK running the defense tho.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵A$H®;36612882 said:


> *The only thing holding the Bengals back is our mediocre soft coach and a owner that's stubborn as a mule. *


That and your mediocre QB


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



PGSucks said:


> That and your mediocre QB


*Dalton gets so much criticism its ridiculous. Even though I think he shouldn't get a new contract yet, I still have faith in him.*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really excited to see this Jets offense , though I'm not a fan of Vick , and Geno still is a work in progress. Jets definitely have better offensive pieces than they did last year though and no more Holmes bumming it up whew 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

#1 player of the year according to his NFL comrades.

NBD, kind of a BD but NBD.

Had me sittin there like


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I think when it's all said and done in the AFC North it will come down to the Steelers and the Bengals. Dalton is playing for a big money contract. I personally feel this could be Dalton's last peak season. He throws the touchdowns, but he also makes tons of mistakes, like interceptions. The Bengals don't have a legit ground game yet. Bernard is nice, but he is no Ray Rice nor will he ever be. I feel like Giovanni is too small to play starter in this AFC North division. AJ Green is a solid target and always consistent, and the defense is what it is. I would be surprised if they went 10-6 this year and likely get a wild card.

The Browns have a chance at 3rd place this year, but I think Manziel is going to come up way short and fans will realize how awful of a move it was. The Browns have a respectable defense, but this isn't a team built for success. The Weeden and Richardson picks were terrible and yet another reason why this team drafted Manziel. You have to score points at some to win games and the Browns don't have the offense to do so. Its a shame Joe Thomas is wasting his time because he will never receive a Super Bowl ring playing in Cleveland. Thomas should be traded and rebuild all over again.

The Ravens are so 50/50 it's unreal. This is the same team who got shitted on by Peyton Manning in the season opener last year. I think poor drafting is certainly coming back to haunt this team. The addition of Smith at WR will do very little for Joe Flacco. He certainly lost team morale with his poor performance. Rice and Flacco could rebound, but they were an average offense to begin with. Rice isn't the same back from two years ago. His injury set him back a bit longer each week he played. His numbers on the field were awful. This is a team with no real identity at all right now. Cinderella Super Bowl team.

My Steelers will win the division. They played 8-4 to end the season. They missed the post season by a field goal and let's face it, they fucked by the refs during that Chiefs game. How many bad calls does it take to keep the Steelers out of post season? That was last year. Bell is the perfect RB to own in the AFC North. He reminds me a whole lot of a Matt Forte. The Steelers found some names in free agency that I think will contribute to the team this year. They have tons of speed on defense now and aren't old. I think a key piece to their success will what the new offensive line coach Mike Munchak will do with the offensive line that is young and talented. If they can get a clear ground game going it will make it ten times easier for Ben to get it done through the pass game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



truk83 said:


> I think when it's all said and done in the AFC North it will come down to the Steelers and the Bengals. Dalton is playing for a big money contract. I personally feel this could be Dalton's last peak season. He throws the touchdowns, but he also makes tons of mistakes, like interceptions. The Bengals don't have a legit ground game yet. Bernard is nice, but he is no Ray Rice nor will he ever be. I feel like Giovanni is too small to play starter in this AFC North division. AJ Green is a solid target and always consistent, and the defense is what it is. I would be surprised if they went 10-6 this year and likely get a wild card.


*That's why we drafted Jeremy Hill. We have our downhill runner and now we can spread the defenses out more with Giovani. A great running game is going to make Dalton's life easier and AJ Green will have his best season yet. With our offense and defense ( with Hall & Atkins healthy ) no way we're coming up short in the division.

Get ready for a Bengals repeat of us roaring on top of the North. 11-5, finally winning our playoff game ( should put an 's' because we're going to make some noise ), and face off against Denver in the AFC title game. Book it. *


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Less than a month for the pré season and two for the season can not wait to see Foles in action :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵A$H®;36626450 said:


> *That's why we drafted Jeremy Hill. We have our downhill runner and now we can spread the defenses out more with Giovani. A great running game is going to make Dalton's life easier and AJ Green will have his best season yet. With our offense and defense ( with Hall & Atkins healthy ) no way we're coming up short in the division.
> 
> Get ready for a Bengals repeat of us roaring on top of the North. 11-5, finally winning our playoff game ( should put an 's' because we're going to make some noise ), and face off against Denver in the AFC title game. Book it. *


except the steelers are winning 12 soooooo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Glad to see everyone excited about the new season.

I'm still trying to get over needing 1 win to get in and losing 0-19 to the Bills and 7-20 to the Jets to end my 2013.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Finally some REAL FOOTBALL!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Lol Steelers...... How's that O-Line holding up!? Is it improving!? You all are lucky Michael Johnson signed with Tampa Bay. It's alright though. We're still going to be chewing on some Roethlisberger. 'All we can eat' ( that's if Dunlap & Atkins leave anything left ).*



Joel Anthony said:


> Glad to see everyone excited about the new season.
> 
> I'm still trying to get over needing 1 win to get in and losing 0-19 to the Bills and 7-20 to the Jets to end my 2013.


*I like that Ryan Tannehill guy. I actually had him on my fantasy team a few weeks last season. Typically gotten me 17-20 points. I still want revenge for that OT safety loss. Hopefully that gets rectified in the playoffs.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lol a Bengals fan talking trash is awesome. Pls continue.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Joel Anthony said:


> Glad to see everyone excited about the new season.
> 
> I'm still trying to get over needing 1 win to get in and losing 0-19 to the Bills and 7-20 to the Jets to end my 2013.


Me too. That was so pathetic.



₵A$H®;36726202 said:


> *
> I like that Ryan Tannehill guy. I actually had him on my fantasy team a few weeks last season. Typically gotten me 17-20 points. I still want revenge for that OT safety loss. Hopefully that gets rectified in the playoffs.*


*

Tannehill has all the talent. He just needs better coaching and more consistency. I think he will get the coaching this year, but the consistency is on him. This will be the make or break year for him.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Joel Anthony said:


> Glad to see everyone excited about the new season.
> 
> I'm still trying to get over needing 1 win to get in and losing 0-19 to the Bills and 7-20 to the Jets to end my 2013.


:Jordan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Joel Anthony said:


> Glad to see everyone excited about the new season.
> 
> I'm still trying to get over needing 1 win to get in and losing 0-19 to the Bills and 7-20 to the Jets to end my 2013.


Oh yeah. I remember that. My condolences.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> lol a Bengals fan talking trash is awesome. Pls continue.


If that defense can stay healthy..man...IF IF IF...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵A$H®;36726202 said:


> *Lol Steelers...... How's that O-Line holding up!? Is it improving!? You all are lucky Michael Johnson signed with Tampa Bay. It's alright though. We're still going to be chewing on some Roethlisberger. 'All we can eat' ( that's if Dunlap & Atkins leave anything left ).*[/COLOR][/B]


The season hasn't started yet, so it's holding up just fine...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

JIM just jinxed the steelers oline. theyre about to fall like flies before the regular season now.


also everyone read for:












THE FOOTBALL GOD.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> If that defense can stay healthy..man...IF IF IF...


*Lol think about this... Our two best defensive players missed the majority of the season and the Bengals still went 11-5. I'm not worried what-so-ever.

60.9%
11,360 yards
80 touchdowns
49 interceptions
87 QB rating

Not too bad for a 3 year campaign for Dalton. Not mediocre in the slightest. Now his playoff performances have been a different story. But the problem was Gruden tried to make him something that he's not. That and a lackluster running game is what doomed them. Bengals have their running back tandem now. We have a Top 10 offense and a top 5 defense. No one in our division even come close to our talent. I think we're the 3rd best team in the AFC ( behind the Broncos & Pats ). Even though we shut down Brady and co. last year, I still think they're the class of the AFC along with the Broncos.*



MrMister said:


> lol a Bengals fan talking trash is awesome. Pls continue.


*Looooooooool*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lolol

The Bengals have 5 playoff wins in their history. Plz go.



Ranch Dressing said:


> JIM just jinxed the steelers oline. theyre about to fall like flies before the regular season now.


Probably. 

Our O-line is young and talented though. Just need to learn quickly under Numchak who has a history of getting success out of his offensive line. More Bell will help, and Adams moving back to his correct side, and a proper scheme, etc etc etc.

I think it will be better this year. It would be hard to be worse mind you.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

steelers offense is going to be beastly. munchak made a bunch of scrubs in tennessee and the near-retarded chris johson into an all time running game. steelers o-line is filled with first and second round picks. decastro and pouncey are proven. foster and beachum looked good last year down the stretch. gilbert has talent. plus bell and blount and we actually have a passing game.

if the defense can get some turnovers get out the way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

They (o-line) did look better down the stretch that's for sure. 

I'm not sold on this team as a whole though. I don't think they are that great.

They will never be bad enough to get a good pick though as long as Ben and DICK are there though so you pretty much just have to hope they are good every year.

Plz be good.

#SEVENBURG


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

d's gonna be iffy for sure, its wholly dependent on how the new guys mesh and develop. hopefully lebeau can get them playing well down the stretch, and if the offense is as good as i think it'll be, a decent playoff run should be happening. afc's a crapshoot, anything can happen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



₵A$H®;36786089 said:


> *Looooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Cincinnati would be the favorites in the AFC (in my eyes, at least) if they had Romo, breh.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:romo:romo:romo

Talking shit about a QB when you have Dalton.

/maury
/thoseblackguylaughinggifs


A cocky Bengals fan is like a cocky Cardinals fan. I've never met one. You must be young Cash, because the failures haven't crushed your soul yet.



Cash...thoughts and feelings about JIMMY's contract?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> Cash...thoughts and feelings about JIMMY's contract?


*He's well worth it imo. One of the most athletic tight ends in the league. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Romo is a top 10 QB that came from nothing..People knock him just because it's the trendy thing to do...smh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

inb4 Stafford wins MVP and Caldwell becomes first coach other than Wayne Fontes to win a playoff game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

my condolences to pratch/lc/cash/other bengal fans. There's no way Dalton doesn't get an extension at this point. he's the present and the FUTURE. 


at least you guys can enjoy watching Green get wide open only to be underthrown or not thrown to at all. :hayden3


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Dat Romo is Goat :romo2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bears Training Camp starts next friday. :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hell, even better, HOF game starts in less than 2 weeks. Might be pre season but football is football. Hurrahs!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Here's Jaws QB countdown ( rankings ):*



> 1. Peyton Manning - Denver Broncos
> 
> 2. Tom Brady - New England Patriots
> 
> ...


*No objections from me. Seems pretty fair.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn good list. Personally, I'd have Rodgers and Brees over Tom Brady at this point, but hey, ESPN doesn't pay me for opinions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Brady is there because of championships from over 10 years ago. He's not even close to the Brees/Manning/Rodgers tier. That's the only problem I have with the list. You have to have Manning/Brees/Rodgers on top in any order and then there's everyone else, and then there's the bad QBs.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:rodgers


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Brady doesn't have quality WR's like the other thooguh so I cant say he doesn't deserve the recognition..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:brady will let the taters tate for now then everything will go back to normal in a few months.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Brady is fine, he just got off to a bad start last year due to injuries and chemistry issues.

First 8 games: 171/307 (55.7 completion %), 1824 yards (228 YPG), 9 TD, 6 INT
Last 8 games: 209/321 (65.1 completion %), 2519 yards (314.9 YPG), 16 TD, 5 INT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

those second half numbers are not impressive, let alone elite, whatsoever except for the low INT count. 

A 3 week binge against Broncos/Texans/Browns where he put up 1100 yards and 7 TDs helped out quite a bit too.


brady being second is laughable.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

as is luck at 5. really don't think he's better than rivers, ben or ryan whatsoever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Agreed. his track record isnt there yet and that's a ranking based totally on what he'll become rather than what he has been(which is a top 10 QB, tbf, but not a top 5). 


im fine with admitting that.


although i disagree with choosing Big Ben and matt ryan(especially matt ryan, wtf) as the QBs he's not better than. :mcgee3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

ryan is similar to romo only without the late game interception. his only knock is his inability to win games in the playoffs, which is tough to pull off in a loaded nfc. i still consider ben elite. he's still one of the better play extenders in the game, but that receiving corps is doing him no favors at all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

big ben had the same type of cast around him as Luck last year and had nowhere near the success. he's not better than Luck brah, not now anyway. 


Matt Ryan is more similar to Dalton than he is Romo. Romo gets unwarrented hate even though he carries his team regularly, the hate Ryan receives is pretty warranted considering what he's working with. He did awful last year without his receivers so again, I wouldnt put him above Luck.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

lel. the INTs were a little high for him but I wouldn't call 4.5k passing yards and 26 td's awful. put ryan in the afc and we'll see what happens. the afc, at least last year, was to some degree comparable to the nba's eastern conference.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Tom Brady had a dreadful start and a strong finish. You can't diminish someone's accomplishments by saying "well he had good gams against these teams..." Well those teams count too. If his second half numbers aren't "elite". What's elite? If you matched the second half numbers through 16 games he'd have over 5,000 yards passing, 32 TDS to only 10 interceptions. 

He'd be#3 in yards, #4 in TDs and have the second fewest interceptions among Nfl starters...

And he would do it with a 5'10" Jewish QB as his top receiver.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Mister, would you rather have :kaep or :romo?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> 13. Colin Kaepernick - San Francisco 49ers
> 
> 14. Cam Newton - Carolina Panthers


:kobe5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Kaepernick for sure. He's younger.

Luck at 5 is fine. After the three gods, it doesn't really matter where you put guys as long as good QBs aren't with the bad ones.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

MRMR Cam is younger than Kap and they both came into the league the same year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I would take Alex over Kaepernick tbh. I think Kaep is overrated as fuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alex Smith over Kaep? 

Uh...no. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


> I would take Alex over Kaepernick tbh. I think Kaep is overrated as fuck.


Of course you would: You're a Kansas City fan


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Perfect Poster said:


> MRMR Cam is younger than Kap and they both came into the league the same year.


I was answering STACKS. WWF just showed up and ninja'd my post and I didn't care to edit in the stax quote.

Between Cam and Kaep, I want Cam.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

What about RG3?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I still believe in him, but he might be injury prone because he's not as big as Kaep or Cam. Right now, I'd rather have Kaep due to that. But I think Griffin can be better. I like all three a lot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah, but Jaws has Griff so much further down the list. Maybe if he had an OL?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

His rookie year was filled with big plays. He probably can't do that every year. But...maybe he can? He only really has Garcon. Desean is GARBAGE (he's not really i just don't like him and think he's overrated). Jordan Reed can be good if he can avoid concussion. Morris is a tank. Is the Wash OL bad? They were pretty good Griff's rookie year. I didn't pay much attention to the Skins last year since they were so bad. I was too busy laughing at them. Their team was like Dallas's defense except it was the whole team.

Griff played on one leg though. If he's 100% now which he should be, he's going to be more like 2012 than he was 2013.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I wouldn't put Luck so high. Honestly his numbers are solid enough but they're similar to Kaepernicks mins the added benefit of running


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



el dandy said:


> Of course you would: You're a Kansas City fan


Doesn't matter tbh. I'd have the same opinion if Alex wasn't our QB.

Charles isn't reporting to camp until he gets more money. Looks like we're screwed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

He'll show up at some point. The holdouts rarely work.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Charles getting traded to the Cowboys


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Leon Hall will be back for camp. Hallelujah* :cheer

*EDIT: Geno Atkins was placed on the PUP, but he should be ready to go against Baltimore ( week 1 ).*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Cutting Flowers is looking all the more beneficial to us if Charles is indeed holding out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


> Doesn't matter tbh. I'd have the same opinion if Alex wasn't our QB.
> 
> Charles isn't reporting to camp until he gets more money. Looks like we're screwed.


Nothing's better than checkdowns and quick slants, eh?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


> I would take Alex over Kaepernick tbh. I think Kaep is overrated as fuck.


Interesting. I do agree Kap is overrated but I don't know about Smith either. Always felt he's not a QB you'd want if you're team is down by anymore than 7 lol

Speaking of Kap, Bengals plan to give Dalton Kap-like money according to Mike Brown. I have no problem with that. I like Dalton but hate the way they use him. He'd be more appreciated if they weren't having him throw it 30-35 times in a lot of games imo. That does the team a disservice


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> I still believe in him, but he might be injury prone because he's not as big as Kaep or Cam. Right now, I'd rather have Kaep due to that. But I think Griffin can be better. I like all three a lot.


Why do you like Kaep a lot?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> I like Dalton but hate the way they use him. He'd be more appreciated if they weren't having him throw it 30-35 times in a lot of games imo. That does the team a disservice


*That's exactly what I was talking about a few pages back. Gruden tried to make him into something that he's not ( on top of that, a lack of a solid running game would force him to throw that many times ). Hue Jackson is planning on giving the offensive playbook a heavy dose of running. That's why ( again ) they drafted Jeremy Hill. Downhill runner along with the Law Firm will have the defenses respect and that will open the field for some play-action. Giovani will spread the field out even more for the passing game as well. Ultimately AJ Green will see a lot of single coverage from all of that. Bengals are cooking something really dangerous.*

*Rex Burkhead is looking like he might take that final running back spot over the Law Firm though. Jesus. Bengals have crazy depth at almost every position. *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

to that 4th quarter comeback point, one of the reason he has so many is because of how bad the cowboys usually are and that has led to a lot more opportunities it come back from.


it's the same way with Luck. due to how shitty the colts can be at times, including his own struggles, he's had a lot of opportunities to comeback in games these last 2 years. although completing a comeback is impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Can't wait to see maw boy BROCK JENSEN show out in training camp.

:brock

OH YEAH, did I mention before today that I'm _really_ pulling for ERIK SWOOPE to make the Colt's roster? 

The guy who has never played padded football in his life?

THIS GUY:











Not saying he's going to follow the footsteps of Jimmy Graham.. but I remember Jimmy as that undersized red headed Center for the Canes hoop's squad that looked like he didn't know what the fuck he was doing at times..it can be done. Swoope has ten times the athleticism. Let's see if he's got the hands, and toughness.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*He has really good size for a WR. But it'll be hard to crack their WR depth. T.Y Hilton, Hakeem Nicks, & Reggie Wayne are solid. Hope he displays that basketball athleticism like Graham did and yeah, most importantly, show good hands. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> Interesting. I do agree Kap is overrated but I don't know about Smith either. Always felt he's not a QB you'd want if you're team is down by anymore than 7 lol
> 
> Speaking of Kap, Bengals plan to give Dalton Kap-like money according to Mike Brown. I have no problem with that. I like Dalton but hate the way they use him. He'd be more appreciated if they weren't having him throw it 30-35 times in a lot of games imo. That does the team a disservice


So they're giving him a small contract with a lot of incentives to make it bigger?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



> _Mike Brown has made it clear he wants to re-sign quarterback Andy Dalton, but he also will do so at the right price. Brown even went as far as to say how the contract should look, citing Colin Kaepernick's deal with the 49ers as the range Dalton's deal should be in. Those two have had differing levels of success, but Kaepernick's deal does appear to be a good starting point for Dalton: A deal that would pay him a lot up front, but the annual value will decrease if Dalton can't reach certain incentives (winning a playoff game would be a good one). However, it's odd to see an owner disclose details in the middle of a contract negotiation. You rarely see sides publicly discuss the details of contract talks. Why reveal the details of the deal now to the public?
> 
> That could one of two reasons:
> 
> ...


http://www.cincyjungle.com/2014/7/23/5927313/mike-brown-puts-ball-andy-daltons-court

http://www.bengals.com/media-lounge/videos/Mike-Brown-on-Daltons-contract/56273d35-71cc-489d-8edc-0c07454d2a69

*Dalton has a lot to prove and the Bengals would be somewhat protected if he fails. We can't afford to sign him to a much bigger deal at this point, it may cost us, but at least we'll know if Dalton can truly be the franchise guy we want. I'd say it's a fair deal all-around. A smart move by Brown.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

His career would go into the shitter if he left the Bengals anyways. He's not good enough to revive a franchise like the Raiders/Jags/Titans/etc so he'd really have nowhere good to go unless he lucked out like ALEX SMITH.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Barmwell's trade value column, :kaep is 5 and :cam is 6 :HA

:luck 2 and :wilson 1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Why do you like Kaep a lot?


Have you seen him play? I'm not sure why you're asking this question. His talent is glaringly obvious. He might only be another Randall Cunningham, but that's a pretty good QB to be like.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Sidney Rice announces his retirement from the NFL at age 27 due to concussions:*



> _Sidney Rice walked away from what has been his life and into a new chapter of his life on Wednesday.
> 
> Rice, 27, was limited to eight games with the Seahawks last season and nine in 2011 because of injuries that prompted him to start thinking about life after football – a process that led him to announce his retirement after seven NFL seasons. “I was just thinking about things I’ve been through in the last few years,” said Rice, a big-play wide receiver who signed with the Seahawks in 2011 after playing his first four seasons with the Minnesota Vikings. “I’ve hit the ground a number of times. I have quite a few injuries. It’s something I’ve always battled through and came back from. “But I just figure at this point I have the rest of my life ahead of me and I want to be able to function and do things later down the road.” Because he spent the end of last season on injured reserve with a knee problem that required surgery, Rice had plenty of time to ponder what’s next. He opened one Wingstop restaurant in Tacoma three weeks ago and has plans to open four others – one at the Renton Landing in three weeks, with more to come in Kent, the Rainier Valley and a to-be-determined site. “I’m sort of a job creator right now,” he said with a smile. “What got me into the wings? It’s my favorite food. In Minnesota there was no Wingstop. So me and Adrian Peterson, every time we’d have an away game, we’d hop in the car and try to find a Wingstop. So we always talked about opening one.”
> 
> ...


http://www.seahawks.com/news/articles/article-1/Sidney-Rice-announces-his-retirement-from-the-NFL/1c382247-dfda-4d44-8283-dcd2666b8bab

*Smart decision. I wish him the best.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Apparently the Chiefs and Charles worked on an extension that extends his contract for 2 years and makes him the second highest paid RB in the league. Good for them. That holdout couldn't have been really bad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

JAMAAL:mark:

Chiefs did the right thing, since he really is their offense (along with the OL of course). He's locked up for his prime years.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Charles :mark:

MrMr, I always wondered with you being a huge LONGHORN fan, did you see the superstardom of Charles coming?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I was never sure if his slighter frame could hold up, but it certainly has. I don't really count a fluke ACL injury. Other than that, he's been gold. His insane speed and big play ability was never in question. At Texas, he almost weekly carried that team to victory by himself.

Did I see him being a top 3 RB? Not really, but it doesn't shock me. I knew if his body held up, he'd be really good though; a very dangerous weapon. I'd say him and Earl Thomas were two Texas players I knew would do well in the NFL. Ricky Williams too, but that was years ago.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

GRONK is medically cleared :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Time for more of this :mark:










I'm just glad it got done so quick.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Stad said:


>


:lmao How much effort actually went into that downfield blocking? :lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Big money for Charles. Well deserved. Not too much of a shocker about Rice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Pratchett said:


> :lmao How much effort actually went into that downfield blocking? :lmao


Zero lol. Allen made a block that took out 2 guys, that's about it. I was just more or less talking about the catch and the speed by him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Shit, man, those big boys were up there though. #71 hitting the VTEC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Pratchett said:


> :lmao How much effort actually went into that downfield blocking? :lmao


97 on the Raiders got blocked pretty good. Probably wouldn't have made the play but would have at least forced him outside instead of into the open field. McGrath had a good block at the end as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah the downfield blocking on that play was great. With Charles all you need to do is shield your guy though. The two for one really blew the play open.

What's great is he's just about to actually turn on the speed when he hits the goal line. That would've scored from 99 easily.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm pretty sure Alex Smith would be a 6000 yard passer as season if they did screen passes to Charles all game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Blocking isn't always about putting the guy on his ass either. Sometimes just making the guy take a longer route to the ball carrier is enough, especially for someone with elite speed. Make them go where you want them to go instead of where they want to go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Definitely. That's why I said all you have to do is shield a guy when blocking for Charles. Shielding = mirroring their movements/getting in the way without actual contact. Delaying a defender so he loses just a step, and Jamaal is gone. The pancake is the best, but contact isn't necessary for a good block. If your guy is taken out of the play, you've done your job as a blocker.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Ray Rice suspended 2 games..Fair imo..Hard to give him more if both played equal roles in the incident which his wife gave the impression of..

Blackmon caught with weed..smh...Him and Gordon playing the game of who will get the longer suspension


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

What the hell is wrong with you Blackmon?










That GIF is so appropriate for Blackmon fans right now. :lol I guess Blackmon and Gordon are trying to outdo each other in suspensions.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You'd think you'd give up the weed while you're in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

It'll be good when weed is legal nationwide so players won't get suspended anymore for that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

their weed rules are quite bogus.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I'm not sure a nation wide legalization will change the NFL's stance on it at all but it could. 

It's obviously stupid for Blackmon to be caught with it AGAIN but he obviously has a bigger issue that goes beyond stupidity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: about two months from RETURN TO GLORY*

They should adopt the NBA's weed rules.

Players have to fail like four drug tests before actually being suspended for weed.

NBA's drug testing in general is tame compared to other sports :stern :silver


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



JM said:


> I'm not sure a nation wide legalization will change the NFL's stance on it at all but it could.
> 
> It's obviously stupid for Blackmon to be caught with it AGAIN but he obviously has a bigger issue that goes beyond stupidity.


It's not performance enhancing. It's only banned because it's illegal in most states.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> It's not performance enhancing. It's only banned because it's illegal in most states.


The NFL can put whatever they want on their banned substance list though. The NFLPA can fight it obviously. If the NFL doesn't want people smoking weed they'll try to keep it banned I'm sure.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

You're right JM, but in the hypothetical situation in which weed is legal in every state, I would guess that the NFL would take it off of their banned lists. I do think the current suspensions are a little harsh for weed, but getting caught 3 plus times means the guy is just too damn stupid. A rule is a rule, no matter how lame it is. Breaking it once is understandable, twice, a little annoying. Three times, guy just needs to grow up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

What did Blackmon do this time exactly? Possession or just a failed drug test? Possession is obviously idiotic at this point but the guy is obviously addicted. We can't really pretend he can just grow up and stop using weed tomorrow. He obviously needs help and needs to be willing to accept the help.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

tbf, it would be like banning drinking from the NFL. do you really think all the players would not drink even with what's on the line?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

http://themetapicture.com/he-must-be-experiencing-heavy-lag/

Awesome play from the lad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

And I agree with you Aid to an extent. Sometimes though it's necessary to break a bad law/rule in order to change it. This isn't really the case here though. Weed isn't so great that anyone should risk their job over it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



JM said:


> What did Blackmon do this time exactly? Possession or just a failed drug test? Possession is obviously idiotic at this point but the guy is obviously addicted. We can't really pretend he can just grow up and stop using weed tomorrow. He obviously needs help and needs to be willing to accept the help.


Possession.

I could fucking choke Blackmon & Gordon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Ranch Dressing said:


> tbf, it would be like banning drinking from the NFL. do you really think all the players would not drink even with what's on the line?


Well yes but one is currently banned and the other one is not. It's a lot easier to keep something banned than make something new banned. I see your point though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Damn shame you'll get a longer suspension for weed than beatin the hell outta your wife in public.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

To be fair, it is the third strike that's a year, and a lot of time the first strike for weed is two games. I do think the punishment was a tad light, but the situations aren't completely comparable. Plus, I don't think there's actually a rule on the suspension length for something like what Rice did. Goodell had to come up with what he thought was an appropriate suspension length. And it was Rice's first type of illegal conduct that he has done, so I understand the lighter punishment. Rice has a history of being a really good person, so maybe that was taken into account when Goodell talked to both Rice and his wife.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Damn shame you'll get a longer suspension for weed than beatin the hell outta your wife in public.


apples to freakin oranges man...

one is apart of cba and one isn't


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

We can all do really stupid and bad shit in fit of rage/when drunk. I'm not condoning what Ray Rice did at all and there are always consequences (unless you're a billionaire), but the multiple strikes for drug use is different because it's a behavioral/repetitive thing. If Rice repeats, I imagine his punishment would be severe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

When drunk? Maybe if you're referring to stealing road signs, peeing on cars, running naked, pinching cops' bums etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

yeah you got to be some kind of fucked to knock out and drag your fiance around. or did he choke her out? too much shit these days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

That's why I have the fit of rage bit in there. Drunken rage is a really bad dark place to be. Anyone can succumb to it.

Except DROW. I do not believe he'd ever be in such a situation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

i feel like it's story time from mrmr. pls tell us of the tale when you choked some bitch out for spilling bourbon on your cowboy boots. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I have no stories of drunken rage I'm afraid. Add me to the list with Funkmaster DROW.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:lol

I've never harmed a woman that didn't deserve it.

OH SHIT (no seriously though i haven't and wouldn't...or would I?...no)

I did choke a dude for spitting a hit of acid on me. Not proud, but the RAGE got me. Forgive me.



Back on topic, Jerreh says this is not a make or break season for Garrett even if the record is bad. :garrett4everimo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

waste of acid. deserved it imo.




also, what do you think of jerry jones relentless support of GARRETT? and will the GOAT gif be brought back for next season?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I have to find one that's small like the old one. Or crop the one I have but I'm too retarded to figure it out.

I either have to change teams or deal with it. For now, it's deal with it. Post :romo...hmmm...there might need to be a change. Maybe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Cowboys will win the NFC East. The one year no one gives them a chance is the year they get it done. It's such a JERREH storyline.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Ranch Dressing said:


> yeah you got to be some kind of fucked to knock out and drag your fiance around. or did he choke her out? too much shit these days.


punched her. though I believe they both hit each other so it kinda show why she was apologizing for her role..this isn't like Larry Johnson who was just wildin out just because


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



MrMister said:


> :lol
> 
> I've never harmed a woman that didn't deserve it.
> 
> ...


MrMr storytime pls. I want details. Did you draw blood? Did you fight off his posse? Was he an Eagles fan that likely deserved it for that fact alone? Pls MrMr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Evan Williams. That's pretty much it.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lord JJ should've fired Garrett years ago. But what can you do. Jerreh will be Jerreh. 

I know its apples to oranges but meh, i just see pot as harmless. Especially compared to what Rice did.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Rumors going around now that Marshawn Lynch is gonna hold out.

Edit: Looks like it's true.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/07/24/marshawn-lynch-will-be-holding-out/


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*It's bad enough going against an division rival on opening day at their place. Not gonna lie and say I'll be missing Rice. Bengals chances of going into M&T Bank stadium and getting a quality road win just slightly went up.*


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Beast Mode to hold out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lynch not gonna hold out...Seattle isnt paying him. That money is going to Russ and Sherm so dude might as well strap it up


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

colts 3rd wr Brazil is suspended the whole season due to failed drug test. they were going to have a nasty wr corp w Wayne, nix, Ty hilton, Rodgers and Brazil. still a sick wr corp

if Richardson can remember how to hold on the ball their offense is going to be SICK ( they got amad Bradshaw from NYG if Richardson won't man up)


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Wayne, Hakeem, and TY is already a dangerous combination.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*











:luck2 :ty


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Time for TY to take over..I'm so-so on WRs coming off of ACL injuries especially a guy Wayne's age. He might have a productive year, but I don't think he's gonna put up the numbers he used to


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HeatWave said:


> Lynch not gonna hold out...Seattle isnt paying him. That money is going to Russ and Sherm so dude might as well strap it up


I absolutely see his stance. He is the motor in the offense that has taken a pounding since coming here. His contract compared to his market value is modest at best. His current contract runs out at age 30, when he may likely have nothing but fumes left due to his style and the fact that he plays tailback.

He also just saw one of his teammates retire due to numerous concussions. A career can end at any moment, the light at the end of the tunnel is not promised.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah I'd holdout if I was Lynch. No reason not to if one can afford the monetary hits he'll take. 


I like Hilton but he's just a deep threat WR. Luck will be great, but UDFK, did they address the OL? 

You're probably going to hate Nicks. It's possible he can resurrect his career, but he's been garbage recently. Luck > Eli so perhaps resurgence is possible.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Super Sonic said:


> I absolutely see his stance. He is the motor in the offense that has taken a pounding since coming here. His contract compared to his market value is modest at best. His current contract runs out at age 30, when he may likely have nothing but fumes left due to his style and the fact that he plays tailback.
> 
> He also just saw one of his teammates retire due to numerous concussions. A career can end at any moment, the light at the end of the tunnel is not promised.


Yeah but his numbers dropped last year, so Seattle has no incentive to put their other plans on hold to go out of the way and pay him


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Yeah, but they dropped after the best year he's ever had. That was inevitable. And even still, last season was the 2nd best of his career. Did anyone expect him to go over 1500 yards again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The Seahawks literally have his replacement already on the roster and waiting in the wings, they have no incentive to pay Lynch especially with Wilson & Wagner's contracts ending soon and them already tying up money with Sherm/Thomas/Chancellor.

I completely understand why Lynch chose to hold out but I don't think it'll be that "successful" for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, but they dropped after the best year he's ever had. That was inevitable. And even still, last season was the 2nd best of his career. Did anyone expect him to go over 1500 yards again?


Well when you are holding out, these are the things to look at because they will be used against you


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> The Seahawks literally have his replacement already on the roster and waiting in the wings, they have no incentive to pay Lynch especially with Wilson & Wagner's contracts ending soon and them already tying up money with Sherm/Thomas/Chancellor.
> 
> I completely understand why Lynch chose to hold out but I don't think it'll be that "successful" for him.


I don't think Seattle is going to just cast Lynch aside if he wants to hold out. They may put up a front but they will ultimately desperately want him to play. They know he's amazing, they know he's a beast, they know they are a super bowl favourite with Lynch on the field. They do not however know if Christine Michael will translate to the NFL as well as people think he will. For all we know he may have David Wilson butter finger disease. Seattle wants to win and know they can win. This isn't the same as when a non superbowl favourite is having a star player hold out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I just don't think Lynch has a lot of leverage, that's all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I don't think any player really has a lot of leverage in the NFL. Other than QBs. Everyone is replaceable in time. Seattle just doesn't have time to play around finding a replacement if the first one doesn't work.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



JM said:


> I don't think any player really has a lot of leverage in the NFL.


It's quite amazing just how different the NFL is compared to the NBA in this regard. In the NBA, the players hold all the leverage. In the NFL, the teams hold all the leverage.

The NFL is also a whole lot more popular and has a lot more competitive balance. I'm not saying... but I'm just saying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Comparing apples to oranges.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Comparing apples to oranges.....


You're not wrong. But still...

:draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Lynch is still 28. Even with his heavy workload, he's got plenty left. It seems he's only making 4 million this season? Peterson is making almost 12 million. Obviously Lynch should be paid more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Top 10 highest paid RB's
1. Peterson ($14,380,000)
2. McCoy ($9,000,000
3. Foster ($8,700,000)
4. Forte ($7,600,000
5. Lynch ($7,500,000
6. Stewart ($7,300,000)
7. Rice ($7,000,000)
8. Charles ($6,937,500)
9. Gore ($6,404,183)
10. Spiller ($5,134,417)

I actually think according to market value, what Lynch makes per year is about right. Should also note that the only RB who has more guaranteed money per year than Lynch is Trent Richardson.

Lynch's contract ends after next season so I'm assuming he's just trying to get an extension. Or Seattle could not extend him at all and let his contract play out.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

8 NFL Teams That Are the Favorites to Win the 2015 Super Bowl

The Panthers not being on this list is a travesty.

On the other hand, being the underdog is never a bad thing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Shady McCoy >>>>>>>>>>>> All*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Notorious said:


> Top 10 highest paid RB's
> 1. Peterson ($14,380,000)
> 2. McCoy ($9,000,000
> 3. Foster ($8,700,000)
> ...


Google said he makes 4 million. Obviously that would be out of the top 10 going by what you posted and he'd need to get paid more. You say he makes 7.5. That's better. lol is that Jonathan Stewart getting paid almost as much?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

His guarantee per year is $4,250,000 so maybe that's what that was.

Yes that is Jonathan Stewart. I was shocked too to see that name.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Skittles don't count against the salary cap, PAY THE MAN


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Vick Ballard tore his Achilles and was carted off the field.

RIP to his career.

Time for 3YPC to step up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit Vick.... 800 yards as a rookie behind an awful line. Now two straight season ending injuries. Really sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

They better hope Ahmad can stay healthy, because they certainly don't want TR3YPC touching the ball. :deandre


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

They will give TRENT the chance to start the year I suspect.

They gave a first RD pick, they are obviously going to at least try to get return on that.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Tater said:


> 8 NFL Teams That Are the Favorites to Win the 2015 Super Bowl
> 
> The Panthers not being on this list is a travesty.
> 
> On the other hand, being the underdog is never a bad thing.


Hey man, I think we all know who is gonna win it all this year anyway.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Trent has been pretty awful in Indy, but I wouldn't write him off just yet. Marshawn Lynch averaged like 3.6 YPC during his first year in Seattle and didn't get a 100 yard rushing game until November of his next year on the team. Being traded midseason is pretty tough for a player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Trent will be fine. Full camp under this system and not learning on the fly will do wonders imo. Knows the Playbook better, knows the reads and now has an additional chip on his shoulder. I expect a 1000-1200 yard season from him. Colts will need balance to go far


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



DCR said:


> Hey man, I think we all know who is gonna win it all this year anyway.


:kaep?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*











TRENT YOU ARE NOW AWARE THERE ARE NO HOLES. RUN THROUGH ANYTHING PLS.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Hoopy Frood said:


> :kaep?


eyton2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

^ :ti

not if he's facing the seahawks again. denver won't be as good this season. last year was abnormally good for them and it's unlikely that they'd top it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Great another season and another 8-8 season for my Cowboys.:romo2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Ranch Dressing said:


> TRENT YOU ARE NOW AWARE THERE ARE NO HOLES. RUN THROUGH ANYTHING PLS.


lmao it looks like he gets about 3 yards there. 


Really sucks about Ballard. Trent was going to be the starter out of the gates anyway most likely. But now when Bradshaw gets hurt, it'll just be Trent. I don't think we should write him off just yet either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Legasee said:


> Great another season and another 8-8 season for my Cowboys.:romo2


I think 8 wins is wishful thinking but this is the year they are suppose to be fucking terrible so they'll probably go 13-3.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



JM said:


> I think 8 wins is wishful thinking but this is the year they are suppose to be fucking terrible so they'll probably go 13-3.


Exactly my thoughts. The one year everyone ISN'T screaming they'll be playoff bound, will be the year the go far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Exactly my thoughts. The one year everyone ISN'T screaming they'll be playoff bound, will be the year the go far.


You have them mistaken for the Giants


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

:mark: Training camp has officially begun!! I can't wait for Hoyer to be named our starter so all this Manziel media hype shit can be laid to rest.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*It would be a smart choice to name him the starter. He was performing well before his injury. Browns have a good defense. Get that offense together and the North might be interesting. 

Can't wait to see Darqueze Dennard in action. He should make an immediate impact in the Bengals secondary. Especially with Special Teams duty. *


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bye Bye Kendall Hunters ACL


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



The Absolute said:


> :mark: Training camp has officially begun!! I can't wait for Hoyer to be named our starter so all this Manziel media hype shit can be laid to rest.


You know that isn't going to happen. Media will be waiting for a bad game from Hoyer and they will jump on it. First Take will have a segment every week asking the same damn question: Is it Manziel's time?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

If Manziel is ready, start him from day one. Otherwise then yeah, let Kelly Holcomb 2.0 start some games for the Browns, but Manziel should be the starter by the end of the season


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I think people overrate Hoyer's 2 starts. He didn't really set the world on fire. And replacing Gordon with Austin wont be doing him any favors.

If Manziel is your future get him in ASAP.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Hoyer is overrated due to success. Manziel isnt overrated even though he hasnt proven anything and people are calling for him to start because apparently absolutely no one believes in waiting for QBs to develop on the bench anymore(especially QBs that arent ready). :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Gus Bradley does. :toomanykobes


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Gus Bradley does. :toomanykobes


Henne >>>> Any other QB on that roster


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Bortles will be fine. Very good size and decent mobility. He didn't face the best of competition in college and when he did he didn't have some of his better games but after a year in the pros I think he'll be ready year 2 or 3. Has to work on his deep game and deep ball mechanics and by not rushing him he'll be able to do just that this year behind Henne; who came on in the second half last year. 

Saw Irsay was handing out $100 bills to Colts' fans today. 










That's one way to save face.

Also got a glimpse of maw boy ERIK SWOOPE[86] in pads for the first time.










Looks like he's put on a LITTLE weight. He's still got a long ways to go but his competition for the 3rd TE spot isn't overwhelming. Weslye Saunders is probably the favorite and Jack Doyle is pretty much just used for blocking. Swoope had a few good catches the other day but he's going to have to prove his worth in contact and pre-season; can he block? Take hits? 

Looks like Seantrel Henderson could be one of the bigger steals of the '14 draft. Fell because of 'character issues' but the guy has been making a lot of noise so far for the Bills. Heard he had a very good stuff on Mario Williams in 1 on 1 today. Pulling for him too because he's made some mistakes but he seems like a pretty stand up guy that realizes this is going to more than likely be his one and only chance in the pros. Gotta love a guy like that who's got a chip on his shoulder. Saw the Bills also scooped up Jared Wheeler for a possible reunion. 

For my Dolphins? Jarvis Landry is looking good. Getting tons of praise. Not hearing enough for the small school guys but it's still early in camp. Liking what I'm seeing from Bill Lazor's new look offense. Lots of screens, quick passes/slants and throw to the flats. We're gonna need them with this Oline. Shelley Smith taking over at Center has me a bit worried, he's never snapped in his career. Could be a long year if the big boys don't mesh up front, especially with the Pats off rip.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

*Lol. You just made me want to show some stuff from our camp.*

*Check out one of the best O-linemen in the league, Andrew Whitworth* :banderas










*I think our whole O-Line is pretty much solid. I want to see those big gaps in the rushing game this year. Take the pressure off of Dalton.
*









*Gresham along with Jones continue to work on their conditioning. Our wide receiver depth is so strong. Green, Jones, Sanu, Sanzenbacher... So many weapons to throw to. The tight end position is pretty solid too. Eifert and Gresham provide a good 1,2 punch. I hope they both continue to improve their ball security. No more drop passes ( especially in the red zone ).

The most important news during the whole camp is we have a new member of the Jungle!*



















*Three-week-old Noah is also ready for the Bengals to dominate the AFC North once again. Congrats to Andy & Jordan. WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THE BENGALS! NOBODY!*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Whit hammering like a BOSS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

cash youre setting yourself up for a lot of trolling brah.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Some rumblings about CJ Spiller possibly being up for trade this year, not sure how reliable. 



₵A$H®;37363945 said:


> *Lol. You just made me want to show some stuff from our camp.*


That's good news about Dalton's baby, healthy and all.

What's your thoughts on the backfield situation? Is Benjarvus trade bait? Bernard and Hill could be one nice 1/2 punch, a little thunder and lightning. I'm anticipating a bust out year for Bernard. So versatile. Just another South Florida boy about to take over the league. :


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I think the Bengals will hold onto BJGE at the very least until the end of training camp. You never know how the rookie Hill might pick up the system, or if he gets injured during camp or in exhibition. But if Hill stays healthy and plays well, I can see the Law Firm either getting cut or traded before game one of the season.

Then again, the offense will be more centered around running the ball, and having BJGE in there to complement Hill and Bernard just makes another weapon in the arsenal. Plus it gives Hill someone to learn from. So I would love to keep him around.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*



Joel Anthony said:


> What's your thoughts on the backfield situation? Is Benjarvus trade bait? Bernard and Hill could be one nice 1/2 punch, a little thunder and lightning. I'm anticipating a bust out year for Bernard. So versatile. Just another South Florida boy about to take over the league. :


*I thought about that alot. I want them to use Bernard for the passing game ( for example like a Darren Sproles ) and have the Law Firm and Hill do the heavy duty. I'm so excited. Reports from camp today are saying that Hill was really turning it up. That's a good sign. *



Pratchett said:


> I think the Bengals will hold onto BJGE at the very least until the end of training camp. You never know how the rookie Hill might pick up the system, or if he gets injured during camp or in exhibition. But if Hill stays healthy and plays well, I can see the Law Firm either getting cut or traded before game one of the season.
> 
> Then again, the offense will be more centered around running the ball, and having BJGE in there to complement Hill and Bernard just makes another weapon in the arsenal. Plus it gives Hill someone to learn from. So I would love to keep him around.


*^ Pretty much this.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Saw Irsay was handing out $100 bills to Colts' fans today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irsay is such a generous guy. He's regularly doing trivia contests on Twitter where the winner gets game tickets, a jersey and cash. Like a bi-weekly thing.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

The other thing you gotta love about Bernard is that he doesn't let the ball go. At least not in his rookie season, once in 170 carries is really impressive. Had a little trouble at UNC year 1 but shaped up his final year and it's really transitioned. Speaking of his UNC days, really thought that trio of Renner/Bernard/Highsmith would accomplish more than they did. One of the most explosive offenses I think I've ever seen there.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Rod Streater is concussed :/


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

Speaking of STREETERS, apparently Tommy is looking pretty good early on with the BUCS. 6'5, 215, don't count 'em out yet. 

In the saddest news anyone will hear all year, the Dolphin's cut Brock Jensen tonight. :no:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

HALL OF FAME GAME THIS SUNDAY :mark:

Even though it's only a preseason game, you cats want to make any predictions? I've got the Giants over the Bills by at least 10 points.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

No need for prediction, but we're close now. I can almost taste it.



David Wilson should just RIP, ie retire. I don't mean he should die. He's experiencing pain in his neck. Just hang it up man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game (lol) Sun...soon*

I want a few $100 bills. Where can I get one?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*This title is gay. Pls change it.

Preferably The Jungle's back *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Mark Davis wants to move the Raiders to San Antonio :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Notorious said:


> Mark Davis wants to move the Raiders to San Antonio :lmao


I saw that, random as hell. :lol

Probably just leverage to try and get a new stadium built.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

SAN ANTONIO RAIDERS :mark:

I'd seriously consider changing to the Raiders since San Antonio is less than an hour away.

It's not happening though. I agree with you Chrome, it's just a leverage ploy.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

If Oakland ever moved to London, would they be the London Sillynannies?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Also, Stephen A got suspended luls


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I thought SAS was leaving for Sirius XM

EDIT: He;s leaving ESPN Radio. Guess he'll still do car crash TV with Skip.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Lesson: Don't ever let people get the impression you are saying something that you never did..and don't have an opinion that people won't agree with


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*Roster projections have been released. If anyone's interested, check out your team:*

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/tag/_/name/2014-nfl-roster-projection



> *Cincinnati Bengals -*
> 
> Examining the Cincinnati Bengals' roster:
> 
> ...


*Accurate from top to bottom. We're so stacked* :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Having three mediocre QBs isnt a good thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So Josh Gordon's test fail would've passed MLB, the Olympics, and the federal government. He's probably going to win an appeal. Hope he wins it because I'm still smhing over pot even being banned.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Could've just linked instead of posting all of that on the Bungles, Jesus Christ..smh


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bengals are the San Jose Sharks of the NFL. They're a joke until they advance a round.

They've gone on for nearly a quarter of a century without winning a playoff game.

They do look nice on paper, though. However, I don't trust the QB at all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



> Patrick Peterson announced 5-yr, $70M extension with $48M gtd. Comparable to Richard Sherman extension (4-yr, $56M, $40M gtd).


smh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

What's your qualms with that deal Heatwave? Peterson is a top 5 CB. He only got 8 MM more guaranteed (which is the important part) and he's younger so it's more likely his deal pans out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

That right there..He got more guaranteed plus an extra year


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

That draft class is going to get paid. Watt is going to be making QB money.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Just imagine Peterson on the Seahawks with that kind of safety play. One mistake by Peterson can be a TD, a mistake by Sherman and he's got that great tandem behind 'em to make up for it. Peterson and Sherman combined for giving up 8 TDs last year and yes Peterson accounted for 7 but how many did Chancellor and Thomas save for Sherman?

Consider the fact that Peterson is the closest thing to a modern day Primetime, returning punts 99 yards for game winners; completing a pass and catching one in the same game for the first time since the merger: the guy deserves it. He does so much more for his team. That said, I think Sherman is still a step above in respect to their actual positions but with everything else Peterson deserves it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Eh, he's younger which is the bigger factor. He's improved every year and he's probably still improving. Cards want a defense like the Seahawks and Peterson can be their leader.


Also PP seems to be highly underrating HONEY BADGER's safety play, although he's not close to the level of Thomas but he does play quite well(when he's not hurt 8*D).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Matter of fact, Haden and Sherman probably feel if Peterson is gonna get that, they could've gotten more


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who knows, maybe Sherman took less.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Notorious said:


> Who knows, maybe Sherman took less.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Based on Sherman retweeting that stat on how many TDs Peterson gave up last night, I'd assume he didn't or he just doesn't think Peterson should get that much


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Doesn't Peterson return punts too? Maybe they took him off special teams, but he was/is a great punt returner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

But Sherman & Peterson also have a little personal beef too. I also agree with the notion that while Sherman is better, Peterson is more important to the Cards than Sherman is to the Seahawks. Sherman isn't even the best DB on his team.

Didn't Haden get more than Sherman as well?

They announced yesterday like a few hours before his extension that Peterson won't be on special teams or playing offense anymore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HeatWave said:


> Lesson: Don't ever let people get the impression you are saying something that you never did..and don't have an opinion that people won't agree with


+ burn your "Word of the Day" calendar. People are dumb, use common words and there wont be a misunderstanding.


Funny thing is, I was 100% sure that Skip would be the first one to be suspended for saying something stupid/racist/whatever.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



TheJack said:


> + burn your "Word of the Day" calendar. People are dumb, use common words and there wont be a misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I was 100% sure that Skip would be the first one to be suspended for saying something stupid/racist/whatever.


Use common words? Common words got him in trouble...


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Just imagine Peterson on the Seahawks with that kind of safety play. One mistake by Peterson can be a TD, a mistake by Sherman and he's got that great tandem behind 'em to make up for it. Peterson and Sherman combined for giving up 8 TDs last year and yes Peterson accounted for 7 but how many did Chancellor and Thomas save for Sherman?
> 
> Consider the fact that Peterson is the closest thing to a modern day Primetime, returning punts 99 yards for game winners; completing a pass and catching one in the same game for the first time since the merger: the guy deserves it. He does so much more for his team. That said, I think Sherman is still a step above in respect to their actual positions but with everything else Peterson deserves it.


You have no idea how much I wish we had Peterson opposite Sherman.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Tyron Smith got PAID. 8 years, $98 million. Deserves it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*Geno has been taken off the PUP list. Fuck yes.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

i had no idea who tyron smith was, but that contract seems a bit ridiculously long.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Ranch Dressing said:


> i had no idea who tyron smith was, but that contract seems a bit ridiculously long.


It is, but he's healthy. That's all that matters to Dallas right now..


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

He's only 23, so they've got themselves a great LT for the next eight years if he plays like he did last season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

everyone needs to stop getting paid so much. i dont even want to think about Luck's contract. :jose


although he's severely underpaid right now so i guess he deserves it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Ranch Dressing said:


> i had no idea who tyron smith was, but that contract seems a bit ridiculously long.


such a casual


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

^You changing your name to NEWTON DA GOD soon?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Probably. If not that, it'll be something else Panthers related.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

KUECHLY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> such a casual


i dont know many linemen on other teams. :toomanykobes








A-FUCKING-MEN.


AMEN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

lol those women...YOU CAN'T HIT A WOMAN

Whoopi will not be suspended of course. At least she gets what Stephen A was saying and isn't all self righteous like those other women. KEEPIN IT REAL (is that even a saying anymore?)


Also FUCK YES @ Tyron Smith signing. Just hope he continues to elevate his play instead of being satisfied with his money. He can be a really good one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

"dont hit a woman unless your life is in danger"


"if you hit a girl youre going to jail"


"there's no reason to ever hit a women"

:drake1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Ranch Dressing said:


> i dont know many linemen on other teams. :toomanykobes



Understandable. I don't know a ton of them either, but Tyron's one of the best in the league and had a ton of pre-draft hype.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

i dont know college football players/it's hard for me to follow pre-draft hype because of that. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I can't even name one KC O lineman and I assume they're one of the best units in the league. I'm a casual too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

They got that one fella at the top of the draft last year. The dude who isn't Luke Joeckel. He played at Minnesota or some shit. FUCK, what is his name?

They had Brandon Albert and Geoff Schwartz, that much I know.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Eric Fisher the GOD :mark:

(Not really )


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

BILLS to toronto pls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Colts OL Donald Thomas is out for the year.

FUN FACT: 


Ian Rapoport said:


> The #Colts signed OL Donald Thomas to a 4-year, $14M contract last year. By the end of 2014, he'll have made $7M of it & played in 2 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Champ said:


> BILLS to toronto pls.


I'd really only want this if they put an NFL team in Vancouver and Montreal as well. 

I don't watch the CFL but there's a lot of people that do and it'll surely die when the Argos and Tiger Cats die if the Bills move to Toronto.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

which is what we want right? cfl is :deandre plus jm gets to switch from a steeler fan to a BILLS fan :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Basically what I was getting at was that CFL fans out west and out east will need a replacement as well.

I wouldn't not be switching either lulz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

The Bills aren't going to Toronto. The Sabres' pwner bid $1 Billion for them. Highly unlikely anyone else outbids him. Not Trump, not Bon Jovi.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

it's not just bon jovi, lel. it's MLSE who own the raps/leafs/TFC. toronto is a front runner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

McNail, Candy and Gretzky should buy the Bills.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Bills rumored to go everywhere but the playoffs :lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Really hope the Seahawks open some more training camp sessions soon. Much rather have a pass to that than the fucking preseason games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

annnnnnd just like that, Lynch has ended his holdout


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

True or False:

Within 10 years, the River City Raiders will be reality and not just a flirted idea.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Colts OL Donald Thomas is out for the year.
> 
> FUN FACT:


Again? What the mother fuck.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Brandon Marshall said that Jay Cutler will be this year's MVP.




































:jordan5

EDIT: Falcons DT Peria Jerry has retired. Was their first-round pick in 2009, went before Clay Matthews, Jairus Byrd, LeSean McCoy, Mike Wallace and Henry Melton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Meh. The draft is a crapshoot.

I'm p. sure with every team you can make a long list of players they passed on that became a lot better than the player they actually picked.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Cutler has a chance if he can stay healthy. He's gonna put up numbers. But if he's gotta throw 45 times a game just for Chicago to stay in games then we can expect Cutler to throw at least 30 INTs


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Finally football is back this sunday, preseason or not.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*



HeatWave said:


> Cutler has a chance if he can stay healthy. He's gonna put up numbers. But if he's gotta throw 45 times a game just for Chicago to stay in games then we can expect *Cutler to throw at least 30 INTs*








Come on bro...give him a chance.....40 INT.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

More like 40TDs

Not a bears fan btw


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Hall of Fame Game and ₵A$H® posting pics of guys with no shirts*

Jay Cutler next season will be better than he's ever been.
















































Slightly above average :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I know posts have been deleted so sorry if this was already said but did anyone see that Arian Foster interview? :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bust Perria Jerry retires.

2009 draft continues to solidify its rep as the draft with the WOAT 1st round ever.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Didnt expect Lynch to hold out for very much longer. Wonder where he'll end up after his contract expires.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Almost time to resticky the thread eh?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Super Sonic said:


> True or False:
> 
> Within 10 years, the River City Raiders will be reality and not just a flirted idea.


They'll be in San An before we get a team in London.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Almost time to resticky the thread eh?


Pretty soon.

lol if the Raiders come to San Antonio, I'd have two once great teams that now suck ass to root for:mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

River City Raiders rolls off the tongue, plus they share the same color scheme as the Spurs.

Hoping they stick to the West Coast and return to L.A.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Bust Perria Jerry retires.
> 
> 2009 draft continues to solidify its rep as the draft with the WOAT 1st round ever.


How many underachieving 1st rounders from that draft can we think of without looking it up? Aaron Curry, Darrius Heyward Bey and Donald Brown come to mind immediately.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Lets not forget about Ryan Leaf


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Was Jason Smith drafted in 2009? Sure hasn't looked like a second overall pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



RyanPelley said:


> How many underachieving 1st rounders from that draft can we think of without looking it up? Aaron Curry, Darrius Heyward Bey and Donald Brown come to mind immediately.


I dont think Donald was too bad? He did great last year and he never really got a consistent role with the Colts as we've been shuffling roles/opportunities with our running backs since James left. It's a shame too since with the way he was playing last year I think he was finally coming into form, but sadly we opted to keep others over him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Lets not forget about Ryan Leaf


Ryan Leaf isn't doing too well these days...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> I dont think Donald was too bad? He did great last year and he never really got a consistent role with the Colts as we've been shuffling roles/opportunities with our running backs since James left. It's a shame too since with the way he was playing last year I think he was finally coming into form, but sadly we opted to keep others over him.


Yeah I agree with all of that. Last year, Donald finally wasn't "god damnit Donald." Definitely going to miss how he hit the whole at full speed. His first three or four seasons, I routinely cursed him, but it really wasn't fair, since the offensive line has been mediocre at run blocking since Tarik Glenn retired and Jake Scott signed with Tennessee. 

How many times did we see Brown and Addai (and everyone else) trying to shake tacklers in the backfield the moment they got the ball? I labeled him an "under achiever" here, though I can't blame him completely. Though his blocking was always pretty... blah, but he was fun in the open field.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

our line hasnt done anyone favours in years. not the QB, not the runningback. Brown was perfect for that too since, like you said, he'd just run at full speed when he got the ball at whatever little hole he saw first. He knew there was nothing opening up. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's to hoping Trent takes note... Instead of hesitating and looking for a hole that isn't there. D'oh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yo, I'm just trying to be the best forum poster I can....Yea man, just trying to be the best forum poster I can. Yea man I worked on becoming the best forum poster I can over the summer. Just working on becoming the best forum poster I can become.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Happy birthday, Tom Brady :hb

Also...






















































ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*






*Football is back* :zayn3


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Let's see what you've got, Sammy Watkins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37692930 said:


> *Football is back* :zayn3





I see the Bears are the first helmet on there...cause they're the #1 team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I see the Bears are the first helmet on there...cause they're the #1 team.


*Lmao!*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I see the Bears are the first helmet on there...cause they're the #1 team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


>


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

What have I started?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


>


Ahhh yes. Good times


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

LOL no need to cover COBB. Just put everyone on JORDY (they used to not cover the white guy), and let COBB kill you. Chicago's defense is almost as bad as the one in Dallas.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> LOL no need to cover COBB. Just put everyone on JORDY (they used to not cover the white guy), and let COBB kill you. Chicago's defense is almost as bad as the one in Dallas.





There was a stat on ESPN the other day...something along the lines of most jump in yards given up from the last 2 years...Bears we're #1 on that. DA FUCK URLACHER LEAVES AND THE DEFENSE DIES.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Their defensive line is gone too. Also no Lovie Smith. RIP Monsters of the Midway.

It sucks Green Bay just gets to keep winning the North by default. GB isn't even that good overall. The offense is awesome, but the rest is MEH.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Chrome said:


>


Didn't get you to the playoffs though, did it?

:waffle

Since football is officially back today mark, thought it would be a good time to offer my two cents on Green Bay:

Offense: Nothing needs to be said for Rodgers, Lacy, Nelson and Cobb. Boykin really stepped up last year so I'm comfortable with him as #3 receiver, and Davante Adams has had a good camp, so I'm excited about him. Bummed that Abbrederis tore his ACL, but not a huge loss in the scheme of things. I like Quarless at TE, but I'd rather have Finley re-signed if we're comfortable with bringing him back and he wants to come back, which I think he does. Hoping for stability at both tackle positions, great to have Bulaga back at RT, but one could do better than Bakhtiari at LT (Sherrod?). Tretter at center is a bit of a wildcard, he's had a rough camp by the sounds of things, but McCarthy and Rodgers both sound optimistic.

Defense: Psyched to see Mike Daniels as a starter this season, he was fantastic when he was on the field last year, and of course PEPPERS too. Datone Jones didn't really wow me in his limited time on the field aside from his two-sack game against Philadelphia last year, but I'm looking forward to seeing how he fares as a starter. Raji has had two crappy seasons and one "meh" season in 2012 since his great 2010 season. This year's his last chance. Praying for full seasons from Clay and Perry, who needs to start repaying the first-round pick used on him, and Hayward at nickel. Similar production to 2012 from him wouldn't go amiss. Safety looks much stronger this year with Clinton-Dix coming in, and I've heard nothing but good things about Hyde converting to free safety.

Special teams: Don't fuck up, Crosby. :no:

Got a pretty tough schedule, with Seattle, New England and the NFC South to play, along with Chicago, Detroit and Minnesota all improving. Overall though, as long as Rodgers is out there, I'm optimistic.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

This mother fucking thread should get a mother fucking re-sticky


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



el dandy said:


> This mother fucking thread should get a mother fucking re-sticky




With a title change saying Cutler is the MVP this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

#1 pick please please please please :mark:

Maybe we can get another stud to put with Peterson and Flash, bench Teddy the next two seasons please, don't want him getting hurt playing on a shitty field. Seriously, we should just play on thr road all 16 games, fuck the field at U of M.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Stax Classic said:


> #1 pick please please please please :mark:
> 
> *Maybe we can get another stud to put with Peterson and Flash*, bench Teddy the next two seasons please, don't want him getting hurt playing on a shitty field. Seriously, we should just play on thr road all 16 games, fuck the field at U of M.


Amari Cooper?

Between Cleveland, Jacksonville and Minnesota for the #1 pick, IMO. Dare I throw Oakland in there too?

EDIT: 49ers waived Jon Baldwin, first-round pick in 2011. Bill Belichick told Atlanta not to trade up for Julio Jones, and to take Baldwin instead.

:hayden3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> Didn't get you to the playoffs though, did it?
> 
> :waffle
> 
> ...


If Green Bay's young defense grows up and are allowed to play some press coverage, that defense will be top 10-15. Secondary concerns me more than the front 7. Peppers/Matthews gonna do some damage this year


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*Finally! I'm ready for some football!*

*Michael Strahan sporting the HOF jacket* :zayn3


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Look at SEANTREL HENDERSON putting in that WORK. |_|


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*LOL good ol' Eli. Welcome back (Y)*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Andre Williams ain't no joke. Tore up the National Champion FSU defense last year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Best current theme in sports by a mile.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

God, Yahoo articles suck.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ankings--pre-preseason-edition-152511587.html


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



RetepAdam. said:


> Best current theme in sports by a mile.


There are no winners..They all suck


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 12m
Brett Favre announced he will be returning to Green Bay in 2015 to have his No. 4 retired and be inducted into the Packers Hall of Fame.

:vince2

About time. Also, one month until Green Bay/Seattle.

:vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> God, Yahoo articles suck.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ankings--pre-preseason-edition-152511587.html


Number one though :kobe3


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Chicago and Indianapolis above Green Bay :rodgers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Was gonna say the Lions would win the North but then i came to my senses.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

On one hand, Detroit have improved on offense by adding Tate and Ebron (provided he lives up to his draft position), and they've got a great front seven, although their offensive line and secondary are still pretty weak.

On the other hand... they're Detroit. :kobe3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't watch much of the Hall of Fame game, but it's good to see that football is almost back.

At least this season for the Texans should be less painful than last season, but I don't think they will make the playoffs. They should win a lot more than two games. Best case scenario for them is that they become one of the top defensive teams in the league with Clowney, Watt, and a healthy Brian Cushing, and that Fitzpatrick ends up being better than expected. Even if those things happen, they will still probably be around 8-8 to 9-7.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Lions not winning a thing under Caldwell..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I guess Cincinnat wants to lose in the first round for the next six years :lel


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



PGSucks said:


> I guess Cincinnat wants to lose in the first round for the next six years :lel


False. The objective of every NFL team is to win the Super Bowl.

:dino

$115m though, jesus. Looking at Cincy's schedule this year, I'm feeling 9-7 at best. Only real gimmes are the two Cleveland games, Jacksonville and Tennessee.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Fucking LOL at Cincy.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> False. The objective of every NFL team is to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> :dino
> 
> $115m though, jesus. Looking at Cincy's schedule this year, I'm feeling 9-7 at best. Only real gimmes are the two Cleveland games, Jacksonville and Tennessee.


I wouldn't underestimate Cleveland this year.

LOLOL at the Dalton contract.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> I wouldn't underestimate Cleveland this year.
> 
> LOLOL at the Dalton contract.


Made that judgement with Gordon's suspension in mind. If Gordon plays, I'm definitely not underestimating them.

Haven't really been paying a ton of attention to the Gordon case. Any guesses as to how it pans out?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:ti dalton's contract. doesnt even have to prove anything, just get paid. :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



PGSucks said:


> I guess Cincinnat wants to lose in the first round for the next six years :lel


QB stability is underrated I see...Cincy has their QB. If anything, their main concern should be about the health of their defense


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*We have our QB for the future. WHO DEY!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

who dey dat think that dalton is a good fit for as the QB for the future. BUNGULS. BUNGULS. BUNGULS.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> who dey dat think that dalton is a good fit for as the QB for the future. BUNGULS. BUNGULS. BUNGULS.


*Well ahhh. He did school Luck and the Colts last year, so yeah :lol*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37731354 said:


> *Well ahhh. He did school Luck and the Colts last year, so yeah :lol*


Can't do it in the postseason though.

:jim


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

i recall that game very well. he threw 5 TDs and threw absolutely perfect spirals all game. he picked apart our defense and marched up the field with ease. And I sat there wondering why he cant do this every week. Why he cant manage to throw a good spiral up the field to Green every time he's actually open rather. And the following week I bet you he didnt repeat that performance or come anywhere close to it. Why? Because Bad Dalton comes out far more often than Good Dalton.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37731354 said:


> *Well ahhh. He did school Luck and the Colts last year, so yeah :lol*


Matt Schaub schooled the Seahawks. What's your point?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Plus it was the Colts D. They're terrible:side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> i recall that game very well. he threw 5 TDs and threw absolutely perfect spirals all game. he picked apart our defense and marched up the field with ease. And I sat there wondering why he cant do this every week. Why he cant manage to throw a good spiral up the field to Green every time he's actually open rather. And the following week I bet you he didnt repeat that performance or come anywhere close to it. Why? Because Bad Dalton comes out far more often than Good Dalton.


*You mean 3. He threw 3 TD's and he also had 1 rushing TD.*

*Anyway, he gives our best chances. Also, it's all about the team. Not just him. The common theme for our playoff losses over these past 3 years is our inability to run the football. On top of that, Gruden did him no justice in the play-calling. He tried to make him into something he's not. Our defense ( especially Leon Hall ) need to stay healthy too. *


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

just pls don't post a pic of dalton without a shirt, cash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37732266 said:


> *You mean 3. He threw 3 TD's and he also had 1 rushing TD.*
> 
> *Anyway, he gives our best chances. Also, it's all about the team. Not just him. The common theme for our playoff losses over these past 3 years is our inability to run the football. On top of that, Gruden did him no justice in the play-calling. He tried to make him into something he's not. Our defense ( especially Leon Hall ) need to stay healthy too. *


it seemed like five. :side: he was the moving the ball up the field for the most part and you guys had a lot of touchdowns. it was a massacre. 


QBs that are paid like franchise QBs shouldnt be needing any favours from playcallers. The common theme in the last three years for your team has been that Dalton has managed to improve his play in each year while managing to be absolutely god awful. That is amazing. He's had three years to do work and has shown the most minimal amount of progress.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Was gonna say the Lions would win the North but then i came to my senses.


You heard it here first folks:



Perfect Poster said:


> inb4 Stafford wins MVP and Caldwell becomes first coach other than Wayne Fontes to win a playoff game.


Jump on the bandwagon while it's still small and I won't blame you.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> it seemed like five. :side: he was the moving the ball up the field for the most part and you guys had a lot of touchdowns. it was a massacre.
> 
> 
> QBs that are paid like franchise QBs shouldnt be needing any favours from playcallers. The common theme in the last three years for your team has been that Dalton has managed to improve his play in each year while managing to be absolutely god awful. That is amazing. He's had three years to do work and has shown the most minimal amount of progress.


If that's the case, Kap and Russ are overpaid as well (Or in Russ's case, will be)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:Jordan bengals


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

What is the hold up with Cam's contract? I'm surprise Dalton got paid before him.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sarcasm1 said:


> What is the hold up with Cam's contract? I'm surprise Dalton got paid before him.


Still recovering from the aftermath of Marty Hurney.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










*The Red Rifle officially signed!*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Come the fuck on. Sign Cam already. :moyes8


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










Will be inducted into Packers HoF next July, where his number will be retired, along with a ceremony at a game in 2015.

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

and I thought Cutlers contract was bad....LOLDALTON.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

These contracts aren't like baseball where the team is tied to the player for all eternity. This deal isn't that bad. Dalton is an adequate QB. It's better to have adequate than no QB at all.


This just in Favre just threw another INT. Oh and look there's Desmond Howard who won the Super Bowl for Favre!


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



> $22 million guaranteed, all before April 2015
> $96 million in total base salary over six years from 2015-20 ($74 million in unguaranteed money)
> $19 million in playoff escalators (additional salary for making the divisional round and conference title game, and winning the Super Bowl)


Terms of Dalton's contract. Guess he won't be seeing that $19 million :kobe3

On a sad note, Giants RB David Wilson has been advised not to play football again by the team doctor.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

All $22M guaranteed before April 2015? That's a fantastic deal for the Bengals...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Andy Dalton gets $96 mill, I'm afraid Luck will get $500 mill.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Man. These news updates for Chicago are the definition of buzzkill.

Update 1: "Wilson excelling as No. 3 receiver". 

Update 2: "Marquess Wilson injured. Carted off the field."


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Marshall, Jeffrey, Morgan and Bennett should do nicely for you guys. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Aid180 said:


> Man. These news updates for Chicago are the definition of buzzkill.
> 
> Update 1: "Wilson excelling as No. 3 receiver".
> 
> Update 2: "Marquess Wilson injured. Carted off the field."


That's pretty depressing. :sad:

Wonder if they bring back Earl Bennett now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> Marshall, Jeffrey, Morgan and Bennett should do nicely for you guys. (Y)


Yeah. I think we'll live for a few weeks if the injury is only 8 weeks long like I'm hearing. All things considered, I guess if I'm sad about the #3 WR being hurt, I don't have much to complain about on offense. 



Chrome said:


> That's pretty depressing. :sad:
> 
> Wonder if they bring back Earl Bennett now.


It's possible. I'm hearing a rumor about them reuniting with Kyle Orton as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Aid180 said:


> It's possible. I'm hearing a rumor about them reuniting with Kyle Orton as well.


Yeah, I hope they bring Orton back tbh. Always did like him, and I'd trust him more with this offense than Palmer or Clausen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Marshall and Jeffery is enough for the Bears. They'll make any other #3 WR look damn good cause they'll always be open.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

It's Marshall, Jeffery and Forte. He's one of the best receiving backs in the league... Not too shabby


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Lions claimed Jon Baldwin on waivers. First-round pick in 2011 and already on his third team.

:hayden3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

This Andy Dalton deal though. :lmao It's not a good look for you, Cincinnati.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

David Wilson has to retire.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Writing was on the wall with him. He had a serious neck injury and those put you out almost always. He's lucky he can still walk.

But yeah, he could've been a good RB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*His deal was very team-friendly indeed:*



> _Dalton receives a signing bonus of $12 million and a roster bonus in three days of $5 million. That’s a total of $17 million out of the gates. Coupled with his $986,000 base salary (which isn’t guaranteed as a legal matter but it is as a practical matter), Dalton will make $18 million in the first year of the deal.
> 
> Then, on the third day of the 2015 league year in March, Dalton earns a $4 million roster bonus. He also has a $3 million non-guaranteed base salary in 2015. That’s $25 million over two years.
> 
> ...


* So basically it's a 2 yr/25 million dollar deal, then it's year to year. He has to win a Super Bowl to see anything close to the reported 115 million. Great deal for the Bengals. This is a "prove it" contract. Just like the Kaep deal, if he doesn't perform up to the contract standards, Bengals have an out. Seems like the majority of Bengals fans are satisfied ( and are educated ).*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37805330 said:


> *His deal was very team-friendly indeed:*
> 
> 
> 
> * So basically it's a 2 yr/25 million dollar deal, then it's year to year. He has to win a Super Bowl to see anything close to the reported 115 million. Great deal for the Bengals. This is a "prove it" contract. Just like the Kaep deal, if he doesn't perform up to the contract standards, Bengals have an out. Seems like the majority of Bengals fans are satisfied ( and are educated ).*






I don't understand the win the superbowl things in QB's contracts. I mean, they put it in there, but then don't put a good enough team around them to win the superbowl. I guess that's just their way of saying, "Yea our QB is getting paid a lot, but not really."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't understand the win the superbowl things in QB's contracts. I mean, they put it in there, but then don't put a good enough team around them to win the superbowl. I guess that's just their way of saying, "Yea our QB is getting paid a lot, but not really."


*I see what you're saying. Those are pretty high expectations, but at the end it's all incentives. 

Basically it's a motivation tool. They get 'X' amounts of additional money based off performance. I feel like the Bengals have a good enough team to reach that far and Mike Brown definitively feels that way; thus structuring this contract. Now the ball is in Dalton's court. If he steps up and performs at the level expecting of him, he'll have a permanent home here with all of those incentives.

Dalton gets a pretty substantial raise and enough up-front cash to be set for life, and he is only going to be “underpaid” if he suddenly becomes an elite QB. The Bengals pay 12.5 mil. for the next two seasons for a legitimately solid but not yet elite quarterback (which is not unreasonable) and the flexibility to keep or release him after 2016 based upon his performance.

And if he actually wins a Superbowl, he gets a big raise and the Bengals have a SB winning quarterback at slightly below market value. After 2 years, if he ends up not meeting specific goals year-to-year ( same as Kaepernick’s contract ), Bengals still have the ability to cut ties with him and go in a different direction. Not bad for anyone.*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Martellus Bennett suspended by team indefinitely.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

We'll see how long the Bennett suspension is. It's seems to be from more than just from the fight itself. I bet he'll bee back by the end of the week.

Also, if you are interested, Wrestling Forum is once again running a Fantasy Football League. If you are interested, sign-ups are here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1317801-2014-wf-fantasy-football-redraft-league.html


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

MrMr I need your thoughts on this

http://deadspin.com/heres-a-lady-rubbing-her-face-on-jerry-joness-crotch-1616340521


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



The Absolute said:


> This Andy Dalton deal though. :lmao It's not a good look for you, Cincinnati.


:Jordan A Browns fan criticizing any other teams QB situation :Jordan

Seriously though I like this deal. I would hate to see where the Bengals would be if they had to replace Dalton anytime soon. They have nothing waiting in the wings, and you know darn well if they let him walk another team would snap him up quick. Better to deal with the devil you know, as the saying goes...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Notorious said:


> MrMr I need your thoughts on this
> 
> http://deadspin.com/heres-a-lady-rubbing-her-face-on-jerry-joness-crotch-1616340521


Words can't express how great those photos are.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










I think Noto found MrMr's new avi here. :side:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Jerry is the man!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Notorious said:


> MrMr I need your thoughts on this
> 
> http://deadspin.com/heres-a-lady-rubbing-her-face-on-jerry-joness-crotch-1616340521





Is...is that chick tied up in that last pic?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is...is that chick tied up in that last pic?


If she is, my respect for Jerry just went up a little bit :hmm:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Brownies currently have Hoyer ahead of Manziel in the depth chart. Good... ...good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

"Chicago Bears suspend Martellus Bennett after fight"

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...o-bears-suspend-martellus-bennett-after-fight



Bears making all the right headlines.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Packers tackle Don Barclay tore his ACL today. Second torn ACL for us so far, after Abbrederis.

:favre3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Ok it's random no research prediction time

NFC East

Eagles obv
Giants
Redskins
Cowboys

NFC North

Packers obv
Lions
Vikings
Bears

NFC South

Saints obv
Panthers
Falcons
Bucs

NFC West (best division in the NFL after years of being the worst)

RAMS SWERVE
Niners
Seahawks
Cards


AFC East

Patriots
don't need to even mention any other team

AFC North

Steelers?!?!?!!?!?
Bengals
Browns
Ravens

AFC South

Colts
this is like the AFC East but it's the AFC South
Jags might be surprisingly not terrible

AFC West

Broncos
Chiefs
Chargers
Raiders



Also one team will come out of nowhere to be good. This happens pretty much every year. I don't think the Rams qualify, so it's going to be a team I'm overlooking.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

i strongly disagree with chiefs>chargers. some other stuff too, but that seems particularly AWFUL to me. y u hate the chargers, mister?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*LolSteelers. I just can't........ Glad someone didn't overlook the Rams though. Their defense is going to surprise some people. But I doubt they're winning the NFC West. I don't see that happening. I'll take a crack at it.

NFC East


Eagles
Giants
Redskins
Cowboys


NFC North


Packers
Lions
Bears
Vikings


NFC South


Saints
Falcons
Panthers
Bucs

NFC West 


Seahawks
49ers
Rams
Cards


AFC East


Patriots
Dolphins
Jets
Bills

AFC North


Bengals
Ravens
Steelers
Browns

AFC South


Colts
Titans
Texans
Jaguars


AFC West


Broncos
Chargers
Chiefs
Raiders


Looking forward to the scrimmages tonight btw.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> i strongly disagree with chiefs>chargers. some other stuff too, but that seems particularly AWFUL to me. y u hate the chargers, mister?


That division is ok aside from the Raiders. Chargers could finish 2nd. Chiefs have JAMAAL though, so I selfishly put them in 2nd. 


Rams is my total bullshit pick here. Obviously the Seahawks are the best team in that division. All four NFC West teams seem like they'll be really good though.

AFC North is unpredictable. The top three teams aren't that different in talent. Went with the Steelers because Super Bowls. inb4 Browns are 14-2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

AFC East: Pats, Jets, Bills, Dolphins
AFC North: Bengals, Ravens (WC), Steelers, Browns
AFC South: Colts, Texans, Titans, Jags
AFC West: Broncos, Chargers (WC), Chiefs, Raiders

NFC East: Eagles, Redskins, Giants, Cowboys
NFC North: Packers, Bears, Lions, Vikings
NFC South: Saints, Bucs (WC), Panthers, Falcons
NFC West: Seahawks, Niners (WC), Rams, Cardinals


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

That De'Anthony Thomas speed baby!! Dexter who??


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I wanted Chicago to grab Thomas in the draft. It's great seeing him make plays already.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Stad said:


> That De'Anthony Thomas speed baby!! Dexter who??


Im gonna miss him at Oregon :favre


2014 PREDICTIONS

NFC East

Redskins
Eagles
Cowboys
Giants

NFC North

Packers 
Vikings
Bears
Lions

NFC South

Panthers
Saints
Falcons
Bucs

NFC West 

SEAHAWKS BABY! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Rams
Niners
Cards


AFC East

Patriots
Bills
Jets
Dolphins

AFC North

Browns (My Suprise Team Of The Season)
Ravens
Bengals
Steelers

AFC South

Colts
Texans
Jaguars
Titans

AFC West

Chiefs
Broncos
Raiders
Chargers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*That was a fun exhibition. A few things I want to point out.


The personnel in the special teams' needs to be adjusted. Glad we have 4 weeks to get it together.
Jeremy Hill and Rex Burkhead looked impressive. The Law Firm might not make the cut when it all said and done.
Matt Scott >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jason Campbell. That is all.
*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

My boyfriend is on the bench, my other boyfriend fumbled and my team got the ball, I HATE WHEN MY BOYFRIENDS PLAY EACH OTHER.


Regardless, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COWBOYS


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

NFC
Dallas
Green Bay
Atlanta
Seattle
WC - St. Louis/New Orleans

AFC
New England
Cincy
Colts
San Diego
WC - Denver/Miami


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Heatwave, I love you for picking Dallas, but lol they're going to be so bad defensively. Like epically bad.

:romo though can keep them in any game...and also throw that INT in the 4th...or come through in the 4th :romo


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> Heatwave, I love you for picking Dallas, but lol they're going to be so bad defensively. Like epically bad.
> 
> :romo though can keep them in any game...*and also throw that INT in the 4th...or come through in the 4th* :romo


Literally every game is a coin toss :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I'm going to enjoy his last years in Dallas. He was the main reason they were ever competitive most seasons. Without him, they're 4-12, 3-13, 5-11, etc.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

D'Anthony Thomas is really fast. That is all :mark:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> I'm going to enjoy his last years in Dallas. He was the main reason they were ever competitive most seasons. Without him, they're 4-12, 3-13, 5-11, etc.


I actually agree with that.....Romo is NOT the only reason the Cowboys have a hard time going over .500 LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

NFC East: Redskins, Eagles, Giants, Cowboys
NFC North: Packers, Bears(WC), Lions, Vikings 
NFC South: Saints, Panthers, Falcons, Buccaneers 
NFC West: 49ers, Seahawks(WC), Rams, Cardinals

AFC East: Patriots, Bills(WC), Jets, Dolphins 
AFC North: Ravens, Bengals(WC), Steelers, Browns 
AFC South: Colts, Jaguars, Texans, Titans 
AFC West: Broncos, Chargers, Chiefs, Raiders


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Completely unbiased here:

NFC
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
WC - Bears/Bears

AFC
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
WC - Bears/Bears



Spoiler: Real Guesses



NFC East

Redskins
Eagles
Cowboys
Giants

NFC North

Bears 
Packers
Lions
Vikings

NFC South

Saints
Panthers
Falcons
Bucs

NFC West 

Seahawks 
Rams
Niners
Cardinals

W/C: Packers/Rams

AFC East

Patriots
Dolphins
Jets
Bills

AFC North

Bengals
Ravens
Steelers
Browns

AFC South

Colts
Texans
Titans
Jaguars

AFC West

Broncos
Chargers
Chiefs
Raiders

W/C: Ravens/Dolphins


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Since my team will suck this year, her'e my projected top 5 picking teams

1. Vikings
2. Cowboys
3. Jets
4. Steelers
5. Raiders


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> I'm going to enjoy his last years in Dallas. He was the main reason they were ever competitive most seasons. Without him, they're 4-12, 3-13, 5-11, etc.


I'll enjoy his last years as well. Im going to be super disappointed when we can get this guy a Superbowl ring he deserves. One of the best, if not the best, undrafted FA QBs there will be.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> Heatwave, I love you for picking Dallas, but lol they're going to be so bad defensively. Like epically bad.
> 
> :romo though can keep them in any game...and also throw that INT in the 4th...or come through in the 4th :romo


I don't trust any defense in that division. And it's hard to trust any QB/Coach in that division as well. That being said, the combo of Romo/Murray/Dez > any other 3 man combo in the division. 9-7 isn't out of their realm and that's all it will take imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

The Dallas O line might actually be a strength this year too. I love the potential of the offense, but then I remember how bad the defense will be.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

You guys got Henry Melton, right? You should totally have him play both DT and FB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yeah but he's coming off a major knee injury. He was the short yardage RB at Texas so that could happen. I'm hoping Melton can come back. He's exactly what Dallas needs...the guy before the injury of course.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I haven't heard anything about Melton since he left Chicago. Is his recovery going well?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:side:

I haven't really followed much on Dallas. I have very low expectations. So not sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Good call.

See no evil, hear no evil. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










This the year doe.

This year is always the year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> The Dallas O line might actually be a strength this year too. I love the potential of the offense, but then I remember how bad the defense will be.


Dallas is also undefeated when Demarco has at least 20 carries. If he can stay healthy, and Garrett cuts down on the passing plays, that offense should be very potent


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

AFC North:
Steelers
Bengals (WC)
Ravens
Browns

AFC South:
Colts
Texans
Titans
Jaguars

AFC East:
Patriots
Jets
Dolphins
Bills

AFC West:
Broncos
Chargers (WC)
Chiefs
Raiders

NFC North:
Packers
Bears (if lelcutler manages to last a full season) (WC)
Lions
Vikings

NFC South:
Saints
Falcons
Bucs (if McCown plays like he did last year)
Panthers (big call, but yeah)

NFC East:
Eagles
Redskins
Cowboys
Giants

NFC West:
Seahawks
49ers (WC)
Cardinals
Rams (unless Bradford really steps it up)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HeatWave said:


> Dallas is also undefeated when Demarco has at least 20 carries. If he can stay healthy, and Garrett cuts down on the passing plays, that offense should be very potent


Linehan is the OC now so it's up to him. I'd prefer they run more since they have an improved O line, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> This the year doe.
> 
> This year is always the year.


Trying to act like you're tortured like a Browns or Bills fan

:ti

You're in the same "feel bad for us" bracket as the Washington Redskins


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Oh. My. God.

Kelvin fucking Benjamin. I am in love.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Eagles sure are holding a lot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Cutler! :mark: Marshall! :mark: Jeffery! :mark: Bears Run D! :mark:

They are looking very solid with a majority of the starters in for both teams.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Jarvis Landry and Kelvin Benjamin gonna have a nice lil' battle for ROTY this season. Forgot WATKINS.

SAM checkin' in, watch out boys.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bears D intercepted Foles for the second time tonight. :mark:

Yeah, I think I'm a little excited football is back. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bears D not looking too shabby with two picks in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Damn, these new defensive holding and touching after 5 yards rules are straight bullshit... wonder which QB throws for 6,000 yards this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Damn, these new defensive holding and touching after 5 yards rules are straight bullshit... wonder which QB throws for 6,000 yards this season.


I didn't even know there were new rules. What a fucking joke. The NFL needs to help defensive backs rather than tightening up these garbage rules before they destroy the game.

If they keep this up it will eventually blow up in their faces.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

You don't even want to know how many defensive holding calls there have been in this Fins/Falcons game. I'm hearing there's a bunch in other games as well, was a lot in the HOF Game. Teams will eventually adjust, but year by year this game gets softer and softer.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*It's been quite a few of them in this Raiders / Vikings game too. 

Teddy Bridgewater* :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Saw he fumbled earlier, he picking it up now?

Tre Mason time in St. Louis.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Saw he fumbled earlier, he picking it up now?


*Kinda struggling. He threw a couple of really nice passes though. His elusiveness in the pocket is what awing the Vikings' fans. I really hope he wins the starting job. It's going to be lots of read-option with him and Peterson* :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Here's another rule and it's not a joke:



> • The use of abusive, threatening or insulting language, including “racial slurs, comments regarding sexual orientation or other verbal abuse” will result in a 15-yard penalty and potential further discipline from the league.


Because grown men, these are adults here, can't handle someone calling them a ****** or ...... or motherfucker. Ok.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*Smh. One more step closer to flag football :lol*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;37935409 said:


> *Matt Scott >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jason Campbell. That is all.*


I went to bed so I didn't get to see Scott play and I can find nothing wrong with this statement. We need to find a way to ship Campbell to the Browns. Don't they need another QB like him around to muddy things up a little more? 

Also - Scott causing me to have fond memories of Droz come up. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> Here's another rule and it's not a joke:
> 
> 
> 
> Because grown men, these are adults here, can't handle someone calling them a ****** or ...... or motherfucker. Ok.





I thought you were quoting a rule for the forum....until I saw 15 yard penalty.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I wish the forum rules punished you for foul language with a 15 yard penalty. :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Grown men :lel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

They really added that rule? :lmao 

Bradford didn't start but I did like the way the offense move the ball down field on their first drive. They looked so fluid. Hoping Stedman Bailey gets more playing time this season and play along side Tavon Austin. Although just the first preseason, that defense is still a work in progress, especially the secondary.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> I went to bed so I didn't get to see Scott play and I can find nothing wrong with this statement. We need to find a way to ship Campbell to the Browns. Don't they need another QB like him around to muddy things up a little more?
> 
> Also - Scott causing me to have fond memories of Droz come up. Yeah, I said it.


*You saw he puked twice on the field, then afterwards he threw a perfect pass for a touchdown!? That right there is a football player. I hope he continues to strengthen his case for a spot next Saturday.

A.J. McCarron is injured and probably be out for awhile ( maybe on IR ). Top that with Campbell's injury / poor play, Scott might be the #2 while they search for a other QB. Who would've thought it!? :lol*

http://www.cincyjungle.com/2014/8/8/5983719/bengals-add-free-agent-qb-aj-mccarron-indefinitely


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Tommy Streeter 2014 Comeback Player of the year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I would absolutely love that. I was a bit surprised and disappointed to see him leave for the NFL when he did, and his draft position reflects that (I thought he definitely needed another year). He's physically gifted, and he reminded me of a poor man's Alshon Jeffrey. Kind of surprised that he's done literally nothing in his career up to this point; I really hope he can have some success going forward.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Stephen Morris and that 100% completion percentage.



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> I would absolutely love that. I was a bit surprised and disappointed to see him leave for the NFL when he did, and his draft position reflects that (I thought he definitely needed another year). He's physically gifted, and he reminded me of a poor man's Alshon Jeffrey. Kind of surprised that he's done literally nothing in his career up to this point; I really hope he can have some success going forward.


He went on IR before his rookie campaign and got waived before the start of his second because he was obviously a little off from missing an entire year of playing. All reports are that he's been super impressive in camp and looked okay tonight with a TD.

Allen Hurns had a couple of snags for J-Ville in that game as well. 

Seantrel Henderson went down tonight, sucks because he was looking pretty good. Not sure how serious it is.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*I can't believe I'm about to check out a Browns pre-season game. But I guess it's a first for everything. I'm a sucker for this Manziel hype train. Hope he doesn't showboat and make a fool out of himself against the Lions 2nd-3rd stringers*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Texans suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Texans suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah they do, I see no defensive improvement in the backfield.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Texans suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm ready for 0-16. It's preseason, but they looked fucking awful out there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Arcade said:


> I'm ready for 0-16. It's preseason, but they looked fucking awful out there.


Have fun with Ryan Fitzpatrick as your qb.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I mean... They got shut out...IN FUCKING PRESEASON.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Arcade said:


> I'm ready for 0-16. It's preseason, but they looked fucking awful out there.


KEENUM DA PRINCE i thought though??


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stad said:


> KEENUM DA PRINCE i thought though??


Well he did look better than Fitzpatrick out there, so that's a start, but the whole team still played terrible. It's preseason, so hopefully things will get better by the start of the regular season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

No QB plus breaking down RB = RIP.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Reminds me of the 2007 Chiefs season.

No QB + Larry Johnson breaking down = RIP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So going through the rotoworld snippets, RGIII is not the best QB on his team atm. lol the Skins are in for another long season if this is true.

UNLEASH COUSINS


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:wow

I guess Cousins is a better fit for Gruden's new offense right now, since he wants to make RG3 more of a pocket passer. Goes without saying that scaling back on his running usage is taking away a big part of his game, but it makes sense health-wise so he's not open to as many hits running around. Plus their RBs looked great against New England, and DeSean will be around to catch some screens.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> No QB plus breaking down RB = RIP.


RIP indeed.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I was watching the Titans preseason game last night and our WR's looked absolutely TERRIBLE. I know it's the first game and all but they were dropping every single thing that was thrown to them. The fact that it was pouring down rain the whole game probably didn't help matters any though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Still got SANKEY.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> Still got SANKEY.


Better than having Chris Johnson.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



insanitydefined said:


> I was watching the Titans preseason game last night and our WR's looked absolutely TERRIBLE. I know it's the first game and all but they were dropping every single thing that was thrown to them. The fact that it was pouring down rain the whole game probably didn't help matters any though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah that rain was pretty nasty. Take solace in the fact that your top three pass catchers this year (Wright, Walker and Washington) barely figured for you guys.

If I don't get Wright on my fantasy team this year I'll be a wreck.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of surprised me was how well Charlie Whitehurst looked, again I know it's the preseason and he was playing against backups but he was making some great throws and really putting the ball in tight spots. He had this one play where he got away from like three tacklers, ran backwards about 10 yards, and still managed to get the ball to Sankey for a gain. If Locker isn't getting it done or gets hurt again (like he always does) then Whitehurst might be able to step up and do something.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Look at 'em go.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Oh how I've missed our defense missing tackles.

But yeah if there's any team that needs a strong backup QB, it's Tennessee.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Speaking of strong backup QBs, Rex Grossman getting a workout with the Phins on Monday.

fpalm

Play BROCK, Philbin!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> *Speaking of strong backup QBs, Rex Grossman getting a workout with the Phins on Monday.*
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Play BROCK, Philbin!


Ah, everyone needs some Sexy Rexy in their lives...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rex b flexin on dem bitchez.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

He does bring that Super Bowl experience.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










Lucky fan at the Titans game! (unless he choose to sit there.. when there are 20 empty seats around him)


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*






:bryanlol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Hope the Dolphins improve. Im a fan of Tannehill and felt he got the raw end of the stick by the media and whatnot, being sort of called a bust and whatnot despite limited talent around him. Still gonna be tough for him if Dolphins don't develop a running game(Should've never let Reggie go) but I hope he does well and that coaching staff finally get their heads right


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Hoyer looked sharp against the Lions. Manziel looked shaky at first, but got into a rhythm later in the game. Hoyer's still the starter in my book, but I'll give Johnny a break since this was his first game and there's 3 more preseason games to go.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

^ that signature of yours :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



TexasTornado said:


> Lucky fan at the Titans game! (unless he choose to sit there.. when there are 20 empty seats around him)





what is even going on in this picture?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> what is even going on in this picture?


I'm guessing the rain running down the stadium structure at one leveled point, and plastered that one seat (and unlucky guy).

Finally finished this year's predictions (which I've done for three years now). Standings, playoff picks, random thoughts. I'd endorse myself better if I were a professional, but I'm just a random guy writing. 

http://ryanpelley.tumblr.com/post/94462177524/2014-nfl-season-predictions


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> :bryanlol


Just saw that. Namath looks a little too touchy feely with that lady in the kitchen. 



HeatWave said:


> Hope the Dolphins improve. Im a fan of Tannehill and felt he got the raw end of the stick by the media and whatnot, being sort of called a bust and whatnot despite limited talent around him. Still gonna be tough for him if Dolphins don't develop a running game(Should've never let Reggie go) but I hope he does well and that coaching staff finally get their heads right


He's played behind some pretty bad OLines, especially last season. Mike Sherman was horrible. I agree about Reggie. It's gonna be tough this year but I think the OL will be better than expected. Like the new look Bill Lazor offense and think it will take pressure off of Tanny to have to over preform; adding all the dink and dunks and lots of screens -- even some option reads. The injuries and suspensions puts us in a tough position to start the year but I think we can be competitive. Glad we got the Pats off rip because it'll show what this team is made of. 



RyanPelley said:


> I'm guessing the rain running down the stadium structure at one leveled point, and plastered that one seat (and unlucky guy).
> 
> Finally finished this year's predictions (which I've done for three years now). Standings, playoff picks, random thoughts. I'd endorse myself better if I were a professional, but I'm just a random guy writing.
> 
> http://ryanpelley.tumblr.com/post/94462177524/2014-nfl-season-predictions


Pretty good. 5-11 for the Dolphins? Damn, no respect lol. At the very worse I think this is a 7-9 team. 

Robinson is a fine choice for ROTY, but I'm gonna go with the young WRs of Benjamin, Watkins and Landry. Landry's a homer pick. Since EJ is throwing to Watkins and Cam to Benjamin, I'm leaning Kelvin.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

An O-Lineman winning OROY? No chance. There's a reason why it's literally never happened before. It'll go to a QB/RB/WR as usual. My early vote goes to Kelvin Benjamin.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

It sucks because there's been some deserving candidates in the past. There's gonna be the 1st someday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I don't think there will. You can't look at STATS. It's one of those unfortunate things.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Basically what it comes down to. OROY/DROY but mostly OROY are just given to the player who has the best STATS, which pretty much takes O-Linemen completely out of the running.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

For some reason, I was thinking Jake Long had won ROTY (spacing the obvious Matt Ryan win...) Well shit, I should have left a more likely pick (Watkins) then. 

Sorry Joel for disrespecting your team... I had to shave a few wins here and there to get wins / losses even.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Well, that's unfortunate for the Dolphins. 

I had actually thought for some reason that Larry Allen won ROTY or Orlando Pace or some shit, tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Nope, every player to win the OROY was either a QB, RB or WR. And as for DROY, only once in the last 20 seasons has a defensive back won it which was Charles Woodson in 98.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Also casuals don't even have a clue what huge effect offensive linemen have on a game. I'd bet they want players that are in the limelight to win these awards. The lineman can completely take over a game, but people don't even realize it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

^Damn right. OL is the most important part of any offense. You can say QB but at the end of the day what's an elite QB without an effective OL?

@Noto. Damn who the fuck won ROTY over Sean Taylor in 2004


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Joe Thomas could have won it in 2007 if it weren't for AP doing what AP does.

Pro Bowl, started all 16 games at LT, Derek Anderson threw for almost 30 TD's and was sacked only 14 times (3rd fewest in the league).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> ^Damn right. OL is the most important part of any offense. You can say QB but at the end of the day what's an elite QB without an effective OL?
> 
> @Noto. Damn who the fuck won ROTY over Sean Taylor in 2004


Jonathan Vilma


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Of course, wonder where Taylor ranked behind him. Had to be close.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bengals WR Marvin Jones expected to be out until Week 5 with a foot injury. Cincy have a bye in Week 4, so that'll be three games he misses.

Also, Miami signed Brady Quinn. Sex Cannon will have to wait. 

EDIT: Sexy Rexy signed with the Browns.

LeBron. Love. Manziel. Grossman.

What a summer for Cleveland sports.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I like the addition of Grossman. Not only is he a veteran, but he's a Kyle Shanahan guy who could work with rookies Shaw and Manziel. Still surprised we're not going after a receiver though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



The Absolute said:


> I like the addition of Grossman. Not only is he a veteran, but he's a Kyle Shanahan guy who could work with rookies Shaw and Manziel. Still surprised we're not going after a receiver though.


You got Baby Hawk though. He really is a fantastic weapon. I was upset the Bengals lost him in free agency.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> Also, Miami signed Brady Quinn. Sex Cannon will have to wait.


Fans down here were so pissed when the Dolphins didn't draft him in 2007. I wonder how happy they are now that we finally got 'em. :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> You got Baby Hawk though. He really is a fantastic weapon. I was upset the Bengals lost him in free agency.


Just went on YouTube and checked out dude's highlight reel. He's got a lot of agility and knows how to get yards. He could be a really great weapon if we utilize him the right way.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yo, this thread needs to get stickied.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Not quite time. Season is still a few weeks out. It's practically stickied since it's staying on the front page.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

How the fuck does the NHL remained stickied through the off-season but the NFL thread is relegated?

Just because JM likes hockey? You're Commissioner Rozelle not Commissioner Goodell! You have the power!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Are stickies a thing? I was under the impression that it didn't matter at all. You guys aren't the first to be concerned about sticky status.

Tennis is a sticky for some reason. I find that ridiculous myself.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Mrmr is a fan taking a swing at a cowboy the most interesting thing that will happen to the Cowboys and Raiders all year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> ^Damn right. OL is the most important part of any offense. You can say QB but at the end of the day what's an elite QB without an effective OL?


LUCK. :luck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

el dandy said:


> How the fuck does the NHL remained stickied through the off-season but the NFL thread is relegated?
> 
> Just because JM likes hockey? You're Commissioner Rozelle not Commissioner Goodell! You have the power!


Its simple really.The NFL thread is active enough to remain on the main page without being stickied and the NHL thread is not. Both need to stay on the main page through the offseason since they serve as official threads for major NA sports and we want to prevent unnecessary threads. Like I said its simple. Please use the the thing between your ears.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knocks said:


> Bengals WR Marvin Jones expected to be out until Week 5 with a foot injury. Cincy have a bye in Week 4, so that'll be three games he misses.


At this point I will be surprised if he doesn't miss most of the season. Hopefully someone like Sanu will step up to fill the void. Word out of camp is that Eifert is looking really good and seems way more comfortable in the offense. If so that will help take pressure off Green.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Mrmr is a fan taking a swing at a cowboy the most interesting thing that will happen to the Cowboys and Raiders all year?


lol no have you not paid attention to the NFL the past 8 years or so?

4th Q implosions
4th Q comebacks
self-icing the kicker
comically bad time management (garrett's been at this awhile)
Jerry Jones has a guy that cleans his glasses
Jerry Jones has some insane con man after him
Jerry Jones Papa John's commercial
Jerry Jones in general
Worst defense of all time?
HAVE TO LOOK AT THE TAPE
ALL THREE PHASES
DO THINGS *WELL*

Finally DEZ

Not sure about the Raiders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

4th comeback followed by an impolsion


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Just noticed my :cutler smiley got added. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> At this point I will be surprised if he doesn't miss most of the season. Hopefully someone like Sanu will step up to fill the void. Word out of camp is that Eifert is looking really good and seems way more comfortable in the offense. If so that will help take pressure off Green.


*We have a deep WR core. I'm not too worried about that position. Sanu is going to be a beast. He's capable of being one of the best possession receivers. Also, it will be more opportunities for... Wait for it...

Dane Sanzenbacher :mark:

I'm happy about Eifert. I was getting tired of Gresham and his butterfingers.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Jerry Jones Papa John's commercial


Omg.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

For the memories


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

We've traded Jerel Worthy to New England in exchange for a conditional late-round pick. Dude was our second-round pick in 2012. Guess he wasn't going to make the 53, hence the trade. So yeah, bust.

We've only got three players left from the 2012 draft class now in Nick Perry, Casey Hayward and Mike Daniels. Perry needs to get a full season under his belt and the jury's still out on him anyway, he's better suited as a 4-3 DE than a 3-4 OLB. Hayward looked awesome in his rookie year but barely played last season due to injury, and Daniels has been fantastic.

Thankfully our 2013 class is looking better with four starters for this season coming from it in Lacy, Datone Jones, Bakhtiari and Tretter, maybe even five if Hyde starts at safety.

Plus Colt Lyerla apparently has a torn MCL and PCL so I guess he'll be stashed away on IR, which is a shame. Was really looking forward to seeing him go, would probably only have been 3 or 4 at best on the TE depth chart though.

EDIT: A lot of Packers stuff here :side:

Uhhhh...... PRESEASON WEEK 2 LET'S GO! :dance


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> For the memories


Lest we forget.

http://gph.is/XH7nxi

EDIT: Brownies name Hoyer the starter for Monday night's game against the 'Skins. I'm thinking about doing a shot every time ESPN mentions Manziel.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> I'm thinking about doing a shot every time ESPN mentions Manziel.


Don't do it man, you'll be dead before the pregame is over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Not sure which is more unbelievable: Jimmy Clausen being Chicago's backup QB or the Jacksonville Jaguars being on national television.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Where my New England Patriots ******* at


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Chrome said:


> Just noticed my :cutler smiley got added. :mark:


About fucking time.

In other news... https://vine.co/v/MYxLlT6DDdT


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

11/17, 160 yards for WAR BORTLES, not bad at all. Henne hasn't done anything to lose the starting job yet, though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



The Absolute said:


> Lest we forget.
> 
> http://gph.is/XH7nxi
> 
> EDIT: Brownies name Hoyer the starter for Monday night's game against the 'Skins. I'm thinking about doing a shot every time ESPN mentions Manziel.


You'll be a coma by the 10 minute mark of the first wtr.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Dwayne Bowe suspended for Week 1 against Tennessee due to substance abuse.

Have fun, Jamaal Charles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

KC might actually be better without Bowe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bowe's been mediocre for like two-three years now, he's still living off that 2010 season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Chiefs will still beat the Titans anyway, it's all about JAMAAL. 

I think this is probably Bowe's last season with the Chiefs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I wouldn't be worried if I were a Chiefs fan. Bowe's not as important to the offense as guys like Jamaal Charles. They can beat the Titans without him.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Brady for the pick 6


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Look at Mr. Undrafted Allen Hurns turning in a pretty good preseason so far for the Jags. And I had forgot about Marqise Lee, he snagged a TD last night. I think he's going to be a solid pro. This is going to be one of the more impressive WR draft classes that I can remember. 

And Brady right back at 'em.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Look at Mr. Undrafted Allen Hurns turning in a pretty good preseason so far for the Jags. And I had forgot about Marqise Lee, he snagged a TD last night. I think he's going to be a solid pro. This is going to be one of the more impressive WR draft classes that I can remember.
> 
> And Brady right back at 'em.


I think it will turn out to be a good WR class.

I'm just not entirely sold on Marqise Lee being part of the reason after seeing all this...


































Time will tell.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

McGOAT


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Pats and Eagles scoring 77 total points in the first three quarters and then trolling everybody in the 4th for a combined zero.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I'm a New York Jets fan. So yeah. That's all that needs to be said. We're going to suck, but at least we're be better than the Bills.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Shout-out to Jimmy Graham for not giving a fuck about the Jimmy Graham rule.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Shout-out to Jimmy Graham for not giving a fuck about the Jimmy Graham rule.





As he should not, it's absolutely dumb.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Freckles said:


> I'm a New York Jets fan. So yeah. That's all that needs to be said. We're going to suck, but at least we're be better than the Bills.


Going 2-0 tonight.

Believe.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

If Graham does it again, especially during the regular season, he's just as stupid as the rule. Payton was pissed at him for doing it, so no doubt he'll talk to him about it, if he hasn't already.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*The Jets should have a decent running game this year.

I hope the Bengals continue to improve on that tonight.*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Man it's good to see Rodgers back out there. :trips5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

You would think TV rules wouldn't apply to preseason games. I'll have to record the game tonight after midnight and watch what I want tomorrow after I get home from work. And I'll be damned if I'm going to pay full ticket price for an exhibition game.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Zach Mettenberger looked like an absolute STAR out there last night, he might actually end up starting for this team next season, maybe this one if Locker gets hurt again. I didn't watch the entire game, I flipped back and forth a lot watching the Cardinal game, but every single pass I saw him attempt he made, he wasn't overthrowing or underthrowing anybody and he never looked uncomfortable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



insanitydefined said:


> Zach Mettenberger looked like an absolute STAR out there last night, he might actually end up starting for this team next season, maybe this one if Locker gets hurt again. I didn't watch the entire game, I flipped back and forth a lot watching the Cardinal game, but every single pass I saw him attempt he made, he wasn't overthrowing or underthrowing anybody and he never looked uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shaun Hill abused that same secondary last week.

I'll reserve judgment on Mettenberger until I see him carve up a real NFL defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> You would think TV rules wouldn't apply to preseason games. I'll have to record the game tonight after midnight and watch what I want tomorrow after I get home from work. And I'll be damned if I'm going to pay full ticket price for an exhibition game.


*:lol I hope I'll be awake ( though I doubt it because I always doze off ). I'm already tired as it is. 11:35 is bogus. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Back to back Colts takeaways negated by penalties, one of which was never actually called.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

how does unsportsmanlike result in a negated play? these rules make no sense.


just minus 15 yards from the final play, it doesnt make sense to replay due to offsetting penalties.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This local coverage is laughably awful. They won't show referees calling penalties, so I don't even know what's going on. And the play by play is absolutely clueless to the obvious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

our run blocking :jose


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans are looking better than last week.

That unsportsmanlike conduct penalty was pathetic. Players can get up into each other faces and almost get into fights without penalty, yet a little taunt or dance after a big play and it's a 15 yard penalty.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seriously. These penalty shit needs to be fixed in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:romo +







= :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



RyanPelley said:


> Back to back Colts takeaways negated by penalties, one of which was never actually called.


Yo, how has Erik Swoope been looking? I see he's still buried on the depth chart and not really seeing any time in pre season so I assume he's not making gigantic strides but do you see him making the practice squad? Worse, cut? 

Corey Washington for the New York Giants is entering Victor Cruz preseason hype territory. The game winning TD in all of their 3 pre season games so far. Guy looks to be on the right path. Andre Williams is going to get a lot of play this year too. He shredded up the National Champion FSU defense last year at Boston College. Still needs to work on his blocking but he and Jennings could bring the running game back to the Meadowlands.

Teddy Bridgewater having a better second outing.

PUMPED :mark: about this draft class for the Dolphins. We've got 7th rounders out here with a legit chance to become 2nd stringers. Terrence Fede, Jordan Tripp, remember these names. Walt Aikens. Oh lawd start the fuckin season!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

brb need to have CHAMP crop that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*ANDY MOTHERFUCKIN DALTON :mark:

That contract has magically improved his awareness and deep ball. He's on fire. SANU :mark:*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Teddy Bridgewater looking good so far.

Only a matter of time until he's starting over Matt "Flynn" Cassel.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

surprising. ben plays really well with a clean pocket in the no huddle. fucking shocker.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Ryan Shazier out there looking like a DB


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

dude's more athletic than alot of dbs out there, hes gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*









:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Geeze. What the fuck was Dominique Franks doing? That dance fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Brock Osweiler vs. Blaine Gabbert.

I'm so sorry, America.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

MY CLIENT, BRRRRRRRROCK OSWEILER, CONQUERED THE SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS' DEFENSE AT LEVI'S STADIUM


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

With the Bears getting Santonio Holmes they have a top 3 offense but a bottom 3 defense. DA BEARS.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Yo, how has Erik Swoope been looking? I see he's still buried on the depth chart and not really seeing any time in pre season so I assume he's not making gigantic strides but do you see him making the practice squad? Worse, cut?


I haven't heard Swoope's name called. Honestly forgot about him until you asked. I'll be at the game Saturday, meaning I'll be paying more attention. I'll let you know if he's out there much. But honestly, I don't see us keeping more than 3 TEs, especially with a FB actually utilized at times in Pep's system. 

Allen, Fleener and Doyle are locks. I think Swoope and Wesley Saunders will be competing for a practice squad spot.

Also, holy shit, Ryan Shazier is a freak. His Madden stats are ridiculous too (92 speed, 89 accel, 89 agility, 91 hit power, 97 jumping). I user the MLB and might snag him in the 1st round in my online leagues this year.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 16, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Irish Jet said:


> Going 2-0 tonight.
> 
> Believe.


Our 1st team would had been ran out the building again. Vick needs to be the starter on opening day. Simple as that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Freckles said:


> Our 1st team would had been ran out the building again. Vick needs to be the starter on opening day. Simple as that.


I thought your first team players did really well, against our 2nd and 3rd team players.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*I hope Dalton continues to tear it up. Keep up the consistency and carry it into the regular season. I'm loving Hue's offense. 

We're on NBC on Sunday. That means muting the T.V. ( Collinsworth commentating ).*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Freckles said:


> Our 1st team would had been ran out the building again. Vick needs to be the starter on opening day. Simple as that.


Eh?

Geno was very good. Haven't seen anything that would highlight a need to change at QB. Give the kid a chance. In fact most of the first team was good. Except the pass defense, which if the season started today would handily be the worst in the league. Milliner better be back to 100% soon and needs to be as good as he was at the tail end of last season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Not exactly a shocker, but Manziel looks awful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Will have to put on ESPN tomorrow to see if they analyze Manziel's middle finger on it's 'eliteness' or it's 'legacy' and of course whether or not it makes him a winner.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

*Don't worry. Folks going to hear Skip banging on his desk about how he's so competitive and Stephen A. saying his usual 'dictionary' word of the day.

He'll probably go with his bread and butter "that is preposterous" or "that is blasphemous". *


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*















Touchdown STRIKE! :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Hoyer and Manziel both looked below average, but Manziel seemed better. West, Tate and Gilbert looked pretty sharp tonight. Also, it was really fun seeing Connor Shaw turn up at the end of the game. If I were the Browns, I'd wait until after next week's game before naming a starting QB.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

manziel is the justin bieber of the nfl


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

LMFAO.

My submission made it on "Why Your Team Sucks 2014: Denver Broncos." :lmao

http://deadspin.com/why-your-team-sucks-2014-denver-broncos-1623790699 (last one)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;38480810 said:


> *I hope Dalton continues to tear it up. Keep up the consistency and carry it into the regular season. I'm loving Hue's offense.
> 
> We're on NBC on Sunday. That means muting the T.V. ( Collinsworth commentating ).*


How dare you _besmirch _the Skinny White Boy. I am beginning to doubt your location.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> How dare you _besmirch _the Skinny White Boy. I am beginning to doubt your location.


*:lol 

I love Cris, but he's a terrible commentator. Not as bad as Gruden over at ESPN, but pretty close.

I would give away one of my kidneys for John Madden to push them aside and broadcast a game again.*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HiddenFlaw said:


> manziel is the justin bieber of the nfl


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I figured Manziel was just Tebow V2...media and hype wise.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;38559202 said:


> *:lol
> 
> I love Cris, but he's a terrible commentator. Not as bad as Gruden over at ESPN, but pretty close.
> 
> I would give away one of my kidneys for John Madden to push them aside and broadcast a game again.*


Cris is awesome in my book as long as he is not pimping Caddy's here in town


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Panthers traded Kenjon Barner to Philly for a conditional 7th. Good riddance. Fozzie's performance this past weekend put the nail in the coffin for him.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Former Packers safety Nick Collins has announced his retirement after injuring his neck three years ago (against your Panthers, Brandon :no.

Said earlier in the year that he might make a comeback, but unfortunately that's not the case. Dude was so good for us before he got injured, had three consecutive Pro Bowl selections in '08, '09 and '10 and I'll never forget his pick six in the Super Bowl.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:mark: YES!!!! Hoyer has been named our starter for week 1 against the Steelers!! ESPN can eat a fat dick!!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



The Absolute said:


> :mark: YES!!!! Hoyer has been named our starter for week 1 against the Steelers!! ESPN can eat a fat dick!!


You know thats the worst case scenario right? Its going to be week in and out everytime Hoyer makes a mistake why Manziel should start.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> You know thats the worst case scenario right? Its going to be week in and out everytime Hoyer makes a mistake why Manziel should start.


This. :lol But Im Glad Hoyer Is Getting A Chance....


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

inb4 Hoyer goes off for 20TD 0 INT in the first 5 games, then still gets benched week 6.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Hoyer goes off for 20TD 0 INT in the first 5 games, then still gets benched week 6.


Why would this ever happen?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 24m
Sweetest tweet of day. By far. Doctors: Jim Kelly now has no evidence of cancer.

(Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> Cris is awesome in my book as long as he is not pimping Caddy's here in town


*If he buys everyone a Cadillac, then all is forgiven *


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

This is how to start a broadcasting career. Put all your chips on the table.

http://www.newsday.com/sports/football/tony-gonzalez-broncos-will-go-undefeated-1.9099807


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Pretty damn bold considering Denver have to play at Seattle in Week 3. But hey, Arizona won there last year, so who knows.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HighFiveGhost said:


> You know thats the worst case scenario right? Its going to be week in and out everytime Hoyer makes a mistake why Manziel should start.


True. But with Hoyer as the starter, we have a chance to actually win games this year. They made the right choice, even if the media doesn't like it.



Super Sonic said:


> This is how to start a broadcasting career. Put all your chips on the table.
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/sports/football/tony-gonzalez-broncos-will-go-undefeated-1.9099807


Takes balls to make a prediction like that. Denver's got to deal with Seattle and the Niners this year so we'll see.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

All this contract talk I've been hearing lately is making me realize how ridiculously loaded the 2011 Draft was.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_NFL_Draft

What would the Top 10 be in a re-draft?

I'm thinking...

(Who teams would probably pick)
1. Cam Newton
2. J.J. Watt
3. Colin Kaepernick
4. Patrick Peterson
5. Von Miller
6. Tyron Smith
7. Robert Quinn
8. Aldon Smith
9. A.J. Green
10. Julio Jones

(Who I would pick)
1. J.J. Watt
2. Von Miller
3. Cam Newton
4. Robert Quinn
5. Tyron Smith
6. Patrick Patterson
7. Aldon Smith
8. A.J. Green
9. Colin Kaepernick
10. Richard Sherman


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

:mark: Bengals ink Burfict to a 4 year extension :mark:

The signal caller and heart of the defense is going to be here for a while :dance:dance:dance:dance

http://www.bengals.com/news/article-1/Rags-to-riches/6c2f8025-873e-4c7f-a500-e0f9f9c27b97


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bell and Blount busted for possession of weed :lmao

Bell also got charged with a DUI.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> Why would this ever happen?


sidewinder's logic shouldn't be questioned


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Pratchett said:


> :mark: Bengals ink Burfict to a 4 year extension :mark:
> 
> The signal caller and heart of the defense is going to be here for a while :dance:dance:dance:dance
> 
> http://www.bengals.com/news/article-1/Rags-to-riches/6c2f8025-873e-4c7f-a500-e0f9f9c27b97


*No words needed. Just soak it all in :zayn3*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

bell and blount :lmao

poor jm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 Hoyer goes off for 20TD 0 INT in the first 5 games, then still gets benched week 6.


Norv Turner isnt there anymore...Hoyer is toast


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Damn. Jordan Norwood out for the season with a torn ACL.

Damn shame. He would have made the roster for sure. Broncos could have used him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I hope ROGER drops the Hammer on WEED INC. :booklel


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Well the Steelers haven't showed up for preseason Game 3 on either side of the ball. Even Roethlisberger looks out of sync.

Neither Cheech or Chong has run the ball very well. Never expected Bell to get busted but after seeing this picture....maybe I should have.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Look at Allen Hurns with 6 catches, 101 yards. Undrafted Canes? Where they do that at?

Bortles is ready, fuck what the naysayers think. The most ready rookie QB in the league.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Corey Washington with a TD in every preseason game for the Giants. Straight outta D2 Newberry College. Ryan Nassib another solid night. He's going straight at Eli's neck.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

People need to stop overreacting to preseason whether it's positive or negative. 

The '08 Lions went 4-0 during their preseason and I think we all know how their regular season turned out.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Victor Cruz showed out in the 2010 preseason and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Roho said:


> People need to stop overreacting to preseason whether it's positive or negative.
> 
> The '08 Lions went 4-0 during their preseason and I think we all know how their regular season turned out.


Wins and losses don't matter in preseason, but how teams and players play is an indication how they'll start out. If the first teamers are playing like shit, it's probably going to carry over into the regular and vice versa. The wins and losses are mostly on the 2nd/3rd/guys that might not even make the team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

GAROPPOLO :mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

BJ Raji out for the season with a torn bicep. Great.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Bortles is ready, fuck what the naysayers think. The most ready rookie QB in the league.


*I hope he really gets the starting job. I would think Jags' fans are tired of seeing Mr. Checkdown Henne under center.*

*EDIT: Nvm. The Jags just named Henne the starter for week 1. :lol I can't.........*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

poor raji has fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> poor raji has fallen off a cliff.


Unfortunately Raji won't be showing us what he's got this year. :$

This is his contract year too, so maybe he's played his last game for us. Sucked ass in '11 and '13, with an average '12 in between, but he had a good camp back at NT after playing DE for the last two years.

We've got Letroy Guion as backup, but he'll probably be put on PUP and activated midway through the season. Until then, our NT options are Mike Pennel, an undrafted rookie, Khyri Thornton, a rookie, and Josh Boyd, a second-year player who's played NT in camp.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reggie Fuckin Wayne is back!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Only watching the Jets/Giants game now and while I'm not getting too carried away just yet - Geno looks absolutely a different QB, looks so composed and assured and has all pre-season.

If he steps up like he can, we'll be decent.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Fleener just scored. Acted like he was gonna dunk the ball and just stopped. Ref was laughing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



> Adam Schefter @AdamSchefter · 10m
> 
> Initial tests on Rams QB Sam Bradford's knee did not show damage to ACL. Team "dodged a bullet." Still, more tests on knee scheduled Sunday.


bama4

Still hoping it's nothing major.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Damn, some close calls tonight. Sucks about Raji.

Henne named the starter in J-Ville. Not sure about that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Peyton flagged for taunting lol. And this is only preseason.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Peyton flagged for taunting lol. And this is only preseason.


LMAO. What did Peyton do?!

Yo Joel Anthony, your boy Swoope just made a nice reception for a 1st down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...aunts-texans-safety-swearinger-024959832.html

need a video plz. dont recall him ever taunting.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



RyanPelley said:


> LMAO. What did Peyton do?!
> 
> Yo Joel Anthony, your boy Swoope just made a nice reception for a 1st down.


I saw he had 1 reception, prolly his first all pre season. 2nd at most. That game was on CBS but the Dolphins and Marlins were on so I didn't get to really pay attention, wanted to try and catch a bit of it. He should get more time next week...unless he's cut 

Mr, how has Laron Byrd been looking for Dallas? He had a nice grab tonight. He wasn't that great at Miami but he has the height. I know he got hurt a few years ago but wondering if he's a legit threat to Beasley or Harris or what not. Had pretty much forgotten he even existed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Tonight was my first Dallas game. I stopped about 4 min left in the 1st half. I don't remember seeing Byrd once. Harris almost got bent in half tonight. Not sure how badly he was hurt, but he was walking around on the sidelines.

Dallas's offense looks like shit. Defense is obviously bad too. Dolphins have a terrible QB that couldn't capitalize. Moreno looks at least twice as good as Miller.

2-14 could happen in Big D this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Don't take out your QB frustrations on a young up and comer, brah. Agreed on Moreno. He should get the nod over Miller.

Then again, Moreno was cutting up a shitty defense. Gotta see what he does against the Pats.

Also how come none of you Big Twelve losers never told me Damien Williams got game like that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Miami should've scored 3 TDs probably. I think Tannehill sucks. He's not Gabbert level, but he's just a backup as I see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

i feel bad for moreno. he was finally healthy and had a great season and all the credit goes to peyton. peyton is pretty much a curse though, he gets all the credit and all the blame.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Mr, he's played behind some really bad offensive lines. Do you think that's hindered him at all?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yeah Dallas D is shit, but Moreno just had more burst and ran with more authority. Miller seems to go down with any contact. Miller with space can be dangerous though. He's not without talent.


I could actually see the Miami offense being good if Tannehill can ever up his game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Mr, he's played behind some really bad offensive lines. Do you think that's hindered him at all?


Speaking as a Broncos fan, he was pretty much always good when he was healthy. His first healthy season just happened to coincide with Peyton's best season.

In other Broncos news, Wes Welker has another concussion. At least Emmanuel Sanders looked really good tonight. Question is just whether Bubba Caldwell will be able to step up or if Cody Latimer is ready to take on a significant role this early.

And in more Broncos news still, Matt Prater has been suspended four games for violating the NFL's substance abuse policy. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

^^^^LOLOLOLMAO @ a kicker getting suspended for substance abuse



Joel Anthony said:


> Mr, he's played behind some really bad offensive lines. Do you think that's hindered him at all?


Are you talking about Tannehill? Even when he has time he's just not that good. But yes, getting your head kicked in never helps you play quarterback. By they way, I thought Bradford would be great. I was wrong (he got his head kicked in too). I think Tannehill is suck to average. I could be wrong.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

If he gets protection I think he can be good. Bill Lazor's offense is going to be fun, I don't think he's busted out any of the good stuff in preseason and is waiting for the real games to start. 

Dallas has this to look forward to at least, they play in the NFC East. And you play the AFC South. You do have some tough non-division NFC games though. Gonna be a tough year, but Romo is gonna put up his numbers and if that defense can come together - big if - I wouldn't be surprised to see ya'll sneaking in somewhere. Beauty of a new season, you never know what can happen.



RetepAdam. said:


> Speaking as a Broncos fan, he was pretty much always good when he was healthy. His first healthy season just happened to coincide with Peyton's best season.


Oh for sure. I've always liked Moreno's style since Georgia. North/South runner and keeps the feet churning. He had 5 fumbles his first 2 years in Denver, has had 3 total the last 3. Was injured in 2 of those last 3 BUT he's coming off his best season. He just needs to stay healthy and he's going to be huge for this team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yeah, I've been a Moreno fan since his UGA days. I wish he could have had more years like last year while he was here.

Wish him the best in Miami.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Retep, I completely forgot Denver got Emmanuel Sanders this year too. Got damn. With the new lame rules, Peyton might really throw for 6,000 yards. fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Emmanuel shit talking Ben and taking his shit to Denver was :lmao

Also, my sig :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



> ESPN's Adam Schefter reports Broncos K Matt Prater was facing a year-long suspension before his attorney got it reduced to four games.


Fuck you NFL and your bullshit HARDLINE stance. Some random attorney can scare you? I actually have a somewhat hard time believing this especially considering it's from professional liar Shefter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

All these Green Bay injuries can only mean one thing: A Super Bowl victory *crosses fingers*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> Fuck you NFL and your bullshit HARDLINE stance. Some random attorney can scare you? I actually have a somewhat hard time believing this especially considering it's from professional liar Shefter.


and yet Gordon still faces a year long suspension for barely testing positive over their limit. i say their limit as his test would fall below even federal testing standards.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

RIP Bradford's career.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



DashingRKO said:


> bama4
> 
> Still hoping it's nothing major.





> Chris Mortensen @mortreport · 6m
> 
> Rams QB Sam Bradford is out for season after MRI shows he did tear left knee ACL, per sources. Rams will announce later today. @ESPNNFL


:sodone Unbelievable...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

tank for FSU QB imo and begin a real dynasty with all of the talent theyve collected.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Bradford is made of glass. Time for them to move on imo.

Brett Hundley - UCLA. Go after him when he declares for the draft.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Jesus man, I feel bad for Bradford. Every year it's something new.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> and yet Gordon still faces a year long suspension for barely testing positive over their limit. i say their limit as his test would fall below even federal testing standards.


It wasn't just weed, and he's had multiple weed problems.. He also got arrested and has a little DWI over his head which isn't helping his case.. People like to only talk about the weed, but there's a lot more to this case.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Hmm....

Sounds like the Rams could use the services of one Ryan Mallett right now :brady3

Surely Fisher isn't going to go into the year with Shaun Hill as the starter right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Somebody dust off Favre.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

this latest suspension was only about weed?

weed itself isnt even a problem, the nfl needs to fix their outdated policies.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Tebow time in St. Louis IMO.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Shaun Hill is 13-13 as a starter, so it could be worse. But yeah, see ya Bradford. Nice early pick for a QB next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I found it










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



LUCK said:


> this latest suspension was only about weed?
> 
> weed itself isnt even a problem, the nfl needs to fix their outdated policies.


Oh I agree with you. I have no problems with them smoking weed, but the NFL does so we have to deal with that. 

The DWI was sometime in July and I don't remember hearing him being punished for that, and from what I've heard its involved with the most recent suspension. So he has that and a failed drug test going against him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*










It's never a good sign when your team doesn't even bother post a picture of you.. Good luck Shaun.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Notorious said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Sounds like the Rams could use the services of one Ryan Mallett right now :brady3
> 
> Surely Fisher isn't going to go into the year with Shaun Hill as the starter right?


Surely you're not insinuating that Ryan Mallett is better than Shaun Hill?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

yeah trade mallett so GAROPPOLO can rightfully move up the depth chart.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Brye said:


> Jesus man, I feel bad for Bradford. Every year it's something new.


Would've loved to see what he could do if healthy. I felt he could've been really good with that team and could've helped bring St. Louis back as a prennial contender


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



HeatWave said:


> Would've loved to see what he could do if healthy. I felt he could've been really good with that team and could've helped bring St. Louis back as a prennial contender


Rams we're starting bringing in good weapons for him too. I'm just bum about this news. I don't think his career over but I know his time in St. Louis is over.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Trade for Cousins or Mallet ASAP


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

The Rams reportedly have interest in the Sanchize.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000383155/article/st-louis-rams-have-interest-in-eagles-mark-sanchez?campaign=Facebook_atl_rosenthal

He would be an upgrade from Shaun Hill. Also, he knows Schottenheimer's system. Take what you can get right now St. Louis.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Shaun Hill's one of the better backups. If this was only a 3-4 game absence I would think they'd be fine. But all season I'd be surprised if they stuck with him.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;38776250 said:


> The Rams reportedly have interest in the Sanchize.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000383155/article/st-louis-rams-have-interest-in-eagles-mark-sanchez?campaign=Facebook_atl_rosenthal
> 
> He would be an upgrade from Shaun Hill. Also, he knows Schottenheimer's system. Take what you can get right now St. Louis.


I don't think Philly would be willing to part with him based on how he's performed this pre-season. Plus, Foles is the biggest wild-card going into this year and I don't think they have much faith in Barkley if Foles goes down or under-performs. I think it would take at least a 2nd or 3rd in order to get him and I don't see the Rams pulling the trigger.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

My FF team is looking so damn boss this year. Think this will be my first title since 2007.

QB: Luck, BORTLES :mark:
RB: Eddie Lacy, Giovanni Bernard, Rashad Jennings, Knowshown Moreno
WR: Antonio Brown, Victor Cruz, Sammy Watkins :mark:, Kelvin Benjamin :mark:, Jarvis Landry :mark:, ALLEN HURNS :mark:
TE: Dennis Pitta, Delanie Walker
K: Stephen GAWDSTOWSKI
D: Broncos
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Arizona's first team defense is so good... But Palmer went full Palmer :mark: Grandpa Newman :mark:



Roho said:


> I don't think Philly would be willing to part with him based on how he's performed this pre-season. Plus, Foles is the biggest wild-card going into this year and I don't think they have much faith in Barkley if Foles goes down or under-performs. I think it would take at least a 2nd or 3rd in order to get him and I don't see the Rams pulling the trigger.


Yeah... And word is Sanchez doesn't want to leave Philly anyways. IMO Foles is going to tear it up. Riley Cooper has to get healthy though.



Joel Anthony said:


> My FF team is looking so damn boss this year. Think this will be my first title since 2007.
> 
> QB: Luck, BORTLES :mark:
> RB: Eddie Lacy, Giovanni Bernard, Rashad Jennings, Knowshown Moreno
> ...


This is my fantasy team :banderas



Spoiler: Fantasy Team


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Ha, I didn't see the spoiler and thought you picked the EXACT SAME TEAM. 

Decker went late in my draft and it's got nothing to do with him. It's all about Geno. Jet's went from one of the best OL's to one of the worst in his rookie season last year. I think they'll get it together this year, they were in the top half of the league in pass blocking, so if they improve more there, I think Geno can have an alright year.

You really gonna start Crabtree over Brown? fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> You really gonna start Crabtree over Brown? fpalm


I haven't toggled with the line-up yet :lol
Changing that right now. I'm switching Gates with Reed as well.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Gates still got it, but Reed is the way to go. Once Cousins takes over, he'll have a capable QB and put up some big numbers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

damn bradford's career is probably over at least in st louis


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/BF74...p4?versionId=fcKHy5GI3TbvO8Pyk5IZhF65W_WuCCS3

Biggest first down in preseason football history.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Matt Cassel will start Week 1. Teddy Time postponed until further notice.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Teddy and Bortles looked ready to go. Cassel and Henne have to be on short hooks.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



₵A$H®;38783330 said:


> I haven't toggled with the line-up yet :lol
> Changing that right now. I'm switching Gates with Reed as well.


More importantly, you're going to start Decker over Brown? :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

You mean Decker over Crabtree? Because I already did my switch for Brown. If so, no. Crabtree going against Dallas' defense week 1. Can't pass that up. Matter of fact, I'm also putting Decker in the flex for the 1st week. Because... Oakland...

Thought about dumping Teddy, but the waivers in my league are picked clean. Looks like I have to keep him temporarily.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Brown is far-and-away the best of the three receivers. I would also put Crabtree a little ahead of Decker right now.

No idea what the matchups are for this week.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Definitely stick with Decker. Kaep now has a slew of wideouts to fool around with, while Decker is going to be by far Geno's #1 favorite target and he's also a big body that will get a lot of the red zone looks. If Crabtree can stay healthy, it could become a tough choice but for now I'd roll with Decker until proven otherwise.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Decker will be starting for me in Week 1. Got Terrance Williams, Brandin Cooks and James Jones waiting on my bench.

Speaking of the Jets, apparently they tried trading Stephen Hill this summer. Alshon Jeffery went two picks after him in 2012. Isn't hindsight the best?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So the Pats just traded Logan Mankins to the Bucs for TE Tim Wright and a pick which I'll assume will be a 2nd or 3rd.

Meh, don't know how to feel about this. Mankins has regressed over the past couple seasons and has gotten a pass for it due to reputation but idk who the fuck this Tim Wright guy is and even though he's declined, Mankins is still a good player and was a locker room leader. Should also note this clears up some cap space for extensions for Revis & McCourty.

In Bill We Trust though. This could be another case of him selling high and getting rid of an aging player before he truly becomes flabbynsick


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Could be a huge difference maker for both conference's playoff pictures.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

wright had 500+ yards and 5 td's in his first season under freeman/glennon. look forward to seeing what he can do with :brady

perhaps he'll be 81's replacement.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knooks said:


> Decker will be starting for me in Week 1. Got Terrance Williams, Brandin Cooks and James Jones waiting on my bench.
> 
> Speaking of the Jets, apparently they tried trading Stephen Hill this summer. Alshon Jeffery went two picks after him in 2012. Isn't hindsight the best?


Jeffery slipping into the second round was a product of him showing up too heavy senior year and seeing his numbers dip partly thanks to Stephen Garcia and Connor Shaw splitting the starting job. Pretty much the only knocks on him coming out of college were the question of whether he'd be able to get into playing shape (South Carolina coaches raved about his intangibles) and whether he'd be able to tighten up his route-running a bit to get better separation from DBs.

Hill, on the other hand, was a project from Day 1. Tremendous speed but never put up big numbers at Georgia Tech and didn't grade out as a particularly good pass catcher. I'm honestly a little bit surprised looking back now and seeing that most scouting services apparently had Hill graded higher than Jeffery. Jeffery was a big name receiver in college and projected well in the NFL at the time assuming he didn't show up to camp looking like Violet Beauregarde after chewing the blueberry gum. It's not all that surprising that he's been excellent in the pros. In my opinion, more things would have needed to break right for Hill to be successful than for Jeffery. Then again, I'm sure there's a little bit of hindsight creeping in as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> Gates still got it, but Reed is the way to go. Once Cousins takes over, he'll have a capable QB and put up some big numbers.



Even as an MSU fan, no way can I agree with this. RG3 is miles above Cousins. Cousins was awful in all the games he played in last year save 1 (which he still threw 2 picks and lost to a poor Falcons team).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Perfect Poster said:


> Even as an MSU fan, no way can I agree with this. RG3 is miles above Cousins. Cousins was awful in all the games he played in last year save 1 (which he still threw 2 picks and lost to a poor Falcons team).


Thank you. :lmao

Couldn't have said it better myself. It absolutely amazes me how many people buy into the bullshit QB "controversy" that has been manufactured in Washington D.C.

RG3 clearly has greater upside, has shown that he is capable of being a top-tier QB (his play was off the charts his rookie season), and he is clearly not only the guy the Redskins _believe_ to be the answer but also the guy they _need_ to be the answer. And beyond that, when Cousins actually got a shot last season, he was generally underwhelming.

Cousins is a good backup QB and could be solid trade bait if a team thinks he's more than that, but he's nowhere near where RG3 is, even while RG3 struggles to transform himself into a QB who makes more plays in the pocket than he does on the run.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Tbh Washington fucked up when they didn't trade Cousins before last season when his value was still pretty high. I don't think they'd get nearly as much as they were hoping for (likely no more than a 6th).

And yeah, if RG3 learns to slide, avoids getting killed too much, and is fully recovered from his injury, he'll be much closer to 2012 than 2013 form.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Joe Theismann said Cousins is better though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Joe's just a concussed old man.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I've never been a fan of QBs who run first, so we'll see what happens with RG3 in Washington. Cousins probably isn't going to take over but for now I'll always go with an actual, you know, pocket passer. A lot of RG3's successes in his rookie year was based on defenses getting slashed by his running abilities and biting on fakes but we saw how defenses caught up to him after that first year. 

Tim Wright really came on last year. He's a good young TE. The Pats love their two TE sets so it could just be to get back to what they were doing with Hernandez, etc. I think both teams got what they wanted out of it. Bucs are in need of some solid inside line play and Logan no doubt brings that. 

Surprised Tommy Streeter was cut because Lovie was raving about him in camp. He didn't play much in pre-season and was only targeted 3 times, though. 










And that's for you, Cash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

^posting that comparison makes you look like a mong, joel. stats mean nothing these days. especially not the ones dalton has put up. not to mention dalton's supporting cast is about 100x better than what Peyton started with. he had an elite defense, elite passing weapons, and a decent rushing attack last year and couldnt manage to do much of anything with it consistently, let alone in the playoffs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Peyton had a guy named Marvin Harrison and Marshall Faulk. The defense improved mightily after his rookie season. Andy Dalton is a fine young QB. Remember how much hate Eli used to get in his first few years? Look what he accomplished. The Dalton hate is unjust.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

The Dalton hate is somewhat justified.

He's a starting QB in this league. He just hasn't proven that he's anything better than above-average, though.

Also, LMFAO @ Joe Theismann. http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...-thinks-rg3-gives-redskins-best-chance-to-win


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Outside of AJ Green, did Dalton ever have a true #2 WR? Jermaine Gresham is decent but is he the type of guy you really want complimenting an AJ Green? Why was Dalton throwing the ball 51 times last year against San Diego? 30 times in '12 and 42 times his rookie year against Houston? That's a lot to ask of a young QB who struggles to step up in the pocket and holds on to the ball too long a lot of times. Maybe the Bengals have peaked with Marvin Lewis but I think they just needed to get rid of Gruden. They never had a great backfield but they had a solid OL and Gruden never maximized that. 

I feel like Dalton is a mid tier QB, which isn't a bad thing to be in just your 4th year. He does have to improve on things like stepping up and getting rid of the ball quicker, but he shouldn't have had to been depended on to throw the ball that much in his first few post season games and he was. It's a lot to ask of any young QB. Cinci's backfield was shitty in 2011 but in 2012 and 2013 they should have ran it much more. Bernard didn't help any against SD with that big fumble but still.

My take is that the jury should still be out on the guy. I think Hue Jackson will truly maximize the Bengals potential this year in the run game. He's an uptempo guy with emphasis on the run game and that will take a lot of pressure off of Dalton. The days of him throwing the ball 40 times in the playoffs should be over. Bernard played a fast tempo in college and he should thrive as well. I'll wait till after this year to really put a label on Dalton but even then, every young QB should get at least 5 years before you start judging the rest of his career which a lot of people seem to have done.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yeah, Dalton is a mid-tier QB. That's not the worst thing in the world. The Ravens just won the Super Bowl with one.

Honestly, Dalton's numbers would look a lot better if he could keep his interceptions down, though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Andy's picks have gotten higher every year, but not surprisingly, so have his attempts. The guy never really had a true backfield to take the load off. There's a lot of hype this year with Cinci's backfield, I'd like to see Dalton's attempts go down and the rushes per game for the backs go up and with Hue Jackson that very well should happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

lmao Theismann

Why did the Colts trade Faulk? That seems to be one of the bad trades in NFL history. Polian fucked up there. What if Peyton and Marshall Faulk had been on the same team for the early 00s?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> lmao Theismann
> 
> Why did the Colts trade Faulk? That seems to be one of the bad trades in NFL history. Polian fucked up there. What if Peyton and Marshall Faulk had been on the same team for the early 00s?


I think the deal was Faulk was getting a big head, and Polian didn't want to pay him big money when he had Edgerrin James waiting in the wings. Honestly, it probably worked out for the best. Faulk would have been washed up by the time the rest of the team was ready to contend.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Edge indeed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Yeah reading up on it, it was a lot more complicated than just "what if Faulk hadn't been traded to the Rams etc". Faulk was good at the time, but he elevated to Hall of Famer in St. Louis. It wasn't as bad as I thought before reading about the trade and circumstances around it.

I still think Polian is pretty overrated as a GM though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Joel Anthony said:


> The Dalton hate is unjust.





Joel Anthony said:


> Outside of AJ Green, did Dalton ever have a true #2 WR? Jermaine Gresham is decent but is he the type of guy you really want complimenting an AJ Green? Why was Dalton throwing the ball 51 times last year against San Diego? 30 times in '12 and 42 times his rookie year against Houston? That's a lot to ask of a young QB who struggles to step up in the pocket and holds on to the ball too long a lot of times. Maybe the Bengals have peaked with Marvin Lewis but I think they just needed to get rid of Gruden. They never had a great backfield but they had a solid OL and Gruden never maximized that.
> 
> I feel like Dalton is a mid tier QB, which isn't a bad thing to be in just your 4th year. He does have to improve on things like stepping up and getting rid of the ball quicker, but he shouldn't have had to been depended on to throw the ball that much in his first few post season games and he was. It's a lot to ask of any young QB. Cinci's backfield was shitty in 2011 but in 2012 and 2013 they should have ran it much more. Bernard didn't help any against SD with that big fumble but still.
> 
> My take is that the jury should still be out on the guy. I think Hue Jackson will truly maximize the Bengals potential this year in the run game. He's an uptempo guy with emphasis on the run game and that will take a lot of pressure off of Dalton. The days of him throwing the ball 40 times in the playoffs should be over. Bernard played a fast tempo in college and he should thrive as well. I'll wait till after this year to really put a label on Dalton but even then, every young QB should get at least 5 years before you start judging the rest of his career which a lot of people seem to have done.





Joel Anthony said:


> Andy's picks have gotten higher every year, but not surprisingly, so have his attempts. The guy never really had a true backfield to take the load off. There's a lot of hype this year with Cinci's backfield, I'd like to see Dalton's attempts go down and the rushes per game for the backs go up and with Hue Jackson that very well should happen.


(Y)

Been sayin this since day one, but it will always be a narrative because of the Bengals playoff drought. Like talking to a brick wall. Instead of recognizing what the team needs to do to get better and being able to get that hump, they'll blame it on one person. Nothing else can be said. Just have to watch the games.

It will be ideal to keep Dalton's attempts at 25 and under. He can't go out there and throw the ball 35-40 times and expect great things to happen everytime. He's still raw in some areas. He's not that type of QB yet. Gruden never understood this, but seeing Hue's play-calling this pre-season against the opposing 1st stringers has me optimistic. 

Seems like he's content on having Bernard taking majority of the carries. They're still grooming Hill. BJGE seems like he's going to make the roster because Burkehead is injured. Overall, I'm confident in this backfield. Been awhile since I have been.



Joel Anthony said:


>


I bet if Dalton was a media darling ( like a Kaepernick, Luck, RG3, etc... ), he would get all the praises in the world for these stats ( regardless of the playoff troubles ). But because of the Bengal uniform that won't happen. Over 11,000 yards in just 3 years, a higher completion % than majority of young QB's, and has thrown 80 touchdowns. Again, this is just 3 years in.

9-7
10-6
11-5

3 straight playoff appearances with progression. Can't ask for anything better. Especially since the franchise only made it to the playoffs twice in 15 years before he came.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



RetepAdam. said:


> Honestly, Dalton's numbers would look a lot better if he could keep his *attempts* down, though.


there we go


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

gordon's season-long ban was upheld. rip in peace.

btw time to sticky this.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Jordan Cameron just moved up on my draft board.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/sNMUfFNuxL/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Cash if Dalton was actually as talented as the guys you mentioned he would get all the praise in the world. he's not even close to being on LUCK's level, although I dont think any of the other young QBs are. he's already fully able to lead a team by himself to the playoffs, on the BRINK of ELITE.

also lol @ JIM for saying Wilson and Luck are pretty much the same or whatever said recently. :ti



MrMister said:


> lmao Theismann
> 
> Why did the Colts trade Faulk? That seems to be one of the bad trades in NFL history. Polian fucked up there. What if Peyton and Marshall Faulk had been on the same team for the early 00s?


i thought faulk wanted out?

i agree with Polian being overrated in his Colts tenure. he got some really good pieces, but struggled a lot at making a complete team that could have helped Peyton win more superbowls.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So SI just released their covers for the NFC NFL Preview Issue. 



Spoiler: Covers







































Personally, I like these "real" ones better:



Spoiler: Covers


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

lol'd at Cutler vs. Stafford.








says hi.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

Gordon suspended for a year. Here comes another beautiful 5-11 season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



MrMister said:


> lmao Theismann
> 
> Why did the Colts trade Faulk? That seems to be one of the bad trades in NFL history. Polian fucked up there. What if Peyton and Marshall Faulk had been on the same team for the early 00s?


Issues with Polian and the front office / Faulk. Marshall wanted to be the highest paid Running Back in the league, while there were some concerns that he could negatively impact the young team's chemistry. I think he missed missed a few practices the year before, becoming a big question mark. 

But I don't think Edgerrin ever got the credit he deserved, nor do I think people remember just how good he was. He's the last rookie to lead the league in rushing, and is only behind Barry Sanders all time for most 1,500 yard rushing seasons (Barry had 5, Edge had 4). But before the ACL tear midseason 2001, he was a total package / freak RB. The elite speed, agility, accel, ridiculous moves. Explosive and so dangerous in the open field. Even after the ACL tear took away that speed and explosiveness, he was still a consistent threat and fantastic pass catcher out of the backfield. 

Looking back, I love the trade for what we got in Edgerrin James. He deserves a HOF induction, IMO.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So the NFL suspends Josh Gordon for using the same shit that Browns fans probably use just to tolerate the Browns? 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

So how the fuck did Ray Rice only get 2 games for beating his woman? Roger Goodell, you are the ass crack of the NFL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: ONE WEEK*

The Browns finally getting a top-tier playmaker, only to have him get suspended for the entire season, is so fucking Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*

I don't get the title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: $8,258.00*



> Minnesota Vikings running back Adrian Peterson told Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones in a June telephone call he would like to play for the Cowboys at the end of his tenure with the Vikings, according to an "Outside the Lines" report.
> 
> "Well, I understand, Adrian," Jones told Peterson during the call. "I'd like that, too ... Well, I love your story. I love your daddy's story. I've always respected what you've been about. I've always been a fan of yours."
> 
> The telephone call is recounted as part of an expansive "Outside the Lines"/ESPN the Magazine profile of Jones by ESPN senior writer Don Van Natta Jr. that was published Thursday.


Hurry up Dallas...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't get the title.


neither do i.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't get the title.


It's how much Peyton was fined for taunting D.J. Swearinger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Peyton Manning got fined $8,258 for taunting Swearinger


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*



₵A$H®;38970450 said:


> It's how much Peyton was fined for taunting D.J. Swearinger.







The hell is with the 8 dollars? Why not make it 8250 or just 8300? :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> The hell is with the 8 dollars? Why not make it 8250 or just 8300? :ti


Lmao eyton


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Chris Mortensen ‏@mortreport 3h
Peyton Manning notified by NFL he is fined $8,200 for taunting of DJ Swearinger. No appeal. Peyton: "I accept it. Money well spent."

:lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*



The Absolute said:


> So how the fuck did Ray Rice only get 2 games for beating his woman? Roger Goodell, you are the ass crack of the NFL.


http://espn.go.com/espnw/news-commentary/article/11425377/nfl-implements-domestic-violence-penalties


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Nice to see this page get stickied. Let's me know that the real deal is about to begin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Super Sonic said:


> http://espn.go.com/espnw/news-commentary/article/11425377/nfl-implements-domestic-violence-penalties


dumbest thing ever..smh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: $8,258.00*

LIFETIME BAN


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: $8,258.00*

6 games then a lifetime ban on the second offense? :ti


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Knooks said:


> lol'd at Cutler vs. Stafford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah how do you forget Rodgers? Probably the best QB in the NFC(Drew a very close second)










Something strange is going on in this picture. Maybe they should have photoshop some of Wilson.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

TJ Yates having himself a hell of a time against Jacksonville so far. 8/9, 201 yards, 2 TDs and it's only the second quarter.

Only player in the game I care about is Marqise Lee though, since he might be a fantasy sleeper.

EDIT: Jayrone Elliott, undrafted OLB from Toledo, just got his fifth sack of preseason in our game against Kansas City after drawing a holding penalty just before against their starting RT. Dude had three sacks in FOUR PLAYS and then forced a fumble in the Rams game, but of course it was overshadowed by Michael Sam's one sack. Either way, I love this guy. Ted, you've done it again you rascal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Can't wait until the NFL suspends someone who doesn't even get charged :jay

Say the Friday before a game, it comes out that Tom Brady was arrested for domestic violence, and IDIOTS clamor for him to suspended immediately for that Sunday's game. He's investigation takes weeks, but he gets off. What's the NFL do then? Let someone play through an investigation?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: $8,258.00*

BY THE WAY

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1388074-wf-nfl-ncaa-pickem-survivor.html

LC's Survivor/pick'em leagues are up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Is preseason over yet? I didn't even know the Bears were playing right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is preseason over yet? I didn't even know the Bears were playing right now.


Same here. :lol

4th preseason game though, so it doesn't really matter. Looking at the boxscore, none of the starters even played a series.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Chrome said:


> Same here. :lol
> 
> 4th preseason game though, so it doesn't really matter. Looking at the boxscore, none of the starters even played a series.





Yea, I went to look at the box score and said, who?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: $8,258.00*

"Lifetime ban."

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Chrome said:


> Same here. :lol
> 
> 4th preseason game though, so it doesn't really matter. Looking at the boxscore, none of the starters even played a series.


How's my ...... Isiah Frey looked this off season?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Stax Classic said:


> How's my ...... Isiah Frey looked this off season?


He's had hamstring issues this preseason and was actually cut like 2 days ago. That only leaves 2 people from the 2012 Bears draft class, McClellin and Jeffery. And Jeffery's the only one who has made any real impact, so that draft class isn't looking too good now 2 years later.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Jeremy Hill :mark:
( He's so legit )

Dane Sanzenbachaaaaaaaaa!!!










Nice little scrimmage beatdown. My body is now ready. Let's get this season started :zayn3


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is preseason over yet? I didn't even know the Bears were playing right now.


I don't watch preseason. More important MLB games right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: $8,258.00*









Do we need an evil Manning face smilie?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: ONE WEEK*



Anton Chigurh said:


> Yeah how do you forget Rodgers? Probably the best QB in the NFC(Drew a very close second)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess i wasn't the only one turned on by Kaepernicks abs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Had to change my pants in all honesty TKOK! :mark:


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Hi all

Giants fan, yes I know our QB looks like a special needs kid

also the Why Your Team Sucks series in Deadspin hits the AFC East today


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Brace yourselves. Cuts are coming.

BJGE the only notable casualty so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*

I'm going to miss The Law Firm. Played better than most fans gave him credit for. He was a professional and a role model in the locker room, which is what has turned this team into a consistent winner. Total opposite from previous years when the majority of our players were on the local news getting into trouble and Chad 'OchoCinco' causing chemistry problems. 

I hope he finds a spot elsewhere. He deserves that.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Haloti Ngata has been fined $8,268 for kicking a Redskins OL last week. :tom


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Josh Gordon should've hired Aldon Smith's lawyer. only 9(Technically 4)games for his repeated alcohol issues is quite amazing


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Pryor got cut. Orton gets picked up by the Bills.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Orton might be better than Manuel


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Thursday can't get here fast enough. So psyched. It's gonna be a tough one but I'm confident.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Jags should get Ellis.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: $8,258.00*

fpalm 

Aldon Smith, you pitiful moron. It's a travesty, of sorts, that he's lucky to "only" be suspended for nine games. Such a monumentally irresponsible fool.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: $8,258.00*

James Harrison is retiring. Browns fans like me are taking a sigh of relief.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Jets have cut Stephen Hill. Well, at least he isn't a first-round bust from that 2012 class like Blackmon and Jenkins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*



The Absolute said:


> James Harrison is retiring. Browns fans like me are taking a sigh of relief.





I feel sorry for all those people in the NFL's penalty assessment department that are going to be laid off.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Knocks said:


> Jets have cut Stephen Hill. Well, at least he isn't a first-round bust from that 2012 class like Blackmon and Jenkins.



Would like for Carolina to give him an opportunity, even if he is shit.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I feel sorry for all those people in the NFL's penalty assessment department that are going to be laid off.


Suh still plays.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Rams cut Michael Sam. ESPN exploding in 3... 2... 1.

Also, Saints cut Champ Bailey. Could be it for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Knocks said:


> Rams cut Michael Sam. ESPN exploding in 3... 2... 1.


ESPN will use the serious/sad music while discussing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Knocks said:


> Rams cut Michael Sam. ESPN exploding in 3... 2... 1.
> 
> Also, Saints cut Champ Bailey. Could be it for him.


Sam did alright in the preseason. He'll get pick up by a team eventually.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: $8,258.00*

Yeah Sam looked good in the preseason from what I saw, he just ended up on the team with the deepest D-Line in the league. I wouldn't be shocked if another team claims him on waivers but Rams probably put him on the practice squad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: $8,258.00*

An undrafted DE made the Rams team though


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: $8,258.00*



Knocks said:


> Also, Saints cut Champ Bailey. Could be it for him.


Gotta sting to get so close to the mountaintop then get completely shoved down the slopes by a much younger, far less worn out opponent.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fantastic choice for the new thread title. :lmao


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

yeah that's pretty funny, but Sams a decent player..not going to be a game changer but a good piece to have

someone will pick him up


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:haha at title


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lmao This thread title is God-tier.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hickey cutting that Fireland dead weight in Michael Egnew, Daniel Thomas and Marcus Thigpen. Thank you.

Dolphins sticking with 11 rookies including 5 undrafted, which is pretty high. Damien Williams, Orleans Darkwa, Gator Hoskins, Anthony Johnson and Chris McCain are the 5. McCain is a LBing ball hawk who I really took a liking too in the off season. Williams and Darkwa are both RBs who ran the ball extremely well and should compete with Landry in the punt return game. Hoskins looks like he can become a solid backup TE. Didn't notice Johnson much on the DL tbh, but he's from LSU, so I'm sure he's more than deserving. Bring it on. This team needs something to shake things up.

Excited to see what 5th rounder Jordan Tripp brings to the team if he can get healthy in time for Week 1. 

I saw the Colts cut Erik Swoope. Not sure what his future is in the NFL but if it's bleak I am sure he can find a job hooping overseas and continue that dream.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Steelers only kept 3 outside linebackers.

Michael Sam incoming.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sam isn't going to get claimed off waivers IMO


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

49ers DT Ray McDonald arrested for domestic violence. Six-game suspension coming up, first under the new policy. This is pretty interesting:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Sam isn't going to get claimed off waivers IMO


I'd be surprised if he was. Regardless of what happens, best believe ESPN's gonna keep talking about him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Steelers only kept 3 outside linebackers.
> 
> Michael Sam incoming.


Dont think he's playing LB in the league


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ian Rapoport saying that Ryan Mallett has been traded to Houston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Trade happened about 4 months later than I expected but oh well. Wonder what type of pick we got back.

Jimmy G is the heir to the throne :brady3


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

bye bye case


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Who the hell is Houston's starting QB?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Who the hell is Houston's starting QB?


Until today, Ryan Fitzpatrick.

Now? :shrug


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

thats my team :cry


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Apparently NE are getting a sixth-round pick for him. Not bad for their third-string QB, but less than the third-rounder they used on him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'll take a 6th rounder for a guy who was probably gonna get cut.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ryan Mallett is no JOE WEBB (who made the Panthers 53-man roster). :kobe3


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I think that all the lobbyists for Michael Sam should appreciate that he got what they wanted him to have...a fair shake to make an NFL roster. He didn't quite make it, but he has the ability to make it on a team with the right system. Yes, it's a cold-hearted fact he fell short, but so do many others. I think by midseason he'll find his way onto a roster, if not necessarily with the Rams with another team. 

Once again, Commissioner Goodell gets no applause from me for having to do a mulligan to get shit right he should have in the first place. Then, he always seems to overreach. The whole domestic abuse shit could have been taken care of in the first place had he brought the hammer down on Ray Rice to start with. Yet, he does nothing until it's too late. Not to mention all this tweaking he's doing to football, where at the end of the day it ain't broke so why try to break it. 

As a Bears fan, they can make the playoffs provided they stay healthy. However, I'm a bit concerned about the lack of depth at defense and Cutler's back-up being Jimmy Claussen. Granted, Jordan Palmer wasn't much better (seeing as how he got the dishonor of being cut by two teams in one week), but Claussen is vastly overrated and the only reason he got a job in the NFL is because people still think Notre Dame players are something special.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cleveland cut Sexy Rexy 

As Jeff Darlington put it on Twitter, the Browns didn't cut Rex Grossman. Rex Grossman cut the Browns. :cool2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Knocks said:


> Cleveland cut Sexy Rexy
> 
> 
> 
> As Jeff Darlington put it on Twitter, the Browns didn't cut Rex Grossman. Rex Grossman cut the Browns. :cool2



They should have started Grossman.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Is Ryan Mallet any good?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Chiefs and Alex Smith agree to four year deal. 45 million guaranteed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Arcade said:


> Is Ryan Mallet any good?


hes meh but hes a better back up than case keenum and tom savage


good luck case in your future endeavors i wish things could of worked out


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Erik Swoope signed to Indy's practice squad. Stephen Morris signed to the Jags'. Browns add LaRon Byrd. :banderas

Dolphins scoop up Tommy Streeter. He was getting rave reviews from Lovie before being cut. Nice little project to have on the practice squad.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

4 MORE DAYS TIL SEAHAWKS FOOTBALL :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Longest. Week. Ever. :bean


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Spicoli said:


> 4 MORE DAYS TIL PACKERS FOOTBALL :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Longest. Week. Ever. :bean


Fixed.










Also, Stephen Hill is working out for Carolina today.



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Would like for Carolina to give him an opportunity, even if he is shit.


ositivity


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Fixed.


Good Luck! Yall Are Gonna Need It! :sherman :cool2


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Spicoli said:


> Good Luck! Yall Are Gonna Need It! :sherman :cool2












:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


Those replacement refs were the best and worst thing to had ever happened :lmao

It was an amazing adventure.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I predict 7 to 8 wins for my Giants

also more calls to fire Tom Coughlin


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


You Mad Or Nah? :lol 



MrMister said:


>


GOAT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rams picks up Case Keenum.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Apparently Derek Carr is going to start for Oakland in Week 1. lelschaub.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Start The Carr!!!

oh Oakland, you are so so sad


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Love the move. Very smart by Oakland. Let the rookie go out there and learn.

Bengals are 2 point underdogs at Baltimore ( even with Rice's absence ). Understandable because we haven't won in M&T since 2009. But the Ravens are in for one hell of a surprise come Sunday. Thunder & Lightning in our backfield.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39113898 said:


> Bengals are 2 point underdogs at Baltimore ( even with Rice's absence ). Understandable because we haven't won in M&T since 2009. But the Ravens are in for one hell of a surprise come Sunday. Thunder & Lightning in our backfield.


Looking forward to the game. I think it is going to be a great season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Super Bowl bound baby! We got this!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Knocks said:


> Apparently Derek Carr is going to start for Oakland in Week 1. lelschaub.


:ti


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39115066 said:


> Super Bowl bound baby! We got this!


question

as a Giants fan, with a team that has actually won Super Bowls

what is it like, to actually think your team will actually win, and then to have those dreams torn asunder?

I mean, living in Ohio is probably as close to despair as one can get, but what is it like?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> question
> 
> as a Giants fan, with a team that has actually won Super Bowls
> 
> ...


Please don't confuse us with Browns fans. Thank you very much. (Y)


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> Please don't confuse us with Browns fans. Thank you very much. (Y)


understood, my apologies


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> understood, my apologies


It's ok. You can't say or do anything worse to us than the owner of the Bengals has done since 1993.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> It's ok. You can't say or do anything worse to us than the owner of the Bengals has done since 1993.


(Y)


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> It's ok. You can't say or do anything worse to us than the owner of the Bengals has done since 1993.


it's been a rough go, I think the Bengals succeeded last year in spite of the inept actions of the front office


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

shaub lost the starting job to the little brother of david carr who he replaced on the texans :lel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> Please don't confuse us with Browns fans. Thank you very much. (Y)





Pratchett said:


> It's ok. You can't say or do anything worse to us than the owner of the Bengals has done since 1993.


brown fans would absolutely not be complaining about your situation. :ti


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

the day to day of a Browns fan during the NFL season must be soul crushing


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Mr Mister, how the hell are the Cowboys the 4th youngest team in football?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Mr Mister, how the hell are the Cowboys the 4th youngest team in football?


O line is young (Free is the old man at 30). Martin, Frederick, and Smith are all 23. WRs are young. Dez is only 25 and I think he's the oldest. RBs are young. I'm not going to pay attention to the defense this year. Most of the players are young though. They just suck overall.

Looking at the roster, Romo is the oldest guy on the team at 34.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39115066 said:


> Super Bowl bound baby! We got this!


You'd have to hope that the offense doesn't choke again and more importantly, the defense is healthy. Nobody in the AFC is stopping the AFC Championship Rematch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

theyre called the LUCKS, super sonic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

GREEN BAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...please play better defense. Thank you


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MICHAEL SAM WAS INVITED TO RAW. LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I predict Seattle will beat the Rat Pack by at least a touchdown.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Let's see how Seattle's DBs respond to these new defensive holding rules. Should be a good game, got Seattle winning a close one. Green Bay's got a rookie Center going.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Super Sonic said:


> You'd have to hope that the offense doesn't choke again and more importantly, the defense is healthy. Nobody in the AFC is stopping the AFC Championship Rematch.


Indy @ Denver in AFC Title game. Bolieve.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

JJ Watt extended for 6 years, $100M, $51.876M guaranteed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I say Green Bay wins it. Not just cuz they're my favorite team but I can see them getting the win. It's payback time for that bullshit play two years ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The most interesting thing about the game is how they'll call defensive holding. The hope is that it's not as bad as I've heard.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



ratman said:


> I say Green Bay wins it. Not just cuz they're my favorite team but I can see them getting the win. It's payback time for that bullshit play two years ago.


I think GB is one of the more well equip teams to knock Seattle out too...QB that can stretch the field, Strong running game, WRs that aren't necessarily finesse guys, and(hopefully) a front seven that can contain Lynch/Wilson to a degree with Peppers/Matthews and others, despite losing Raji(Which hurts a ton). It'll be interesting to see though if they can indeed give them fits


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

GB does not match up well vs Seattle at all...using last year's rules. If receivers are getting to run more freely, then that adversely affects Seattle's game. Also the Seahawks might have a SB hangover. That's a real thing. Seahawks got better up front? If they can apply more pressure than they did last season, and the secondary maintains the intensity, Seattle is clearly still the best team in the game.

Seattle should murder GB, but we'll have to see how the new rules enforcement plays out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i dont think superbowl hangovers apply to teams like Seattle who have that special kind of always hungry for more mentality.

it's incredible that their team is so young and they all already have a ring.

oh and










plz hurry up sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm not saying they'll have a hangover, just that I believe it's a real thing that a lot of teams suffer from. It's easy to get complacent relative to everyone else who is still BURNING with the hunger.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

idk man, it's hard to think they'll struggle after how they dominated the broncos.


if colts cant win it this year I hope Peyton does. that second ring is all he needs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Does Manning really NEED another ring? He's already the GOAT (of this era).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

He's the GOAT of the GOATS, breh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I don't compare players in different eras. You can though and that's fine.

edit: that mostly just pertains to QBs though. The game has changed so much for this position over the decades.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Super Bowl will be Pats vs. Saints. Book it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Joel Anthony said:


> Let's see how Seattle's DBs respond to these new defensive holding rules. Should be a good game, got Seattle winning a close one. Green Bay's got a rookie Center going.


I've heard Seattle got only a few holding calls by their DBs compared to most teams during the preseason.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










Plz hurry up Sunday


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Spoiler: My Bengals Shoes
























I'm ready. Who Dey! Who Dey! Who they think are gonna beat them Bengals?! Nobody!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> it's been a rough go, I think the Bengals succeeded last year in spite of the inept actions of the front office


Last year wasn't fault of the front office. Let no one kid themselves. The blame for the results of last year's shenanigans falls squarely on the shoulders of Jay Gruden. Good luck Redskins fans. At least if he fails that means you get to get rid of RG3 sooner rather than later. Dem priorities.
:lel

You'll find out eventually.
:lel


₵A$H®;39170889 said:


> Spoiler: My Bengals Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Super Bowl will be Pats vs. Saints. Book it.


I don't think they'll get by the Seahawks, but I can see them making it to the NFC Title game.

I'm predicting Patriots vs Seahawks.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Realistically, I see a Broncos/Seahawks rematch, although I hope not since I'm not huge on Super Bowl rematches so close to each other.

Packers/Broncos SB pls. Two best QB's in the game duking it out. It's a travesty that Rodgers and Peyton's only meeting was way back in '08. If not, then it'll happen in Denver next year, if both are healthy and Peyton doesn't retire after this season. But a meeting like that deserves to be on the big stage. Rodgers/Brees and Rodgers/Brady this season though :mark::mark::mark:

EDIT: Apparently Dallas are looking into adding Michael Sam to their practice squad. So yeah.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...irsay-indianapolis-colts-six-games-fines-500k

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...sco-49ers-says-not-tolerate-domestic-violence


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

michael sam going to the cowboys practice squad


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Panthers signed Stephen Hill to their PS. :floyd2

Hopefully he can develop and provide _something_. The current #4 receiver for the Panthers is a white guy w/ long hair tho, so hopefully Hill doesn't eventually displace him.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



> Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 1m
> Filed to ESPN: Broncos WR Wes Welker has been suspended four games for use of amphetamines, per sources.


alllllllrighty then.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

ADDERAL.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...uspended-four-games-for-violating-ped-policy/

LOL

Welker Suspended


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lmao Good luck without Welker, Denver.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao Good luck without Welker, Denver.


Yeah. I'd hate to be stuck with Demaryius Thomas, Julius Thomas and Emmanuel Sanders.

:brodgers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Wait, wait, wait


MDMA isn't a banned substance but marijuana is? :lmao what is going on in this world

Maybe pot isn't banned but in the same boat as MDMA and you can get the bullshit "substance abuse" ban?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

SB will be 10-6 Niners that eek in to the playoffs because Carolina just didn't gel as a team vs the Bengals, and the finish will be very familiar to Bengals fans :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Super Bowl rematch part III? I think only Dallas and Pittsburgh have played 3 times?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seadderal > Broncoids


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao Good luck without Welker, Denver.


why do you people not understand peyton's greatness? honestly, he can work with just about anyone.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

those of us not blinded by team bias, Peyton will finish his career as the greatest or at least in the top 3 ever


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> SB will be 10-6 Niners that eek in to the playoffs because Carolina just didn't gel as a team vs the Bengals, and the finish will be very familiar to Bengals fans :hmm:


3rd time will be the CHARM. Give us the Niners in the SB. Payback will be a bitch. :cool2


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I can't even imagine what we're going to do without Wes Welker, I can't even begin to think of another target for Peyton Manning on that offense...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Yeah. I'd hate to be stuck with Demaryius Thomas, Julius Thomas and Emmanuel Sanders.
> 
> :brodgers


Exactly.. This suspension is 4 games, not the entire season. Denver will be fine..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I wonder if Welker will get dragged for his drug use by the national media like Josh Gordon...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Welker ain't black


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

POPPIN DAT MOLLY. Needs to be new board title.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

can someone link me where it states he did M? I just see amphetamines


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Just google it. I read it was speed in his MDMA. He needs a better dealer. Seriously you'd think a millionaire could get the good stuff.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Just signed up for fantasy football and heres my team. Thoughts?

QB: Andrew Luck
RB 1: DeMarco Murray
RB 2: Frank Gore
WR 1: Julio Jones
WR 2: Anquan Boldin
WR 3: TY Hilton
TE: Jordan Cameron
K: Mason Crosby
Defense: Ravens

Backups
QB: Russel Wilson
RB: Andre Willams
WR: Hakeem Nicks
WR: Golden Tate
TE: Antonio Gates


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Injury prone RB's and way too undertalented at WR


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

gore isnt injury prone? :drake1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Welker on DAT MOLLY :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> I wonder if Welker will get dragged for his drug use by the national media like Josh Gordon...


Unless he decided to get pulled over or something while he waiting to get word back from the Commish I doubt him or anyone would get their name drug through the mud like Gordon


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Welker, you fucking ******.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*NFL Predictions?*

NFC NORTH 

Packers (11-5)
Bears (10-6) (WC)
Lions (8-8)
Vikings (5-11)

NFC SOUTH

Saints (10-6)
Falcons (9-7)
Bucs (8-8)
Panthers (7-9)

NFC WEST

Seahawks (12-4)
49ers (10-6) (WC)
Rams (6-10)
Cardinals (5-11)

NFC EAST 

Eagles (9-7)
Redskins (8-8)
Giants (7-9)
Cowboys (7-9)

AFC NORTH 

Bengals (10-6)
Ravens (9-7)
Steelers (8-8)
Browns (6-10

AFC SOUTH 

Colts (11-5)
Titans (9-7)
Texans (7-9)
Jaguars (5-11)

AFC WEST 

Broncos (12-4)
Chargers (10-6) (WC)
Chiefs (8-8)
Raiders (3-13)

AFC EAST 

Dolphins (10-6)
Patriots (10-6) (WC)
Bills (7-9)
Jets (6-10)

Superbowl 

Colts over Seahawks 

I think this is the year of Andrew Luck and that he's gonna put up monster numbers and be MVP of the league. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Unless he decided to get pulled over or something while he waiting to get word back from the Commish I doubt him or anyone would get their name drug through the mud like Gordon


Pretty much this. Has Welker even been in trouble before for this?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i agree with you completely doomslayer.

josh gordon smoked weed. welker did M. pretty sure there is not even a comparison on which is worse for you.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ravens to win everything

Bengals to lose in the wild card for the fourth consecutive season


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



CamillePunk said:


> Ravens to win everything


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Guys guys guys guys guys guys guys...FOOTBALL FUCKING STARTS TOMORROW.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Here's a prediction question that I still wonder why nobody uses as a prop bet:

What is YOUR prediction for the Week 17 flex game on NBC?

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/2014/REG17


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> Here's a prediction question that I still wonder why nobody uses as a prop bet:
> 
> What is YOUR prediction for the Week 17 flex game on NBC?
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/schedules/2014/REG17


prob whoever the cowboys face in week 17. for their inevitables week 17, division on the line loss.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> prob whoever the cowboys face in week 17. for their inevitables week 17, division on the line loss.


The Redskins will be out of the playoff picture by mid-October.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> The Redskins will be out of the playoff picture by mid-October.


Still got the Giants and Eagles.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> prob whoever the cowboys face in week 17. for their inevitables week 17, division on the line loss.


Stole my answer.

If cowboys are on the bubble, they get it, hands down. Doesn't matter who their opponent is.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Eagles will win that division easily imo


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Nah, the Giants are due a SB win this year


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Texans all the way baby!!! :hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

about 24 hours until RETURN TO GLORY:mark:

Pretty stoked the 1st game is NFC with two teams that could meet again down the line.


By the way, I kinda love the Michael Sam signing. Dallas needs DL in the worst way.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










Kinda looks like Roy from The Office in season 3 when he has a beard. :hmm:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> By the way, I kinda love the Michael Sam signing. Dallas needs DL in the worst way.


I also love it because it means he won't have time to appear on Raw now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Playoff predicts:

NFC East: Eagles
NFC North: Packers
NFC South: Saints
NFC West: Seahawks
Wild Card 1: Falcons
Wild Card 2: 49ers

AFC East: Patriots
AFC North: Bengals
AFC South: Colts
AFC West: Broncos
Wild Card 1: Chargers
Wild Card 2: Texans

Seahawks over Eagles in NFC CG
Chargers over Patriots in AFC CG

Seahawks over Chargers in SB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

PP who do the Super Chargers upset to get to the AFC title game?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

24 HOURS AWAY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

is everyone STOKED for Colts vs. Broncos? :sodone


going to kick their ass...AGAIN(stay safe, Reggie).


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Seahawks over *Chargers* in SB



:smokey2

I'm a chargers fan too


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



CamillePunk said:


> Bengals to beat the Ravens in the wildcard come January.


There we go. Fixed it for ya


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

if Cincinnati makes it out of the first round, I might consider it the end of days

Gingers don't win Super Bowls


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Pumped for tomorrow and Sunday night :mark: 

Also if Crabtree doesnt start I will be very upset.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So many questions headed into week 1.

Will Peyton Manning match his record tying performance last year of 7 touchdowns in the opener, or will he shatter it and remove his jersey from the soon to be named Nick Foles wall of shame.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> PP who do the Super Chargers upset to get to the AFC title game?


I'll say forehead is the victim claimed by :rivers. They seem to do really well against them.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'll say forehead is the victim claimed by :rivers. They seem to do really well against them.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm sure Rivers is happy that Week 2 is at his team's dump instead of our noise factory.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Bears are going to score the most points in the league and give up the most points in the league.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> if Cincinnati makes it out of the first round, I might consider it the end of days
> 
> *Gingers don't win Super Bowls*


Brad Johnson says hi.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

FOOTBALL..TODAY...:homer



Perfect Poster said:


> I'll say forehead is the victim claimed by :rivers. They seem to do really well against them.


they beat them once last year while losing twice?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'll be at JOE ROBBIE STADIUM this Sunday brehz. Gonna be a great start to the season. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

We did it.

After more than three decades of never reaching a mountaintop of any relevance, and suffering a relocation casualty to boot, the long-suffering sports fanbase of Seattle finally reached it. No Seahawks fan could’ve scripted a better season. A humbling loss at home to a division opponent. Splitting the season with the archrival. Leaving the archrival and another potential Super Bowl contender in the dust with a blistering defeat in our stadium on prime time television. Our archrival being on our asses to the very end, not once giving us a break, forcing our team to give it their all to the end of the regular season in order to secure the most precious of advantages for the month that matters most.

Then came the postseason, facing the two teams we had already hosted in prime time, this time both of them putting up much more challenging efforts. After being on the ropes in the divisional round came our archrival one more time, to face us on the grandest stage possible for a conference opponent. In what was an instant classic that’ll stand the test of time, we slayed our white-hot archrivals and returned to the biggest stage of them all, eight years after laying an egg on that stage in the only prior Super Bowl appearance in franchise history.

Then the actual grandest stage, bringing a historically great defense against the greatest offensive juggernaut in the history of the game. Absolutely smothering and quartering them to our city’s first relevant world championship in 35 years, a championship that we can now keep as our own rather than have it collect dust in another city’s closet.

If the NFL was the WWE, the Seahawks got to headline WrestleMania and win the World Title, validating a fanbase that had lived through the struggle and winning many along the way that were happy to jump on the bandwagon. And like any perfect wrestling story, after having seemingly accomplished it all, there is an opponent waiting to step up to the plate and challenge us.

There is no Seahawks fan that was more upset than me about how the Packers @ Seahawks game ended on September 24, 2012. It was a disgusting, hollow, pathetic excuse of a victory for my team determined by officiating that reeked of any combination of incompetence, impotence, and downright corruption. Every NFL fan knows that the Green Bay Packers came to Seattle that night and as usual for the past decade, found a way to be better than the Seattle Seahawks.

The Packers are the most appropriate opponent to be hosted by the Seahawks as we put up our first Super Bowl banner in franchise history. They are the one Super Bowl contender that can honestly say we haven't beaten. They proved it last time. And I am honored and happy that this matchup will finally take place.

Green Bay, there is no doubt in my mind that you have the best QB in the entire world, especially after the events of Super Bowl XLVIII. He has managed to make your Packers a Super Bowl contender year in, year out since replacing Brett Favre, and has done so behind atrocious offensive linemen and terrible defenses that often gave him little breathing room. He also had to do this for many years without any semblance of a competent run game.

Eddie Lacy has now solved that run game problem, and has frightening similarities to our tailback Marshawn Lynch. Your offense is a terrifying unit with Rodgers and Lacy in your backfield. It is a tremendous matchup to go against the league’s best defense, highlighted by the “Legion of Boom” secondary. I am also aware that some rules are being implemented that could pose challenges for our secondary and thus benefit the Packers' offense, but I’ve never been one to blame officiating for my teams’ shortcomings, and I certainly won’t do so after the events of September 24, 2012.

It is an honor to have won a Super Bowl and everything that comes along with it. It is an honor to be a fan of a team that has finally become relevant. It is an honor to know that there’s a solid chance that more Super Bowls could potentially come to Seattle after all these years of disappointment. And it’s an honor to kick off the 2014 NFL Season against a team as consistent and with as much rich history as the Green Bay Packers.

Here’s to a magical season to my Seahawks, and for today’s winner to be decided by the men laying it all out on the field.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> We did it.
> 
> After more than three decades of never reaching a mountaintop of any relevance, and suffering a relocation casualty to boot, the long-suffering sports fanbase of Seattle finally reached it. No Seahawks fan could’ve scripted a better season. A humbling loss at home to a division opponent. Splitting the season with the archrival. Leaving the archrival and another potential Super Bowl contender in the dust with a blistering defeat in our stadium on prime time television. Our archrival being on our asses to the very end, not once giving us a break, forcing our team to give it their all to the end of the regular season in order to secure the most precious of advantages for the month that matters most.
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd find a Seahawks fan that I like. You have changed that, sir.

Just thirteen more hours brehs. WE NO-HUDDLE NOW (at least moreso than we usually are :side. Hoping for a healthy season for the green and yellow above all else, so we can maximise our potential on both sides of the ball. If we're healthy, another division title should be a given.

*GO PACK GO *


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

There's no such thing as a Seahawks fan I like.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I was about to come in here and post about how I'm optimistic that Green Bay's defense will be better this year, then I remembered Dom Capers is still the defensive coordinator.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Green19 said:


> I was about to come in here and post about how I'm optimistic that Green Bay's defense will be better this year, then I remembered Dom Capers is still the defensive coordinator.


Just try to focus on how awesome the offense will be this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

As someone who lives in Seahawks territory, likeable Hawks fans are few and far in between.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seattle sort of became the new ghetto favorite after the Sherman incident.

Raiders snapback sales took a plummet while Seattle's were selling off the rack. Well traveling fanbases are for the most part a myth. Ever notice how almost all the teams with well traveled fans have a ring in the past decade?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Just try to focus on how awesome the offense will be this year.


There is a lot to look forward to on offense (like there is every year), I just wish they'd stop wasting Rodgers' prime with a poor defense. Hopefully the defense can stay healthy because there is potential to be better than they have been.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Today is the day :zayn3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

HOURS mere HOURS away from it.:mark:


Did I pick the Eagles to win the Super Bowl yet? 

*SUPER BOWL PREDICTION*

Eagles 22 Broncos 0


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Football is back tonight :banderas. I got Seahawks winning the opener


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

so apparently josh gordon is going to be spending the next year as a car salesman :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

FOOTBALL'S BACK


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

As hilarious as that is, that's pretty smart on the car dealership's part. bama


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Did the Packers lose yet?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Champ said:


> so apparently josh gordon is going to be spending the next year as a car salesman :ti






And with this car comes hidden compartments to hide all your weed, molly, PED's, guns, and etc. I made the compartments all myself! Sold? SOLD! GOT ANOTHER ONE TYRELL!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It's almost time :mark: :mark: :mark:

I say it'll be a close game but I think Green Bay gets the win. It's payback time for that fail mary play.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> FOOTBALL..TODAY...:homer
> 
> 
> 
> they beat them once last year while losing twice?


They only lost by 7 one time and 8 another. Aside from NE and Indy, they played them best.

And the randomness of postseason makes me feel like this is Rivers' year.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



ratman said:


> It's almost time :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I say it'll be a close game but I think Green Bay gets the win. It's payback time for that fail mary play.


With all due respect, and this is coming from a neutral party, you have no chance against Seattle. Hope I'm wrong, good luck


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Don't have time to explain my picks since I'm headed to the game.

AFC:
1 - New England
2 - Denver
3 - Indianapolis
4 - Pittsburgh
5 - San Diego
6 - Cincinnati

NFC:
1 - Seattle
2 - Green Bay
3 - New Orleans
4 - Philadelphia
5 - San Francisco
6 - Tampa Bay

AFC Championship - Denver over New England in Foxborough, MA

NFC Championship - Seattle over Green Bay in Seattle, WA

Super Bowl XLIX - Seattle 31, Denver 24


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Week 1 Pick 'Ems

GB @ SEA: SEA
NO @ ATL: NO
MIN @ STL: STL
CLE @ PIT: PIT
JAX @ PHI: PHI
OAK @ NYJ: NYJ
CIN @ BAL: CIN
BUF @ CHI: CHI
WAS @ HOU: HOU
TEN @ KC: TEN
NE @ MIA: NE
CAR @ TB: TB
SF @ DAL: SF
IND @ DEN: DEN
NYG @ DET: DET
SD @ AZ: SD


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Feeling the Pack on this game tonight. Rodgers gonna come out slinging


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

3 hours :wall

Time to see if this D has improved at all. Scared about Linsley but hopefully the line makes up for it and holds off the egde rushing. The offense looked high powered in the preseason, let's hope that continues. I hope the PI rules don't fuck everything up. Good luck Seahawks fans, should be a great game. I'm ready for football.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sunday at 4:24 pls


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

My predictions for the year:

AFC EAST - 1. New England 2. Miami 3. NY Jets 4. Buffalo
AFC NORTH - 1. Cincinnati 2. Baltimore (WC) 3. Pittsburgh 4. Cleveland
AFC SOUTH - 1. Indianapolis 2. Houston 3. Tennessee 4. Jacksonville
AFC WEST - 1. Denver 2. San Diego (WC) 3. Kansas City 4. Oakland
NFC EAST - 1. Philadelphia 2. Dallas 3. Washington 4. NY Giants
NFC NORTH - 1. Green Bay 2. Chicago 3. Detroit 4. Minnesota
NFC SOUTH - 1. New Orleans 2. Carolina (WC) 3. Tampa 4. Atlanta
NFC WEST - 1. Seattle 2. San Francisco (WC) 3. Arizona 4. St. Louis

Superbowl - Denver over Green Bay


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> We did it.
> 
> After more than three decades of never reaching a mountaintop of any relevance, and suffering a relocation casualty to boot, the long-suffering sports fanbase of Seattle finally reached it. No Seahawks fan could’ve scripted a better season. A humbling loss at home to a division opponent. Splitting the season with the archrival. Leaving the archrival and another potential Super Bowl contender in the dust with a blistering defeat in our stadium on prime time television. Our archrival being on our asses to the very end, not once giving us a break, forcing our team to give it their all to the end of the regular season in order to secure the most precious of advantages for the month that matters most.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Man.......Just Beautiful :bow :homer6


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Good Luck To All The Packers Fans Tonight! Footballs Back, Lets Enjoy This Shit! Go Hawks!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

FOOTBALL TONIGHT!!! LET'S GO!! :mark:


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I got Green Bay tonight. Should be a great game


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It's hard to pick against Seattle when they play at home.

My prediction: 20-17 Seahawks. Last second field goal.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Green Bay is gonna win tonight. They want revenge for what happened in that 2012 MNF game.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I got the Seahawks by 10


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

cmon green bay i picked them to win tonight


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Im Probably Just Being Bias :lol But I Can See This Getting Out Of Hand Early Because That Crowd Is Going To Be Insane. Seattle By 17


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



RKing85 said:


> My predictions for the year:
> 
> AFC EAST - 1. New England 2. Miami 3. NY Jets 4. Buffalo
> AFC NORTH - 1. Cincinnati 2. Baltimore (WC) 3. Pittsburgh 4. Cleveland
> ...


*AFC East*

1. New England Patriots 12-4
2. New York Jets 9-7
3. Miami Dolphins 7-9
4. Buffalo Bills 7-9

*AFC North*

1. Pittsburgh Steelers 11-5
2. Cincinnati Bengals 9-7
3. Baltimore Ravens 9-7
4. Cleveland Browns 5-11

*AFC West*

1. Denver Broncos 13-3
2. San Diego Chargers 10-6
3. Kansas City Chiefs 9-7
4. Oakland Raiders 7-9

*AFC South*

1. Indianapolis Colts 11-5
2. Tennessee Titans 8-8
3. Houston Texans 7-9
4. Jacksonville Jaguars 4-12

*NFC East*

1. Philadelphia Eagles 12-4
2. New York Giants 7-9
3. Washington Redskins 6-10
4. Dallas Cowboys 5-11

*NFC West*

1. Seattle Seahawks 12-4
2. San Francisco 49ers 10-6
3. Arizona Cardinals 9-7
4. St.Louis Rams 5-11

*NFC North*

1. Green Bay Packers 11-5
2. Chicago Bears 10-6
3. Detroit Lions 9-7
4. Minnesota Vikings 3-13

*NFC South*

1. New Orleans Saints 11-5
2. Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8-8
3. Carolina Panthers 7-9
4. Atlanta Falcons 6-10

Super Bowl Eagles vs Steelers


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



truk83 said:


> *AFC East*
> 
> 1. New England Patriots 12-4
> 2. New York Jets 9-7
> ...


The Philadelphia Eagles in Super Bowl 49? 
:maury


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

If anyone wants to map out how you think the season will go by picking each week's games, here's a good website for it.

http://raylehnhoff.github.io/nflsch...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Come on Seahawks. Let's replicate last seasons dominance and make a statement against Green Bay. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

AFC East:
Patriots
Dolphins
Jets
Bills

AFC North:
Bengals
Ravens(WC)
Steelers
Browns

AFC West:
Broncos
Chiefs(WC)
Chargers
Raiders

AFC South:
Colts
Titans
Texans
Jags

NFC East:
Redskins
Eagles
Cowboys
Giants

NFC North:
Packers
Bears
Lions
Vikings

NFC West:
Seahawks
Niners(WC)
Cards
Rams

NFC South:
Saints
Panthers(WC)
Falcons
Bucs

Superbowl - Saints over Broncos


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


>


Sherman gon' be dropping receivers like bad habits. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



The Random said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles in Super Bowl 49?
> :maury


Steelers, too.

That's my team and I don't forsee a Super Bowl for them.

Playoff Teams
NFC- Seahawks, Saints, Packers, Eagles, Bears, 49ers
AFC- Patriots, Broncos, Bengals, Colts, Chargers, Dolphins

NFC Title Game- Packers over Saints
AFC Title Game- Broncos over Patriots

Super Bowl- Packers over Broncos

There's a lot of chalk there but I can't really see any sleepers going far.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Someone at Grantland just compared Flacco's deep ball to Josh Smith's jumper. LAWD! Towards the bottom and with pictures for you slow folk.

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/quarterbacks-illustrated-mapping-the-passing-interests-of-nfl-qbs/




Super Sonic said:


> We did it.
> 
> After more than three decades of never reaching a mountaintop of any relevance, and suffering a relocation casualty to boot, the long-suffering sports fanbase of Seattle finally reached it. No Seahawks fan could’ve scripted a better season. A humbling loss at home to a division opponent. Splitting the season with the archrival. Leaving the archrival and another potential Super Bowl contender in the dust with a blistering defeat in our stadium on prime time television. Our archrival being on our asses to the very end, not once giving us a break, forcing our team to give it their all to the end of the regular season in order to secure the most precious of advantages for the month that matters most.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

oh cool, we finally have a seahawks fan.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> oh cool, we finally have a seahawks fan.


Are there not any others? :nowords


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

*GO PACK GO*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ariana Grande? Get that 12-year-old off my TV screen.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



ratman said:


> *GO PACK GO*















0150:
Percy Harvin, you pacey little bastard <3


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Apologies, double posted. Plz ignore.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

<<<<<<<<<<< Seahawks Fan LOL Up 3 Im Cool With That But I Want TD's. Maybe Im Just Greedy Tho :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Special teams on both sides are a little undisciplined so far.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sherman and Thomas on special teams..


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Thomas LEARN TO CALL FOR THE FAIR FUCKING CATCH!


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That TD Was On Earl SMH


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:faint:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Pretty entertaining 1st quarter. That muffed punt really hurt Seattle though. Their special teams needs to stop acting so sloppy.

EDIT: :mark: Dat fake for the Hawks TD though!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That is how you do it. Great play Seahawks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

amazing play there. faked out the entire defense.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Beautiful TD! Shit That Play Even Tricked Me LOL


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well the play itself was confusing and Ha Ha thought he had help in the back, he was wrong. Man this game is starting to heat up I love it!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

My Pack would like 6 there vs an elite defense but take what they can get. Hey, at least in terms of pure running, Wilson has been pretty contained thus far which is more than the last 2 years with the Kaep debacles. of course, they haven't drawn up too much for Wilson's legs yet.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Percy Harvin's speed is just on another level right now. Scary.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Bring out the Skittles! TD LYNCH!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

this game is going to be a beaut. High scoring and even so far. Great start to the season. Hopefully no bullshit like the Fail Mary to end the game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Mason Crosby and Marshawn Lynch racking up those fantasy points for me :zayn3


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

1 Turnover And This Games Over.....Calling It Now.....


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Man was Rodgers chewing out his center lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

#BEASTMODE


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rodgers Be Like.....Ohmaha? :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Number 95 for the Packers you didn't have to hold you bobohead lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fuck the FG, go for it!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Man the Seahawks are starting to break away here now, it's going they wanted it to go. The Packers offense better do something, and get pressure on Wilson more.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'd like to bring it to everyone's attention that on September 21st most of us will follow up watching the rematch of the Denver/Seattle massacre with the rematch of the Cena/Lesnar massacre.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Packers O-Line having a lot of trouble picking up that outside now. Bennett is tearing it up.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I wouldn't say it's over, but if the Seahawks score another TD in my mind it's over.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll that Adderall....


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seattle is all up in their business


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

BEAST MODE AGAIN :mark:

21.60 fantasy points so far :mark:

Keep on feeding him please :zayn3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yup the Seahawks can pretty much play with the clock on offense from here on out, and run the ball. The Packers are the ones on the ropes now.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Must feel good to be a Seahawks fan right now


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Man so much time has been used on this drive. Chancellor reminds me of a young Brian Dawkins dude puts his body on the line every play.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That #BEASTMODE isn't enough...

We need a...

#BEASTMODE


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Tick..tick..tick the Packers really need a stop here or they might not get the ball back with barely 3 mins left in the game lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Packers defense needs some work


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Good night Packers.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Why even go for it on 4 and 1, just take a field goal the time wasn't on the side of the Packers anyways.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The GB kicker has more points than Rodgers in ESPN fantasy. Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seattle looked great..GB showed flashes, but showed the same growing pains. Young and somewhat inexperienced guys looking out of place. The 2 dropped picks hurt


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Countless missed tackles all night from GB...



Créole Heat said:


> Packers defense needs some work


A heavy dose of tackling drills should be first on their to-do list.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

the seahawks blocking in general was 10/10.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Good game to start the season. Seahawks are gonna be tough to beat this year.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:smokey2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Green Bay OL needs work, the rookie center Linsley looked like the best out of them all. Lacy's dancing in the backfield didn't help much but even if he does put his head down and run forward more there weren't many holes to be had. Receivers with some drops, no separation. Cobb and Nelson looked normal. Bears are licking their chops right now.

So much for that Super Bowl Hangover for Seattle.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



ratman said:


> :smokey2


It's okay pal. There won't be many other teams that'll make you look like a high school team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Joel Anthony said:


> Green Bay OL needs work, the rookie center Linsley looked like the best out of them all. Lacy's dancing in the backfield didn't help much but even if he does put his head down and run forward more there weren't many holes to be had. Receivers with some drops, no separation. Cobb and Nelson looked normal. Bears are licking their chops right now.
> *
> So much for that Super Bowl Hangover for Seattle.*


told ya this doesnt apply to the hawks, mrmr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yep you're right. Seattle is not fucking around. Scary team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Redskins are so bad that Luck vs. RG3 is going to be an early game this year. :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Back-to-back Superbowls would be great, but a long season ahead of that for us. Great start and we made a statement of intent with that win. Just hope it carries on.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Good luck to anyone going to Seattle this year..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Harvin played a significant role in their offense even when he doesn't touch the ball. If he can stay healthy for most of the season, watch out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

BEARS ARE TIED FOR 1ST!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Lacy has been diagnosed with a concussion.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



> At a cost of $641, the San Francisco 49ers now have the highest estimated price in the NFL for a family of four to attend a game.


i think this is the one sport i dont want to see live. :deandre


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Looking forward to the second half of Monday night's double header.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well, at least we got that one out of the way early Hutz

The sooner Hawk and Jones (dude had 4 of the 11 missed tackles on Lynch) aren't our starting ILBs anymore, the better. Matthews and Peppers were a bright spot on defense, got good penetration, just unfortunate that Wilson was getting the ball out of his hands so quickly. Lacy was a non-factor after the first drive, was frustrating to see him persistently trying to bounce outside and getting nothing, although the fact that our OL was being dominated had a lot to do with that. Not great that he just got his second concussion in a year, either. Thankfully Bulaga's injury is only a knee sprain, because Sherrod was fucking TERRIBLE. Didn't want to label him a bust because he's barely played due to injury, but now that he's on the field, it's not looking great. At least Linsley held up alright.

Onto the next one. 15-1 is still on the cards :kobe3


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

that's the spirit knocks :bo


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rewatched the game today. Total performance from Seahawks. Looked a bit uneasy at the beginning, but once we picked up the pace Packers couldn't handle us and we completely ran away with the game.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*






:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i bet these guys loved the fact a bunch of keyboard warriors were telling them to toughen up. :lmao

Ike Taylor one was gold. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

DEZ BRYANT IS A BABY BACK BITCH

I liked Strahan's the most.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Clay's reaction was great. And :lmao at the ones that got defensive.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So Ike Taylor dropping interceptions is known all over the NFL, not just Pittsburgh?

If not, it is now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*











Sherman asked Rodgers if he was avoiding throwing to him on purpose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

As I saw it, Sherman was on Boykin most of the game. The risk/reward there just isn't worth it. Boykin isn't bad, but Sherman is too good to risk it. Better to make mistakes going to Jordy and Cobb.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hines Ward had some interesting things to say about Sherman. Noting that Sherman doesn't cover the best receiver on the field at all times like Revis and Peterson do. Thus in his mind, Sherman isn't good as either as them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

To be fair, I agree with what Ward is saying. You can't claim to be the best if you're going to cover the number three WR all game. It's like Varsity CB guarding a freshman WR in high school. Now that by no means means that Sherman isn't good, it just means he's not playing up to his potential. But hey, if Seattle doesn't need him the guard the first three options to win, then good for them.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I care about having the best team, not the very best individuals of certain positions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah I can see that perspective. If I can compare it to basketball it's like if Paul George claimed to be the best perimeter defender in the league but didn't guard the opposing team's best perimeter player each game. So I can see why someone would say they prefer the corners that shadow the other team's best receiver instead of just staying on one side. Not to say that Sherman isn't great because he is.

But imagine if Green Bay's gameplan worked and Nelson/Cobb roasted Maxwell & Lane. Would Seattle have adjusted and Sherman start shadowing Jordy or Cobb? Or would they have kept Sherman on Boykin while Jordy & Cobb dominated the other corners?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Doesn't the base defensive philosophy have the impact on that?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Sherman asked Rodgers if he was avoiding throwing to him on purpose


"Yep." :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunday's local games:

Dolphins / Patriots and Bills / Bears... Guh. I like watching the Bears, but damn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fellow NFC North fans can :HA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Bulaga torn mcl...smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sherman is playing how he is told to play. Cut the nonsense about who he covers, they're avoiding him for a reason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cowboys/Niners:mark:

SF is probably my favorite NFC team for Dallas to play outside of the NFC East rivals. It's good times.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Cowboys/Niners:mark:
> 
> SF is probably my favorite NFC team for Dallas to play outside of the NFC East rivals. It's good times.


SF is going over, I see it either as a 40-30 shootout or just a complete curb-stomping.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> Sherman is playing how he is told to play. Cut the nonsense about who he covers, they're avoiding him for a reason.


And that's fine but all I'm saying is I can see someone's perspective if they find a CB locking down the opposing team's best receiver more impressive than locking down one side of the field that the best receivers aren't even lining up on. Sherman is a fantastic player regardless but I'm just saying I can see where they're coming from.

About the game I felt Rodgers was intimidated from the get-go much like Peyton was. Which obviously speaks volumes about Seattle's defense in general.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah, Niners are clearly the better team going in. Blowout potential is certainly there for the Niners.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> And that's fine but all I'm saying is I can see someone's perspective if they find a CB locking down the opposing team's best receiver more impressive than locking down one side of the field that the best receivers aren't even lining up on. Sherman is a fantastic player regardless but I'm just saying I can see where they're coming from.
> 
> About the game I felt Rodgers was intimidated from the get-go much like Peyton was. Which obviously speaks volumes about Seattle's defense in general.


i dont think either were intimidated, but rather shoot by what they were seeing on plays...which was absolutely nothing available. that likely fucked them up as the game went on.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



DashingRKO said:


> :lmao :lmao


Malcolm Smith had the best comeback.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11471429/nflpa-wants-new-policy-reverse-drug-suspensions


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: NFL Predictions?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> NFC NORTH
> 
> Packers (11-5)
> Bears (10-6) (WC)
> ...


Brownies 6-10? But they have the savior QB, Johnny Football!!!! :genius

inb4 Manziel is a bust in the NFL. He'll do average this season but not as godlike as some are "expecting" (lol).


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Green Bay Packers = Amateur white girl

Seattle Seahawks = Lexington Steele

that's kind of what happened last night


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

A lot of people talking about how Sherman doesn't cover the best man. That's why Carroll is becoming one of the GOATs. What a lot of people fail to point out is that the league is pretty much all right handed QBs. The best wideout lines up on the throwing arm of every QB. It's the first read, and you get more strength throwing to the right as a righty as opposed to going across your body to the left. When a QB scrambles, which direction do you want a right handed one running? The left. It's harder to throw on the run in that direction. 

What Carroll does by playing Sherman on the QB's right side all game, he is forcing teams to put their best wideouts on the QB's weakside. It's a great chess move. Earl Thomas also shades to that side in the Cover 3, while Sherman is pretty much the lone man on his side depending if Chancellor is playing the run or the pass. Now... there's QB's out there like a Tony Romo who actually seems to succeed more going to the left but for the most part, and I'm not saying QBs don't overall succeed going that way but a righty would love to heave it with more strength going right then across his body and against Sherman they become more hesitant. 

It's fucking GENIUS. Because while everybody wants to talk about how Sherman isn't covering the best wideout? SEATTLE IS DOING WHAT THEY WANT TO DO AND DICTATING THE GAME. Put your best receivers on the left, go ahead. You're playing right in to what Carroll wants.

For what it's worth, Revis is probably the best man to man corner. Peterson is next but his technique still needs a lot of work as he's very sloppy at times. If Sherman played a man all year he'd be just fine. I'm sure he'd be just as good as those two. Unless something drastic happens to that secondary, we may not find out and for the Hawks that'd be just fine.​


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I don't think that's right that you get more strength throwing to your dominant arm's side. You can't follow through as well throwing that way. You definitely want to force the QB to his left if he's right handed. 

At the end of the day, taking away a good portion of the field from a QB limits his options, regardless of which hand he throws with. This is almost always a good thing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> Green Bay Packers = Amateur white girl
> 
> Seattle Seahawks = Lexington Steele
> 
> that's kind of what happened last night


Yep Seattle came to play, but all those people talking about Seattle dominating...well they did score wise but Green bay shot themselves in the foot just as much as Seattle looked good in my opinion. I think Green Bay minus their turnovers and penalties could give Seattle all they want.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That link Brye posted where you work through the season by picking games...

http://raylehnhoff.github.io/nflsch...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_

NE - 13-3
MIA - 4-12
NYJ - 2-14
BUF - 2-14

CIN - 10-6
PIT - 10-6
BAL - 9-7
CLE - 3-13

IND - 15-1
HOU - 7-9
TEN - 6-10
JAX - 3-13

DEN - 14-2
KC - 11-5
SD - 6-10
OAK - 6-10

PHI - 12-4
WASH - 9-7
DAL - 6-10
NYG - 3-13

GB - 12-4
CHI - 10-6
DET - 10-6
MIN - 3-13

NO - 15-1
ATL - 13-3
CAR - 4-12
TB - 4-12

SEA - 15-1
SF - 13-3
STL - 4-12
ARI - 3-13

No way does it go down like that. I definitely don't think Atlanta is a 13 win team, but I must like them because they ended up 13-3. My disdain for the AFC East is strong :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> I don't think that's right that you get more strength throwing to your dominant arm's side. You can't follow through as well throwing that way. You definitely want to force the QB to his left if he's right handed.
> 
> At the end of the day, taking away a good portion of the field from a QB limits his options, regardless of which hand he throws with. This is almost always a good thing.


You pretty much are getting the same follow through no matter which way you throw the ball as long as your technique elsewhere is correct. QBs are better leading receivers depending on their throwing arm as the ball tends to veer in the direction of your throwing arm naturally. 

At the end of the day, the success of the Seattle defense and Sherman playing left all game is more about eliminating that first read, which is mostly always going to be to the right for a right handed QB. By the time he has to look middle or left, the pocket is closing and he's got to make an even quicker decision. It's just brilliant. They'll be laughing all the way to the bank and people will keep on clamoring for Sherman to cover the best wideout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Boykin certainly isn't the first read for Rodgers though. It's Jordy.

And I don't think most reads go the right most of the time. Maybe they do, but that seems to be really calling your shots and that's bad in the NFL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Isn't the second read either


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

For any right handed QB.. the right side is the natural first read.

Which is why Sherman on the left side defensively is just so brilliant. Forcing a QB to make first reads over his shoulder is a great thing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

AFC East
NE 14-2
NYJ 7-9
MIA 7-9
BUF 3-13

AFC North
PIT 11-5
CIN 8-8
BAL 8-8
CLE 4-12

AFC South
IND 13-3
HOU 9-7
TEN 3-13
JAX 2-14

AFC West
DEN 13-3
KC 9-7
SD 8-8
OAK 2-14

NFC East
PHI 9-7
NYG 8-8
DAL 7-9
WAS 5-11

NFC North
GB 12-4
CHI 11-5
DET 8-8
MIN 2-14

NFC South
NO 11-5
ATL 10-6
CAR 9-7
TB 4-12

NFC West
SEA 14-2
SF 13-3
ARI 9-7
STL 3-13


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



> Asked by ESPN.com on Friday to identify the last time he smoked marijuana, Josh Gordon said that it’s been a while.
> 
> “I think it was before I got into the league,” he said. “I don’t know.”
> 
> Asked why he checked himself into rehab if he doesn’t consider himself an addict, Gordon said, “Just to see. … To seek out some help on decision-making. Not drug use or drug abuse, but decision-making. Life skills. How to be your own person and stuff like that.”



Dude needs SERIOUS help..smh


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

he seems ok to me the dude just likes to smoke weed sometimes :draper2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The day Goodell outlaws tackling and enforces two-hand-touch will be the day the Packers' defense becomes elite. It's like every off-season the defense attends the Deion Sanders Tackling Academy.

P.S. Fuck Dom Capers


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Dude needs SERIOUS help..smh


He needs a strong support system, and based on that quote, he seems to realize that, so it will be a shame if he doesn't get the help he needs to keep his head on straight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

football football FOOTBALL!!!!

Now to find a way to get my wife and little guy out of the house for about 10 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It actually wasn't officially NFL season until the first episode of NFL MATCHUP just now.

Speaking of actual good ESPN programming, anybody miss PRIMETIME? Why did they have to scatter it throughout Sportscenter? It's so weak how they do 2 games then a bunch of besbol and other shit and then 2 more games, then some bullshit then 2 more games, etc.

It was so much more hype when it was an actual full length show.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I prefer the ESPN 2k video game version of PRIMETIME to the shit they do on TV now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

NFL Sundays are back.









The World makes sense again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:mark: WELCOME BACK, NFL SUNDAYS!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sunday's are reborn :zayn3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The revenge of the Denver Broncos happens this season.

Can't wait for the sunday night game.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I just can't wait to see this guy on my TV again for RedZone.










:lenny


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

dat redzone

:zayn3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I remember watching the very first episode of Redzone. Greatest thing ever. Too bad I don't get it at my current place.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't wait for Cutler to get injured by week 5.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

You shut your whore mouth Sidewinder! (Please be doing the MrMr reverse jinx technique :side


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Can always count on Sidewinder to bring the positivity. :chrisholly


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Somehow my Vikings and my :kaep are never on at the same time :banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Wondering if I should bench Cam for RG3 :hmm:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Reports are saying Cam is 'unlikely' going to play today. But if he does, he'll be at 50% anyways. I'll go with RG3.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Sankey or marqis lee?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

^ Since Sankey is against KC and Shorts is out for Jax, I'd go with Lee.

As it stands, the guy I'm playing in my fantasy league with my friends is starting Cam over Cutler. Praying that he doesn't change it.

:zayn3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Somehow my Vikings and my :kaep are never on at the same time :banderas


My Rams to go over the Vikings today :mark: 


LET'S GO TAVON!


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



DashingRKO said:


> My Rams to go over the Vikings today :mark:
> 
> 
> LET'S GO TAVON!


I'll be pissed at St. Louis if Benny Cunningham starts over Zac Stacy. I drafted Stacy over some damn good players.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well, looks like it's Derek Anderson today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> I'll be pissed at St. Louis if Benny Cunningham starts over Zac Stacy. I drafted Stacy over some damn good players.


Rams want to go with the "hot hands" approach but I expect Stacey to start. You just don't bench a guy that had 975 yards rushing in just 12 games last season. I have Stacey in my fantasy starting lineup. 

It's good that the Rams have depth at the RB position.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

WHO DEY! LET'S GO! 

Hope to see that running game Hue was talking about today. Decrease Dalton's attempts, increase the carries in the backfield. I'm ready. HERE WE GO!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cash plz log out.

*STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Steelers are so badass...

Better hope that O-Line survives against the mighty Brownies.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

And our "old" defense. 

LOG OUT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

GIOVANI :moyes1


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

working screens are a beauty.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Patriots.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I love you Mike Nugent. Always reliable.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

If Jags win this game :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Switched Cam for Locker and P. Thomas for Cooks. Both decisions working out so far (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Chad GOAT Henne


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

FUCK! Please be okay Eifert. Looked like he dislocated his elbow...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

BLOUNT :mark:
WHEATON :mark:
BIG BEN :mark:
BROWN :mark:
O-LINE :mark:

SEVENBURG :mark:


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Damn that looked nasty Cash, definitely looked bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hoyer and this offense need to turn up right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Whoops


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

See what I'm saying? How the fuck could we not capitalize on that INT?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The fuck are the Rams doing on this drive?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No more injury bugs.

Hue's offense looking real good :zayn3
Defense being great as always :watson


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

How did Dalton complete that? Offense looking really good so far. That spin move by Gio in the first quarter was nasty. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*WEEK 1: SEATTLE SLEW*

Geno already with an interception and fumble in the first half. I Gave him a pass last year cause he didn't have any weapons but now he has something, smh 

And the thing is Geno can get the ball to the red zone but he can't seem to finish the drive 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

"Ben just has too much time to throw".

OH I LIKE THAT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

BROWN! :mark: Give me those fantasy points


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

"Roethlisberger is a magician".

Hello everybody.

SEVENBURG :mark:

lolCleveland.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fuck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Bronx Bomber said:


> How did Dalton complete that?


I have no clue :lmao but it was amazing. Bengals starting to soften that Ravens D-Line. Jeremy Hill time!

They need to turn these red zone trips into touchdowns though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit Cutler. Damnit Bennett. Whoever deserves blame.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No need for that kick to the face from Brown. Then again, they are the Steelers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fuckin' turnovers. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lmao

SEVENBURG


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This is some straight up fuckery right here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



The Absolute said:


> No need for that kick to the face from Brown. Then again, they are the Steelers.


Because it was intentional? lulz


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

dammit Cleveland

its not even fun to ridicule you anymore

its just sad


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Looks like Johnny Football time in Cleveland :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> Because it was intentional? lulz


Didn't matter if it was intentional or not. He had blockers and could have swerved. No need to try and be a superstar and leap over Lanning. That penalty was deserved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Of course it was deserved, it doesn't change the fact it was completely unintentional.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I don't get it, as a franchise, Cleveland has done NOTHING to indicate any marked improvement or desire to improve or do anything

if I was a fan of that team, I probably would have hung it up when the Browns left town the first time


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> I don't get it, as a franchise, Cleveland has done NOTHING to indicate any marked improvement or desire to improve or do anything
> 
> if I was a fan of that team, I probably would have hung it up when the Browns left town the first time


That explains why you're not a fan of the team. What separates us from intelligent NFL fans is that we stick by them after every 5-11 season.

The way Hoyer's playing, they mine as well send in Manziel.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

VONTAZE BURFICT!!!!!!!! FUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!

It's time to put Baltimore out of its misery. This is our house now bitches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rams need to get on the scoreboard before the half.

REALLY?! fpalm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Calm down Cash.

I wonder if Philly fans are trying to find Michael Vick somewhere on that bench.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



The Absolute said:


> That explains why you're not a fan of the team. What separates us from intelligent NFL fans is that we stick by them after every 5-11 season.
> 
> The way Hoyer's playing, they mine as well send in Manziel.


I am legit sorry...well at least Lebron is back so there's that...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

5 field goals. I'll take it :lol

Mike Nugent, your the real MVP!


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sanchez is warming up


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Loquacious said:


> I am legit sorry...well at least Lebron is back so there's that...


Yeah, I'm not that big of an NBA fan so I don't care that much about LeBron.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Down 13 going into the half. Quick needs more touches in second half. He's been pretty much the highlight on the offense so far.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Come on Falcons  and sucks White got hurt, hopefully it ain't to bad.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

27-3 at the half. Cleveland, could you collapse just a little harder in the 2nd half? I still have a shred of dignity left.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Flacco :lmao

I mean...... What?! What the fuck was that :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Starting off the 2nd with a quick TD drive. Not bad. But I'm not getting excited yet. Not until we find a way to stop Big Ben and that offense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Finally, Bears force a turnover. Plz do something with it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Conte with his highlight of the year. That's until he lets a defender behind him for an 80 yard bomb to lose the game and get eliminated from making the playoffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Burfict out with a concussion. Not worried though. We got this game in hand ( for now anyway ).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:cutler dodged a bullet there. That should've been picked. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Jacksonville 17-0 Philadelphia

What parallel universe have I warped into? I see in on my screen and I still don't believe it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti I love when refs throw every flag they have. All I just saw on my TV was like 40 yellow flags flying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fuck yeah Marshall! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Good throw by Cutler. Good catch by Marshall. Now if the Bears defense can make 2 stops in a row...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:ti Bengals


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:mark: Another rushing TD for Crowell!!! Please God, let this be the start of a comeback!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Oh my sweet Jesus. This Bengals D is too much, even without Birfect.

Wow :watson



DashingRKO said:


> :ti Bengals


Come again?! :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Dolphins mascot makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Flacco is 13-31 :ti how's that contract working out?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

holy shit did you guys see the Browns Punter get decked by the Steelers returner? :done


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> holy shit did you guys see the Browns Punter get decked by the Steelers returner? :done


https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264high/03A3B38FDE1120461288792100864_SW_WEBM_1410112994137645619e7a4.mp4?versionId=1SfLgHjuH68zy7HGc1LsVWZYH7cGnVmM

:sodone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> holy shit did you guys see the Browns Punter get decked by the Steelers returner? :done












That's why he is on my fantasy team :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Come on. Let's get that touchdown back.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Offense has finally shown up. Can they keep this momentum going in the 4th though?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Every year Rams....every year.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Justin James is on fire tonight


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:mark: GAME TIED!!! HOYER, WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK?!!! :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

SEVENBURG


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> :mark: GAME TIED!!! HOYER, WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK?!!! :mark:




Johnny who? Keep yo ass on the bench.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL CUTLER PULLING A CUTLER.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Just when I thought we were the same old Browns, they decide to turn up and pull this shit!!! What the shit am I watching right now?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The fuck Cutler? Should've just ran it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Philly finally getting their shit together.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Texans win! Fucking hell it's been a while.

Also dat JUSTIN JAMES with the performance :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

ANDY DALTONN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

77 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIT DOWN BALTIMORE!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

lol SEVENBURG


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

SEVENBURG! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That's the AFC North for ya! SMASHMOUTH! HEART STOPPING!

HARD FOUGHT VICTORY :mark:

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO THEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?! NOOOOOOBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Derrick Johnson done for the year with a torn Achilles, wouldn't be surprised if DeVito has the same injury. Offensive line is pure trash and we got no WR lol. This is gonna be a long ass fucking season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Terrible, run defense is still horrible and turnovers killed us. And cut Conte already ffs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking Bengals won? Guhhh. Just go away.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

GG Miami.

Just fucking overrun the Patriots in the second half. 
100 penalty yards. fpalm
The run defense is still garbage.

Bad start. 



On the bright side, my Eagles -10.5 bet is somehow still alive, wtf happened in the second half?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Jacksonville showed they can compete. But please put Bortles in now. Please.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Chrome said:


> Terrible, run defense is still horrible and turnovers killed us. And cut Conte already ffs.


:cutler and I picked them in my survivor league


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hold the fucking ball Murray.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So damn glad the Falcons won, I don't think I could have handled a lost.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Falcons. Next week. Prepare your anus.

Get healthy Burfict.










And Atkins :jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



DashingRKO said:


> :cutler and I picked them in my survivor league


Same here. 

:done after week 1. :lol fpalm


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39343810 said:


> Falcons. Next week. Prepare your anus.
> 
> Get healthy Burfict.
> 
> ...


Bengals better bring that A game if they wanna beat the Falcons. RISE UP!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Kansas City giving us a good lesson on how to regress as a team, DJ and Devito go down and we got scabs filling out secondary out, Oh and Reid, Charles plays for us for fuck sake


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

well it took Philly a half, but they showed what they can do. They should have no problems in the NFC East this season. Could easily see them winning the division by 3 or 4 games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










Ok. Ok. Good. Haven't heard anything about Eifert yet. He's probably going to be out for awhile. Get that elbow rested big man.



Priceless Blaze said:


> Bengals better bring that A game if they wanna beat the Falcons. RISE UP!


You all will be greeted properly in the Jungle. WHO DEY!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Kansas City giving us a good lesson on how to regress as a team, DJ and Devito go down and we got scabs filling out secondary out, Oh and Reid, Charles plays for us for fuck sake


Yeah, we're gonna be terrible this year. Franchise is cursed.

Good thing for me hockey season is right around the corner.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Saints D looked like trash, Falcons outpayed Saints, can't say much else


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



checkcola said:


> Saints D looked like trash, Falcons outpayed Saints, can't say much else


Was one hell of a game like always, my heart was racing so much I think I would have had a heart attack if the game went much longer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The struggles of being a Cowboys fan. The struggle is real bruh!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Looking forward to another three round series with the 49ers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans with a decent performance on their opening game. Defense looked great out there, and they certainly have a chance to develop into one of the best defenses in the league. Offense on the other hand didn't look all that good. Fitzpatrick was a bit below average in that game, and Foster fumbling fpalm. Still a bit early to tell how this team will end up, but I'm glad they got the win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It took 10 minutes into the new season for the Dallas crowd to boo their own team. Those people are tortured.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

WHATS YO NAME? G-REG. WHAT YOU DO? GET HEAD


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Did I just hear that right?! The Niners offense were on the field for just 94 seconds but they're up by 18 already?! 

:lmao ok then.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fucking Davis had to be the one to catch those TDs. Fucking Harbaugh run the damn ball and get the game over.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

What was Romo looking at?! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:romo gonna :romo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeeeeah....


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

how bout dem cowboys. ::::


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



SkandorAkbar said:


> how bout dem cowboys. ::::


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Romo is living the gimmick


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

"Romo not seeing the field good today."

Well, that's a understatement :romo


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*








lovin it


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Romo throwing a pick is like TNA drawing a shitty house at this point.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Bwahahahahahahahaaa......<breaths in> ahahaha.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't even dislike Romo, but at this point, I wanna see him throw 10 picks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So tryouts for Quarterback of the Dallas Cowboys is Tuesday at 10 AM Central time. I'll see you all there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



RyanPelley said:


> I don't even dislike Romo, but at this point, I wanna see him throw 10 picks.


Romo can break the record at 8 :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'd laugh, but I know the Bears are likely in for a similar ass-kicking next week.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Chrome said:


> I'd laugh, but I know the Bears are likely in for a similar ass-kicking next week.


Maybe we can draft a linebacker with the top 5 pick. Our four LBs that played today combined for 8 tackles. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Aid180 said:


> Maybe we can draft a linebacker with the top 5 pick. Our four LBs that played today combined for 8 tackles. :lmao


Or maybe a defensive end. Jared Allen didn't do shit today either. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Acceptable first half.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










bama4

Eifert has indeed believed to had dislocated his elbow. Get well soon :jose


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Oh Cowboys...the hell?! I can't even make fun of them anymore. Now I just feel bad.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



TripleG said:


> Oh Cowboys...the hell?! I can't even make fun of them anymore. Now I just feel bad.


Romo is back to his choking ways, only now it's not at the end of matches, but at the end of drives :toomanykobes


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seems like there are a lot of 49ers fans in Dallas today.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:maury


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Clowney might have torn his meniscus.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I was just about to bring that up. What a tough break for Houston... 

Derek Anderson tore up the Bucs today. Just when I had a little optimism for Tampa Bay, they quickly lay an egg. 

I feel for Michael Johnson. He deserves better :jose


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Jesus the end of that game got scary.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

DEREK ANDERSON

HE TAKES THIS SHIT SERIOUSLY



Brye said:


> Jesus the end of that game got scary.


I was fully expecting an ending like the Bills game last year/Falcons the year before. I'll take the W, tho.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Man that Eagles game today a true roller coaster. Foles played like a bum the first half, but once the second half started and the Eagles started to get more physical with the Jags, you could see the Eagles start to gain the momentum. Win wasn't even, but I'm not start most teams could come back or have the confidence to come back from the way they played in the first half.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

clowney needing surgery









going to be out for a while


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

"Brandon LaFell secured zero of his five targets in New England's Week 1 loss to the Dolphins."

:duck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Even though I loved the intensity our defense had today, I hope our pass defense tightens up next week against the Falcons. It broke down in the second half and we were bailed out by 4 Steve Smith drops. Darqueze Dennard should be ready to go. Vontaze Burfect's concussion status should be better by the middle of next week. Them two better rest up because Matt Ryan looked terrifying today. Even though we have the weapons for a shootout, I don't want them to go through that. I also want us to run the ball better. I want Hue to get Jeremy Hill involved more; take some of the load off of Bernard. Clean up the route covering and let's get to 2-0.

Colts vs Broncos :mark:

Manning about to take Luck to school eyton


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Delay of game doesn't have the option to be declined? Would've given DEN much greater field position to do so.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Colts are smacking themselves any points you can is very important, especially when you got Peyton and that offense that can score at will.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Super Sonic said:


> Delay of game doesn't have the option to be declined? Would've given DEN much greater field position to do so.


Delay of game kills the play. They could have declined it, but Colts would have still had a 4th and 1.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That's what the Colts need to do, be physical challenge their offense and see how they respond. Hopefully for their sake, they can keep it up highly doubt it though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










and no one misses Desean Jackson any longer :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah Sproles did his thing and could be the MVP of today's Eagles game. Being a Eagles fan myself, I can see now Chip will use him this season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Look at Peyton go :lol Scrambling like RG3 :lol

Too bad it was holding.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah everyone on the sideline was probably laughing their asses off, look at that old man scrambling does he have a bladder problem or something? Hmm 0-3 Broncos I thought more points would of been scored by now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I guarantee Peyton is pissed that he ran for nothing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Easy score for the Broncos, let's see how Luck responds down 10.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Peyton can smoke a cigar while he's in the pocket. Way too much time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

mathis plz come back safely.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Don't worry, the Colts got the Broncos right where they want them to pull off another miracle comeback. :luck


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Who is the Defensive Coordinator for the Colts, how do you tell your players to cover Thomas one on one and get beat, and let them decide and do it again lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Payton Manning shouldn't be allowed to have this many damn physical freaks on his offense in this era. Only half joking about that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Nice goal line stand by the Broncos D.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

the espn fantasy is down :kobe6


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



TomahawkJock said:


> AFC East
> NE 14-2
> NYJ 7-9
> MIA 7-9
> ...


So you think the Titans are still going 3-10? I guess it's early enough to revise your picks? I understand the injuries hurt them but the fact is the Titans are much improved. With a healthy Locker this team is easy 8-8 but probably better, of course a healthy Locker is a major assumption. Charles was limited to 19 yards....defensive injuries had nothing to do with that. Perhaps instead of Chiefs fans talking about how they stunk it up, maybe they should give some props to the team that beat the dog crap out of them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

fuck fleener. bench his ass plz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Terrible play-calling. Run the ball, drain the clock Denver. Especially since they have no more timeouts. Could've got it down close to the 2 minute warning before giving it back to them. Now they have over 3 minutes to develop a drive in good field position....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

2 minutes is plenty of time for any good QB these days.


peyton also had those guys, just sloppy passes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Win or lose you gotta give it to Luck and his second half performance here tonight. Also the Colts defense, I won my fantasy match-up because of Luck tonight and without it I might of been buried lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Nice play on the ball by Roby. Well, that's game. 

Props to Indy for clawing back from 24 down though. Even with their off-season 'upgrades', Denver's defense still has a ***** in the armor.



LUCK said:


> 2 minutes is plenty of time for any good QB these days.
> 
> 
> peyton also had those guys, just sloppy passes.


Doesn't matter if he "had" those guys or not. It's all about clock management. Incomplete passes are basically free timeouts. Plus the 2 minute warning is another timeout ( in favor for the Colts ). It would've been better to force Luck into the no-huddle inside of 2 minutes instead of gambling; trying to complete passes knowing the Colts couldn't do anything to stop the clock. Even if you have a Peyton Manning, you have to manage the game better. Anything can happen out there. Why take a chance while you have the advantage? Go with the sure thing ( running the ball and draining the clock ), try to alter field position, trust your defense, and put more pressure on Luck. 

But Denver caught a break tonight, so it's irrelevant now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

holy fuck did I ever have one of those weeks in fantasy. Didn't have a single touchdown until the Sunday Night game tonight. Just got crushed. Nobody on my team did anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39354602 said:


> Nice play on the ball by Roby. Well, that's game.
> 
> Props to Indy for clawing back from 24 down though. Even with their off-season 'upgrades', Denver's defense still has a ***** in the armor.
> 
> ...


Luck would have had 2 minutes even without those passes, which is enough time for him to score a TD. With that extra first down they could have ended the game. It made sense to do in the situation which is why they did it. I`ll trust Peyton's playcalling over yours. :kobe8


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It's not "my" play-calling, just using common sense... And I never referred to Peyton making those decisions. I was referring to Gase or whoever _may_ had told him to throw the ball. Maybe it was all on Peyton......

But again, it's irrelevant. Denver came out on top at the end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

how is it common sense? They could have scored just as easily in 2 as they could have in 3:17. Hell, they could have given themselves time to respond even with if the Colts scored.

Running the ball if it was under 2 minutes made sense. Hell, even with 2:39 left, but with that 2 minute warning the Colts had enough time to score a TD either way.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

We gonna act like I wasn't preaching the Gospel of Allen Hurns all pre season? Aight that's fine. My dumb ass didn't start him in Fantasy, but I didn't need him either as I'm down 5 points with Jennings and Cruz going tomorrow for the G-MEN.



Joel Anthony said:


> My FF team is looking so damn boss this year. Think this will be my first title since 2007.
> 
> QB: Luck, BORTLES :mark:
> RB: Eddie Lacy, Giovanni Bernard, Rashad Jennings, Knowshown Moreno
> ...


Yeah, I also left DAN MORENO on my bench. 

Also, this.










AND THIS :mark: :mark: :mark:






Pretty sure I spoke very highly of Chris McCain as well. But, preseason doesn't matter... RIGHT? Hate seeing injuries but Misi and Ellerbe going down was a game changer. Every Dolphin fan wanted to see the youngsters to begin with and the whole defense changed once McCain and Trusnik got in the game. Just wait until JORDAN TRIPP is healthy. McCain, Tripp and Jenkins is the LBer corp I want to see. Wait till you get a load of a healthy TERRENCE FEDE, first RED FOX ever to play in the NFL.

Loved the new LAZOR offense. Such a relief from the Mike Sherman days. Straight picked on Revis Island all day. No fear. 



Brye said:


> WHATS YO NAME? G-REG. WHAT YOU DO? GET HEAD


DROP THEM DRAWERS LET HER SEE YA THIRD LEG BREH.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I had Knowshon Moreno on my bench too fpalm. Yeah... What a fail. 

But I'm only down 12 points and I have Matthew Stafford ready to go tomorrow against the Giants D :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

He more than likely should win you that matchup but I like the new look Giant's defense. Stevie Brown is back. Jon Beason is probable. That revamped secondary could be pretty scary if Prince can step up. Lots of questions but also a lot of possibilities.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Sadly coaching will be the death of Denver. I hope talent can take them to the top and perhaps win it all this year, but John Fox conservative ball along with prevent defense is just horrid. Our defense was good when we didn't have to go in prevent and allow everything underneath. Peyton did miss some targets, but that won't happen everytime. Still, John Fox needs to grow a pair and take more risks.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



smackdown1111 said:


> Sadly coaching will be the death of Denver. I hope talent can take them to the top and perhaps win it all this year, but John Fox conservative ball along with prevent defense is just horrid. Our defense was good when we didn't have to go in prevent and allow everything underneath. Peyton did miss some targets, but that won't happen everytime. Still, John Fox needs to grow a pair and take more risks.


This.

I was really hoping they'd come out with a killer instinct, and maybe they'll develop it over time, but tonight was more of the same shit we saw last year.

And this will sound terrible, but after Fox suffered that scare with his heart condition last year, the Broncos came out and started going for it on fourth down more frequently. Part of me hoped that Fox had realized we don't have much time on this Earth and that there's no time to be settling for bullshit conservative play and leaving points on the board. Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to have been the case. eyton

On the plus side, the secondary looks pretty damn great with Talib and Harris back there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I didnt see anything special from your secondary tbh. the pass rush was just getting to Luck really quickly early on and then, as you said, you guys got more conservative and just gave up play after play. We had quite a few drops as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Luck shredded Denver for almost 400 yards. I wasn't impressed either. I was impressed when Denver blew up the QB sneak. But the Colts offensive line is average at best.

We'll see how it plays out. It's just one game.


Oh yeah I didn't mention this in the chatbox during the games, and I don't think anyone else did. That crowd for Dallas was at LEAST 50% Niners fans. So Jerreh builds this "amazing" stadium only to have the visitors' fans take over the stadium. I bet a team like the Steelers would have 75%. Saints play there in week 3. It'll be at least 50% Saints fans and it'll be louder than if it was 100% Dallas fans.












> “Well, I don’t remember there being half of them,” Jones said. “Did you count? Listen, I’m interested in football and what went on with the game. It’s not good when you don’t win – from any perspective, marketing or otherwise.
> 
> “I had my eye on those turnovers and was focused on those turnovers. I’m not even sure I know what you are talking about, to tell you the truth.”


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I saw the elevator video of Ray Rice ko'ing his wife. how in the fuck did he only get 2 games?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


>


:ti What a crowd for the home opener! That shows that Cowboy fans are beginning to lose faith in their team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> I saw the elevator video of Ray Rice ko'ing his wife. how in the fuck did he only get 2 games?


Because she started it, he just finished it. Gotta like that killer instinct in a RB to get the job done.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










:jose

We have a early bye week though. Hopefully he'll back by the Patriots game.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Because she started it, he just finished it. Gotta like that killer instinct in a RB to get the job done.


wow really?

Im going to go ahead and take that as sarcasm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i got rice on my fantasy Hutz


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Chiefs fucking suck. Charles had 11 touches the whole game. HE IS FUCKING JAMAAL CHARLES. GIVE HIM THE BALL.

At least Kelce looked good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WEEK 1: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm laughing at the overreactions about the Pats. Apparently we're not contenders and won't win the division because of the loss to the Dolphins. Nevermind that we lost to them last year too but I guess since that was in week 15 instead of week 1 where the most over reactions are made.....

Also the last time the Pats lost their opening game they won the SB :bbrown1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

If anyone from this forum defends Ray Rice, I'm going to lose all respect for you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ray hit his wife twice. When she got hit the second time, her head hit the railing.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So what does the video show that we didn't already know?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Star Dust said:


> So what does the video show that we didn't already know?


File it in the "no shit" category.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

did the elevator video show what his wife did? otherwise it's moot


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509009393250488320


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I am speechless about above tweet just like Cash. I would have had absolutely nothing to say if I was the one to post it too.



MrMister said:


> Luck shredded Denver for almost 400 yards. I wasn't impressed either. I was impressed when Denver blew up the QB sneak. But the Colts offensive line is average at best.
> 
> We'll see how it plays out. It's just one game.
> 
> ...


:lmao I heard a big cheer coming from the TV when I was in the kitchen yesterday during the game. I assumed the Cowboys finally got a TD but no, it was the Niners score at the end of the half. Embarrassing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

plz pick him up colts. plz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Anyone know if Rice is getting more game suspensions? I knew I shouldn't have drafted him I my fantasy team.

Edit: oh never mind


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I dont see him getting a longer suspension. But he may not be playing anywhere either.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ray Rice just got released. He's done in Baltimore.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Someone better pick him up. Now I gotta drop him for some jobber fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

ray rice wife just ruined his career. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Someone will sign him. Prob not this year, but in the OS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

And the team to pick up Ray Rice will be...




JM said:


> I am speechless about above tweet just like Cash. I would have had absolutely nothing to say if I was the one to post it too.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I heard a big cheer coming from the TV when I was in the kitchen yesterday during the game. I assumed the Cowboys finally got a TD but no, it was the Niners score at the end of the half. Embarrassing.












:lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Can't say I feel bad for him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SON. OF. A. BITCH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> Can't say I feel bad for him.


me neither. These dudes need to learn to block and weave like :jay2


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Does this mean Flacco will be throwing 60 passes every week? :hmm:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

In football perspective, it sucks. Probably going to be stuck in mediocrity, thus unable to draft a talent like Gurley.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

*:lmao at the elevator video and the NFL not seeing it :lmao 

:smokey
*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 38s
Commissioner Roger Goodell: Based on the new video evidence that became available today, Ray Rice is indefinitely suspended.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lmao poor ray


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Sarcasm1 said:


> In football perspective, it sucks. Probably going to be stuck in mediocrity, thus unable to draft a talent like Gurley.


Yeldon/Gordon/Davis are still mighty good consolation picks if Yeldon isn't available. DUKE too. :kobe3

LaMichael James was waived, as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

*I don't see anyone picking him up after this. GG, Ray Rice.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i want Rice. fuck public relations.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 38s
> Commissioner Roger Goodell: Based on the new video evidence that became available today, Ray Rice is indefinitely suspended.


Embarrassing that the NFL didn't see the video until now. 



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Yeldon/Gordon/Davis are still mighty good consolation picks if Yeldon isn't available. DUKE too. :kobe3
> 
> LaMichael James was waived, as well.



So Trent Richardson maybe the next running back to be cut today


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This screams of trying to save face over the botched initial suspension ruling. This video just shows what everyone already knew and admitted to. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

there's nothing new. i think people may be legitimately retarded. "OMG SO HE REALLY PUNCHED HER". im sure greg hardy kissed his wife too hard


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm just glad the league has done the right thing, albeit eventually.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I assumed that his fiance tackled him after 2.3 yards like everyone else did last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Brye said:


> I assumed that his fiance tackled him after 2.3 yards like everyone else did last year.


The ether :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> I'm just glad the league has done the right thing, albeit eventually.



ut

this for the courts to settle, not the NFL. the right thing wasnt to randomly change the suspension because a video came out of what we already knew.

no i dont condone what he did. no more than i condone what his wife did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Nothing his wife did warranted being knocked out and dragged out of an elevator


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i think she herself has said differently.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Do you know how common it is for the women that are beaten to defend the men that did it? A woman who was beaten lying for her man to keep him out of trouble happens on a daily basis.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

what are you seeing in this video that I'm not, magic? It looks like she tries to slap him and hits her with the cross before she gets the chance


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ray Rice is ass cheeks now anyway, he'll probably take his wife out for good now for ruining his football career.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

In under no circumstances should a grown man put his hands on a women. Ravens did the right thing and no one who's sane wouldn't even think about picking him up. Let him rot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> Do you know how common it is for the women that are beaten to defend the men that did it? A woman who was beaten lying for her man to keep him out of trouble happens on a daily basis.


that and she's not trying to leave the money. It didnt look like she believed any of the shit she was saying at the press conference.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Got what he deserved. I didn't see anything in that video that warranted him hitting her and then dragging her out like that. The least he could've done was pick her up cause I know he's strong enough to do it. No teams will risk picking up his contract but I'm sure someone will sign him in the OS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

im not seeing what happened before the video.



Notorious said:


> Do you know how common it is for the women that are beaten to defend the men that did it? A woman who was beaten lying for her man to keep him out of trouble happens on a daily basis.


brah since when did you do such a 180 on this thing? do you want me to find your comments from like a month ago that spoke a completely different tune?

video shows what we already knew. he hit her, real hard, which is terrible, but has nothing to do with the NFL. if this a reoccuring problem within the relationship then it's quite awful, but until something new comes out im not just going to go with "ray rice's wife was obviously lying".


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

She's sat right next to him at a public press conference and UDFK expects her to say that her husband hit her for literally no reason. :drake1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> im not seeing what happened before the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's nothing a women can do that warrants him doing her like that, especially a guy with his strength

How is it not a league issue? There are player conduct clauses in contracts. This makes the league look bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



ABrown said:


> that and she's not trying to leave the money. It didnt look like she believed any of the shit she was saying at the press conference.


then i have no sympathy for her. if rice beat her in cold blood and she's more worried about the money than that's her problem.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

so just curious does he get dropped from Madden 15 as well???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> im not seeing what happened before the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What 180 did I do? When did I ever take Ray Rice's side? I know I said at the beginning that if the case didn't get the publicity that it got that Goodell wouldn't have even suspended Rice, just like Greg Hardy and the countless other NFL players arrested for DV. And the only time I can remember even discussing this case with you was when we were in the chatbox talking about Stephen A Smith's comments/suspension. I recall saying that I was raised with the mindset of don't hit women unless it's a life or death situation and how I was also told don't hit anyone and not expect to get hit back. I said that if someone regardless of gender punches someone and then gets hit back I won't feel bad for them. But from this video I don't see anything that suggests Janay deserved to get hit like that. I'm merely going off of what I saw not a hypothetical of what could've happened.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



> Profootballtalk reports suspended Colts OLB Robert Mathis has suffered a torn Achilles' tendon, and is done for the season.
> 
> Per PFT, Mathis suffered the injury working out his own last week. It means he'll revert to injured reserve upon his Week 5 activation from the suspended list, and leaves a crater the size of Indianapolis in the Colts' front seven. Mathis was DPOY worthy in 2013, earning first team All-Pro honors while racking up 19.5 sacks. The Colts are now stuck with Bjoern Werner and Erik Walden at outside linebacker, and minus one of the only difference makers on their defense. The Colts are going to be in a lot of shootouts. Now 33, Mathis is signed through 2015.


:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

MATHIS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. all because of that fucking suspension. ugh. 

on the bright side at least he gets to spend time with his wife/newborn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:ti at the nfl and ravens saying they hadn't seen the video.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> MATHIS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. all because of that fucking suspension. ugh.
> 
> on the bright side at least he gets to spend time with his wife/newborn.


But what if he spends too much time with his wife and ends up knocking her out, resulting in his expulsion from the NFL?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Brye said:


> I assumed that his fiance tackled him after 2.3 yards like everyone else did last year.


I can't rep this amazing post so I'll just BUMP.



Guys did you hear LaMichael James was released from the Niners.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That is a massive blow to the Colts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> I can't rep this amazing post so I'll just BUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys did you hear LaMichael James was released from the Niners.


Brother Jim doing Brother John a solid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

At least James will get a better shot now. He needs to thank Ray Rice for being a piece of shit. I'm sure SF seeing Hyde in an actual NFL game helped make the decision too.


Yeah Mathis is a rather large hit. Only losing LUCK would hurt more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

plz fix your shitty drug tests/suspensions instead of focusing on a woman that cares more about money than her own well being.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> At least James will get a better shot now. He needs to thank Ray Rice for being a piece of shit. I'm sure SF seeing Hyde in an actual NFL game helped make the decision too.
> 
> 
> Yeah Mathis is a rather large hit. Only losing LUCK would hurt more.


What about losing







?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> plz fix your shitty drug tests/suspensions instead of focusing on a woman that cares more about money than her own well being.


But why focus on men who care more about getting high than they do their careers? :lelbron


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> What about losing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah his ypc can't be replaced. Can't believe I forgot about him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

3 YPC x 4 carries/downs = 12 yards. The Colts never have to punt again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> What about losing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find it incredibly ironic how much you make fun of TR3 when you signed TWO RBs to massive deals, that they were not worth, and are currently paying 3 RBs 13 million this year. brah, your management sucks a lot more than mine. :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> But why focus on men who care more about getting high than they do their careers? :lelbron


im talking about mathis. i couldnt care less about retards without any will power.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rice got future endeavored!! Good riddance too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> i find it incredibly ironic how much you make fun of TR3 when you signed TWO RBs to massive deals, that they were not worth, and are currently paying 3 RBs 13 million this year. brah, your management sucks a lot more than mine. :toomanykobes


and all of them average more YPC than









:dance2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Gettlemagic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

wrong, only williams is averaging more than that right now. 8 million for 2.2 YPC? :ti


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Everyone calm down the fuck down about Ray Rice.

At least he isn't a thug like Richard Sherman.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Brye said:


> Gettlemagic


Indeed. UDFK doesn't know shit about GETTLEMAGIC.



LUCK said:


> wrong, only williams is averaging more than that right now. 8 million for 2.2 YPC? :ti


looking @ STATS after 1 game? lolwut


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

thanks for making me check.

Stewart averages out to around 7.5 mil a year. The last two years he's averaged 3.6 and 3.8 yards and on top of that he's only played in 15 games while starting 6 . you are paying a backup running back 7.5 million dollars. 15 mil for 500 yards :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

What point are you trying to make? I've criticized the contract myself many times before, and the guy who gave out that contract isn't even with the team anymore. lulz


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ravens turning into the 80's Raiders. :sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ravens turning into the 80's Raiders. :sodone


Genesis thought you should know that FIGHT CLUB Matt Ryan outscored all my non PPR teams yesterday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ravens turning into the 80's Raiders. :sodone


I was wondering where you was hibernating at :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> What point are you trying to make? I've criticized the contract myself many times before, and the guy who gave out that contract isn't even with the team anymore. lulz


what point are you trying to make with TR3 when your own running back situation is a lot worse?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm not trying to make a point, I'm having a good LEL with my WF brethren.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

actually I'm LELing @ how bad the trade was

LEL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Genesis thought you should know that FIGHT CLUB Matt Ryan outscored all my non PPR teams yesterday.


FIGHT CLUB

Thanks for the heads up about the draft btw, Gen.

'preciate it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Genesis thought you should know that FIGHT CLUB Matt Ryan outscored all my non PPR teams yesterday.


Shit was ridiculously glorious brah. my Knockout Kings Brees outscored him by 50.

:banderas 







₵A$H®;39374553 said:


> I was wondering where you was hibernating at :lol



Fuck man, I've been so busy I didn't catch a single game for Week 1 or even set my lineup in fantasy. 

I promise to do better going forward. :zayn3 






JM said:


> FIGHT CLUB
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the draft btw, Gen.
> 
> 'preciate it.


Hey! MM remembered it, as your fellow Staff member it's his responsibility. 

:draper2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

With light of the Ray Rice news, it looks like everyone's job on Chicago's defense is safe since they can't hit anyone. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> With light of the Ray Rice news, it looks like everyone's job on Chicago's defense is safe since they can't hit anyone. :side:



I heard Cutler went to hit his girl, but as he was going to punch her he hit the wrong person and ended up punching a 300 pound guy and breaking his hand.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fuck man, I've been so busy I didn't catch a single game for Week 1


It was a thing of beauty :zayn3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*








>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Aid180 said:


> With light of the Ray Rice news, it looks like everyone's job on Chicago's defense is safe since they can't hit anyone. :side:












WHY HASNT CONTE BEEN CUT YET!?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That FJax run was probably the highlight of the day for me. I had just tuned in to watch OT via stream and I see Old Man Fred just completely own with that stiff arm.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm gonna need VICTOR CRUZ and Nick Novak to outscore Andre Ellington and I'll win in fantasy.

Oh, and I left Cordarrelle Patterson on the bench because I obviously hate myself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well, looks like you win.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I just can't figure out why I refuse to watch these pregame shows, what with quality coverage like this.

http://deadspin.com/mike-ditka-laments-ray-rice-suspension-his-earning-po-1632172878


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Giants are horrible again. 

Ugh, another bad year for us I think.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> I didnt see anything special from your secondary tbh. the pass rush was just getting to Luck really quickly early on and then, as you said, you guys got more conservative and just gave up play after play. We had quite a few drops as well.


Somewhat of a late reply, but I always feel that our passing defense is better than what some may think. No way do I put us amongst the Sehawks or some of the better ones (they have to prove it first), but a lot of our games end up being so lopsided that the other team essentially has to pass. Luck isn't some bottom feeding dweller either he is a great QB, but as much as they were down they pretty much had to pass. I think if Denver wasn't playing satisfied with the lead they had and just kept playing like they did in the first half, I'm not so sure you guys get 24 points and all the passing yards. And of course you guys got more opportunities because of things like the onside kick. Our defense had to be tired afterall they were on the field in the second half as much as your guys' in the first half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



TripleG said:


> Giants are horrible again.
> 
> Ugh, another bad year for us I think.


Hey it might be a glorious comedy of errors with the Dallas/NYG games. Look on the bright side.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

26 fantasy points from Stafford so far :banderas

Credit to that Giants D and Eli being Eli.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39372465 said:


> In under no circumstances should a grown man put his hands on a women. Ravens did the right thing and no one who's sane wouldn't even think about picking him up. Let him rot.


Dude are you forgetting what team you follow? You can't tell me you aren't the least bit nervous about Mike Brown giving yet another player with a "checkered past" a second chance? Especially if anything were to happen to Hill or Bernard. You know I'm right.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> Dude are you forgetting what team you follow? You can't tell me you aren't the least bit nervous about Mike Brown giving yet another player with a "checkered past" a second chance? Especially if anything were to happen to Hill or Bernard. You know I'm right.


Haven't gave it any thought. Imo I think Brown and the entire franchise has done a lot better cleaning up Cincinnati's image over these past few years. Heck even Pacman has carried himself better around here.

You don't even have to look back far at all


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

damn you stafford


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ray Rice is a moron, I thought that he was a cool guy, but he beat up his lady in an elevator! If only my female CAWS like y2Jaina should kick his ass!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

really exciting 6-3 game tbh. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'd say 75% chance some CFL team tries to sign Ray Rice before the end of the month.

This late game tonight is a stinker. But I'm still riding high from an amazing fantasy comeback for myself tonight. Thank you Johnson and Jennings!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

thank you ryan mathews









i survived stafford


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I'd say 75% chance some CFL team tries to sign Ray Rice before the end of the month.
> 
> This late game tonight is a stinker. But I'm still riding high from an amazing fantasy comeback for myself tonight. Thank you Johnson and Jennings!!!


Cohon already said they will respect the NFL's decision and won't let him play up here so that won't be happening.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Very fun game, looking forward to giving the Bolts some more of that NFC West flavor.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Rivers spiking the ball and screaming like an asshole. Deja vu.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ravens need to issue a STRONG statement about this, not crucify Rice, but a STRONG statement that behavior like this will not be tolerated, they appreciate Rices contributions but have made their decision

the Ravens and the NFL aren't going to fix the problem of domestic abuse, but taking a proactive stance with their own personnel will help get a message out to young players and prospective future NFL players that there is zero tolerance for this 

and if you're complaining about the coverage of this issue, you are part of the problem

when a story is the lead on pretty much EVERY MAJOR MORNING SHOW in the country, it's an issue


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










hell has frozen over.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Bears are getting a top 5 pick. Please draft Gurley so we can have a Gurley and Forte super backfield. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

just for you guys:



> "I woke up this morning feeling like I had a horrible nightmare, feeling like I'm mourning the death of my closest friend," she wrote in an Instagram post. "But to have to accept the fact that it's reality is a nightmare itself. No one knows the pain that the media & unwanted options from the public has caused my family. To make us relive a moment in our lives that we regret everyday is a horrible thing.
> 
> "To take something away from the man I love that he has worked his ass off for all his life just to gain ratings is horrific. THIS IS OUR LIFE! What don't you all get. If your intentions were to hurt us, embarrass us, make us feel alone, take all happiness away, you've succeeded on so many levels. Just know we will continue to grow & show the world what real love is! Ravensnation we love you!"


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

as someone who grew up as a victim of child abuse and my mother was a victim of domestic abuse, statements like that are not unusual (sad to say)

victims are psychologically conditioned to protect their abuser, or see things as their fault, and keep up appearances

she is still very much a victim and a hostage of Mr Rice so a statement like this is not all that surprising


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Aid180 said:


> Bears are getting a top 5 pick. Please draft Gurley so we can have a Gurley and Forte super backfield. :mark:


After having like 5-6 Vandy players a few years ago, the Vanderbears are down to only Cutler. They need to reload (although the way our season has gone so far, now might not be the time :lol).

Might want to try to patch up that defense in the draft too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Loquacious said:


> as someone who grew up as a victim of child abuse and my mother was a victim of domestic abuse, statements like that are not unusual (sad to say)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I would've been surprised if she didn't defend him and act like they're a happy couple. This is a typical response for a DV victim.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

After having Trent Richardson and Ray Rice as my backs last year, if Jamaal Charles keeps playing like ass/not getting any touches, I'm just gonna quit fantasy football

Okay, probably not


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Josh Gordon after making his first car sale:



Spoiler: Gordon














bama

Might not make many more, with his potential reinstatement.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Josh Gordon after making his first car sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i picked him up in our league :banderas


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HiddenFlaw said:


> i picked him up in our league :banderas


:leslie


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm in 3 other leagues and somehow managed to get gordon in each of them :lel

if he gets reinstated :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This guy is too good for ESPN:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Gordon possibly getting reinstated soon? Gordon and Hoyer together? :homer


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i listen to him on espn radio most days driving home after work


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Umm MrMr



> A former exotic dancer on Monday sued Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones, accusing him of sexual assault after a June 2009 incident in a local hotel.
> 
> Jana Weckerly, 27, from Ardmore, Okla., said Jones fondled her genitals, forced her to touch or rub his penis, and required she watch as the 71-year-old Jones received oral sex from another woman. Weckerly is seeking more than $1 million in punitive damages.


JERREH fondling genitals out here


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Notorious said:


> Umm MrMr
> 
> 
> 
> JERREH fondling genitals out here


Not really surprising to me after seeing those pictures, what was it, like last month or so?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Week 2 predictions

PIT @ BAL: PIT
MIA @ BUF: BUF
JAX @ WAS: JAX
DAL @ TEN: TEN
AZ @ NYG: AZ
NE @ MIN: NE
NO @ CLE: NO
ATL @ CIN: CIN
DET @ CAR: DET
STL @ TB: TB
SEA @ SD: SEA
HOU @ OAK: HOU
NYJ @ GB: GB
KC @ DEN: DEN
CHI @ SF: SF
PHI @ IND: PHI


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Carolina is going to THUMP the Lions, brehs. 











I think.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Cam's yeast infection under control now Brandon?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Gordon still looking at 8-10 games though..What a blow for fantasy football squads if he comes back and lays some eggs which is quite possible due to rust. The expectations seem to be quite high


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lol a whore wanting punitive damages for being a whore.

Can't blame her.

I'm considering jumping ship.


@heatwave: I don't think anyone would complain about whatever they got from Gordon. He was acquired on the extreme cheap by pretty much everyone. Or the ban stands and everyone moves on.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Carolina is going to THUMP the Lions, brehs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not. A. Chance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

LUCKS have to win because fuck being 0-2. And for MATHIS.


and because titans might actually be good this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Not. A. Chance.


Defense > Offense :kobe3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

49ers finna smash the Bears this week. :kobe3

There is the Seahawks. Then the 49ers. Then the rest of the league...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

49ers arent on the seahawks level and i still think broncos would have beat them last year if they got them instead of the LEGION of BOOM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Niners were pretty much owned by the Dallas run blocking offensive line. Seattle is meaner and better.

Niners receivers obviously won't run free vs Seattle either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No no, I meant, the Seahawks are the clear number one.

49ers, who aren't nearly as good as the Seahawks, are the clear number two.

Honestly. 16-0 is a legit possibility for the Seahwks. 19-0....maybe?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

"clear number 2" :jordan4


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Until proven otherwise...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Niners looked ok but didn't stand out since most of scoring was attributed to Romo being a fuckhead. There was no team that stood out to me. SF could certainly rise up though. They should fuck up Chicago since Chicago is kinda the same team as Dallas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Mikey Damage said:


> Until proven otherwise...


that's the broncos brah.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Mr Mister, you should jump on the Vikings bandwagon longboat


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Niners were pretty much owned by the Dallas run blocking offensive line. Seattle is meaner and better.
> 
> *Niners receivers obviously won't run free vs Seattle either.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Are you saying that Stevie Johnson owns Seattle here or what (god was obv with Stevie there imo)

I was talking about in comparison to what SF did vs Dallas. If you saw that game, you'd know that it was almost like Dallas didn't have anyone in the secondary at times. Like Boldin/Vernon didn't have a Cowboy within 20 yards of him.


@Stax: Vikes do have former Dallas DC Zimmer. Fan of him. That was when Dallas was bad but the defenses were still good to ok. Those early 00 Dallas QBs lol. Also NORVAL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

stevie>seahawks secondary>>everyone else, obviously.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

There's a reason why SF acquired Johnson. Gonna be really interesting when the holiday season hits.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

After the whole fiasco with Ray Rice and the tape, it is painfully obvious Goodell needs to go. He is ruining the game of the NFL slowly but surely. He changes rules on a whim (this stupid overtime rule just because Brett Favre didn't get a shot in overtime of the NFC title game), not to mention his discipline of the players has been inconsistent and all over the place. He has also lost respect of the players, and while I understand you don't have to be liked you need to at least have a working relationship with those that are under you. When players (Terrell Suggs IIRC) strongly believe that you created a blackout to change the competitiveness of a Super Bowl (even though the thought is silly), that shows how much the players hate your guts. Notice also how the players union has tabled a vote on the new rule proposal regarding HGH and other drugs. 

I find it hard to believe Goodell didn't know the full extent of the Rice video and situation. If this video supposedly wasn't available to them via law enforcement, how the hell did TMZ have no problem getting their hands on it. If you had asked law enforcement about it, I'm sure they would have been able to provide it to the league. At the end of the day, Goodell probably went easy on Rice because he knew he would have to lay the hammer down on Irsay (another reason why the league may look at removing him as Goodell dared to slap down an owner although in this case justified). 

Will Rice get another job? I say he is done, not just for the domestic violence issue but the fact he only ran for 660 yards last season and was a far cry from being one of the top running backs in the league from just a couple of years ago. It is a cold and callous statement, but you only get a second chance if there is something left in the tank. There's not much there right now without this, his behavior makes him radioactive as Chernobyl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Goodell is an advocate (or voice or puppet) of the owners. If he has the confidence of the owners, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I believe that law enforcement blocked the video from the NFL, seeing as the state is investigating the criminal mishandling of the situation at that level.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Goodell is an advocate (or voice or puppet) of the owners. If he has the confidence of the owners, he's not going anywhere.


True dat. Since the owners collectively own the league, they're the only ones who get a say in whether he stays or goes. And we haven't heard any disapproving words from them yet, so...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

We'll see what happens with this new drug policy. If he gives in to the unions demands, he has to go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

people actually want Goodell to go because of Ray Rice? :lmao this is frankly the biggest overreaction to any crime ive ever seen in sports. it's seriously as if this was the first case of domestic violence ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Idc I'm all for Goddell getting the ut


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i am too, but not because of the Ray Rice shit. this is like the Sterling situation, people want him kicked out for some private/non-harmful shit after ignoring all his other far more harmful and racist misdeeds in the past(in Goodell's case all of his previous rule blunders and terrible relationship with the players).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Because just like Sterling all of the other stuff never got this kind of publicity. If this is what it takes to get him out then so be it.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

@AdamSchefter: After suffering another concussion Monday night, Cardinals LB John Abraham has left the team, quite possibly for good, per sources.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Apparently he's been suffering from memory loss for a year. Awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Suffering memory loss and still playing this game. I guess for some it really sucks that what you love destroys you.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

@ESPNNFL: Chargers have placed C Nick Hardwick (neck) on season-ending IR. Hardwick is an 11-year veteran and team captain. http://t.co/NunfcyL0fg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> people actually want Goodell to go because of Ray Rice? :lmao this is frankly the biggest overreaction to any crime ive ever seen in sports. it's seriously as if this was the first case of domestic violence ever.


just because its been tolerated in the past does not make it ok to not do anything now

it is a different world, adapt and realize that acting like an animal has repercussions or get run over

anyone supporting Rice is on the wrong side of history 

now while I do not think Goodell should be ousted, I do think he and the NFL have a ton of repair to do their reputations and its going to start with putting Rice out and making an example out of him


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So many damn injuries. Time to bring out the flags and play flag football.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

*I'm not sure what the problem is here. Goodell reacted to what he knew at the time. Why is that bad? Once he got more info/evidence he, again, acted properly in my opinion. What was he supposed to do? I don't see what the problem is.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rams are cursed this year. Chris Long will be out for a while. Needs ankle surgery. 

Bradford-ACL
Hill-Calf(questionable)
Long-Ankle 

:StephenA


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

@AP: BREAKING: AP Source: Law enforcement official sent copy of Ray Rice tape to NFL executive in April










Hutz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Greg Hardy is going to get raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaped under the new Domestic Violence shit, methinks.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

free josh gordon


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

They are saying that gordon's suspension wouldn't be inlcuded in the suspension reductions due to it happening last year and still being on the old agreement.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> @AP: BREAKING: AP Source: Law enforcement official sent copy of Ray Rice tape to NFL executive in April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If that is indeed true then yeah, Goodell has some explaining to do. :maisie*


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Hit-Girl said:


> *If that is indeed true then yeah, Goodell has some explaining to do. :maisie*


there is a meeting probably happening in the league office right now, and it's not the fun kind with donuts and a slideshow


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

damn even congress getting involved wanting to know why the nfl didn't get the tapes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This is getting a bit ridiculous. If congress wants the guy punished THEY should have got the tapes and THEY should have put his ass in jail. People need to stop looking at this guy as an NFL athlete and instead as a US citizen. Fuck his NFL punishment, fuck whining about how long he was or wasn't suspended for, it's not important. How the piece of shit is punished in the court of law should be what people are concerned about.

Was the NFL wrapped up in worrying about how long Aaron Hernandez was going to be suspended for? Nah, they just let things happen and his ass ended up in jail.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

To be fair, Hernandez got released the same day he got arrested IIRC.

But I agree with your overall sentiment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

He did, but things were brewing before that. He was involved the investigation before his arrest. It certainly wasn't looking good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

IIRC when he first became a suspect the Pats banned him from the stadium and the team facilities and then a few days later when he got arrested he got released like an hour afterwards.

The NFL wasn't wrapped about the Rice thing either. If there wasn't video of what happened and this story didn't become as big as it did, Rice would be playing right now just like Greg Hardy & Ray McDonald. Like I've said all along, the only reason Rice got suspended at all for this season is for PR reasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That was the Pats though, as far as I know the NFL wasn't involved and I'm not sure they ever really were involved till it was pretty much was inevitable and an NFL suspension was meaningless.

Regardless, who the fuck cares what his NFL punishment is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I agree


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

As far I as I know, Rice's wife didn't file charges. I don't know if the state or city where they were can charge him with anything. So that's why people are outraged at his NFL punishment. It's the only punishment he's received or perhaps will receive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

People should not throw stones at the NFL just because his wife chose to be a coward.

The NFL should not be forced to provide "punishment" in lieu of his rightful punishment (whatever that may be, I have no idea what punishment these things get in the states when convicted).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Outrage is a thing in the US. You can't get mad at the victim because that's just ridiculous. You can't get mad at the state/city yet since I assume any charges or investigation takes time. So your outrage has to be at the NFL in this case.

I'm just trying to see it from the perspective of someone that is outraged.

As for criminal justice, Rice might never see any. I'm pretty sure plenty of abusers are never charged for their crimes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

*I'm pretty sure the state pressed charges and he got some type of probation. Most states can press charges even when the party offended doesn't. Not just on domestic violence but any type of assault. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm pretty sure the state pressed charges and he got some type of probation. Most states can press charges even when the party offended doesn't. Not just on domestic violence but any type of assault. *


Yeah I thought this might be the case, but I haven't followed the details that closely.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The NFL is his job. It just seems so minimal to me. 

People are acting like the NFL is responsible for sharing evidence or what not, cracking this case and making Ray Rice rot in hell. That is not their job. If these videos were out there we can't pretend the NFL is the only people that had them. All the NFL can control is whether or not he comes to work each day and any legal proceeding will sort that out anyway. Sure suspend him while the proceedings are going on, do whatever but I really don't see this as what matters here.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

With all the negative news about the NFL right now, what with suspensions for drug use and the whole Ray Rice fiasco, I think I want to post something a little better. Earlier today, the Bengals signed DT Devon Still to the 53 man roster. Even though he had been injured, the team had previously kept him signed to the practice squad. This was in part to help him pay for his daughter's cancer treatments.

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/blogs/2014/09/09/bengals-sign-devon-still-to-active-roster/15362499/

The other good news that has come up, is that the Bengals have announced that all the proceeds from the sales of Devon Stills #75 jersey will go to Cincinnati Children’s Hospital & Pediatric Cancer Care. Since that announcement was made yesterday, over 1000 of the jerseys have been sold.



> “That’s amazing. That’s big time,” Still said Wednesday when he heard the news. “All the support that people have shown me and my family, it’s truly a blessing. I just wish my daughter could understand. But once she beats cancer and she gets a little older, she’ll be able to look back and see what it all meant.”
> 
> As head coach Marvin Lewis said Wednesday when the Bengals signed Still back to the roster off the practice squad, he lights up when he talks about Leah and this is good news he needs.
> 
> ...


http://www.bengals.com/news/article-1/Still-jerseys-run-deep-with-1000-orders-from-all-over/95e5d37c-83c7-4f4d-a70a-6ae563025393

Special thanks must be tossed out at this time to the New Orleans Saints organization, which purchased 100 of the jerseys this afternoon it was just reported.

Still will be allowed to take any time off from the team he needs to be with his daughter and take care of his family issues. In an interview here in town, he said coming back from the injury he had last year was nothing compared to what Leah Still has had to go through. As long as she continues to fight her cancer, he easily finds the motivation to work through his rehabs.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> The NFL is his job. It just seems so minimal to me.
> 
> People are acting like the NFL is responsible for sharing evidence or what not, cracking this case and making Ray Rice rot in hell. That is not their job. If these videos were out there we can't pretend the NFL is the only people that had them. All the NFL can control is whether or not he comes to work each day and any legal proceeding will sort that out anyway. Sure suspend him while the proceedings are going on, do whatever but I really don't see this as what matters here.


Id agree that the NFL is not judge and jury but the NFL does have a responsibility, being the entity that it is and the influence that it has

it should hold this as an example that behavior like this will not be tolerated by anyone who works for or with the NFL, that being part of the NFL is a privilege and there is a higher standard that is expected

what Id like to see happen is an indefinite suspension of Ray Rice, someone or multiple someones from the league office need to be removed, and a genuine statement from the NFL and the Ravens that acknowledge they both screwed up (the Ravens owner has done this already) and there will be accountability going forward

Domestic violence is a despicable act, and anyone who does it should be a pariah

I am completely fine with the Ravens doing a jersey exchange and EA removing him from Madden

Rice can make a living, I hear Target is hiring


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Good luck in your future endeavors Mr. Goodell


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

NFL punished Rice twice..banned him while serving a suspension where he did nothing new/wrong while serving punishment..So, they kick out a guy for a crime he never got convicted for. This opens up so many lanes for the commish to punish others in similar manners. This is very intriguing to me


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So, Goodell suspends him 2 games, then a PR backlash makes him change the policy for domestic violence to a 6 game suspension for first offense, but not for Rice since the initial suspension holds. Then the tape comes out, the media goes crazy, and Goodell being the cheap car salesman fake that he is caves and suspends Rice indefinitely? After not even a week passes with his own letter mandating a 6 game suspension for first offense? 

The union could if they wanted tar and feather Goodell and drag his rotted out carcass around for public view. But, will they want to take on that PR storm of them being labeled as wife beating defenders? Probably not. But damn do they have a case.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










bwahaahahahahahaha. get it james, youve been waiting for this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Anybody second guessing Goodell should all jump off cliffs, not his job. If you need to complain because you are not a good enough role model for your kids that they need to look elsewhere, maybe you shouldn't exist at all.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Nflpa about to get involved over the reasoning for increased suspension. was the first thing i thought when Goodell made that announcement. 

Things are about to get worse for Roger. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i knew it. they have no reason to increase the suspension as the video shows what we already knew.


playing in the NFL isnt a privilege btw. lol at that. not just anybody can do this and it isnt "given" to them in any type of way.

edit: can we ban this discussion from the thread? it has nothing to do with the NFL and id rather talk about FOOTBALL. idc about rice, he's not even on a team and probably wont be this year. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Move it all to rants please, it has no place in the anything section, bunch of crying bitches would have to be set straight


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*






Donkey Kong Suh


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> people actually want Goodell to go because of Ray Rice? :lmao this is frankly the biggest overreaction to any crime ive ever seen in sports. it's seriously as if this was the first case of domestic violence ever.


First of all, this has everything to do with football. 

I have been screaming about Goodell needing to go for years, not just because of the way he severely mishandled the whole Rice situation from the initial doing nothing then lying about not having access to the tape where it turns out it has been reported that in April that the league office had been given the chance to review the tape. 

Goodell has been a fuck-up on this job, he's the kid given the keys to Dad's Porsche with the simple instructions of don't wreck the car. He seems to randomly lay out punishments where and when he feels like it, he has been far from consistent. He reacts rather than be proactive. He changed his stance on Rice alone three times. I'm fine with him laying down punishments, but be consistent about it and then the appeal process needs to go to another neutral party (like when former commish Tagliabue reviewed Bountygate). 

He is constantly tweaking rules that didn't need to be done. To me, the overtime rule is ridiculous. For years, sudden-death OT worked but because Brett Favre throws a pick and then doesn't get the ball back in the playoffs it had to be changed. At least if you were going to change overtime rules, give both teams one chance at the ball and then do sudden-death after that regardless of how a score is made. He wants to move back extra points, this has worked fine for years and even extra points aren't gimmes. He wants to turn the NFL into the NBA/NHL with more playoff teams. If we leave it up to him, he'll put half the league into the playoffs. Right now, the NFL has the right amount of teams for the post-season. 

Then, the concussion issues. I'm fine with trying to make football safer, yet the sport is inherently violent. There's only so much you can do before you ruin the game. It's like they can only make NASCAR vehicles only so safe as you still can't do much when a car rams into the wall at 150 miles per hour. But, he really doesn't care about players' safety when he wants to expand the regular season to 18 games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*








:deandre


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Never change, Trent.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BruiserKC said:


> He is constantly tweaking rules that didn't need to be done. To me, the overtime rule is ridiculous. For years, sudden-death OT worked but because Brett Favre throws a pick and then doesn't get the ball back in the playoffs it had to be changed. At least if you were going to change overtime rules, give both teams one chance at the ball and then do sudden-death after that regardless of how a score is made.


I wouldn't say it's ridiculous. Every other sport, each team gets a chance at rebuttal in OT/Extra innings. Having a team lose because a kicker makes a 60 yard FG without even getting a shot is weak.



> He wants to move back extra points, this has worked fine for years and even extra points aren't gimmes.


Are you serious? There was 5 missed XPs last year. The year before, there was 6 missed. Year before that, 7. That's a 99% success rate. You or I could go out there, get 5 minutes of practice, and be able to make XPs a fair percentage. It's a worthless play, since nobody goes for two until they have to. Moving it back would make the game even more exciting and add a layer of strategy - do I trust my kicker to make a 40 yarder or do I go for 2? Thinking outside the box and not sticking with the status quo would be very beneficial here. People rarely think about the PAT unless it's late and they need a two pointer. The play sucks, either get rid of it or move it back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I think the NFL should just play a quarter of overtime. Maybe less time on the clock like the NBA. They could decrease the play clock, that could make it interesting.

There are just so many ways to score in an NFL game it only makes sense to me. Ok there's not that many but I agree with PP. Losing cause some geek kicked an immense field goal after you made a strong defensive stance is weak.



Knocks said:


> Never change, Trent.


There's only so much a below average run blocking team can do when your RB blows your own play up by trying to run a blast when your set up for an outside run.

I want to say that one was a miss-communication but it probably wasn't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So, Jerry Richardson had a speech yesterday where he was clearly emotional when discussing his stance on domestic abuse. He's vehemently against it. Meanwhile, Greg Hardy is taking the field for Jerry's own team. What the fuck? I love Hardy as a player and am somewhat scared at the thought of the Panthers' defensive line without him, but fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> :deandre





Knocks said:


> Never change, Trent.


plz look at that picture again and tell me how you got TRENT out of that. 

that's dwayne allen btw and neither of those plays look like his fault as he wasnt exactly in position to take anyone else(i think on the second one he was about to run a route). terrible run blocking either way.

actually the right guard should be getting the guy in the first picture.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm pretty sure it's the progression of the SAME play UDFK. The second cap slightly after the first. Allen is blocking the outside. Trent needs to get outside before the Line backer busts in to cut him off and he instead fed himself to him. This obviously doesn't show if there was a miss-communication in the play call.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

you know what i dont get? #53, Chris Carter, is an OLB. im also pretty sure that was HIS guy to get and he just let him run free.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

You need to stop using he's and they's as there's too many people to keep track of. I have no idea who's fault you are saying it is. 

The point of this play (to be successfully executed by the Colts offense) is for the line backer to bust through and by the time he gets through, Trent should already be past him headed to the outside. Blocking isn't all about actual contact, it's about making defenders go where you want them to go. They wanted the line backer to go through that hole.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah #53 needs to block that ILB. I assume the play was designed to go where Richardson ends up in the 2nd pic. #53 just flubbed the block. Even if #53 makes the block, the LG is beaten on the inside. This play probably only works if Richardson bounces it outside where that question mark is. Some OC's don't like RBs taking the play where it isn't designed...which is fucking dumb.

Actually this play is busted all around. Denver is doing a good job defending. If Trent bounces it he's probably tackled because the DE has the RT beat. If it's designed to go off tackle, then the RT and Allen need to be comboing the DE and that ILB.



JM will the Steelers win tonight and will Big Ben throw for a million yards?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I think there is enough evidence there to suggest Richardson was suppose to go outside from the start. 

Players go in the path of least resistance when possible. If #53 went to block the OLB the OLB would have tried to go outside, which is not good if you are trying to run outside. If you don't block him he goes through that hole and if Trent is fast enough (he should be) that OLB is now out of the play and chasing.

In the second cap you can now see #53 is busting up field to cut the next guy off after Allen. 

I really think that one is either a miss-communication on Trent's part or he just fucked up entirely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I think the O line got their asses beat on the play.

pls respawn to the Big Ben question.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Based on what? I'm confused. The arrows in the first cap essentially show what is suppose to happen and then the second cap shows what actually happened. 

Steelers will win ya. I predict 213 yards and 2 TDs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It's the RB's job to find holes and explode through them. In that given series of events, he obviously should've bounced it to the outside. I will say, though, the picture is oddly cropped. There could easily be a DB coming unblocked on the outside and they cropped him out to make Trent look like a geek.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Only way we know for sure would be to find video of this play :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Based on the all the Denver defenders are in a good position to make a play. I already stated that the DE has RT beat if the play is going to the outside. He can shed the blocker and make the play due to being on the outside of the RT. If Allen and the RT combo the DE to the ILB, the play has a much higher chance of success. This is not happening in the pics though.

Trent is fucked in the 2nd pic. If he goes outside, the DE will get him. If goes up the middle, the ILB gets him. Bad blocking.

IMO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That is possible as well. If things are happening as they should (again, for good execution of the Colts offense) the WR will have the CB and the TE picks up the Safety and first Lineman free (looks like 53) would misdirect the free safety coming across the field.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Based on the all the Denver defenders are in a good position to make a play. I already stated that the DE has RT beat if the play is going to the outside. He can shed the blocker and make the play due to being on the outside of the RT. If Allen and the RT combo the DE to the ILB, the play has a much more higher chance of success. This is not happening in the pics though.
> 
> Trent is fucked in the 2nd pic. If he goes outside, the DE will get him. If goes up the middle, the ILB gets him. Bad blocking.
> 
> IMO


The second pick shouldn't really be used as Trent already fucked up. His momentum should have carried him well past where he is in the second pick if he went outside. Sure the DE may have got him but you need to rely on the lineman to make sure that doesn't happen. Running will never be successful if you don't win 1 on 1 battles.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Having a conversation about Trent that goes beyond him being a waste seems painful. 

I have conflicted feelings about the game that's clouding my judgment. After Sunday disaster of a game where the Steelers decided to remix all of last into one game. They were good for the half, awful in the last. It was the reverse last season. Anyway I came to the conclusion that this might finally be the year that they become awful. So I said 1-15 here they come. Then I remembered they played the Ravens so I changed my hopes from 1-15 to 3-13. That turned into 4-12 because I hate the Browns because they birthed the Ravens. Finally I remembered Bengals and their kicker and said screw them. In summary 6-10 season please. 

The Steelers need to win. Flacco is bizarre and it seems his talent comes and goes as it pleases. I hope it's absent. I hope the cravens come out flat. I hope Tomlin finally gets through this to a team that playing sixty minutes is an achievable goal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No.

In the first pic, the DE has outside positioning on the RT. If Trent goes there, he's tackled most likely. 


Noto is right. To properly analyze this play, we need video.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ya but Christopher Walken puts his pants on one leg at a time just like everyone else so that is pretty much voided.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

THERE IS AN OUTSIDE LINEBACKER TRYING TO BLOCK FOR THE COLTS. WHY?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

charity 

everyone pities trent 

what's the bust ratio for alabama players?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> THERE IS AN OUTSIDE LINEBACKER TRYING TO BLOCK FOR THE COLTS. WHY?


what are you talking about pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

#53, Chris Carter, is an outside linebacker.

nvm, he was just signed but on the roster page he's the only #53. WHO IS #53??


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:lol really? Maybe that's why he can't block for shit:side:


also this is the goat Chris Carter










hi stax


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ya I'm not sure what UDFK is talking about.

FACT IS HERE, no one is going to cap a missed block. They happen all the time pretty much on every play. The arrows show exactly what was suppose to happen in the first cap. The second cap shows what actually happened. Based on that, Trent fucked up. 

If the play was a RB blast then why is Dwayne Allen blocking an outside run?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> #53, Chris Carter, is an outside linebacker.
> 
> nvm, he was just signed but on the roster page he's the only #53. WHO IS #53??


They just called him up from the PS two days ago: http://www.rotoworld.com/player/nfl/6668/chris-carter

I assume the O-Lineman in the first picture either changed his number or Carter isn't actually 53.

*Edit: *oic dat edit


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

the carter luck is talking about is some linebacker the steelers missed on 

i hope they didn't miss on jarvis and i hope he can stay healthy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> Ya I'm not sure what UDFK is talking about.
> 
> FACT IS HERE, no one is going to cap a missed block. They happen all the time pretty much on every play. The arrows show exactly what was suppose to happen in the first cap. The second cap shows what actually happened. Based on that, Trent fucked up.
> 
> If the play was a RB blast then why is Dwayne Allen blocking an outside run?


Why wouldn't he? TE block plays that go inside of their position. 

The arrows don't tell us shit. We have to watch what the players do to get an idea of the play's concept.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

A.Q. Shipley was wearing #53 in the opener.

It's the center.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

IMP do you hope Antonio Brown utilizes his brogue kick again tonight?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



RetepAdam. said:


> Which kind of suggests that the play was intended to be an _inside_ run, doesn't it?
> 
> I mean, why send Carter up the middle as a blocker if you run the risk of his presence causing the OLB to swing to the outside?


They didn't send #53 up the middle. They sent him to bounce off the DT while the OLB goes by and then cut up field. I think #53 did exactly when he was suppose to do.

You can't say Trent shouldn't have gone outside because the DE has position the RG. That's irrelevant. Again, if you don't win 1 on 1 battles you will never have a successful run game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

once someone called it that i lost all interest in the kick and it became mundane to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Also Allen is looking to his right in the 2nd pic, and his body in a position to make a block supporting a play up the middle.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> They didn't send #53 up the middle. They sent him to bounce off the DT while the OLB goes by and then cut up field. I think #53 did exactly when he was suppose to do.
> 
> You can't say Trent shouldn't have gone outside because the DE has position the RG. That's irrelevant. Again, if you don't win 1 on 1 battles you will never have a successful run game.


Disregard my last post. #53 is the center.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:jose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Also Allen is looking to his right in the 2nd pic, and his body in a position to make a block supporting a play up the middle.


This is a stretch. 

It's only a cap and it isn't any sort of evidence either way, he's just looking at anyone in the area.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

lol and you've been posting with "certainty" of what's going on.

I've already said that we need more information. From the info we have and the knowledge I have of run blocking, I say the O line is beat this play. 

I mean in the 2nd pic you have TWO Denver guys and ONE Indy blocker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The arrows!

Even the route LUCK is going to give him the ball is enough evidence for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ok moving on.

IMP do you miss the conversationalist?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



RetepAdam. said:


> A.Q. Shipley was wearing #53 in the opener.
> 
> It's the center.


holmes is the starter. i blame the backup C that is technically like a 5th string center due at all the shenanigans that took place with our centre position this offseason.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

looking at the play i feel the conversationalist running back extraordinaire and arguably the author of the position scripted the play. it's all promotion for his show on HBO so once that comes out we'll all understand the play. 

my second take away is that trent richardson is the wrong guy to play the conversationalist. yes, the question mark is in character because everything mendenhall did was questionable, but on the other hand the i feel the conversationalist would have lulled the defense to sleep through speech. the end result would probably be no gain because he would fail to exploit the gap much like NFL trent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



IMPULSE said:


> looking at the play i feel the conversationalist running back extraordinaire and arguably the author of the position scripted the play. it's all promotion for his show on HBO so once that comes out we'll all understand the play.
> 
> my second take away is that trent richardson is the wrong guy to play the conversationalist. yes, the question mark is in character because everything mendenhall did was questionable, but on the other hand the i feel the conversationalist would have lulled the defense to sleep through speech. the end result would probably be no gain because he would fail to exploit the gap much like NFL trent.


This is great analysis. I never saw it that way but you're probably right. Glad you're back ITT.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

trent under the tutelage of bruce arians would have never been in the is position because they'd be running a bubble screen.

sometimes you never appreciate or understand what you have until it's gone. i never got arians, but now i realize the wonder of arians. he was just a kid out there addicted to bubbles. i had my bubble phase. he just wanted a metaphor to represent how he blew bubbles and popped bubbles. i feel like if i got that from the start i wouldn't have hated him because i can't hate on people living out their dreams. 

i forgive him because the cardiac cards are fun.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Look at all you unemployed NFL coaches.



:ti those tweets by Paul George.
:ti Jason Whitlock on ESPN.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

@ESPNNFL: Packers running back Eddie Lacy (concussion) has been fully cleared to play on Sunday against the Jets. http://t.co/vIo0vHTnHz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Counting on you Brown. I need some huge fantasy points from you tonight :zayn3


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> @ESPNNFL: Packers running back Eddie Lacy (concussion) has been fully cleared to play on Sunday against the Jets. http://t.co/vIo0vHTnHz
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39495434 said:


> Counting on you Brown. I need some huge fantasy points from you tonight :zayn3


If he can just give me 10 or more I'll be good to start off this week. Picking Steelers 23-17


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Against that Ravens secondary, I feel confident.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> @ESPNNFL: Packers running back Eddie Lacy (concussion) has been fully cleared to play on Sunday against the Jets. http://t.co/vIo0vHTnHz
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's awesome. :mark: 

Hopefully he can stay healthy going forward.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

the restrictions on hitting QBs is ridiculous. steelers suck and dont deserve points.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> I wouldn't say it's ridiculous. Every other sport, each team gets a chance at rebuttal in OT/Extra innings. Having a team lose because a kicker makes a 60 yard FG without even getting a shot is weak.


Then simplify the rule. If one team scores first on the opening drive in overtime, let the other team get a crack at it no matter what the score was. This way, both teams get a chance. If both teams score after their opening drives and the game is still tied, then do sudden-death. 

I remember when they first used the rule during the Denver-Pittsburgh playoff game. It took longer for them to explain the rule than for Tebow to hit that long distance bomb for the touchdown.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Brown coming back out bama4.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Steelers D is as undisciplined as I've ever seen them. There's not a single player who makes other teams afraid to go over the middle. I can't tell if it's a failure in scheme or personnel.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The more that came out this week, the more I respect Goodell for trying to get away with that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Rams should sign Tim Tebow. At the very least, he'll pack the stadium. At the very worst, he's as inadequate as Fisher's current options at QB.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That looked like a clean hit on Smith to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

agreed. saw no elbow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



El Conquistador said:


> The Rams should sign Tim Tebow. At the very least, he'll pack the stadium. At the very worst, he's as inadequate as Fisher's current options at QB.


:no

The Rams can do without Tebow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rams should trade for Cassel after week 6 or so.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

SEVENBURG.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The future hall of famer Ngata with the clutch play.

Brown net me 10 points. Not good. But not bad either considering the short week. I'll take it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Pittsburgh is going to be in for a long season.

Worst is when you are in two fantasy leagues, and in one league you have a guy while in the other league that guy is against you. Had that happen to me with Tucker tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

screw you kubiak and your lover boy daniels


i had pitta on fantasy hence my anger


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Justin Tucker a solid pick for my gridiron challenge lineup this week lol. Usually when it comes to picking kickers I'm a C plus player.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Picked the Steelers in the pick'em. :romo5


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Picked the Steelers in the pick'em. :romo5














i picked them too in a pick em league im in


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ravens be all like, who da fuck is Ray Rice?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Apparently Gordon's suspension is going to be reduced to eight games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Picked the Steelers in the pick'em. :romo5


Same here. :romo5

Still in 1st place though. :kobe3


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

http://www.tmz.com/2014/09/12/adrian-peterson-indicted-for-child-abuse/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I agree Super Sonic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Knocks said:


> Apparently Gordon's suspension is going to be reduced to eight games.


Could be 10 games. Either way he's probably playing some amount of games this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

LAW FIRM COMING TO MINNESOTA

(imo)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This is really disappointing. I can't like Adrian Peterson anymore if this is true.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Some kids need to get the breaks beat off them with a switch...sometimes a branch the size of Peterson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I was assuming since AD was arrested, that he beat the kid with a fist or some other extremely dangerous tool.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Bears might have a chance in this division now...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

No hands, he just beat the kid with a switch


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Top stories in the NFL right now on ESPN:

AP indicated in Texas
Majority think Goodell was untruthful in video
Panthers will let process play out with Hardy in court
Dementia found in 3/10 ex-NFL players
49ers McDonald court hearing postponed(also to do with domestic assault)


I hope you guys all like basketball because this sport aint lasting forever. :kobe3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

https://twitter.com/WCCO/status/510546435809345536/photo/1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

that is sickening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> Top stories in the NFL right now on ESPN:
> 
> AP indicated in Texas
> Majority think Goodell was untruthful in video
> ...


lol basketball doesn't even outdraw NASCAR.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i hope youre not srs because that's something that the rest of the world would laugh at MURICA for and never stop.

also tony stewert.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Some stupid poll just calls it AUTO RACING and I'd guess most Muricans watch NASCAR.

But yeah no on watches basketball. Seems like MLB is making a comeback.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10354114/harris-poll-nfl-most-popular-mlb-2nd


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The NFL can suck my dick if Peterson sits vs the Pats. You can't suspend innocent individuals, and until they are proven otherwise in court, they are innocent. Hardy, McDonald, Peterson, all of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

He's not going to be suspended before Sunday. From what I'm reading it's Minnesota's call for Sunday if he plays or not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So do you hate Goodell now Stacks?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hell no. He has my respect for thinking he could get away with that Rice shenanigan.

I don't believe Adrian could do this given how distraught he was just last year when his son was beat to death.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Am I the only Seahawks fan annoyed about this week?

Forget that we're the defending SB champs and looked better than everyone else in Week 1.

The past two years. The franchise and its fanbase held a very coveted spot: we were the top heels in the league, only rivaled by the Miami Heat for North American sports. Now all of this bullshit keeps coming up about child abuse, surveillance evidence, and office corruption.

It is time for us to get the top heel spots back if we plan our SB repeat to set a new TV ratings record.

Get another DWI, Lynch. Come out as a PED distributor, Carroll. Reveal your illegitimate child, Wilson. Come clean about your academic fraud at Stanford, Sherman.

Let's get those top spots back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

If Sherman came out for that, he'd just get Harbaugh over as the #1 heel for condoning such. Everyone already hates the Niners for Smith, McDonald, and thug Kaep.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

When were the Seahawks ever the most hated team in the league?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Peterson is out Sunday.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

AP about to get kicked out the league..NFL will be full of replacement players by December


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Minny might as well start Lakecrossing now too. No point prolonging his stay on the pine.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Playing the Pats, Saints, Falcons, Packers, all in a row is reason enough to bench Teddy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well ya but they might as well go full in tank mode now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> Some stupid poll just calls it AUTO RACING and I'd guess most Muricans watch NASCAR.
> 
> But yeah no on watches basketball. Seems like MLB is making a comeback.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10354114/harris-poll-nfl-most-popular-mlb-2nd


i dont trust polls. i thought this was based on RATINGS. plz come back with ratings.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Notorious said:


> When were the Seahawks ever the most hated team in the league?



Old farts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> Am I the only Seahawks fan annoyed about this week?
> 
> Forget that we're the defending SB champs and looked better than everyone else in Week 1.
> 
> ...


I always thought the Patriots or Ravens were the most hated team(s). Maybe it's different depending on region. :draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ya the Seahawks were never the most hated team in the league. I'm not sure where that is coming from.

I guess fans would rather you hate their team than be indifferent though so in a way it's a form of HOMERISM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i believe it's been the Pats for about 11 years now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Nah, after that they play nobodies like the Bears, Lions, and Panthers, so could start a rookie QB and win every game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hell the Seahawks were in the Superbowl 9 years ago or whatever and no one have a shit. DEM HATERS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










Shit, i get worst marks than that tree climbing. No problems if that's the extent of the switch use.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Wes Welker and Orlando Scandrick reactivated.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Shit, i get worst marks than that tree climbing. No problems if that's the extent of the switch use.


Well it was a 4 year old, though it appears they came from 2 separate whoopings


I think the bigger issue at this moment is if the kid is telling the truth about AP threatening to punch him

Still, Vikings deactivating AP feels very premature and shows zero loyalty to their franchise player


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> Shit, i get worst marks than that tree climbing. No problems if that's the extent of the switch use.


He's 4 years old dude lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

not sure if srs stax. nobody should fucking lacerate their own kid, especially a 4 year old.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Well it was a 4 year old, though it appears they came from 2 separate whoopings
> 
> 
> I think the bigger issue at this moment is if the kid is telling the truth about AP threatening to punch him
> ...


Even if they stand by him, it'd be a PR nightmare for them to have him play this Sunday. I'm sure they looked at what the Ravens did and made sure they did the complete opposite of that. Deactivating him is the only option right now until the whole story comes out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> Hell the Seahawks were in the Superbowl 9 years ago or whatever and no one have a shit. DEM HATERS.


pretty sure people did give a shit because they got cheated out of that superbowl. :kobe8


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From what I heard the kid was 11...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The report says he was 4 or 5.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Even if they stand by him, it'd be a PR nightmare for them to have him play this Sunday. I'm sure they looked at what the Ravens did and made sure they did the complete opposite of that. Deactivating him is the only option right now until the whole story comes out.



Meh..Still comes off as punishing a player without having all the facts. That's my issue. Due process shouldnt be taken so lightly 




JM said:


> From what I heard the kid was 11...


That's what I originally heard too..hard to figure which kid when you have 6


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Champ said:


> not sure if srs stax. nobody should fucking lacerate their own kid, especially a 4 year old.


there's barely any blood, hardly a laceration

he'd injure the kid more rough housing with him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

can you someone tell stax to fuck off with the trolling? :kobe


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Meh..Still comes off as punishing a player without having all the facts. That's my issue. Due process shouldnt be taken so lightly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts were out/didn't take long to come out after. After seeing the pictures if the Vikings would've thought playing AD would've been fine and had no social backlash they would've been more obtuse than the Ravens. There's no way the public opinion doesn't roast them if they let him play. It was the right call to deactivate him and see what happens.

I'm sure Goodell will make a lesson out of him after how much he got torched for his bungling of the Rice situation. Wouldn't rule out him missing half a season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> there's barely any blood, hardly a laceration
> 
> he'd injure the kid more rough housing with him


Those pictures are supposedly a week old. So chances are they were far worse.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Facts were out/didn't take long to come out after. After seeing the pictures if the Vikings would've thought playing AD would've been fine and had no social backlash they would've been more obtuse than the Ravens. There's no way the public opinion doesn't roast them if they let him play. It was the right call to deactivate him and see what happens.
> 
> I'm sure Goodell will make a lesson out of him after how much he got torched for his bungling of the Rice situation. Wouldn't rule out him missing half a season.


He got cleared the first time..Vikes are doing him a disservice


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I think it's more to do with the warrant than the reason for the warrant


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm not willing to rule anything out as far as the potential for what Goodell might do. At the very least a similar to Rice indefinite suspension is something I suspect in the short term.

But in the end of it all, especially if the legal problems lead to some form of severe penalty and/or jail, I wouldn't be surprised if he is thrown out of the league, all things considered, and the recent PR nightmare with Rice. And I don't care either how popular he was or how much money he might make the NFL.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I don't really care what happens to Peterson at this point. For him to be stupid enough to pull something like this... What the hell is an NFL player, who is markedly stronger anyway than the average person, doing hitting their child with a switch?

It is just like Ray Rice. You are a professional athlete, your every action open to scrutiny and interpretation by your "adoring" public. Fair or not you are going to be held to a different standard than anyone else. For whatever reason these fools refuse to accept or even comprehend that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

It's pretty fucking disgusting that the DA forced the issue after the grand jury already decided that it didn't warrant prosecution.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Pratchett said:


> I don't really care what happens to Peterson at this point. For him to be stupid enough to pull something like this... What the hell is an NFL player, who is markedly stronger anyway than the average person, doing hitting their child with a switch?
> 
> It is just like Ray Rice. You are a professional athlete, your every action open to scrutiny and interpretation by your "adoring" public. Fair or not you are going to be held to a different standard than anyone else. For whatever reason these fools refuse to accept or even comprehend that.


(Y)

Couldn't put it any better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Why are they open to additional scrutiny? Because douche bags want to know everything about a person's private life? Because loser parents can't raise their kids right and want to hold others to a higher standard than they are willing to commit to themselves? What about that neighbor your kid looks up to? You don't scream bloody murder when he beats his wife every night, you don't even know, because you're not invading their privacy.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Peterson made a mistake. He will have to deal with the consequences. Despite that, I can see where Stax is coming from. NFL players (most celebrities) are scrutinized for every little thing that they do. Hell, look at LeSean McCoy. He left a .20 cent tip and everyone blew up over it. All of the media comes with being an NFL star and you have to know that you are under a spotlight. I'm sure all of us would act differently if we were constantly being watched 24/7. Sad that these stars are indeed "stalked" in a sense but they are getting paid millions to know how to deal with that. Don't fuck up. That's the moral of the story.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

no one should be by isolated mistakes they've made in their life, but AP really doesnt have any sort of excuse to hit a kid like that. there's discipline and then straight up abuse.



TomahawkJock said:


> If anyone from this forum defends Ray Rice, I'm going to lose all respect for you.



^lol btw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, Peterson's son gets killed by one piece of shit last year. And now it comes out that he 'abused' one of his other kids? That's sad. Fuck him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

"abused"...meh

He whooped his kid escessively, but that being said. AP's quote to the police about how he'd never whoop them with an extension cord because he knows what that feels like is telling..and for those who just found out what a switch is, hopefully gives insight into how many children have been disciplined over the years. It's common in many households that if you acted up, you got beat with a switch, belt, hanger or any other creative methods your parents could come up with. Helped some kids, didn't help others. Sad part about all this is, parenting methods will come into question like "why do parents still resort to beating their kids"...Saw someone even refer to a switch as a weapon..smh


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> no one should be by isolated mistakes they've made in their life, but AP really doesnt have any sort of excuse to hit a kid like that. there's discipline and then straight up abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you defend his actions or just defend the punishment he received? Different things entirely. Surely, no one can defend what he did to her.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

What's the deal with this AP thing? I don't know much, but so far it seems like a kid got a whopping.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



CHIcagoMade said:


> What's the deal with this AP thing? I don't know much, but so far it seems like a kid got a whopping.


I don't know much either, but it looks Peterson took a switch (which is a long thin stick basically) to his 4? year old son and left some very visible welts. It doesn't take much force for a switch to leave a mark and it hurts like a motherfucker, but it doesn't do permanent damage in most cases. It's a discipline tool of a bygone era and is frankly pretty harsh. 

He was indicted on charges of reckless and negligent injury to a child.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Those pictures are allegedly a week after the incident.

Adrian apparently didn't realize the switch was reaching around the child and breaking the skin on the other side until after the deed was done. He's never tried to hide his guilt in the matter, and said he's still whoop his kids in the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Reckless and negligent seems pretty apt. I will assume for now that Peterson didn't intend to for the switch to be that harmful.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yep, the original grand jury that ruled there was nothing to pursue was for a harsher charge that they came back to later with a lesser charge.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I was more surprised by the use of a switch. I thought that was dated and people moved on to belts.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



JM said:


> Hell the Seahawks were in the Superbowl 9 years ago or whatever and no one have a shit. DEM HATERS.


Mike Holmgren era =/= Pete Carroll era

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/b...-seahawks-became-the-coolest-team-in-the-nfl/


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I was more surprised by the use of a switch. I thought that was dated and people moved on to belts.


Whatever gets the job done...I rather get beat with a switch than a belt any day of the week


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

NFL hate map by state.










By Continent










Obviously isn't a total sum, but the hatred for the patriots reaches the widest. Though US most hated team is SF? Who knew.

Most states are based on division rivals. I lol'd at Arizona area hating the steelers and canada hating the giants.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

never met a single person that hates the giants.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

You obviously aren't canadian then :side:

I bet there are several pats fans that hate the giants. tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No one outside of North America gives a fuck about the NFL.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> "abused"...meh
> 
> He whooped his kid escessively, but that being said. AP's quote to the police about how he'd never whoop them with an extension cord because he knows what that feels like is telling..and for those who just found out what a switch is, hopefully gives insight into how many children have been disciplined over the years. It's common in many households that if you acted up, you got beat with a switch, belt, hanger or any other creative methods your parents could come up with. Helped some kids, didn't help others. Sad part about all this is, parenting methods will come into question like "why do parents still resort to beating their kids"...Saw someone even refer to a switch as a weapon..smh


Lol how the fuck is it not a weapon?

"A weapon, arm, or armament is any device used in order to inflict damage or harm to living beings, structures, or systems."

I'm a Vikings fan too...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i dont think you should discipline a 4 year old this way...theyre fucking four.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Confirmed to be the 4 year old?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Star Dust said:


> Confirmed to be the 4 year old?


That's what everything says pretty much. Just look at the photos, that isn't an 11 year old.



JM said:


> Well ya but they might as well go full in tank mode now.


Don't be surprised if we beat the Pats. We had our best game and put up 48 against the Eagles last year without him for the game, I'm not worried.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

eagles have one of the worst Ds in the league...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

17th in points last year.

Either way I think his impact on the team is way overrated. Losing him rarely makes our team collapse. We seem to open up the playbook and pass the ball much more without him. Way less predictability.

If you're all still sleeping on the Vikings under Zimmer you may be surprised when we don't lay down against tough opponents and may even win. The Pats run D is shite and Brady didn't fair well against Zimmer's defense last time. Patterson will probably go ham on them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

17th in points? VERY IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



autechrex said:


> Lol how the fuck is it not a weapon?
> 
> "A weapon, arm, or armament is any device used in order to inflict damage or harm to living beings, structures, or systems."
> 
> I'm a Vikings fan too...


I assume you are a sit in the corner/timeout guy?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

LOL at Titans fans hating the Texans. You benefited from Houston's loss you fucking pricks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

^wat?


even more wat because theyre division rivals


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The Titans are the Houston Oilers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> The Titans are the Houston Oilers.


That's the only Houston team we should recognize


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

but why cant they hate them? that doesnt make sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah they should hate them. Division rivals as you said. 

It seemed like you weren't aware that the Titans are the Oilers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

no i was just confused as to why he's questioning the hate.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cardinals have no relevant rivals?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



LUCK said:


> i dont think you should discipline a 4 year old this way...theyre fucking four.


I only had to discipline a young child with spanking once, when my older daughter was three years old and she ran into the street. I grabbed her once, told her not to do it, then she ran right back in. I swatted her on the rear end twice and that was that. 

That being said, AP was stupid to use the switch and leave marks, especially knowing there was the possibility that it would come back to bite him in the ass with visible marks. Spanking can be effective provided it is used sparingly. He was a bit excessive.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

i dont mind discipline, but not to a 4 year old in that way. a child isnt going to think like an adult and do silly/stupid things. you cant resort to punishing them like that regardless of how you were raised.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



BruiserKC said:


> I only had to discipline a young child with spanking once, when my older daughter was three years old and she ran into the street. I grabbed her once, told her not to do it, then she ran right back in. I swatted her on the rear end twice and that was that.
> 
> That being said, AP was stupid to use the switch and leave marks, especially knowing there was the possibility that it would come back to bite him in the ass with visible marks. Spanking can be effective provided it is used sparingly. He was a bit excessive.


Agree with what you said. I'll be 20 soon and both my grandma and father whipped me anytime I got out of hand but they never whipped me while mad or used a switch. It was either a paddle or a belt and usually five to ten licks before sending me on my way. And, a whipping was when yelling at me or taking something from me didn't work. AP was an idiot to whip a four year old with enough force to leave marks and he should've known better considering he's a strong football player. If my mid 50s grandmother could give me a good whopping that hurt then imagine how it must feel taking one from a pro football player at age four. Very stupid thing he did. A change of tone and a firm hand to butt once or twice would've been enough.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> The Titans are the Houston Oilers.


Exactly, which means logic would dictate that southeast Texas hates Tennessee, not the other way around.

And the Cardinals didn't have a red-hot division rival during their peak a few year sago, plus the only "character" they had was Boldin. They very well could become super-relevant over the next several years under Arian and Keim though, creating a trio rivalry on par with any three you wanna pick in the NFC Least.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

^again, division rivals. titans have a reason to hate them.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Besides the Oilers and Division, the only thing I recall that can be intense between the two teams was the fight between Johnson and Finnegan.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Robert Quinn extended for 4 years, $57M, $41.2M guaranteed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Star Dust said:


> NFL hate map by state.


Ohio hates the Steelers? Seems legit to me. Changing of the guard in the AFC North is imminent, though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


> LOL at Titans fans hating the Texans. You benefited from Houston's loss you fucking pricks.



*Like others have stated it's a division rival thing. 


Hey, maybe Ray Rice should have hit his fiance with a switch instead of his fist :dino*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:kobe the Vikings are the most hated team in some states where they're almost the number 1 followed team?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Stax Classic said:


> :kobe the Vikings are the most hated team in some states where they're almost the number 1 followed team?


Must be a love-hate thing. :toomanykobes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The John Cena of the Dakotas :cena3

Which I can see as that region is the convergence of Vikings, Packers, and Chiefs fans, kinda odd that Iowa and Nebraska hate the Niners.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm starting the Rams defense against the Bucs tomorrow. Please don't give up another 30 points.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Star Dust said:


> NFL hate map by state.


This map doesn't seem accurate at all. I would like to see how they came up with it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Florida hates the Pats? More than the Jets? Arizona hates the Steelers more than the Cowboys?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HeatWave said:


> Arizona hates the Steelers more than the Cowboys?


Kind of makes sense when you consider the Cardinals only Super Bowl appearance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

And Florida hating the Pats more than the Jets makes sense too considering the Pats success the past decade or so.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*










Compare the maps, shall we :draper2
Cowboys fans in VA and the Steelers enclave in SC are odd to me.

And a couple random results that were also fun


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cowboys fans in Connecticut are either bandwagon jumpers or did it to piss their parents off


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Greg Hardy finally deactivated.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I can confirm the Nevada result. Las Vegas is full of bandwagon Niner fans and Reno is actually really close to SF (and KAEPERNICK obviously).


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

If Hill can't go today, then the Austin Davis era will begin.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hardy is inactive? Such bullshit. The team says they're letting the court process play out, then they deactivate him? Talk about giving into media pressure.

I fully expect a loss now, unless Ealy/Addison/whomever else can fill his void adequately.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Panthers are playing Detroit, not the Seahawks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys. Football right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hello RyanPelley. Correct, football.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Okay? The D-Line is the fulcrum of the entire defense. It's one of the best in the league, while the Panthers' secondary is one of the worst, personnel-wise. If they can't get pressure, I don't see how Stafford/Megatron/Tate/etc don't dominate in the passing game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So score more points. Lions defense probably isn't good.

All's I'm saying is that the Lions aren't a team anyone should really fear, even if you're missing your best disruptor.

I mean they're basically Dallas with a worse offensive line but a better QB and WR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

DeAngelo is out, too. Carolina's not really a team to drop a ton of points on ya, unless you're the Giants. 

I'm still hopeful, but much more apprehensive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I get it. I'd be pissed/concerned if my best pass rusher was not playing out of the blue.

Of course, I've almost forgotten what's it's like to have a defense with a major disruptor on it:side:

I just don't think Detroit is that good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

MRMR your words hurt :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Don't worry PP, now that I've said this, the Lions will win 50-7.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I don't think they're great either, but Megatron is going to go fucking ballistic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Yeah that's highly probable. Carolina can still win though. Calvin had 300+ versus Dallas and the Cowboys still had a shot at winning that game.

Dallas gonna Dallas though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

We'll see. Stafford looked much better last week. How much of that is the Giants being terrible and how much is it with him actually having a real QB coach remains to be seen.

Think it'll be close, and the Lions will probably Lions themselves out today.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Megatron can go ballistic on like 30 of 32 teams in the NFL and today will be no different


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Palmer is out, so we have a chance :zayn3


























































who am I kidding, the o-line is still trash and even if the offense is slightly better than last week, that's still dumpster material :favre


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ugh. Texans' game ends at like 2:30am and I have an important exam at 8am. I'll probably fuck the it up but what can you do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

ABrown maybe the old west coast team playing early on the east coast will equalize it. NYG has a shot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well since the Eagles don't play till Monday, what games is everyone watching? I'm about to watch Cowboys vs Titans myself.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



MrMister said:


> ABrown maybe the old west coast team playing early on the east coast will equalize it. NYG has a shot.


yeah and the fact that had less time to prepare and travel because of the monday night game. I'm clinging to anything right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Time for asiata to cheese it up


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Hoyer's gonna be tested by this Saints defense today.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Dez Bryant going to the back oh no, DOWN GOES ROMO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HoHo Uchiha said:


> Dez Bryant going to the back oh no, DOWN GOES ROMO!


Dez :floyd1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Pats defense not looking too hot early on.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Linemen sacking Brees into the endzone! Let's go defense!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Let's see what Romo can do on his second drive. Frankly he could stink up the joint, just get me points for Witten lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Oh Dallas fumble from Murray lolz back to Titans.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ugh times like this I wish Jason Hanson would come out of retirement.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Damn it's nearly the end of the first quarter and the Titans and Cowboys still haven't scored. They want to play defense hard today, but don't forget about your offenses.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

RG3 injured


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

TOUCHDOWN!!! My Brownies are looking sharp on both offense and defense right now! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO RG3.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Damn huge penalty called on the Titans, goal line time this is where Witten is a monster.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Lions gonna lion. Miss FG and fumble inside the 30 on first two drives. smh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

First RG3, now DeSean Jackson? Goddamn.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I'm not watching that game what happened to RG3 bad injury or out because of poor play? Man the Cowboys were lucky to get points on their recent drive, their offensive line are playing like bums.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HoHo Uchiha said:


> I'm not watching that game what happened to RG3 bad injury or out because of poor play? Man the Cowboys were lucky to get points on their recent drive, their offensive line are playing like bums.


Leg injury and had to be carted off. Also Jackson got injured as well.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Panthers O looking terrible
Come on Cam


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Season could be over for them 2 games in geez.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

EVERYONE IS GETTING HURT!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

KIRK COUSINS DA GOD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Cousins :wall


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Errrbody getting hurt today. This shit is crazy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Should have started Edelman :deandre


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Redskins offense looks decent without the bust.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lions gonna lion. Miss FG and fumble inside the 30 on first two drives. smh.


Following this Megatron dropped a TD that was in his hands and they missed another FG. Uggggh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Tom "THE GOAT" Brady looks to be back in form today.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

And Jake Locker can go fuck himself so far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Browns with the "We will lose 17-16 today" botched XP


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

That botched PAT kind of stung. Hope we don't make another mistake like that for the rest of the day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Perfect Poster said:


> Following this Megatron dropped a TD that was in his hands and they missed another FG. Uggggh


:shrug


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

We're gonna need to find a more effective way to stop Jimmy Graham in the 2nd half.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Griffin's ankle injury fuck :allen1


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Just watching the replay of the RG3 injury hurts my ankle. The guy just can't catch a break.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I just realized today that RG3 is the QB version of Kijana Carter. Time to start thinking about moving on Redskins fans.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Manziel snapped one play for us on that drive. Can't wait to watch Sportcenter's 10-minute segment about it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Vikes might want to start thinking about giving Bridgewater a shot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

So who else started Matt Ryan today? :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This Browns running game though. :homer


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Ryan is killing me today 

:mj


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

For the love of Christ, our defense could not collapse any harder right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Giants :ti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



DashingRKO said:


> Ryan is killing me today
> 
> :mj


That Bengals D :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Coaching says they're gonna be more balanced. 38 pass attempts to 18 run attempts. Fucking Lions.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Panthers defense looks tight today. Even though they got sprung with the last minute deactivation of Greg Hardy, they are on fire.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Browns two minute drill is.... confusing. I understand not forcing anything deep, but 5 yard hooks and screens won't get far. 15 yards in 1 minute. Game winning 85 yard field goal!

Seriously. WTF!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Lions OLine is getting absolutely torched as well.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Huge break for Cleveland. Win plz.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Saints go down.. biggest upset of the week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Bucs already inside the Rams 20 fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Defense needs work. Last week was blown tackles and this week was stupid mistakes and giving up the big plays on 3rd and long and then again on 4th down. The team as a whole needs to figure out how to play on the road cause it makes no sense to play to near perfection at home and then completely fall apart on the road. The only silver lining is them not getting blown out and actually having a chance to win but they aren't closing out games which will kill any hopes they have against playoff caliber teams.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

This defense fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Forgive me, Riverboat Ron, for I have sinned. I doubted your impenetrable defense, and for that I apologize. Please forgive me. I will not doubt you again in the future.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

2-0 BAYBAY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

The hell was with Ryan today? :jay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Stacy :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

No Green! No Burfict! No problem! 

Loved how our running game is coming along, Dalton looking great, and our defense is in full throttle! WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?!

No letting up. Let's make quick work of Tennessee next week.



Pratchett said:


> That Bengals D :mark:


Is so strong! Too good :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Haha I love it, JJ Watt touchdown!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

JUSTIN JAMES for MVP bama


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



HardKoR said:


> Haha I love it, JJ Watt touchdown!


Those of us with Foster on our damn fantasy team sure dont. grrrr


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39579121 said:


> No Green! No Burfict! No problem!
> 
> Loved how our running game is coming along, Dalton looking great, and our defense is in full throttle! WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?!
> 
> ...


Bengals for AFC North champs(Y)\

and this is from a Ravens fan


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Alex Smith with a nice pass about 3 yards across the line of scrimmage.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Those of us with Foster on our damn fantasy team sure dont. grrrr


Yeah that definitely fubars that.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

watt with a td :ti :durant3
:trips5 kada


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

:mark: Interception


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Fitz killing it on 3rd downs, solid offence so far.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

carr throwing a way a good drive.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I call the Chargers pulling an upset


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Damn, Jets up 21-3 on the Packers, never would've guessed that. Not complaining though, keep it up Jets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Chargers picking apart the Seahawks defense.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I was unsure about starting Gates today against the Seahawks, but I'm glad I stuck with him lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Well it is nice to know the Giants can beat one team....themselves!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Rams/Bucs are back on the field


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

RIP the NFC

http://gfycat.com/ShamelessZigzagIberianbarbel
http://gfycat.com/SpottedSelfassuredHellbender


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Doesn't count, Rashean Mathis is basically a statue at this point.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Gates giving me fantasy points :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

chargers outplayed the seahawks wire to wire and at every facet of the game. it is, however, very telling that they still only lost by 6.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Seattle losing makes me very happy.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

How can teams take out the Seahawks? SD just showed it as did AZ in December. Well earned, San Diego.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Someone watching the KC/Denver game help me out... it says Ware got a PI on 3rd and 4, but then they didn't get an automatic 1st down. What happened?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hate to be that guy, but the Jets got screwed badly, only a head coach can call a timeout so an idiot assistant coach isn't allowed to therefore Jets should of been given the TD. FUCKING BS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

I love the Dallas offensive line's run blocking. I love it.


@ PP: I'm not sure. I watched most of the game on a stream and the picture and sound was bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Someone watching the KC/Denver game help me out... it says Ware got a PI on 3rd and 4, but then they didn't get an automatic 1st down. What happened?


Hmm, he never got flagged for PI. Talib had a pick 6 called back for offsides. Then Ware had a strip sack reviewed abd overturned as an incomplete pass. That's all that really happened on the final drive.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Had Giovanni Bernard, Jimmy Graham, Jordy Nelson, and the New England defense in my fraternity fantasy league :zayn3

Hoping for a good game tonight now that my fantasy win is locked up :mark:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*

Not satisfied with the Packers win. Defense struggled in the first half like always. We just started out sluggish from the start with a fumble on the first play. Run game? There was none and you could tell Lacy wasnt his normal self, dealing with the concussion from last Thursday and all, but the Jets D-Line deserves a lot of credit. Geno surprised me a bit and their run game is solid with CJ and Ivory. Towards half time and the second half, it was all Packers, more specifically Jordy Nelson, making big catch after big catch. Cobb also had a good game with two TD's. Rodgers was well, Rodgers. Defense played much better, but still has improvements to make. AS for the timeout, yeah the Jets did get screwed there but IM guessing the ref had his back turned to the coaches, and he heard a coach yelling time out repeatedly and he probably assumed it was Rex, when clearly it wasnt. But with all that said, I will gladly take the W. Just gotta come out sharp next week against the Lions.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Sunday night football time Niners vs Bears should be one hell of a game tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



Super Sonic said:


>


Vikings did bring a switch to a gun fight today vs the Pats


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm, he never got flagged for PI. Talib had a pick 6 called back for offsides. Then Ware had a strip sack reviewed abd overturned as an incomplete pass. That's all that really happened on the final drive.


There were several offsides in the final drive. One by ware that i know of. Not sure if this is what he was referring to or not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I'm not a Niners or Bears fan, but that play Bennett caught that ball what a bs reversal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

There are more flags in this game than there are at the UN Headquarters. Ridiculous.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This officiating crew is like the recent string of RAWS: A few and far between good calls but mostly a string of overthought and eye rolling decisions stretching out the program tremendously. Can we please not get this crew again?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Buffalo has a better defense than a lot of fans give them credit for and when EJ plays like a good game manager and makes his plays here and there, that offense can be very potent. Dissapointed in such a lopsided score, but had a very bad feeling all week about going up there especially with all the emotion surrounding the passing of the owner and Jim Kelly getting some really good news a bit back. Did think that we lucked out by going up there this early in the year as opposed to later in the year when the weather is truly a factor. Really thought we had a good shot of 4-0 headed in to the Green Bay game. Gotta get these two vs KC and Oakland now. Didn't watch but KC gave Denver a nice punch... so who knows how they look next week. 

Was getting ready for work and the Phins got the ball over 2 mins left in the 1st half 9-0 and decided to go in a few minutes late to watch the drive. This fucker Philbin decides to just sit on the ball, play it safe and go in to the half with all three timeouts left. fpalm Then we come out on fire in the 2nd half for that first drive. Who knows, it could have been 14-9 if we show a little guts there to end the half.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Man the Bears really...really need to score some points before the half.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Never got to chime in on the end of the Browns game because I had work, but I will say this:

:mark: THIS IS NOT THE SAME OLD BROWNS!!! :mark:

The offense was legit, the defense was solid (minus their inability to stop Jimmy "the GOAT" Graham), and the special teams was okay (minus the botched PAT). This is clearly not the same old Browns. I haven't been this excited about them since our 10-6 season back in '07!! Can't wait to take on the Ravens next weekend!!

Anyway, I just got back from work. Somebody want to fill me in on what I missed in this Bears/Niners game?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Cutler showing his toughness taking a shot like that in the stomach, probably almost cracked ribs of his and still he's slinging it. TD MARSHALL!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



The Absolute said:


> Anyway, I just got back from work. Somebody want to fill me in on what I missed in this Bears/Niners game?












And some other stuff. Bears kinda lucky to be down by what they are. 

Props on ya Brownies though. Could be 2-0 right now. Imagine if they had Josh Gordon? I haven't watched them at all this year but I'm assuming that secondary is pretty fucking nasty.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

all three of those flags were for different penalties btw. srs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Joel Anthony said:


> And some other stuff. Bears kinda lucky to be down by what they are.
> 
> Props on ya Brownies though. Could be 2-0 right now. Imagine if they had Josh Gordon? I haven't watched them at all this year but I'm assuming that secondary is pretty fucking nasty.


Goddamn. The fuck is going on with all them penalties?

And just wait till we get Tate, Cameron and Mingo back!! :homer


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

The Bears rushing defense has been beastly, probably is the key if the Bears want to stay in this game and win it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This fucking ref has basically cut a nice 10 minute promo tonight when you combine every single call he's had to make fpalm


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

And just like that, the Bears take the lead :harden


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Bears swerve their way into the lead. Nice comeback.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Look at Kendall Fuller's brother making plays.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DA BEARS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This is so fucking awesome right now. Keep it up Bears. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

These last 2 minutes should be fun to watch.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Good Kaep and Bad Kaep are alternating plays it seems

EDIT: I love Kaep, but he has the worst god damn play clock management


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

DA BEARS!!! Way to spoil the Niners first game at Levi's!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Who ready for that Bears / Bills Super Bowl? :troll


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Huge win for the Bears tonight, I thought it was all over for them. I was watching some videos to solve my Wifi problems and I put the game back on and I see the Bears winning. They looked horrible but it ain't over till that last bell.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Perhaps it is the pure Pack fan in me, but I wouldnt put a whole lot of stock into that one. Yes, Bears D made some really solid plays but that game's momentum was so awkward hinging on so many strange and questionable penalties. Just my two cents.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Da Bears! Faith renewed in football.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Enjoyed seeing Harbitch and Krappernick Krap the bed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



RyanPelley said:


> Hmm, he never got flagged for PI. Talib had a pick 6 called back for offsides. Then Ware had a strip sack reviewed abd overturned as an incomplete pass. That's all that really happened on the final drive.


I'm guessing ESPN fucked up then because they have this as the PBP










NFL.com has it there too. Weird.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Kaepernick played like shit, hope he does better against AZ.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Brandon Marshall is the fucking man. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*










Great win tonight, that hit on Cutler seemed to light a fire under his and the team's ass. Also like how we didn't have any turnovers, played efficient and clean tonight aside from a couple penalties. Marshall was also GOAT tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Brye said:


> Brandon Marshall is the fucking man. (Y)


:jose hes on my roster but his awesome night couldn't overcome my injured players and duds


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

motherfucker

so sick of hearing about all the work that CK7 puts in during the offseason, only to see the same QB. 

he's not progressed at all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

kaep has zero pocket awareness and refuses to learn any because of his mobile ability. he doesnt have that "sack clock" in his head like elites do when they know they need to throw the ball because he always assume he can out run the pressure. in the 4th quarter all i saw from him was a QB that was ready to run on every play and never really managed to the pass the ball well enough.

i said this exact same thing last year too. like mikey said, he really hasnt improved himself.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Glad to see Romo bounce back from that horrible game he had last week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

“It was hot and there was a lot of cramping up when [the defense] was out there long time," Thomas said. “I exert a lot of energy out there, and in this heat it was kind of hard for me at times. But it wasn’t anything we didn’t prepare for. We just didn’t execute when it really mattered. When somebody beats us it's just luck to me. It’s not about them.”

“He did some great things, but we didn’t tackle well,” Seahawks defensive end Michael Bennett said. “It still was a close-fought game and a battle to the final minute. Everybody in the NFL wants to see us lose, but people wish they were us and we’ll keep playing.” 


they need to come back down to earth a little. :deandre


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Bennett would be a good heel in WWE if he cut promos like that. :lol


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

That's what I'm looking for. Getting closer to the those top heel spots.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Clearly Kaepernick spent too much time near Tony Romo last week in Dallas, catching this virulent _interceptionitis_ strain. I am expecting Jay Cutler to throw four or five INTs next week. :side:

Or Kaepernick is a highly flawed quarterback who is painfully slow to improve.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Won 8 of my 9 bets and still got the Colts game.

:vince$


Couldnt watch any game this sunday. Im happy that the Patriots won, but I dont know if its because of the Patriots playing good or Cassel throwing 4 INT. Kinda wish that AP played yesterday to see if our run defense improved some since last week.

Oh, WTF, 15 penalties 163y? Jesus, second week with 100y+ penalties.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Putting leaves in the kids mouth :drake1 has tons of belts :drake1 has a whipping room :drake1. The more I read about this AP story the more I think his career could be over. I can understand a spanking but it just sounds and looks like he brutalized his son.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> “When somebody beats us it's just luck to me. It’s not about them.”


Wut.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Sith Rollins said:


> Putting leaves in the kids mouth :drake1 has tons of belts :drake1 has a whipping room :drake1. The more I read about this AP story the more I think his career could be over. I can understand a spanking but it just sounds and looks like he brutalized his son.


Dafuq??? I haven't heard all this yet. Sounds more like an episode of Criminal Minds. :|


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/exclusive-details-on-adrian-peterson-indictment-charges/

Kids said that Peterson put leaves in his mouth while he was getting whipped and also has tons of belts and has a whooping room. I'm listening to sports radio and all the talk is about Peterson and not the Pats big win. This story is just gonna get bigger and bigger, I will be shocked if he doesn't spend time in jail. His career could legit be over. 

Amazing how 2 years ago it was inspirational that he came back from such a severe injury to now his career could be over to these awful actions.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

If there is something positive to take away from all this AP stuff, I will say that for all the times I have felt like an inadequate father to my son, at least I am not that guy.

Jesus, a whipping room? A collection of belts? That is messed up. Ray Rice has got to be loving this...

EDIT: Just read the article, and _holy shit_. Peterson is going to get crucified. Can't say I feel sorry for him either.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Peterson has a torture chamber or something? Putting leaves in your kid's mouth as you are whooping them. :dahell



Edit: MRI shows RG3's ankle is not fractured. He could come back this year, but if Cousins and the Redskins play well without him, I highly doubt he will get his starting job back.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

AP back in business because the NFL cares about what's #bestforbusiness.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Stupid late game, i go bed at half time, bears had nothing, puntedx5 and they come back and win.. fuck... gonna have to stream the 2nd half and see this


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



DesolationRow said:


> Clearly Kaepernick spent too much time near Tony Romo last week in Dallas, catching this virulent _interceptionitis_ strain. I am expecting Jay Cutler to throw four or five INTs next week. :side:
> 
> Or Kaepernick is a highly flawed quarterback who is painfully slow to improve.


This is probably the QB he will always be. 

So when it's all said and done...:romo > :kaep



Week 2 was insane with the amount of injuries. Glad Dallas got the W and went relatively unscathed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Sadly, I agree.

Kaep's never going to be better than this...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I don't fully fault him for last night's collapse. The play calling was Garrettesque bad in the 2nd half. Why the hell do you pass so much when you're gashing a defense for around 5 YPC or whatever it was? I will never understand this if you have a solid to good offensive line. I mean if you can't run the ball, you can't run the ball. Fuck it, sling it a million times a game.

But SF is a good running team. Stick with what you are.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



DashingRKO said:


> Peterson has a torture chamber or something? Putting leaves in your kid's mouth as you are whooping them. :dahell


We added the :dahell smiley? :lol

But yeah, that's fucked up on Peterson's part. That's taking discipline too far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Peterson just confirmed that he's not a child abuser. Case closed, imo.

Ray Rice is on the top of the pile again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

glad peterson is back


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:cutler


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Peterson has a torture chamber or something? Putting leaves in your kid's mouth as you are whooping them. :dahell


What the fuck, leaves in a kid's mouth... And he's back to work? Unreal.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:mark: Gordon suspension officially reduced to 10 games!! Can't wait for him to come back!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> What the fuck, leaves in a kid's mouth... And he's back to work? Unreal.


He said he's not a child abuser though. Did you miss the update today?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Peterson's dad must have been even worse tbh. No wonder that ACL tear was no big deal. :side:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Don't know where to post this but on twitter:

@KHOU Adrian Peterson investigated for another abuse accusation involving another one of his sons.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



DesolationRow said:


> Clearly Kaepernick spent too much time near Tony Romo last week in Dallas, catching this virulent _interceptionitis_ strain. I am expecting Jay Cutler to throw four or five INTs next week. :side:
> 
> Or Kaepernick is a highly flawed quarterback who is painfully slow to improve.


I'm looking forward to next weeks game more than ever! Bring on the Titans!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Nice stats, Philly. :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

so the refs just gifted the eagles an INT as well as stopping us from making it a two score game.

2) just gifted eagles a first down instead of facing the eagles from a third and long.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

3 TERRIBLE flags / no call, all in Philly's favor. Unbelievable. Couldn't possibly gift this any harder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:clap refs tie it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts leading the Eagles and refs 27-13-14. Bravo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Very entertaining game. Shady McCoy going to work as always :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bullshit. Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Refs aren't doing too well on these prime-time games. :deandre

Can't say I expected the Colts to start 0-2 and the Texans 2-0.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Colts 0-2 :jordan2

texans on top of the division :stuff


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



₵A$H®;39639537 said:


> Very entertaining game. Shady McCoy going to work as always :banderas


Did you miss Sproles in this game?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11535104/radisson-suspends-sponsorship-minnesota-vikings


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:drake1

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014...board-shuts-down-over-adrian-peterson-scandal












> Vikingsmessageboard.com is a Vikings fan site that has apparently existed for at least five years and had at least 2,000 users, per the Wayback Machine. Now it is gone, apparently forever:


Peterson shut down a whole message board :maury


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I regard my spit higher than I do Rice and Peterson.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 2: SEATTLE SLEW*



₵A$H®;39579121 said:


> No Green! No Burfict! No problem!
> 
> Loved how our running game is coming along, Dalton looking great, and our defense is in full throttle! WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?!
> 
> ...


WHO DEY !!!!!!!! Such a great win yesterday


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



LUCK said:


> Nice stats, Philly. :ti


Nice Win, Indy, oh... wait, you lost, again.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511720680979972096


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



MrMister said:


> Did you miss Sproles in this game?


Nope. Forgot to mention him ( long night ) 

Philly and us ( Cincinnati ) have the best two-headed monster combo at half back.



Mra22 said:


> WHO DEY !!!!!!!! Such a great win yesterday


Another Bengals fan (Y)

Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Fuck you Colts and Fuck you Luck :bron3 I should be 2-0 in FF. That last possession by them was just bad. Game reminded me of the Pats and by Broncos where Denver ran for over 200 yards and still lost. I guess Philly wanted the running game to beat them and not Luck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I'm 2-0 in my fantasy league so far. Just blew out a guy this week 129.62 to 75.66 :kermit

Picking up the Pats D this week off of waivers. Because... Oakland...

EDIT: Meant to add above that Buffalo has a pretty good running back tandem as well. Actually for years now... Spiller and Jackson are both studs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Beat my pledge bro 162-71 in fantasy this week. That's one of the highest form of bragging rights :mark:

Lost in my other league because of TY Hilton and his 4th quarter yards though


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

*lol Bronco fans have a petition with 30 thousand signatures on it to keep Phil Simms from broadcasting Bronco games. :lmao 

Also, Burfect needs to stop giving himself concussions while hitting QBs... total fucking shoot. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Broncos are now my favorite AFC team.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Hit-Girl said:


> *lol Bronco fans have a petition with 30 thousand signatures on it to keep Phil Simms from broadcasting Bronco games. :lmao
> 
> Also, Burfect needs to stop giving himself concussions while hitting QBs... total fucking shoot. *


This is the one time I am happy to see a bye week early in the season. Give Burfict an extra week to rest after this next game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

lol the Vikes could suspend Peterson again. What did they think would happen with this? I'm surprised the shitstorm isn't bigger since we're now talking about small children. I guess give it a bit more time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

What do Bronco fans have against Simms again? Either way, that petition is fucking hilarious. Hope it reaches 100,000 signatures for the lulz.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

AP deactivated again for legal proceedings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Super Sonic said:


> AP deactivated again for legal proceedings.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Guess that means he'll miss the Packers game in Week 5.

:kobe10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I really hope Green and Burfict sit out this week. I don't want to underestimate the Titans ( because this is a classic trap game ), but imo we're more than capable of handling them without risking the health of our key players.

Delanie Walker might cause some problems because we usually have a rough time covering good tight ends. Hopefully Dunlap, Peko, and Atkins disrupt Locker into making a couple of picks and dominate field position. Also I hope Hue will let Hill run the ball even more and take away some of them carries from Bernard because he's better when Hue utilizes him for quick dump-offs and screens. Hill is averaging 4.9 yards per carry so far this season. Give the man the rock 20 to 25 times and let him grind for 70 to 100+ yards.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Kyle Fuller has been named NFC Defensive Player of the week. He is the first rookie cb to do that for Chicago in team history. Not only that, he is tied for most INTs in the league right now. Technically he has one more because he intercepted my heart. <3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Greg Hardy banished like Peterson was.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

My boys Warner, Holt, and Bruce up for HOF in 2015 :mark: If all three get in together :banderas

GREATEST SHOW ON TURF in the HOF together


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Aid180 said:


> Kyle Fuller has been named NFC Defensive Player of the week. He is the first rookie cb to do that for Chicago in team history. Not only that, he is tied for most INTs in the league right now. *Technically he has one more because he intercepted my heart. <3*







And I thought someone couldn't get any gayer than JM.



Hi JM.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Jonathan Dwyer has been arrested for domestic violence :lmao

When is this shit gonna stop??


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

How fucking dumb can you be to do this after all that's happened the last two weeks? :lmao

I mean it's a bad decision regardless, but the timing of it is absurd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:what?

This has to be the worst two weeks in NFL history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Knocks said:


> Guess that means he'll miss the Packers game in Week 5.
> 
> :kobe10


I'll be good too as long as he's still deactivated in weeks 11 and 17. :kobe10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This is absurd. The Panthers are paying Greg Hardy like $14 Million for literally nothing. Cam could've easily been extended and Smitty kept if this shit happened earlier.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This is getting way out of hand. At this point I'd be in favor of the NFL doing away with Unnecessary Roughness penalties if it means the players will have someone to take their aggressive frustrations out on besides their family members. :shrug


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

:kaep fined for telling a ...... his favorite bible passage fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Everything's fine(d) in the NFL.

EDIT: Okay, what does it take for Greg Roman to lose his job? Surely he's the worst OC in the NFL...? I am continually displeased with how the 49ers employ arguably the single best red zone receiver in the game only to _never throw the ball at him in the red zone_. Kaepernick not going through his progressions like a stubborn martinet is a massive problem but it's compounded by Roman's ineffectual play-calling. He even demanded the final pass to Crabtree on 4th-and-9 on the Bears' 17. How many games must be lost with a final pass to Crabtree in vain? That play must go to Anquan Boldin. Roman seems to forget that Boldin is on the team. Probably hurts Anquan's feelings.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The nfl has just fined you $13000 for that comment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Stad said:


> Jonathan Dwyer has been arrested for domestic violence :lmao


ESPN just released a statement.



> _TEMPE, Ariz. -- Arizona Cardinals running back Jonathan Dwyer has been deactivated from all team activities following his arrest Wednesday on allegations of aggravated assault.
> 
> The arrests stem from two incidents involving a 27-year-old female and an 18-month-old child at Dwyer's home in southeast Phoenix at July 21 at 8 a.m. and July 22 at 4 p.m., according to the Phoenix Police Department. Dwyer, 25, was booked into Maricopa County Jail on Wednesday on one count of aggravated assault causing a fracture, one count of aggravated assault involving a minor, two counts of criminal damage, one count of preventing the use of a phone in an emergency, and assault.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11544985/jonathan-dwyer-arizona-cardinals-arrested-two-counts-suspicion-aggravated-assault?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

Just wow...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



DesolationRow said:


> Everything's fine(d) in the NFL.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, what does it take for Greg Roman to lose his job? Surely he's the worst OC in the NFL...? I am continually displeased with how the 49ers employ arguably the single best red zone receiver in the game only to _never throw the ball at him in the red zone_.


Megatron's insulted you even put him in the same breath.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Drawing fines from the NFL and the wrath of Megatron in this thread. 

Megatron, Dez, Wes, Jones, Decker, etceteras, are all fantastic, obviously. Megatron is indeed a wonderment. As a Niners fan I'm simply increasingly exasperated at Roman for never going to Boldin in situations for which he was made. 

Roman. :no:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



Pratchett said:


> This is getting way out of hand. At this point I'd be in favor of the NFL doing away with Unnecessary Roughness penalties if it means the players will have someone to take their aggressive frustrations out on besides their family members. :shrug


And if that wasn't enough...Gloria Allred (the evil celebrity lawyer/ambulance chaser) has decided to take it upon herself that Brandon Marshall didn't get punished enough several years ago with his domestic violence issues so she wants this brought up again. Article courtesy of NBC Sports...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gloria Allred blasts NFL for handling of Brandon Marshall case
Posted by Darin Gantt on September 17, 2014, 3:26 PM EDT
Brandon Marshall AP

Celebrity lawyer Gloria Allred started the press conference ripping into the NFL and Commissioner Roger Goodell, with charges that he ignored complaints filed regarding Brandon Marshall.

Allred appeared with Kristeena Spivey, who accused the now-Bears wide receiver of abusing her friend Rasheedah Watley.

Marshall denied ever abusing Watley in 2009, but Spivey recalled an incident when Marshall rammed into her car, and threw a chunk of cement at a window to try to get Watley out.

Spivey said she called and emailed Roger Goodell, but never heard back from him. Marshall was suspended three games, but that was reduced to one.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Goodell has just completely lost control of the narrative here...however, the funny thing about all this is it took the sponsors that were suspending or threatening to cancel their ad contracts (Radisson, Annheuser-Busch).


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Week 3 predictions

TB @ ATL: ATL
SD @ BUF: SD
TEN @ CIN: CIN
BAL @ CLE: BAL
GB @ DET: GB
IND @ JAX: IND
OAK @ NE: NE
MIN @ NO: NO
HOU @ NYG: HOU
WAS @ PHI: PHI
DAL @ STL: DAL
SF @ AZ: AZ
KC @ MIA: MIA
DEN @ SEA: SEA
PIT @ CAR: CAR
CHI @ NYJ: CHI


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

NFL has really been getting buried these last 2 weeks 

:ti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

In more interesting and important news, however, the *Bengals* find themselves at the #1 spot in the Sports Illustrated NFL Power Rankings.

http://www.si.com/nfl/2014/09/17/nfl-power-rankings-week-3-cincinnati-bengals

Just letting you all know there is still time to jump on the bandwagon. :dance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I don't think we're better than the Broncos and Seahawks as an overall team ( yet ). But basing off these past couple of weeks ( performance wise ), then it's understandable of them ranking us #1.

I have a couple of spectacular Bengals stats from these first two weeks, but I don't want to jinx anything. I hope you know them Pratt


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Yeah, I don't think they belong at #1 yet either, but they are moving in the right direction. It is nice to see some national recognition. Then again, I would almost be happier to see everyone continue to take the Bengals lightly. Yeah, don't take us seriously at all. We're not a threat to anyone. :side:

By the way CA$H, have you been hearing from any of the Dalton haters here in town? I listen to a fair amount of radio and I've been having trouble picking them out of the callers. I was wondering if it was just me. :hmm:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

They've been rather quite :hmm:. They'll crawl out once he makes a mistake though.










I bet whoever hung this over the bridge feels like a idiot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

anyone else loling at the bengal fans or is it just me?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

If I were you, I'll be more concerned about that pedestrian defense in Indianapolis rather than us. 
Good LUCK at Jacksonville


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*










Shots fired


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Oh man, our defense gave up points to two of the best scoring teams in the league. How shameful.

Good LUCK getting a playoff win this year, maybe you'll finally overcome that pedestrian QB you have.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

*Easy now... you're walking on the fightin side of me 


:side:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Colts do probably have the worst pass rush in the NFL, tbh. I like Vontae and Toler but really not much else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

that is true. Mathis. 

our run game was doing pretty great until Jones got hurt. Him as well as Freeman are both really good imo. Landry's done well run blocking/blitzing this year too.

but come on now, is there anyone else this bad in the entire league in the playoffs?

2013: L

2012: L

2011: L

2009: L

2005: L

:lose


i wasnt even born the last time they won a playoff game. :kobe9


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I was 3. :lol

Gotta feeling they're going to break it this year, but we'll see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Okay, made my sig a little more times appropriate


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Wasn't the last playoff win the bengals had the year they got beat the 49ers in the sb?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Wasn't the last playoff win the bengals had the year they got beat the 49ers in the sb?


1990, two years after, when they beat the Oilers in the wildcard and lost to the Raiders in the divisional.

I underestimated Cincinnati a little before the season began. That was a huge tiny mistake.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

So I've got nothing to watch Thursday night, who else is watching Bucs vs Falcons tonight?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



HoHo Uchiha said:


> So I've got nothing to watch Thursday night, who else is watching Bucs vs Falcons tonight?


I'll probably be switching between that and the Auburn-Kansas St. game.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Can't blame you, the Falcons could blow them away by halftime.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I picked the Falcons over the Bucs in the Survivor League. They're a different team inside the dome obviously. They should put away Tampa Bay early.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

If the Bucs want to play defense like that you could put Ryan's backup the second half lol.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

:lmao double fumble

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Lol did any of the Bucs players check the scouting report on the Falcons offense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

This game already starting to get ugly.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bucs having the worst 1st quarter I have ever seen 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm starting to feel bad for McCown...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

The Bucs need a true franchise QB, if they get a top 5 pick they need to go QB for sure. McCown isn't the answer for their team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Good thing I picked ATL in the WF Pick'em game. bama4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

The Bucs they are horrible :maury


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit. I really want to see an insanely high scored blowout.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. This is incredible!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Hester just broke "Prime Time's" record :lol


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Congrats to Hester to one hell of a career so far. :clap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

the bucs season is completely over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Remember when people were picking them as a sleeper team and said they were better than the Panthers? lel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have never seen anything like this...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Come on Falcons. Show no mercy. Get to the 70's.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Matt Ryan only has a QB rating of 155.9.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

No wonder they benched him. :side:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

#YayMoralVictories

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Jackson pushed off. I wanted to see a shutout. Fuck this game :lol


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

#comeback

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Giraffe neck is about to pull off the biggest comeback of all time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Shame on the Falcons fans' for leaving early. Lack of faith towards their team...


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Picked the Falcons in my ESPN Eliminator pool :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I picked them in the Survival League :zayn3

Now I can rest easy this weekend. I hope Oakland performs a miracle against New England ( because that's probably going to be the game everyone else is picking; favoring New England of course ).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



₵A$H®;39739930 said:


> I picked them in the Survival League :zayn3
> 
> Now I can rest easy this weekend. I hope Oakland performs a miracle against New England ( because that's probably going to be the game everyone else is picking; favoring New England of course ).


I didn't realize just how bad the Bucs were and picked them in the pick'em.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

I was expecting Atlanta to win comfortably, but certainly not to that extent! That was a good old fashioned ass kicking.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> I didn't realize just how bad the Bucs were and picked them in the pick'em.


I'm not doing so hot in the NFL Pick'Em :lol

Might have to take some minor risk now. Like Buffalo over San Diego, etc.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WEEK 3: SWITCHES AND KNOCKED OUT BITCHES*

Bucs 0-16. WATCH OUT DETROIT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was one of the worst all around games from an entire team I've ever seen.

ALL THREE PHASES were a disaster.



> Peterson and Rice removed from our player pool (Lifetime ban)
> League Manager's Note
> In light of recent events regarding abuse involving Peterson and Rice, both players are now banned from the Blitz FF League for life. I cannot physically remove them from the player pool, but please do not attempt to acquire either of these players going forward. They will not be eligible for any draft in any future year, as well. I commend all league owners, in advance, for supporting this move. Thanks!


^^^from Matt Berry's column
http://espn.go.com/fantasy/football...rry-fantasy-football-reaction-adrian-peterson


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bucs are the worst team in the league. They've been picking in the bottom tier of the draft since Gruden left, what the hell have they been drafting?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Imo it's a 3-way tie between them, Jacksonville, and Oakland. Like a rotating door...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Buffalo has been consistently bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Cincinnati Bengals have consistently not won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't wait to eat some Roethlisberger's in December. 










I need to buy one of those piss yellow towels to wipe my mouth with afterwards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Reports are Bridgewater will not start before Peterson is reinstated.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JM said:


> The Cincinnati Bengals have consistently not won the Super Bowl.


Or made it past the wild card. :banderas What an awful franchise sure would hate to be a fan ! etc


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Reports are Bridgewater will not start before Peterson is reinstated.


http://www.theonion.com/articles/breaking-adrian-peterson-deactivated-by-family,36947/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Tampa bay really go down 0-56 to begin the 4th?..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;39753538 said:


> Can't wait to eat some Roethlisberger's in December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for the two big things on his fingers. Those won't be easy to eat through.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WWE said:


> Did Tampa bay really go down 0-56 to begin the 4th?..


*They were down 56-0 at around the 2 and a half quarter mark. *


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

John Abraham placed on IR.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

2 Days Away From The Super Bowl Rematch That Actually Counts! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I Hope The Hawks Come Out With A Chip On Their Shoulder Sunday Since The Lost To The Chargers.....Still Upset About That :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NFL commissioner Roger Goodell's Friday afternoon press conference... went poorly. Just when you thought the NFL's image could not become any worse, it did. The moment following a tepid opening statement was where the event turned, as Goodell opened the floor to questions and the center could not hold. Goodell bobbed and weaved, dodging every question with any significance behind it. He answered questions which were not asked but ones which he wish had been posed to him instead. 

The grandest highlight to the disaster had to be the incredible and bizarre moment which saw Benjy Bronk of the "Howard Stern Show" making an appearance. I did not know who this person was until discovering their identity online moments ago. In any event, as a reporter was asking Goodell yet another question which he would not answer, Bronk was heard, off camera, sceraming, _"Don't take me to an elevator!"_ Considering how hypnotically unreal the entire proceeding seemed, perhaps it was only strangely appropriate that someone would prank it in this manner.

One of the best moments was TMZ asking Goodell, point blank, how it was that the NFL was evidently incapable of retrieving the tape of Ray Rice footage, and Goodell, with his deer-in-the-headlights look, incredulously replying, "I do not know how you got the tape." Smooth, Roger. Smooth.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pretty obvious TMZ got the tape illegally from a worker at a casino that went out of business where it occurred.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> NFL commissioner Roger Goodell's Friday afternoon press conference... went poorly. Just when you thought the NFL's image could not become any worse, it did. The moment following a tepid opening statement was where the event turned, as Goodell opened the floor to questions and the center could not hold. Goodell bobbed and weaved, dodging every question with any significance behind it. He answered questions which were not asked but ones which he wish had been posed to him instead.
> 
> The grandest highlight to the disaster had to be the incredible and bizarre moment which saw Benjy Bronk of the "Howard Stern Show" making an appearance. I did not know who this person was until discovering their identity online moments ago. In any event, as a reporter was asking Goodell yet another question which he would not answer, Bronk was heard, off camera, sceraming, _"Don't take me to an elevator!"_ Considering how hypnotically unreal the entire proceeding seemed, perhaps it was only strangely appropriate that someone would prank it in this manner.
> 
> One of the best moments was TMZ asking Goodell, point blank, how it was that the NFL was evidently incapable of retrieving the tape of Ray Rice footage, and Goodell, with his deer-in-the-headlights look, incredulously replying, "I do not know how you got the tape." Smooth, Roger. Smooth.


deso can you tl;dr this http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...l-unfolded-baltimore-ravens-roger-goodell-nfl for me. :kobe3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've always thought Roger Goodell really didn't deserve all the shit people said about and blamed him with. I mean, he's "ruined the game" in 50 different ways somehow. However, that conference was beyond awkward. No matter what he does from now on, it's going to have a negative reaction.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCK said:


> deso can you tl;dr this http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...l-unfolded-baltimore-ravens-roger-goodell-nfl for me. :kobe3


:lol I'm the wrong poster to "tl;dr" stories for you, *Magic*.

I am now reading that story, however, so thank you for linking it!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not going to lie, i sort of feel bad for ray. doesnt really seem like he'll ever get a second chance due to how this was handled and the fact it's coverage is almost 8 months long now. he's a fucking idiot for what he did, but i dont think his life should be ruined due to a very regrettable action.

the way the league/the ravens handled it is just as awful. goodell seems to clearly have favorites and that's fucking troublesome in itself for the league.

"Goodell on Sept. 10 appointed Mueller, the former FBI chief, to oversee an "independent" investigation of the Rice matter. The investigation will be led by two Goodell allies -- Steelers owner Rooney and Giants owner Mara. Mueller is a partner in the law firm WilmerHale, where Cass was a partner and worked for 31 years before joining the Ravens in 2004. Recently, the law firm also helped the NFL negotiate a multibillion-dollar contract extension with DirecTV."

:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lolz at espn tho



Spoiler: SOURCES!



Outside the Lines" interviewed more than 20 sources over the past 11 days -- team officials, current and former league officials, NFL Players Association representatives and associates, advisers and friends of Rice

Four sources said

Most sources spoke with "Outside the Lines" on the condition of anonymity

According to two sources,

But sources both affiliated and unaffiliated with the team

according to a source close to a Ravens official.

the source said.

according to four sources inside and outside the organization.

according to a fifth source outside the organization but familiar with the team's thinking.

team sources and other sources say.

several sources

A source says 

several sources say

several sources say.

A league source insists 

A source confirmed

according to four sources.

according to several sources

the sources said.

Four sources

, sources say 

a league source told 

according to several sources.

One source who spoke to Cass said 

sources told "Outside the Lines."

confirmed through two independent sources

League sources



:lmao


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome thursday night performance by the Falcons I knew they we're going to come out pissed after losing to the Bengals the week before but didn't see the absolute ass whooping. Tampa's D looked terrible Julio Jones MVP is all i gotta say that TD catch was amazing.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

After the survey that had 85% of NFL viewers/consumers stating that they'd remain loyal to the product regardless of actions off the field, which then allows you to placate sponsors, I doubt the NFL is losing much sleep over this. They'll crush some guys to make an example, revise the bylaws, & shit will be back to normal.

Can't do lasting damage if your consumers remain content.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

TexasTornado said:


>


Does this mean crotch grabs are replacing celebratory butt slaps?


I watched Brandon Marshall: A Football Life last night and thought that it was well done. It's cool that Marshall has taken a proactive approach about raising awareness to mental health issues. Jay Cutler also came off very well too.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=781791825195303&substory_index=0&id=214003275307497


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=781791825195303&substory_index=0&id=214003275307497


Speaking of that, some Raider fan made this gem :lol










I love Oakland fans :lol. They're the most passionate group around. Especially when their team hasn't been doing good for awhile. I respect that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Those poor Raider fans just can't seem to let go.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I miss the good Oakland teams that you loved to hate, the tough defensive minded team that you feared to go up against. 

Now they are just the Oakland team no one cares about outside of Oakland. Sad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got 49ers/Cardinals and Broncos/Seahawks on TV here at 4 tomorrow. Two awesome games. Usually I end up zoning out during the 4 o'clock games if they're not Carolina but these sound good.

But then come 8 o'clock, MEOW MEOW MEOW


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Same for me, but at 1 the only game on is Colts/Jags. :deandre

Definitely going to be streaming some early afternoon games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The "tuck rule" was always a sham. Looking out for *Notorious* now, heh...

So this video's kind o' cool:






And just think, *Chrome*, the Bears will always hold the first regular season victory there. :side:

Livin' in a pair of Levi's so it seems to me that the parking fee should be waived if you show up in your vehicle, roll down the window and show the attendant your Levi's-wearing ass.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe we'll get the first postseason victory there too. :side:


Wow, former Titans kicker Rob Bironas was killed in a car wreck...

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/09/21/former-titans-kicker-rob-bironas-killed-in-car-crash/

R.I.P.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Shane Vereen vs. Oak
OR
Jeremy Hill vs. Ten

Start one, sit one. Standard format. Pls respond.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Vereen, oak's rush defense is bad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So A.J. Green will be active today. I hope Hue sticks with the running formula though.

Last week: Ran 45 times. Passed 24 times. I want an increase. 50+ rushing attempts would be great. LET'S GO! WHO DEY!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If any black NFL athlete gets charged for abuse, then why do white racists like Michael Hayes and Cody Barbierri keep their jobs?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Murry to run over the Rams defense today :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

smh why have Texans/Giants on at 1? Would rather not have a game when Lions are playing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Why are Chiefs and Dolphins having a late game is the real question.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Why the fuck is FOX showing Nascar instead of one of the dozen morning games? Now I only can watch Bills/Chargers or resort to steaming


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Austin Davis :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahmad Bradshaw is our best receiver 

T-Rich though!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT! DALTON SLOTTING AT WIDE RECEIVER! I HAVE SEEN IT ALL! TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

:mark: I LOVE YOU HUE :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

LeSean McCoy takes a helmet to helmet hit and may be concussed. Uh-oh.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Matthew Stafford is fucking killing me right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Fleener's wide open dropped TD. He's a ass.

Jags are so pathetic though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RG3 might need to find a new home next year. Washington would be insane not to give Cousins the permanent starting job.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bullshit. Jacksonville threw the red challenge flag under 2 minutes. That negates the challenge. Happened during Houston - Detroit on Thanksgiving. And they reversed the call. Bullshit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jags are getting buttfucked. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why not just go for the field goal Rams...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Giovanni single-handedly carrying my fantasy right now :banderas

Oakland Raaaaaiderrrrrs showing some pride! Come on! Beat them Patriots!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wilfork DA GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

Jesus Christ, Im sweating here and its "just" the Raiders.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No words really. Just wow. Raiders are cursed.
McFadden scored! He fucking scored! ( The holding call was the right call though ). 

Smh... I can hear the Raiders fans' already :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda figured that the Texans would lose today. Foster out, and Fitzpatrick returning to his old self throwing 3 picks fpalm. Well hopefully they'll bounce back next week.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoever plays Jacksonville every week they know it's pad your stats week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn Stafford... 4 points?! What a way to tank my fantasy this week :dahell


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

₵A$H®;39821234 said:


> Damn Stafford... 4 points?! What a way to tank my fantasy this week :dahell


I feel your pain. I played both McCoy and Sproles for my fantasy team.

:allen1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Ravens didn't beat the Browns today; the Browns beat the Browns.

We made way too many mistakes (over *100 YARDS *in penalties, not stopping them at the end, the missed field goals) and didn't capitalize on theirs (the interception by Flacco, the turnover on downs). We've got too many legit players now to be pulling this kind of bullshit. It's like we're almost a good team, but we've still got some of that "same old Browns" in us. And just once would I like to experience a game this season that doesn't come down to the *VERY LAST PLAY *on the *VERY LAST DRIVE*. I swear, we need this upcoming bye-week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Denver offense starting the rematch with a turnover.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Eagles vs Redskins was fucking awesome today, now the Broncos and Seahawks wanting to do the same. The Seahawks have Wide Receivers who knew lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;39819570 said:


> Oakland Raaaaaiderrrrrs showing some pride! Come on! Beat them Patriots!


Raiders got consistent pressure on Brady with a 4 man rush from what I heard.

Looking forward to 2 weeks from now more than ever. :yum:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man the Broncos are starting to lose it, that catch isn't a catch.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513783592569556992
That's what I'm talkin about. Almost at full strength :clap. Eifert should be back for our primetime Browns game on November 6th.

A few thoughts about today's game...


Last week we ran the ball 45 times. This week only 33. Wish we would've imposed our will a little bit more. But credit to that Titans D-Line. They tightened up and made sure-tackles.

I was hoping to continue our streak of no turnovers, but Gio tipped the ball up in the air on his designed screen and it was picked. It was an all-out blitz so Dalton had to get it out and his ball placement was a little off on that play. Not putting him on "blast" yet though. He did his job today and his catch from Sanu was sweet. I'm in love with Hue's offense. 

Our run defense seems to be a little shaky. But I'm not really paying it no mind because Burfict was out and he is our heart & soul up the middle. Lamur did alright, but I can't wait to have Burfict back.



Pratchett said:


> Raiders got consistent pressure on Brady with a 4 man rush from what I heard.
> 
> Looking forward to 2 weeks from now more than ever. :yum:


Patriots are toast. Can't wait to have our own tea party :banderas


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Broncos really need to start getting the momentum in this game, or they will be out of very soon.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seattle is just taking their lunch money. I know it's not exactly the easiest thing to run the ball in Seattle, but Denver completely abandoned it. Just soft football.

Also, Peyton only targeted Thomas twice...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Seahawks are in Peyton Manning's head.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not really. peyton isnt playing that awful imo, the receivers are getting out played and the pressure is forcing quick throws.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

He just doesn't have the arm strength to capitalize on the incredibly short windows the Seattle defense allows before they close on the WR's.


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome 2nd half come back by the Cowboys, and hell of a divisional battle between Foles/Cousins both wish I had those 2 on my fantasy teams!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

omg... i think the chiefs continually give me hope just so they can keep dashing them again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> He just doesn't have the arm strength to capitalize on the incredibly short windows the Seattle defense allows before they close on the WR's.


he's actually typically really good at those.


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

Green Bay isn't making the playoffs this year. They are not that good.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

LUCK said:


> not really. peyton isnt playing that awful imo, the receivers are getting out played and the pressure is forcing quick throws.


There's some truth to that but I watched him miss a few open guys in the last couple drives.

Seattle at home is just unreal on defense.


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

NFL Powerless Rankings

1. Jacksonville Jaguars
2. Tampa Bay Buccaneers
3. Oakland Raiders
4. St Louis Rams
5. Minnesota Vikings
6. New York Giants
7. Tennessee Titans
8. Kansas City Chiefs
9. Cleveland Browns
10. Green Bay Packers
11. New Orleans Saints
12. Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^ titans beat chiefs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LUCK said:


> he's actually typically really good at those.


Not today, though not all of failure should be attributed to Peyton. Some miscommunication between he and the receiving corps has popped up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seahawks are getting away with A LOT of penalties on defense. I mean a lot too. there was PI on that play and one of the guys jumped and took Peyton down by the head. :drake1


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

Blake Bortles plays and everything stays the same. Probably worse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^Bortles wasnt that bad brah, although it was all garbage time.


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

LUCK said:


> ^Bortles wasnt that bad brah, although it was all garbage time.


He looked good against Indy's 3rd string defense. Really good.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:ti magic

your man crush peyton fears seattle and it affects his game. pls deal with it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seyton Manning giving me a chub.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ said:


> :ti magic
> 
> your man crush peyton fears seattle and it affects his game. pls deal with it.


nothing i said in here was bias. manning has not played scared when throwing. they've missed quite a few plays throughout the game and done some poor playcalling, but he hasnt been awful.


that INT was awful though. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bummer.

Welker was defenseless and got drilled. Bummer again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That was a nice route by Tamme :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PEYTON MOTHER FUCKING MANNING.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BELIEVE IN THE GOAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers ain't making the playoffs. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Arizona has a damn good defense. I wouldn't get discouraged after today's game. This is just the 3rd week anyway. Plenty of football to be played.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cards top 2 team in the NFC. maybe in the NFL. bengals of the NFC. have a bengals QB. said this all before they won.


<---GOAT GOAT GOAT. :kobe3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Seahawks/Broncos game should have been the night cap game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Can Denver like... Put a spy on Wilson...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This D really shit the bed. No surprise.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Beast Mode puts the exclamation point on it. Good game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely pathetic. Denver needs to fire Jack Del Rio sooner than later. Their soft coverage gets abused week in and week out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that one formation absolutely fucked denver


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Brees got Brock Lesnar'd

BAH GAWD ANOTHER GERMAN SUPLEX


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I turned the game off when Peyton threw the INT :facepalm *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

denver's run game is rather pathetic btw. Ball hasnt done shit all year and that is going to be their biggest problem going forward.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He also hasn't done shit receiving. He might be worse than Dominic Rhodes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:shaq 49ers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> He also hasn't done shit receiving. He might be worse than Dominic Rhodes.


:whoa


peyton wishes he had rhodes right now. or DONALD BROWN. or ADDAI. upgrades all around.


btw i wish we had arians as our head coach. Pagano is...average. I loved Arians and think he was the biggest reason for Luck's super quick development/success and our 2012 season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BUT HE BEAT CANCER, THEREFORE HE IS GOAT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kuechly cheating. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a fucking joke. fpalm

So disappointed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just turned the game on. Carolina getting tossed around by the Steelers :lol

Panthers should know by now to not go into the bathroom with Big Ben...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This was a grinder for awhile.

:lol Steelers... Not impressed at all tonight. Luckily Carolina is even worse ( but they're going to beat their chest after this ). I would've watched Night of Champions, but I'm taking a break from wrestling. I'm happy Brown giving me some much needed fantasy points though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it 2010?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

241 rushing yards ( and counting ) for Pittsburgh tonight. Now *that's* impressive. That's how the AFC North does things. Just rip their heart out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Log out plz Cash.

SEVENBURG.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:clap

Enjoy these little wins while you can. Just 2 more months until that beating.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GEEK times infinity. 

LOG OUT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.










Look how Geno just devour that helpless O-Linemen. Can't wait.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers ain't making the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had the same record after Week 3 last week. Wait until Week 10 to judge.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;39866433 said:


>


We'll have to wait until December to see this happen again unk3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Never seen so much trash talk and hyping from fans of a team with 0 meaningful wins in their history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Will post my thoughts on the game when my head is clear. ~____~

Didn't punch a door though so it's not as bad as the Panthers/Cards playoff game from '08.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'Twas the day that Delhomme died.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash hurry up and post again so I can tell you that no team has a worse playoff winning % than the Bengals.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Have to imagine there were at least a handful of fans in that stadium than can play tackle better than Byron Bell.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Way too early to say who will/won't make the playoffs unless it's the Jaguars and Raiders who definitely will not make the playoffs. Remember guys, Green Bay started last season 2-3 and still made the playoffs. 49ers were 1-2 and still made it. Point is NO ONE should be saying "this team is definitely not making the playoffs" about a contender that has proven time and time again that they can. Wait till Week 8-10 to make these judgments. A lot of teams have slow starts. Eagles are 3-0 but they have been down at halftime in every game. Not one team has made the playoffs when they have had to win like that. Next week should be interesting with the good teams that are all 1-2.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles are definitely the worst 3-0 team of all time. They just gave up 500 freaking yards to a Kirk Cousins QB led team.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JM said:


> Cash hurry up and post again so I can tell you that no team has a worse playoff winning % than the Bengals.


It's funny seeing Bengals fans get so uppity this year cause you know its ending in a wild card exit at best :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i find all the AFC north fans equally delusional.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SEVENBURG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LUCK said:


> i find all the AFC north fans equally delusional.


There's not really any delusion here.

The Steelers are the most decorated franchise in NFL History, the Bengals are probably the least decorated.

When they can at least call themselves the Oncinnati Singles maybe I will give them an ounce of credit.

We just got a bunch of Bungal fans counting their chickens, putting them in a row, naming them and starting to count how many eggs the new chickens will lay. All this is being done before a hen has even laid an egg.

I am going to remove LC from this though. LC I love you I wish you didn't like the same team as Cash.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not sure how this is a penalty and fine, it's just a fucking takedown of someone trying to gain yardage.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LUCK said:


> i find all the AFC north fans equally delusional.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lol

Don't mind him. He probably thinks the Colts are good after beating up their fellow poor sister of the south yesterday. Can't wait to dominate them too ( again ). October 19th LUCK.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How many times are you going to edit that post Cash?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Idk. 

Hello JM. How bout them Steelers huh. Total powerhouses. They're going to challenge us for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Powerhouse indeed. Last night anyway. Last Thursday was a bit of a different story. 

2 wins in September is encouraging though considering the up hill battle they had last year in the second half.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That's great man. I'm convinced already. Old school Pittsburgh football is back. Our games in December should be classics. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> There's not really any delusion here.
> 
> The Steelers are the most decorated franchise in NFL History, the Bengals are probably the least decorated.
> 
> ...


As nice as that is, it doesnt mean a whole lot to the present. You guys are 2-1, but I honestly havent been that impressed by your team aside from last game(BELL/BLOUNT). Carolina have some major oline issues.



₵A$H®;39881513 said:


> :lol
> 
> Don't mind him. He probably thinks the Colts are good after beating up their fellow poor sister of the south yesterday. Can't wait to dominate them too ( again ). October 19th LUCK.


I'm sorry, but Luck managed to do in his second year what the Bungels havent done in 24 years. Regular season wins are great, they do mean something to an extent, but never managing to do ANYTHING in the playoffs kind of ruins all that. You guys lost Yates in the playoffs, you dont have much room to trash talk. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really have any expectations for this season UDFK. No idea how the defense will hold up. 

Just making points to suggest that Bengal fans probably should keep quiet around Steelers fans as they don't have many legs to stand on.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

cody wallace and david decastro give the steelers the perfect amount of white guy toughness to consistently put up 250 yards of rushing every game. now just sign incognito and tremble


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm just going to enjoy a good and promising season for a change. With the exception of Browns fans, y'all don't know what it's like to root for a franchise like this for most of your life. I've been a Bengals fan longer than most of you have been alive. So I'm going to squeeze every drop of enjoyment I can get out of this year.

:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't possibly begin to imagine what it's like to be a Bengals fan lulz. 

All the respect to ya for sticking it out with them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*WEEK 3: TJAX clutch GOAT coin flip skills*

All 10 Cardinals fans be like, Carson who? Well...they are in Arizona so all the old retired people probably are losing their memory...


As a Bears fan, I want to at least make the playoffs...at least the Bengals have had that going for them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jets are gonna give me a heart attack tonight with the bipolar ness . 

Marshall and Alshon are gonna eat us , we have to put pressure on cutler and pound the ball , cause our running game is legit 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I'm just going to enjoy a good and promising season for a change. With the exception of Browns fans, y'all don't know what it's like to root for a franchise like this for most of your life. I've been a Bengals fan longer than most of you have been alive. So I'm going to squeeze every drop of enjoyment I can get out of this year.
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


I want to apolgize for what I feel is the whiny tone of this post. I was at work and had just been told the vacation time I was taking this week was suddenly not going to happen. So I confess to having felt a bit surly and letting that come through a bit. I'll try to stick to drunk posting at home. That is all.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Xile44 said:


> Jets are gonna give me a heart attack tonight with the bipolar ness .
> 
> Marshall and Alshon are gonna eat us , we have to put pressure on cutler and pound the ball , cause our running game is legit
> 
> ...




You have Chris Johnson. Your running game is shit. :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris Johnson might not be that 2,006 rushing yards guy anymore, but he can still get it done imo.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't see Green Bay making a deep playoff run. They are too much of a finesse team to impose their will on physical teams. They also still run Dom Caper's Two-Hand-Touch defense, so there's that too. With Clay Matthews injured again hopefully Jayrone Elliott can get some playing time.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*WEEK 3: TJAX clutch GOAT coin flip skills*



Sidewinder400 said:


> You have Chris Johnson. Your running game is shit. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



They also happen to have Chris Ivory , it's a good tandem for the Jets . Don't see what you're getting at? Its also funny that Chicago has a shit rushing defense and CJ performs well on Mondays so we'll see 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Ivory has been exceptional this year. You guys should have no problems running on DA BEARS. We have, perhaps, the worst run defense in the NFL.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*WEEK 3: TJAX clutch GOAT coin flip skills*

Yup this should be an interesting game, while bears have a shit rushing defense , jets have a shit passing defense. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm praying Rex & Thurman has that Jets defense fired up. I'm only 12 points up on my fantasy and Matt Forte needs to be limited tonight.

Aiming for 3-0!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Geno looking sharp


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I just had a flashback to 2006 and it was glorious. Defensive Bears TD! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the way the D is playing so far. Keep it up plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> I like the way the D is playing so far. Keep it up plz.




:ti Geno.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone should probably warn the Bucs that that Steelers just signed James Harrison :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

R-E-F-S REFS! REFS! REFS!

Am i doing that right? :side: Got to totally thank the refs for those points. BS PI call IMO.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Forte with a great rushing first quarter. :jaydamn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Plz be ok Marshall.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Forte with a great rushing first quarter. :jaydamn


Indeed. Couldn't be happier with my fantasy :


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Man, the Bears are beat up. 2 OL, 1 FB, 2 WR's, 1 LB, 1 S, 1 CB.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great drive there. Glad Marshall's back.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> Man, the Bears are beat up. 2 OL, 1 FB, 2 WR's, 1 LB, 1 S, 1 CB.


I blame the water supply of the city of Chicago. All the athletes seem to be getting hurt in the city. I hope you only drink bottled water bro, otherwise please stay safe.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah Fuller. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This is cringeworthy. Jets suck suck suck.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cmon marshall do something


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Just bought my plane ticket to Chicago. My tryout for safety is on Wednesday. :side:

So many injuries.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i need this to go to overtime


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Woo lawdy, these kind of games aren't good for the blood pressure. Should've put this team away sooner, but oh well, I'll take the win anyway I can get it. Bring on the Packers!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

100.06 - 95.70

3-0 fantasy baby!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Jets defense is as legitimate as any in the NFL. They're formidable against any team. 

Kyle Fuller is a young stud.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*WEEK 3: TJAX clutch GOAT coin flip skills*

That fumble should of been returned for a TD. Second week in a row Jets get a TD taken away but Jets aren't going anywhere without Decker on the field . Geno is so bipolar to 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Johnson is done.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

First time playing fantasy football and I'm setting pretty at 3-0, plus earning the most points in the entire league

Oh, and going 11-5 in pickem

Good Week 3 for me


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rank #1 in my NFL fantasy league
Rank #1 in NCAA Pick'em
Rank #4 in NFL Pick'em
Still in the Survival League
Cincinnati Bengals 3-0
Cincinnati Bearcats 2-0

No words :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 3rd in both pick'em games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Jets couldn't even beat the Bears 4th string defense out there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

didnt they get two TDs off turnovers/penalties?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I need to go back and watch NFL Rewind tomorrow afternoon. Jets were in the redzone quite a few times. Just unacceptable. I don't know how Rex still has patience with this Geno experiment.

EDIT: Nvm. I'm not going back and watch that garbage. I'll just look it up... 

Redzone efficiency: 1-6 = 16.7%. Just sad. Geno threw the ball *43* times and they only ran the ball 26 times for 114 yards ( combining everybody ) against a defense that usually folds for 150-180+ on the ground. Lackadaisical effort by their O-Line btw. Very winnable game for the Jets and they just gave it away by having bad mental lapses and inconsistent Geno ( who shouldn't had thrown the ball that much to begin with ). Jets suck suck suck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of run games, that Bears run game right now. :jay


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> didnt they get two TDs off turnovers/penalties?




It still results in the Jets losing to the Bears back ups for back ups.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun night of MNF all around.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems like everyone has us #1 in these power rankings...

I still don't think we're better than Seattle and Denver, but as a fan I appreciate the praise. Our own running game is still a work in progress. It takes a while to fully develop that smashmouth mentality ( luckily we're in the AFC North and that helps a lot ). But Hue is doing wonders and I like that he included a West Coast style in our offense. Jeremy Hill needs to get more involved btw. He averages more ypc than Gio. Gio is really the finesse guy. I want to see the bruiser ( Hill ) more.

Oh yeah, btw, fuck you Jay Gruden. Been wanting to say that for awhile :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tolbert is on IR/Designated to return. fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardinals not being #1 is both insulting and a tragedy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seattle
Denver
Cincinnati
Arizona
San Diego
Philadelphia
New England
Chicago
Baltimore
Atlanta

That's how I feel it should be basing off performance. But it's just opinions at the end.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs should be 2-1. If we played the Titans next week in a rematch, we would trounce them. Fuck that game.

In other news, we will beat the Patriots.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs should be 2-1. If we played the Titans next week in a rematch, we would trounce them. Fuck that game.
> 
> *In other news, we will beat the Patriots.*


Hopefully. Arrowhead is gonna be rockin', they're trying to break the sound record again.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Stad, do you feel like the Chiefs should do what we did in 2010, and just split it about 50-50 with Charles and Davis? Or just run the triple option. I like the sound of that one the best :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story...iborne-dallas-cowboys-hears-lineup-news-bolts


poor old mo, must be hard being that big of a bust.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

LUCK said:


> http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story...iborne-dallas-cowboys-hears-lineup-news-bolts
> 
> 
> poor old mo, must be hard being that big of a bust.


:mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bradshaw:

25 carries, 150 yards, 12 receptions, 114 yards, 3 TDs.

START THE MAN.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I should grab him from waivers. He's been highly productive.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Steelers being ahead of us in the ESPN Power Rankings :banderas Do they even watch football


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought everyone was aware that power rankings were the biggest joke in sports and shouldnt be taken as a credible ranking.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I CAN STILL LAUGH AT IT RAJ


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Stad, do you feel like the Chiefs should do what we did in 2010, and just split it about 50-50 with Charles and Davis? Or just run the triple option. I like the sound of that one the best :mark:


Triple but i'm fine with either or.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bortles starting now. Jacksonville to go 13-3 and win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

He should've been starting since the first game. He was the most-ready rookie QB imo. No reason for Jacksonville to keep on starting Mr. Checkdown Henne...

Teddy Bridgewater finally get to show what he's got as well ( Cassel fractured his foot ). I think he'll do good. He has good mobility in the pocket ( which is what most of the NFL is geared towards now ). Hopefully Matt Asiata steps up and helps out that running game too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Probably because they didn't wanna leave Bortles out to dry with a bunch of scrubs/guys who wouldn't be apart of their future. They weren't going anywhere this year so I wasn't disappointed with his early benching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

₵A$H®;39967234 said:


> I should grab him from waivers. He's been highly productive.


Why is Ahmad Bradshaw on waivers?



udfk said:


> i thought everyone was aware that power rankings were the biggest joke in sports and shouldnt be taken as a credible ranking.


Well yeah that's why they have divisions and conferences so there's no need to have woat rankings.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Why is Ahmad Bradshaw on waivers?


My guess is as good as yours. Some folks in my league are sleepin.

Just picked up Travis Kelce too. Alex Smith has been going to him quite often. He should give me some solid points over the next couple of weeks.

EDIT: Someone grabbed Bradshaw. So much for that :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh Claiborne...unk3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How is Brees throwing punches not a penalty again?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Bortles starting now. Jacksonville to go 13-3 and win the Super Bowl.


:Out


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not to familiar with Morris Claiborne. Is he a bad fit for the defensive scheme Dallas runs or does he just suck?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Trade him to Seattle. They probably make him a star.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ESPN suspended Bill Simmons THREE WEEKS for calling Goodell a liar on his podcast. ~___~



> "Goodell, if he didn’t know what was on that tape, he’s a liar,” Simmons said Monday on his podcast, via Mediaite.com. “I’m just saying it. He is lying. I think that dude is lying. If you put him up on a lie detector test that guy would fail. For all these people to pretend they didn’t know is such f–king bullsh-t. It really is. It’s such f–king bullsh-t. And for him to go in that press conference and pretend otherwise, I was so insulted. I really was.”
> “I really hope somebody calls me or emails me and says I’m in trouble for anything I say about Roger Goodell,” Simmons said. “Because if one person says that to me, I’m going public. You leave me alone. The Commissioner’s a liar and I get to talk about that on my podcast. . . . Please, call me and say I’m in trouble. I dare you.”


Means we won't be getting the NBA preview podcasts soon. :sad:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed with Bill here.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe what he said was taken out of context. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Only 3 weeks Brandon


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ESPN really does protect the shield.

Rice initially gets 2 weeks for what he did. Simmons got 3 just for criticism of the way it was handled.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*WEEK 4: TJAX clutch GOAT coin flip skills*

Simmons moral high horse schtick is getting ti....me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it was more that he was challenging ESPN and all that then what he actually said about Goodell. Olbermann has been calling for his resignation a few times and hasn't gotten anything, and Simmons wrote a mailbag a few weeks ago ripping him.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

A Bostonian and New Yorker bashing each other shocker.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 4 predictions

NYG @ WAS: WAS
GB @ CHI: CHI
BUF @ HOU: BUF
TEN @ IND: IND
CAR @ BAL: BAL
DET @ NYJ: DET
TB @ PIT: PIT
MIA vs. OAK: OAK
JAX @ SD: SD
PHI @ SF: PHI
ATL @ MIN: ATL
NO @ DAL: NO
NE @ KC: NE

Battle of the Byes - Who Has the LEAST Amount of Shitty News?
CIN vs. CLE: CIN
STL vs. AZ: STL
DEN vs. SEA: SEA


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't be shocked if Miami does lose to Oakland in London. Tannehill is on the hot seat more than ever right now and with a loss, an the bye week after this week, the Moore change more than likely could be eminent. I'm not a fan of mid season changes at the QB/coaching spots but with that bye next week it would be a fine time to make it. For as much hate as he gets down here, I still look at all the drops we're having, Moreno being out, Miller not being a true #1, the defense not knowing how to tackle, the staff not having the best guys in on defense and injuries. A whole hodgepodge of bullshit. Need to get back on track this week with a W, take that bye to get things straight and then see what we can do against a struggling Green Bay team. The East is up for grabs in the AFC, just need to get shit together and we'll be okay. 

Was really impressed with the Steelers on Sunday night. Big Ben still got some game left. Speaking of two time SB winning QBs, Eli showed that he's got some fight left as well.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Unimpressed with Philbin. Has all the "Playmakers" bullshit but nothing substantial to point to and say he's offset it on the field.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I look at it like this. If the defense isn't tackling, if backs aren't finding holes and receivers are dropping passes[which all pertains to the current Miami Dolphins], you can't blame coaching. Philbin hasn't showed me much as far as adjustments mid game and game planning but overall, the team is to blame for their poor play and execution at the end of the day. Blaming coaching is almost always a cop out in my eyes to make up for not wanting to just say your guys are sucking out there. I'm more worried about the play on the field then the plays being called. Where I blame coaching is when the personnel isn't right. The best players should be playing. Not the highest paid. Sadly, in all sports, that's the case. The highest paid players usually always get the nod and benefit of the doubt over younger, more hungrier and just overall better players.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Only 3 weeks Brandon


wat


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> 't right. The best players should be playing. Not the highest paid. Sadly, in all sports, that's the case. The highest paid players usually always get the nod and benefit of the doubt over younger, more hungrier and just overall better players.


You'd think this would wake up ownerships, office, and coaches when making this decision after this:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^wat. he's had the job since day 1 and his contract is only that low due to fixed level contracts.

Brady is the perfect example.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually. Wilson is a good example of what I'm talking about. Low pick who beat out a guy who was brought in with a chunky contract. The Dolphins have a lot of low draft picks that I think should be given that treatment, granted most of them are injured but it's been tough seeing Chris McCain benched most of the time in favor of the scrub Phillip Wheeler. All McCain did in his first game was block a punt that set up a quick early touchdown. And was promptly benched for most of the second game. fpalm This is where I give Philbin shit.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Giants vs Redskins who's watching, I could care less who wins just have them beat the shit outta each other.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cousins: 5 career starts, 3 300+ yard games. Damn.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If the Giants can get a pass rush like that all night, Cousins won't survive.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Redskins secondary is dog poop...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Larry Donnell :bow

Good to see Ryan Clark looks exactly the same with the Redskins as he did with the Steelers: in everyone else's highlights.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Larry donnell kada thank you


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like RGIII will have a team to come back to after all lol that was abysmal by Cousins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Skins just need to trade or cut Griffin. If they don't believe in him, let him go try to stay healthy elsewhere.

At this point, Griffin's speed might be sapped from all of his leg injuries. He's definitely at a disadvantage if this is the case.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

trade him to the Rams for the most lulz imo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fisher would prefer Hill over Griffin :draper2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit was that ever a reality check for Cousins. He was god awful. Thanks got I wasn't going up against Eli in either of my fantasy leagues.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got home from work and saw the score. The Giants actually had offense? :ti


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

And Guess Who Started Cousins This Week :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> And Guess Who Started Cousins This Week :side:


And guess who started Larry LEGEND this week?










Yeah, I did dat.

Between that, drafting Hurns, Watkins and Benjamin.. I might be having the greatest Fantasy year of all times.

http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/boxsco...easonId=2014&view=scoringperiod&version=quick

Ugh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Who the hell is Broken Wings?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMr, I believe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TAKE THESE BROKEN WINGS

AND LEARN TO FLY AGAIN LEARN TO LIVE SO FREE

Yes SW you're going to beat my poverty team this week.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Whatdaya think guys

start Reggie Bush vs the Jets?
or
start Arian Foster against the Bills?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Foster is questionable with his hamstring today. So even if he does play, you won't see him at 100%. I'll start Bush.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK SKY SPORTS FOR NOT GIVING ME REDZONE THIS WEEK, if i wanted to watch the shittyness between the raiders and dolphins i would have got tickets.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Panthers vs Steve

It feels so wrong


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts recover an onside kick in the 1st quarter. LOL.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well damn between this incapability to defend the run and these damn ref calls so far looks like Rodgers is gonna have to pull a Cena and overcome the odds (but these are legitimate odds).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You can't bring down ANDREW LUCK. He doesn't care if you're the top pass offense in the league. :luck2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

loving this Green Bay/Chicago game.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve Smith destroying the Panthers

Good move Gettleman ....AT LEAST WE STILL HAVE BYRON BELL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I AM Glacier said:


> Steve Smith destroying the Panthers
> 
> Good move Gettleman ....AT LEAST WE STILL HAVE BYRON BELL


I know a 15 year old that I've seen block better than Byron Bell. 

Smitty pls stop


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hyde with DEFENSIVE VALUE! Man this game is crazy. Rodgers on his game today. Too bad I wasnt on my Gridiron game today and played Johnson (who I thought was much more healthy than he apparently is today) over a very fired up Smitty. Hey though Bears/Packers is what truly matters.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DAT BEARS CLOCK MANAGEMENT AT THE END OF THE FIRST HALF.



Also, I have Steve Smith on my bench in one of my league. Fuck me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dat play by Rodgers :banderas

Dat penalty though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:sadpanda

Panthers schedule is insane the next 6 weeks or so. Fuck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This W felt damn good. Thank you Smitty. :flacco1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a horrible game today. Turnovers, Rodgers, and no fucking pass rush to speak of doomed us.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone watching Steelers-Bucs?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions :mark: Great win with Calvin being essentially a decoy. Ebron with his first TD catch, Tate had a huge game, and Stafford tore it up. Great start through the first 4 games. Hopefully some of the maturity they've seem to have gotten is legit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

watching the end of Pitt/TB now cause it's the only think interesting on right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking Texans are delaying the inevitable. Just roll over and die already.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my fucking god... this is not possible. Screw you Pittsburgh, why do you keep fucking with my emotions?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike 'PUT ON YOUR WING TIPPED SHOES' Glennon


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn, I love you TAMPA. :zayn3


:lel @ these shitty stories against Jim Harbaugh.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Now, I shouldnt celebrate early and it could backfire...but to the guy who decided the Eagles +5.5, Thank you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking Texans are delaying the inevitable. Just roll over and die already.


Which is?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking Texans are delaying the inevitable. Just roll over and die already.


:lel


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Which is?





HiddenFlaw said:


> :lel


Losing the division lead to the scoring leaders: THE LUCKS.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good god he's not human


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The 'boys starting off real strong.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Brye said:


> The 'boys starting off real strong.


So did the Broncos in Foxborough last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Sonic said:


> So did the Broncos in Foxborough last year.


Oh, trust me, I know. Just making an observation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SUCK MY BALLS, SAINTS, JUST SUCK MY FUCKING BALLS


My boy, Romo, MY BOY, ROMO, the tears are flowing <3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a horrible fake punt play. :lol

Better off just going for it with Brees.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP NFC South

Bucs might win the division.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans vs cowboys :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cowboys tied for 1st after 4 weeks, something not even the most die hard of Cowboy fans envisioned before the year. Divisions a little more competitive than most thought as well. Still very early.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Andrew Luck: 69%, 13 TDs, and 1300 yards.


*ELITE*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LEADING MY 4-0 FANTASY SQUAD :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tearing up the Jags and Titans is real impressive, yeah.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is Oakland ever going to let Schaub play?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> Andrew Luck: 69%, 13 TDs, and 1300 yards.
> 
> 
> *ELITE*


He already put himself in that category last year by beating the league's 3 best teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Tearing up the Jags and Titans is real impressive, yeah.



Against the titans

Romo: 19/29 176 yards 1 TD

Dalton: 15/23 169 yards, 1 INT(Sanu 1/1 1 TD 18 yards)

Alex Smith: 19/35 202 yards, 1 TD, 3 INTs

Luck: 29/39 394 Yards, 4 TD, 1 INT

:kobe8


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bridgewater is da troof. Already better than Ponder and Cassel... sad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Teddy Bridgewater is special. I remember watching the draft and I said it's going to be a big mistake for anyone who needed a QB to pass on him. They're going to regret that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

To be fair, Romo could've done a lot more damage but he wasn't 100%. He's still not quite 100%, but he's getting close. Dez got hurt that game too. Dallas really leaned on the run game vs the Titans. It was dominant.

Defensive STATS can be misleading looking at only a few games.


Have I mentioned how I love the Dallas offensive line?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dallas's line is really awesome right now. Chicago's line has also improved in the past few years, but not quite like that. Jealous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They still got some issues with pass protection, but that comes more from experience. The run blocking is elite though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Is Oakland ever going to let Schaub play?


I heard that he had family issues to take care of.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

4-0 in fantasy with a 132.32 - 57.18 blowout


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> To be fair, Romo could've done a lot more damage but he wasn't 100%. He's still not quite 100%, but he's getting close. Dez got hurt that game too. Dallas really leaned on the run game vs the Titans. It was dominant.
> 
> Defensive STATS can be misleading looking at only a few games.
> 
> ...


I know this feeling. It's amazing when your QB gets protection. When I watched when I was younger I didn't understand the importance of a great line play, with the Colts it was a given and Peyton's release time made it incredibly hard to hit him, but only when our line started to suck around 2010 did I realize how necessary and awesome it is to have great line play.

That is the major difference, so far, for the Colts from last year to this year. Our line is actually creating some holes for the running backs and LUCK FINALLY has time. He is rather amazing when he has time. He didn't scramble all game last game and I think that's a good thing because, even though he's fully capable of it, he won't resort to it unless it's necessary and it wasnt last game(no sacks allowed either).

Btw it was apparently Garrett that convinced JERRAH to draft linemen. looks like you owe some credit after all. :side:

Okay no one is going to take my Luck ELITE comments srsly because of BIAS, but what about Super Charger Rivers? He has absolutely shredded defenses these last two years(last year with a bunch of inexperienced receivers) and I think he's the MVP so far, which I know means nothing after week 4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It seems like it's you and me as the only guys that think Luck is the shit. 

Chargers have a pretty weak schedule. This is a team that is primed for challenging the Broncos. I'm serious.




Bills benched Manuel for Kyle Orton. Not sure what to think of that except I guess Manuel is done in Buffalo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> 4-0 in fantasy with a 132.32 - 57.18 blowout


Holy shit. Who do you have on your team?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ELI + TE = ELITE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice SD. Title changed to that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> It seems like it's you and me as the only guys that think Luck is the shit.
> 
> Chargers have a pretty weak schedule. This is a team that is primed for challenging the Broncos. I'm serious.
> 
> ...


Add me to the Luck is elite wagon b-t-dubs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pro-football-reference.c...aft_pos_is_k=Y&draft_pos_is_p=Y&&&&&&offset=0

"Trent Richardson just became the 344th RB since the merger with at least 500 carries. The only RB with a lower per-carry average is Michael Haddix." :duck


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Longest fucking page ever


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can everyone pls say Luck is elite so Magic can stop bringing it up every day


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol he'll still bring up Luck everyday, it'll just be in a different context.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr do you think DeMarco will actually get to 2000 yards? He's on pace for 2100+ right now, don't think he'll get that much but if his health can hold up I don't think it's far-fetched for him to get 2K.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Jesus, Michael Wilbon is such a Cowboys hater. Probably just pissed the Bears got smocked yesterday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11613194/jonathan-dwyer-arizona-cardinals-charged-hitting-wife

Damn, nine charges. :lol




Zeppex said:


> Jesus, Michael Wilbon is such a Cowboys hater. Probably just pissed the Bears got *smocked* yesterday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Safety LaRon Landry busted for PEDs. 4 game ban. You can google it or rotoworld it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That has to be the least surprising PED bust in NFL history.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*WEEK 4: ELI + TE = ELITE!*

EJ Manuel benched. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kyle Orton still in the league? :dahell

Looks like Manuel won't start no where else anymore...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Consider me hesitant to jump on the LUCK bandwagon. Has all the tools/potential in the world but I need more than four games for me to crown him that. You could find 4 games in a row of a lot of good QBs that were comparable. I think Elite is top 5. Is he top 5? Not right now. Will he be eventually? Probably. Not right now though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40154745 said:


> Kyle Orton still in the league? :dahell
> 
> Looks like Manuel won't start no where else anymore...





He just wanted out of Dallas, this mofo was never going to actually retire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Who's ready for a Chiefs win?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> EJ Manuel benched. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Mr do you think DeMarco will actually get to 2000 yards? He's on pace for 2100+ right now, don't think he'll get that much but if his health can hold up I don't think it's far-fetched for him to get 2K.


No I don't. 2K total yards is definitely more likely. It's all on if he can play 16 games. Also the o line needs to stay to healthy. Even with all this in place, some teams will devote their game plan to stopping the run.


They showed a stat of RBs that went 4/4 in rushing for 100 yards and 1 TD to start the season. Others on that list were Jim Brown, OJ Simpson, and Emmitt Smith. lol there's some ELITE company.

Jim Brown, OJ Simpson, Emmitt Smith, and DeMarco Murray

TWO COWBOYS HAVE DONE THIS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HighFiveGhost said:


>












This is gold.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> That has to be the least surprising PED bust in NFL history.


PEDs would make it harder to achieve that muscle mass brah. It'd help him get that cut look though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright offensive line NE-Don't be so offensive this week. 

It's freaking KC.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The CHIEFS-Not offensive. 
Redskins-Offensive. 

#Yup


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats looking awful, even worst than last week. No shame in losing to a good team at their place, but can't be looking this bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's too bad they arent playing a good team.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Kansas City hangs 50 on the Patriots for all those years of them running up the score on other teams


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

How hard is Cincy getting right now?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> How hard is Cincy getting right now?












:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure why people get mad about a team running up the score.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If you don't like getting scored on, stop the opponent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope everyone runs the score up on the Pats for years to come. If any team/fanbase deserve, it's them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't see this entire game, but KC looked good tonight. Tough team to beat at home. AFC West is wide open as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

No way the Pats make the superbowl with that O-line. To me it comes between three teams to represent the AFC: Denver, San Diego, and Cinci. Cinci worries me still with Dalton's play in the post season. SD seems like they have a great chance and Denver is Denver.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> I hope everyone runs the score up on the Pats for years to come. If any team/fanbase deserve, it's them.


If the Patriots somehow make it to Glendale against us, we'll be sure to do it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Boston has had a pretty good last 10-12 years across all sports.

Doesn't hurt for them to have a shitty year across the board.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Oakland just fired Dennis Allen.

It doesn't matter how many coaches Oakland goes through. They have too many "journeyman" in their organization. They need to literally clean house and start over.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Oakland is the biggest joke in the entire NFL. They have been for years now.

How about them Chiefs though?? :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

₵A$H®;40198489 said:


> Oakland just fired Dennis Allen.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many coaches Oakland goes through. They have too many "journeyman" in their organization. They need to literally clean house and start over.


Geez, that place is like a revolving door for head coaches. :lol


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Stad said:


> :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oakland is indeed a mess. They look at their bitter AFC West rivals and see good teams. This team used to dominate this division at one time, but they've been shit for a long time now. I really don't know if they ever get good again.

Commitment to Excellence is so long gone they don't even know what those words mean.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> I hope everyone runs the score up on the Pats for years to come. If any team/fanbase deserve, it's them.


If any player deserves to have it done to him, it's Tom Brady. He throws fits and pouts like a 10 year old girl


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kobe. said:


> I hope everyone runs the score up on the Pats for years to come. If any team/fanbase deserve, it's them.


Who cares. You don't want someone to run the score up on you? Don't fucking get blown out. Regardless of which team is on the receiving end. People that cry over that sound like a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I have no problem with a team running up the score. I was actually pissed at the Sox this year when they complained about Yunel Escobar stealing when they were down like 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Which is exactly why EVERY team should show no sympathy to Boston or their fans. :toomanykobes


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I lost by less than a point because Julian Edelman couldn't manage to get 5 more yards or another catch. I'm about a 15 on the rage scale atm. May have to break something.

EDIT: Also fuck Boston. As bad as New Yorkers without the self awareness to know how bad they are.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kobe. said:


> Which is exactly why EVERY team should show no sympathy to Boston or their fans. :toomanykobes


Damn right they shouldn't. Just like the Patriots shouldn't give a fuck what other teams have to say.

In week 3 the Colts were blowing the Jags out by 30 at halftime yet Luck played all but one or two series the entire game, didn't hear you complaining about running up the score then all you were doing was marking out about Luck's stats.

And no I didn't expect you to complain about running up the score, because it's fucking retarded for anyone to get mad over something trivial like that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not complaining about anything nor saying running up the score is a bad thing. 


I'm saying I hope every single team that has a chance to do it, should do it to the Pats. Not sure what youre arguing about here.


Also Luck was pulled around the 10 minute mark of the fourth in both games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Please, you're always whining about the Pats "running up the score". This has been ongoing for years.

But whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

For years? Pats havent been blowing out teams since 2012. I havent exactly had a lot to complain about. :hayden3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WEEK 5: ELI + TE = ELITE!*



Kobe. said:


> For years? Pats havent been blowing out teams since 2012. I havent exactly had a lot to complain about. :hayden3


lol. Since 2012 huh?

I guess you forgot about the playoffs last year when LeGarrette Blount turned into Earl Campbell and murked the Colts :hayden3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Never complained about that or when they did it to us two years ago. :toomanykobes


It's okay though, I'm sure week 14 will go much differently. And I'm hoping you guys can win the division again just so we can play you again next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Colts play the Patriots anyway because they're scheduled to play the AFC East next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

^ Magic pls learn the scheduling rotations :kobe3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If you really wanted to embarrass a team you could get in the winning formation in the 3rd quarter and continue to just take a knee.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Brady


I hate that piece of shit, I love it when he ends up looking like the ****** he is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DarkStark said:


> *If you really wanted to embarrass a team you could get in the winning formation in the 3rd quarter and continue to just take a knee.*


like this?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kansas City vs San Fran next week..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs vs Niners will be a good game next week, Chiefs can beat them IMO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> ^ Magic pls learn the scheduling rotations :kobe3


Kaep is #23 now. Brady is #24.



> Brady is completing just 59 percent of his passes. He has 791 yards in four games. He has just four touchdowns. His yards per attempt is among the lowest in the league. Against the Chiefs he had 159 yards and two interceptions.


lel


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Today the FCC is voting on if the NFL can keep their blackout policy in place. It's expected to be getting the axe, along with MLB's blackout policy. Rejoice everywhere from local fans.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

If the Chiefs play like they did last night, they could beat any team. We just have too many mismatches for the opposing defense to handle. Davis is one of the top backs in the league (no joke) and Charles is obviously Charles. They open up so many passing lanes and with Kelce as our main target, I wouldn't want to have those lanes open if I were a defender. His after catch ability is amazing.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Uff. 

Here I was hoping that the Patriots would finally hit the switch and show improvement, only to wake up and see the meltdown.

Next week the Bengels, fresh off a bye week. Great. :no:
Back to back weeks of waking up to see a slaughter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> If the Chiefs play like they did last night, they could beat any team. We just have too many mismatches for the opposing defense to handle. Davis is one of the top backs in the league (no joke) and Charles is obviously Charles. They open up so many passing lanes and with Kelce as our main target, I wouldn't want to have those lanes open if I were a defender. His after catch ability is amazing.


They played well but tap the brakes there. New England is not New England anymore. They're slipping back to being New England. The Dolphins beat them up and the Dolphins can't beat any team when they play their best.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RIP New England!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Noto has Brady ever been benched?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals schedule now :yum:

Oct 5	@New England - W
Oct 12	Carolina - W	
Oct 19	@Indianapolis - W	
Oct 26	Baltimore - W	
Nov 2	Jacksonville - W	
Nov 6	Cleveland - W	
Nov 16	@New Orleans - L
Nov 23	@Houston - W	
Nov 30	@Tampa Bay - W	
Dec 7	Pittsburgh - W	
Dec 14	@Cleveland - L
Dec 22	Denver - L	
Dec 28	@Pittsburgh - W

This is going to be a special year :watson


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

^ :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

care to put some scores, cash?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash has gone full on DWEEB this season. This guy needs an immense humbling. Guess when that will come? January. Like always.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No prob (Y)

Oct 5	@New England - 34-7
Oct 12	Carolina - 28-10	
Oct 19	@Indianapolis - 42-20	
Oct 26	Baltimore - 17-14	
Nov 2	Jacksonville - 59-0	
Nov 6	Cleveland - 21-17	
Nov 16	@New Orleans - 23-27
Nov 23	@Houston - 31-14	
Nov 30	@Tampa Bay - 41-3	
Dec 7	Pittsburgh - 35-9	
Dec 14	@Cleveland - 20-23
Dec 22	Denver - 27-30	
Dec 28	@Pittsburgh - 27-0


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash go back to posting copy/paste tweets/links and pictures. It's the only thing you're good at.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Good afternoon JM. Looking forward to our games. Go Steelers! (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Gotta give you credit, Cash, not even I'm not over confident enough to predict blow out after blowout.

Looking forward to week 7. I have a feeling Dalton won't be feeling so lucky then that'll he be good Dalton and you'll see what it means to truly to have an elite QB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

We have superbowl winning talent. Just like how I said it was going to be with our first 3 opponents, we're going to impose our will on everyone. We just let our guard down at Baltimore. If it wasn't for those redzone miscues, it would've been 35-0 instead of 15-0 in the 1st half. It's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Who is new on the Bengals? What's the difference from this year from last? Everyone thought they had Superbowl talent last year and it still ended the same way it always does.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like the Bungals pretty much got this superbowl locked up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> Who is new on the Bengals? What's the difference from this year from last?


It's not the matter of *who's* new, but I can point out who's responsible of our new *identity*. Hue Jackson. Go look back at my post in here. I've been saying it all this season. You'll find out October 19th.



JM said:


> Sounds like the Bungals pretty much got this superbowl locked up.


The AFC North yes. But I'm glad you have confidence in us too (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good use of bolding Cash. Really sets things straight.

I'm going to put your predictions in the OP so they don't get lost.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think that's necessary. They're just predictions. Basically opinions :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You've beat the Ravens, Falcons, and Titans. Dalton didnt play well in any of those games except against Falcons who just got lit up by TEDDY.

Sorry to break it to you, but you dont win superbowls with just a dominant defense/running game, the QB has to produce and yours still doesnt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but you dont win superbowls with just a dominant defense/running game, the QB has to produce and yours still doesnt.


66% completion percentage, 9 yards per completion, 95 QB rating so far. I'd say he's doing alright.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

2 total TDs, failing to mention that yards per attempt(not completion lel) is heavily skewed because of the Atlanta game where he had 11 yards per attempt, and that Sanu has outplayed him as a QB so far this year. :hayden3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK do you know which receiver set an NFL record this past weekend?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> UDFK do you know which receiver set an NFL record this past weekend?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> UDFK do you know which receiver set an NFL record this past weekend?


JJ Watt. First player in NFL history to have a TAINT, receiving touchdown, and some other stats in their first 4 years.

His team also won.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bengals are garbage. They aren't getting close to the Super Bowl.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> The Bengals are garbage. They aren't getting close to the Super Bowl.












You're better than JM man. Don't be that guy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Today the FCC is voting on if the NFL can keep their blackout policy in place. It's expected to be getting the axe, along with MLB's blackout policy. Rejoice everywhere from local fans.


You mean I'm going to get 16 Raider games next season :jose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> JJ Watt. First player in NFL history to have a TAINT, receiving touchdown, and some other stats in their first 4 years.
> 
> His team also won.


Don't be a cash.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40229090 said:


> You're better than JM man. Don't be that guy.




Doesn't take much to be better than a JM.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Last edited by ₵A$H® : Today at 06:27 PM.

Another VINTAGE Stealth edit from Cash after 2 other people posted.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

No, it's Tuesday dumb ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, save me, my GF made me go to Target with her, but I do get to use their free wifi so I have that going for me, which is nice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LaMichael James is a Dolphin. More than likely only here to help in the return game with Jarvis Landry struggling. Daniel Thomas actually looked competent and Damien Williams has been a nice surprise so I don't expect him to be any sort of factor in the running game. Practice squad is a possibility but I think we got him for a reason - return game. 

Good time for the bye week. Usually like late byes but we need to get some guys healthy and get shit together so this is a perfect time to have it. Big test coming out of it in two weeks so we'll see what good the rest and revaluation does.

Green Ellis drawing interest from a few teams. Thought he would have gotten scooped up earlier but shouldn't be much longer before he finds a new home.

Clowney is also ahead of schedule. They shouldn't rush him back though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> LaMichael James is a Dolphin. More than likely only here to help in the return game with Jarvis Landry struggling. Daniel Thomas actually looked competent and Damien Williams has been a nice surprise so I don't expect him to be any sort of factor in the running game. Practice squad is a possibility but I think we got him for a reason - return game.
> 
> Good time for the bye week. Usually like late byes but we need to get some guys healthy and get shit together so this is a perfect time to have it. Big test coming out of it in two weeks so we'll see what good the rest and revaluation does.
> 
> ...





Dolphins could always get Ricky Williams back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@JM: You would post my scores predictions in the OP; knowing undoubtedly those are going to be wrong. Why don't you just post my W-L predictions :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Because when you predict your team to win three 3 score games, three 4 score games, one 5 score game and one 8 score game you surely have to get your predictions remembered and reviewed.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

And no loses more than 4 points... let alone 2+ scores


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, I have the Bears winning out and winning every game by 14+. Please put this in the OP.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

If I was Tom Brady, I'd be pissed right now. He restructured his deal with the intention of getting talent around him that he can win with. Yes, he is beginning his decline but he still has another two or three good years left in the tank but the Patriots are hell-bent on winning on the cheap right now. Unless the plan is to find that quarterback and jettison Brady by the end of this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

₵A$H®;40248945 said:


> @JM: You would post my scores predictions in the OP; knowing undoubtedly those are going to be wrong. Why don't you just post my W-L predictions :lol


Brah last year I predicted the Colts schedule, like you did without scores, and gave them an 11-5 record(I'm psychic, I know). But not even if I had the nerve to predict blowout after blowout. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

59-0 blowout against Jacksonville :drake1. You posting them madden numbers Cash?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright fine. I'd admit I got too carried away yesterday and I was being a homer. How's this?:

Oct 5	@New England - 20-17
Oct 12	Carolina - 28-10	
Oct 19	@Indianapolis - 24-17	
Oct 26	Baltimore - 17-14	
Nov 2	Jacksonville - 31-6	
Nov 6	Cleveland - 21-17	
Nov 16	@New Orleans - 23-27
Nov 23	@Houston - 28-20	
Nov 30	@Tampa Bay - 24-3	
Dec 7	Pittsburgh - 27-17	
Dec 14	@Cleveland - 20-23
Dec 22	Denver - 27-30	
Dec 28	@Pittsburgh - 20-13


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

CASH getting trolled into a learning curve. :drake1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm getting a hard time here :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Surely it should be expected when a Bengals fan starts chirping.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

@ 49ers - L 27-24
@ Chargers - W 31-24
vs Rams - W 35-17
vs Jets - W 27-14
@ Bills - W 31-10
vs Seahawks - L 17-14
@ Raiders - W 30-13
vs Broncos - W 27-24
@ Cardinals - L 20-13
vs Raiders - W 38-10
@ Steelers - W 28-24
vs Chargers - W 30-23

Final Record - 11-5. It's attainable.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd flip 49ers and chargers in the first 2. And switch to a loss to the broncos. 10-6


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Star Dust said:


> I'd flip 49ers and chargers in the first 2. And switch to a loss to the broncos. 10-6


We can beat the Broncos at home. I thoroughly believe that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At this rate of these predictions, Pittsburgh is going to go 2-14 this year. 

Maybe next year I guess.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Steelers lost to the Bucs :ti


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> We can beat the Broncos at home. I thoroughly believe that.


Yes we can.

We could have beat them last year at home too. And I believe we would have beat them had we met in the playoffs. But I still don't predict that to happen this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> Steelers lost to the Bucs :ti


Pretty bad, could be worse though. Like losing 14 times twice in the last 6 years or something like that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Panthers just got raped by the best player in their franchise's history, Greg Hardy is out for the season, Cam Newton is playing hurt, the entire defense has gone to shit, Frank Alexander is now suspended for 10 games, the OL cannot block, and the starting RB is a rookie UDFK.

But at least I have Kelvin to be excited about.
*
Edit:* A rookie UDFA. I'd be even more concerned if UDFK was the Panthers' RB.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> The Panthers just got raped by the best player in their franchise's history, Greg Hardy is out for the season, Cam Newton is playing hurt, the entire defense has gone to shit, Frank Alexander is now suspended for 10 games, the OL cannot block, and the starting RB is a rookie UDFK.
> 
> But at least I have Kelvin to be excited about.


lol at how fucking bad our schedule is the next 7 weeks

bears, bengals, packers, seahawks, saints, eagles & falcons


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, that too. There's probably a couple of wins in there, but it's tough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That schedule doesn't look too bad, depending on if Alt/Saints are at home. Packers/Bears aren't great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> @ 49ers - L 27-24
> @ Chargers - W 31-24
> vs Rams - W 35-17
> vs Jets - W 27-14
> ...


so is 8-8, Chiefs are not better than the Chargers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I've seen nothing that says the Vikings can't sweep the NFC North, and the Packers and Bears aren't even the toughest team at this point.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 5 predictions

MIN @ GB: GB
CHI @ CAR: CHI
CLE @ TEN: CLE
STL @ PHI: PHI
ATL @ NYG: ATL
TB @ NO: NO
HOU @ DAL: HOU
BUF @ DET: DET
BAL @ IND: BAL
PIT @ JAX: PIT
AZ @ DEN: AZ
KC @ SF: SF
NYJ @ SD: SD
CIN @ NE: CIN
SEA @ WAS: SEA

Battle of the Byes:
MIA has already defeated OAK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kobe. said:


> so is 8-8, Chiefs are not better than the Chargers.


They're pretty even IMO.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> I've seen nothing that says the Vikings can't sweep the NFC North, and the Packers and Bears aren't even the toughest team at this point.




I was trying to think of something to say to this, I have nothing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers will still win the North. They're just now shaping into form. I hate it too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

totally the wrong thread. packers dont really seem all that to me at all. very beatable.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Most interesting matchup of the week:

Chicago's absolutely atrocious run defense against Carolina's absolutely depleted run game. Who will win this epic battle?


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

Being a life-long Bengals fan.... I really hate when they have any praise or expectations put on them. Talk about a team that doesn't handle hype or pressure very well. Let alone prime time games. I always hope that this is the year they put it all together, but I'm not about to feel confident in them as a top 5 team until they stop playing down to lesser competition, and win the games they are supposed to. Probably the reason Vegas oddsmakers have the Pats by 3. 

Sure hope this is the year... :stupid:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

The Patriots have shown absolutely zero indicators in 2014 that they can defeat a healthy Bengals team. Maybe it was January instead of October.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Packers will still win the North. They're just now shaping into form. I hate it too.


I'd say they're still a few weeks out before getting into form. The Packers have lost they're identity to a degree. They're a passing team that's trying to be a power run team and they don't have the size on the offensive line to impose their will on teams with a physical d-line.

The Packers have a good chance at winning the North because only the Bears and Packers matter in that division.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course the Jets suck when the Pats do. Because OF COURSE.

If the Dolphins win the the division Idzik should be fired and then shot.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve Smith has been crushing the Panthers in the media all week
oh lawd it hurts


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I AM Glacier said:


> Steve Smith has been crushing the Panthers in the media all week
> oh lawd it hurts




It's going to suck for Smith when he doesn't make the playoffs with Baltimore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kobe. said:


> totally the wrong thread. packers dont really seem all that to me at all. very beatable.


At their best they're better than any team in the North. It's a shitty division. Every team in the NFL is beatable. That's pointless to say.



Axeslinger0u812 said:


> Being a life-long Bengals fan.... I really hate when they have any praise or expectations put on them. Talk about a team that doesn't handle hype or pressure very well. Let alone prime time games. I always hope that this is the year they put it all together, but I'm not about to feel confident in them as a top 5 team until they stop playing down to lesser competition, and win the games they are supposed to. Probably the reason Vegas oddsmakers have the Pats by 3.
> 
> Sure hope this is the year... :stupid:


Now here's a real Bengals fan that has watched the team for more than 2 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

has it been more than 2 weeks since the Lions stomped them?...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

19-7 how BRUTAL.

LOL the Lions. I have Lions on my fantasy teams too, but that doesn't mean they'll do shit except job to the Packers when it counts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Now here's a real Bengals fan that has watched the team for more than 2 years.


So does this mean I'm a fake fan because I'm confident in my team?! :lmao

I had to sit through 2-14's, Palmer's leg injury, etc... It's been a long damn time to see a team this good in Cincinnati and I'm ecstatic about our future. Bengals fans have every right to feel excited right now. Please don't try and say such things...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40289177 said:


> So does this mean I'm a fake fan because I'm confident in my team?! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sit through 2-14's, Palmer's leg, etc... Please don't try and say such things.



Palmers leg was like 10 years ago, were you even born then?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Palmers leg was like 10 years ago, were you even born then?


2005 was our year until that happened.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40289273 said:


> 2005 was our year until that happened.




Stop avoiding the question.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Stop avoiding the question.


You asked me an sarcastic ( trolling ) question... But if it was serious, I'm 22.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

₵A$H®;40289177 said:


> So does this mean I'm a fake fan because I'm confident in my team?! :lmao
> 
> I had to sit through 2-14's, Palmer's leg injury, etc... It's been a long damn time to see a team this good in Cincinnati and I'm ecstatic about our future. Bengals fans have every right to feel excited right now. Please don't try and say such things...


No it just means you're not real about the team. Your confidence and optimism is a front.

Or you just started watching the Bengals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

You're kidding me right... Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^tbf, that's what everyone has been thinking about your recent trash talking. :hayden3

Id rather people more ridiculously optimistic about their teams, if they're at all good, rather than being terribly pessimistic.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Now I'm being called a fuckin bandwagon Bengals fan. A fuckin Bengals fan........ We haven't done shit for 24 years. GTFO with this bullshit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When your soul is crushed in January, you'll finally know that you can't tempt fate with the Bengals.


Well yeah bandwagon fans act EXACTLY like you. I'm not saying you're a bandwagon fan though. I said it's a possibility.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;40289177 said:


> So does this mean I'm a fake fan because I'm confident in my team?! :lmao
> 
> I had to sit through 2-14's, Palmer's leg injury, etc... It's been a long damn time to see a team this good in Cincinnati and I'm ecstatic about our future. *Bengals fans have every right to feel excited right now*. Please don't try and say such things...


Sure, anyone has the right to be excited. Some should just try to avoid it. Such as Bengals fans being excited about the Bengals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol I'm not taking this crap... Fuck this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash seems to be the type of guy that has the Cowboys NFL Shop page bookmarked. Just waiting for them to be good again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So then you're new to this football thing. That's cool, we were all new at one point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lulz, Cash had exactly 0 posts in the last NFL thread now he has the second most frequent poster. SURE I CAN POST GIFS AND STUFF IN THE NFL THREAD AND BE A BUNGALS FAN NO PROBLEM. MAJOR POST COUNTAGE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

youre getting trolled cash. it's okay. it'll get better. steeler fans used to get trolled all the time before they all disappeared.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> lulz, Cash had exactly 0 posts in the last NFL thread now he has the second most frequent poster. SURE I CAN POST GIFS AND STUFF IN THE NFL THREAD AND BE A BUNGALS FAN NO PROBLEM. MAJOR POST COUNTAGE.


Well JIM he didn't join the site until April of this year, so of course he didn't have any posts last season.

:dean


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> youre getting trolled cash. it's okay. it'll get better. steeler fans used to get trolled all the time before they all disappeared.


RIP Mystery and DH 



Notorious said:


> Well JIM he didn't join the site until April of this year, so of course he didn't have any posts last season.
> 
> :dean


He had 2 solid months to provide thorough analysis of the Bungals offseason wheeling and dealing before this thread was made.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> lulz, Cash had exactly 0 posts in the last NFL thread now he has the second most frequent poster. SURE I CAN POST GIFS AND STUFF IN THE NFL THREAD AND BE A BUNGALS FAN NO PROBLEM. MAJOR POST COUNTAGE.


I joined here in April. AND I DID post about the Bengals way before this season began... I remember because I had a pikachu avatar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lulz JM doesn't count IMP because we all know he's a NOT SO secret Ravens fan:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz, I was just listing those that no longer post. 

He still offers his words of pessimism from time to time.



JM said:


> He had 2 solid months to provide thorough analysis of the Bungals offseason wheeling and dealing before this thread was made.





₵A$H®;40290153 said:


> I joined here in April. AND I DID post about the Bengals way before this season began... I remember because I had a pikachu avatar.


Hi.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

YOU SEE THIS ( sorry for the cheap webcam ):



Spoiler










































And I have shirts, etc... Probably unlike some of you, I spend MONEY on my mothefuckin team. GTFO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

images.google.com

seriously tho, the shoes?

:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

there was way more, like jcarbos and others. pretty sure id just troll about Big Ben and they'd all get mad. I actually like Big Ben. He's a rapist like :kobe3


I spend very little money on team. What does that prove? I poverty stream 90% of my games though because they don't come on TV, I think that means more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brother I proudly have my Aaron Hernandez jersey in my closet


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> images.google.com
> 
> seriously tho, the shoes?
> 
> :ti


Go ahead and search. I just toke them pictures from my laptop....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash, you sir just got hidden texted.



Kobe. said:


> there was way more, like jcarbos and others. pretty sure id just troll about Big Ben and they'd all get mad. I actually like Big Ben. He's a rapist like :kobe3
> 
> 
> I spend very little money on team. What does that prove? I poverty stream 90% of my games though because they don't come on TV, I think that means more.


Now it's just me, taking names and making people cry.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Such trollage. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

........


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe this is why all those steeler fans disappeared.

is supersonic a 14er? if so youre getting my vote for new member of the year. sports>wrestling.

cash needs to learn how to keep up if he wants any consideration.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cash I will credit your naive and unrealistic confidence as greatly contributing to the Bengals if they win the Super Bowl. I might even give you more credit than Andy Dalton.


Pretty sure SuperSonic is an older member that returned. Actually not so sure anymore:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;40290385 said:


> ........


You always need to watch for hidden text. WF lesson #214.



Kobe. said:


> maybe this is why all those steeler fans disappeared.


Please expand on this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have nothing to say. Why you just worry about them garbage ass Cowgirls alright.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

trolling, JIM.


do I get something for when LUCK wins MVP?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/301746-super-sonic.html

^2014er


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

₵A$H®;40290545 said:


> I have nothing to say. Why you just worry about them garbage ass Cowgirls alright.


Have you seen their running game?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Cash needs to say where he's currently at on the rage scale.

Luck could win MVP. They're going to have to be 1st in the division first tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why are your feet so small?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Have you seen their running game?


Against the Titans, Rams, and the Saints ( on the road ).

Pop the champagne already...



Kobe. said:


> why are your feet so small?


Those are 10.5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool so you haven't seen the run game.

I'm not saying they're going to win anything. I'm just saying that offensive line is dominant. Anyone who has seen them would immediately agree. They gashed SF too, but you wouldn't know that since you didn't watch that game. Clearly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have better things to do than watching the Dallas Cowboys.....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you don't know what you're talking about with that other post. I already knew that though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I am very impressed with the Cowboys oline. It looks legit, although the same sample size is indeed small.

I hope the Lucks oline improvements are real and not just Titans being super awful. I recall quite a bit pressure by the Broncos in the first half on that game, but they had none in the second half. Eagles blitzed a lot, and did it well tbf, so it's hard to judge that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash also said the Steelers are old even though their average starter age is one of the youngest in the league. You can only learn so much only watching the Bengals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> I think Cash needs to say where he's currently at on the rage scale.


6/10 now.

Can't believe I got insulted for no reason though.



JM said:


> Cash also said the Steelers are old even though their average starter age is one of the youngest in the league. You can only learn so much only watching the Bengals.


(Y)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll give Philip Rivers the MVP if Chargers win the division. More impressive in AFC West compared to the South.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome to the sports section Cash. It's not for everyone.

Rivers has been impressive admittedly since I usually rag on him a great deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UDFK said:


> I am very impressed with the Cowboys oline. It looks legit, although the same sample size is indeed small.


Yeah they aren't the 2nd coming yet. Not yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cash, noto and I have dealt with consistent bandwagon claims. you broke down after the first one. come on now.

I want Murray to stay healthy. I really really want runningbacks to be consistently good again and for years at a time, no more of this top back one year and fall of the cliff the next(yes I know your oline is shitty, McCoy, DEAL WITH IT).

Football is a lot more fun to watch when the running game is actually involved.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> cash, noto and I have dealt with consistent bandwagon claims. you broke down after the first one. come on now.


I'm over it now. Completely over it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cowboys oline is looking legit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm a band wagon Bears fan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone here play fanduel?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

#Mark said:


> Does anyone here play fanduel?


Been playing since Week 15 last year. Won $25 once. Have been knocked out of the money twice during the MNF game. :sad:

I usually do the $10 buy in one that has like 20,000 people in it and like top 5000 get at least $25. It's fun but some weeks my team duds out.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I always completely forget that there's Thursday night football on until...well, Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Draft in CHI :mark:


Only a matter of time before Vegas hosts


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

All these Thursday night games so far have been blowouts. There hasn't been one single digit or even ten point game between them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Another turnover :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Toonami4Life said:


> All these Thursday night games so far have been blowouts. There hasn't been one single digit or even ten point game between them.


The trend continues next week when Hollywood Luck and Hollywood Reggie and Hollywood Vontae and Hollywood Hilton slaughter the overachieving mark ass Texans. HOLLA.... IF YA HEAR ME.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GIMME MORE RODGERS, GIMME MORE NELSON, GIMME MORE PACKERS DEFENSE. MAH FANTASY POINTS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, at least the Bears kept it competitive until the 3rd quarter. This one was over at the end of the 1st. :shaq


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Are any of these Thursday night games going to be competitive?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> The trend continues next week when Hollywood Luck and Hollywood Reggie and Hollywood Vontae and Hollywood Hilton slaughter the overachieving mark ass Texans. HOLLA.... IF YA HEAR ME.


:booklel

Thursday Night Football is terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> :booklel
> 
> Thursday Night Football is terrible.


It really is terrible. If the trend continues this season, then I can see the NFL dropping every team playing on Thursday night. I think the Thanksgiving games should only be the Thursday games. Now if they want to do Thursday games, then I suggest they do it for when the season is nearly over.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PACKERS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

If you're not a Vikings or Packers fan and chose to watch Thursday Night Football rather than an important PAC-12 clash or postseason baseball in front of intense crowds, take a look in the mirror and ask why you sip on so much of the NFL kool-aid.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen Yokozuna squashes that were less one sided than the Packers Vikings game tonight.

Next weeks matchup between the Colts and Texans should finally be a even game and whoever wins that game will likely win The AFC South.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

5 weeks in, and the closest Thursday night game so far has been a 20 point difference.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Bout time Lacy puts up some FANTASY POINTS for me. I mean, THAT'S ALL FOOTBALL IS ABOUT THESE DAYS AMIRITE?



₵A$H®;40290153 said:


> I joined here in April. AND I DID post about the Bengals way before this season began... I remember because I had a pikachu avatar.


How can anyone forget your pre season postings of half clothed men pulling semi-trucks by their teeth? 



RKing85 said:


> 5 weeks in, and the closest Thursday night game so far has been a 20 point difference.


I believe the Giants are the only road team to win on Thursday and they've kept that streak alive.

Speaking of New York, Beason is back this week, possibly. Odell Beckham looks like he'll be going too. I was high on the Giants in the offseason and I think they'll only get stronger in the weeks to come. Sucks seeing how well John Jerry is playing on their line. He was always pretty good at pass blocking but he's been solid in the run too, which is weird because the big dudes are usually the opposite but I think it was more about the zone scheme we were running. Versatile at either guard or tackle, thought losing him was bigger than a lot of fellow Dolfans believed but honestly my gripes this year aren't with the OL so it's not that big a deal right now. 

With the Phins off, I'm looking forward mostly to Ravens/Colts and Zona/Denver. Both road teams are looking to solidify themselves and these will be really good tests to measure where they're at with the higher echelon of the NFL. I know there's a lot of people who aren't completely sold on the Colts this year because they've beaten shitty teams/lost to the good ones but the way they've played vs the good teams [along with the fact they kinda got screwed vs Philly] I think they're more than deserving of being AFC Title game material.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good too see i missed nothing on Thursday Night. TNF ut.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like the best thursday games are actually on thanksgiving this year, all division games. 

Is the Vikings defense really that bad, or did Green Bay finally get that run game going? I thought Bridgewater was overrated coming into the draft, and his slide to the second round wasnt a surprise, but he actually looks like a much better option at qb than the other Min qb's.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

GB finally got Lacy going, plus they got Christian Ponder going which is always important. Teddy wouldn't have made much a difference tbh. Matt Asiata also didn't play out of his skull.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Teddy would've made a difference in the 1st half, but yeah he can't defense.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Prater cut.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-saints-done-season-tearing-meniscus-practice

Byrd out for the season. a hell of a pickup there saints, butcher your team for one defender and this happens. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Michigan.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^ I love looking at those maps. Blatant homerism is blatant. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not really homerism(as in being blatantly bias for your team while ignoring all logic and facts). they dominated the packers and are currently ahead of them in the standings. any fan would say their team is going to win the division in that situation.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Survey sent by the Alamodome - https://qaz1.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_0wHyWCcuA9VJgJn&id=group4&camefrom=EMCL_407062_18375721


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Now here's a real Bengals fan that has watched the team for more than 2 years.


Not sure how I feel about getting constantly overlooked in this regard. unk3
Have I been simply discarded as irrelevant, or does everyone just think I'm not trying hard enough to be a team mark?
Maybe *I* need to start posting in the sports section more. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

guys

am i a bandwagoner


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> guys
> 
> am i a bandwagoner




No, you're just dead on the trail of tears, left behind. Just like JM, except JM loves it in the behind.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bayless is predicting the Pats in the superbowl. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:skip



Pratchett said:


> Not sure how I feel about getting constantly overlooked in this regard. unk3
> Have I been simply discarded as irrelevant, or does everyone just think I'm not trying hard enough to be a team mark?
> Maybe *I* need to start posting in the sports section more. :hmm:


Hello Pratchett.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> Bayless is predicting the Pats in the superbowl. :lmao


we just got into october, magic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

what?


if that's supposed to mean "it's too early to tell, anything is possible", well that is true for most cases except when your oline is atrocious. that isnt easily fixed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pats cut Kenbrell Thompkins.


Well so much for his surprising rookie year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers pls

IDK if he's even decent but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Guy caught less than 50% of his targets his two years on the main roster. He's a p. good athlete but too many drops and missed opportunities.

I'd like to think he's headed to the practice squad since the guy who's taking his place on the roster is getting called up because of injuries to our linebackers but I wouldn't be surprised if another team swoops him up to try to give him a shot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo chiefs?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A lot of the Pats are dropping passes and he was an UDFA forced into a big role, kind of hard to be great right away.

GRONK has the lowest completion % out of all the TEs. I think he's at 48% and every other TE is over 50.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> :skip
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pratchett.


Hello MrMister. I am looking forward to the next two games. Besides SoupBro, who are the big Pats fans on here? I need to know who to be verbally sparring and sending illicit reps to after tomorrow. Thanks for any advice. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> Hello MrMister. I am looking forward to the next two games. Besides SoupBro, who are the big Pats fans on here? I need to know who to be verbally sparring and sending illicit reps to after tomorrow. Thanks for any advice. (Y)


Notorious and Champ off the top of my head. FORGIVE me if I left anyone out.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Good. I need to start picking up my game and talking more shit. I am getting ignored here. I even changed my sig to have Andy Dalton in it. It seems appropriate since I am the only one who defends him on a regular basis. If you can call telling everyone that he is not as bad as they think he is "defending"...

Anyway, I am sure this will be the year he proves all the haters wrong. 2014 will be the year of *The Ginger Tiger*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ANT BROWN > AJ btw


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone think KC can upset SF?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure why not? I would not consider it an upset.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please Cleveland. Keep the mistakes to a minimum today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We had a bye week and now we're falling apart? fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> We had a bye week and now we're falling apart? fpalm





You act like Cleveland was actually going to be good this year...or next year...or the year after.

:ti Kyle Orton
:ti Carolina
:ti This Cowboys and Houston game


...time to cut Robbie Gould.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cam plz stop being garbage and get a few TDs for me.

And this defense :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD VONTAE. Played that perfectly. Makes up for the fucking awful PI call before.

TOUCHDOWN. HOLLYWOOD DWAYNE.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Tony Romo escaping Watt and then with the td bomb.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Matt Prater pack your bags and come on to Detroit plz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuck me. Left Kendall Wright on my fantasy bench. 

God does New Orleans ever have problems this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Matt Prater pack your bags and come on to Detroit plz.


Playing for Jim Caldwell won't help his drinking problem though.

I speak from experience :|


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll take Caldwell over the moron Jim Schwartz any day. Guys look a little more disciplined now and are held accountable.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Luck's decision making is just bad today.

And a completely stupid play by Whalen there.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sidewinder400 said:


> You act like Cleveland was actually going to be good this year...or next year...or the year after.


Not good, just competent. There's a difference. If we become consistent, we have the potential to become a perennial playoff contender in a couple of seasons. You obviously haven't been paying attention.

Anyway, this game in Tennessee is a hot mess.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg eagles.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts win!!!! Sloppy ass game by the offense, but that defense was fan-fuggin-tastic!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This team sucks.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats the 3rd drop by bettis that ive seen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Eagles barely escaped that game. Poor clock management.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:CAM


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Tennessee game!!! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo:romo:romo










de:mark

DEZ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, nice throw Whitehurst!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

VICTORY!!! BIGGEST BLOWN LEAD IN TITANS HISTORY!!! BELIEVELAND!! :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

WTF Titans...thats the last time Im betting on you. :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alex Henery don't even plan on getting your jersey washed. Christ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Disappointed that the Texans lost, but it was one hell of game. That offense needs some work, especially when they go against the Colts on Thursday.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

god i hate dallas cowboy fans


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GREG OLSEN CLASS ACT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And we better get revenge on Pittsburgh next Sunday.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Work on you td dance kelce..

Wait.. td?

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn Schwartz got carried off the field. Rubbing it in to Lions fans.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Next 6 look brutal for the Giants... 

Colts, Seahawks, Eagles, 49ers and the Cowboys twice....I'd be really happy with 3-3, even 2-4 is survivable.

Great win today though, ODB and Williams looked great, ODB 4/44 in his debut and Eli missed him wide open downfield on another.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Matt "Do It All" Forte is really one of the leagues most underrated players.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Matt "Do It All" Forte is really one of the leagues most underrated players.


Yeah he can do it all alright, including fumbling the ball and giving the other team a short field to score the go-ahead touchdown. :no:


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Big win for the Colts and with The Texans losing, they are now first in The South due to their Division wins.

Whoever wins Thursday Night will be who wins The AFC South.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bills are in first :ti 

Geno sucks.
Bears defense sucks.
Cutler sucks.
Everyone sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

How'd the Cowboys look in the second half? Fell asleep at halftime and suspect they get a reality check in 7 days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas looked good and bad. Lynch will feast obv.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bengals vs Patriots who's watching? Brady really......really needs to go nuts tonight he's hasn't been playing like himself this season.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Just as long as FedEx has at least an acceptable field tomorrow night and isn't it in its annual winter condition. Still bitter about the Clemens ACL tear, I can only imagine how Vikes and Skins fans feel about that field taking down their top stars.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Damn Schwartz got carried off the field. Rubbing it in to Lions fans.


That tool told his guys he wanted to be carried off the field. I can't tell you how shocked I was to hear he said that.

Tool of the highest degree.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> VICTORY!!! BIGGEST BLOWN LEAD IN TITANS HISTORY!!! BELIEVELAND!! :mark:


That was a hell of a game. The Browns really needed a win like that with the way their season has gone. I was kind of worried at the end that the Titans might have been able to get far enough to kick a field goal. I started breathing easier after that sack.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chung returns kicks for the Pats what the fuck lol. Dude gets burned all the time on defense, he has three flat tires at this point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm Marvin Lewis. Welcome to Jackass.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Coach Lewis is on the hot seat for me, dude has been with the team forever and hasn't produced jack shit. If the Bengals don't do something this season time for him to go.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Coach Lewis is on the hot seat for me, dude has been with the team forever and hasn't produced jack shit. If the Bengals don't do something this season time for him to go.


He's Andy Reid in Philly, minus the Conference Title appearances


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Coach Lewis is on the hot seat for me, dude has been with the team forever and hasn't produced jack shit. If the Bengals don't do something this season time for him to go.


Lewis will coach the Bengals until he decides he no longer wants to. Is it any wonder all of us fans hate Bengals ownership so much?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> He's Andy Reid in Philly, minus the Conference Title appearances


Yup speaking from a Eagles fan, it was time for Reid to go, it could be his time to go as well. Let's see how Dalton responds.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> He's Andy Reid in Philly, minus the Conference Title appearances


He's the modern day Marty Schottenheimer


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bengals didn't score oh boy lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It is years past the point where Lewis should have been gone. However, Bengals owner Mike Brown does whatever the hell he wants. I assure you, Lewis wouldn't be fired even if this years Bengals team ends up with a losing record. I promise you.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

50,000 passing yards for Brady woof.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brady with 50k :brady3.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw a stat where Brady has more passing yards than all 6 of the quarterbacks taken ahead of him in the 2000 draft COMBINED. Not too shabby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THE TEAM PLAYING THE BUNGALS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Bengals looking completely lost on both sides of the ball geez.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pats are playing like this is the Superbowl. I was afraid of this happening. :no


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brady and Co. are playing like champs right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pratchett said:


> Pats are playing like this is the Superbowl. I was afraid of this happening. :no


Brady getting pummelled benched and embarrassed last week is probably the worst thing that could have happened to the Bungals.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If I had a dollar for every penalty thrown so far...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You'd have $10. Congrats lulz.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

JM said:


> Brady getting pummelled benched and embarrassed last week is probably the worst thing that could have happened to the Bungals.


Yes. This had me very worried going into this game. Nothing like a championship caliber team that feels like it has something to prove. Especially one full of future HOF'ers. It's not over yet, but damn the Bengals are going to have to get their shit together.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: great game so far. Brady making me regret starting Dalton over him. Just glad he is looking good against a good team. 

Gronk already looking better today.

Pratchett :brady4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is tough. I absolutely hate both of these teams. I should be happy that Cincinatti looks so mediocre, but New England... yugh.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals are looking far from a championship caliber team right now. I hope they watch tape from this game and learn a few things about how to play. Coaches better pay attention to. They are getting their asses handed to them as well.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Adda way to protect that ball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What a total humbling this has been for both the Bengals and Bengals fans. 

The way this game is going you'd think it was January.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JM said:


> What a total humbling this has been for both the Bengals and Bengals fans.
> 
> The way this game is going you'd think it was January.





Hi JM.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

JM said:


> What a total humbling this has been for both the Bengals and Bengals fans.
> 
> The way this game is going you'd think it was January.


No, because in past Januarys people would be blaming Dalton for this loss. It was the entire teams fault in this game. 

I'd like to think the team is capable of looking at this game film and taking a good hard look at themselves. But with this coaching staff, I am going to have my doubts probably all season long. It is an incredible waste with the talent that is on this team.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

guess everybody can return to being on :brady's dick again :toomanykobes

also



₵A$H®;40218746 said:


> Oct 5	@New England - W


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Champ said:


> guess everybody can return to being on :brady's dick again :toomanykobes
> 
> also


Here's the score he predicted as well:

Oct 5	@New England - 34-7

:ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40218746 said:


> Bengals schedule now :yum:
> *
> Oct 5	@New England - W*
> Oct 12	Carolina - W
> ...




:LOL 
:HA
:maury
:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A lot of the scores he predicted are just plain crazy. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Patriots finally realized that the pre-season has ended and that the games actually matter now.

First time all year they have looked even half decent.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

₵A$H®;40218746 said:


> Bengals schedule now :yum:
> 
> Oct 5	@New England - W
> 
> ...


:LOL


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

This is why you NEVER judge a team based off one game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I accept this ass-kicking like a fan. We got bullied tonight. No way to twist it. But it's just one game. Now to focus on Carolina. WHO DEY!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Panthers back on the right track !!!!!

WOOOT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I figure it's time to give San Diego some thread title love. This team looks pretty good.


:rivers




Oh and the 72 Miami Dolphins can pop the cork early this season. Their perfect season remains safe yet again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah Jets got mercy ruled by the Chargers. I don't think the Chargers have beat any good teams, but shutting someone out in the nfl is impressive, even if it's the jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chargers beat Seattle. It wasn't in Seattle where things are different, but that's an obvious quality opponent.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Eh those Seahawks are a good bunch. And they've throttled the other teams they've played, even if they're bad. Definite contender with the way Rivers has been playing.

EDIT: Damn you ninja MRMR


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Chargers beat Seattle. It wasn't in Seattle where things are different, but that's an obvious quality opponent.


oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

It's obvious that the three best teams in the league are DEN, SD, and SEA. Behind them would be CIN, DAL, and AZ.

Right now I'd give the nod to SD. A one-point loss to a great team, defeating the SB champs, and handling their business by dishing out three straight blowouts to the the subpar, including the first shutout of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

a healthy cards team>San Diego.

A healthy cards team beat Seattle in Seattle. Come on now.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't fully factor 2013. With that logic, we beat a battered Broncos in the Super Bowl. Should they be considered the best team of 2013?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

₵A$H®;40394377 said:


> I accept this ass-kicking like a fan. We got bullied tonight. No way to twist it. But it's just one game. Now to focus on Carolina. WHO DEY!












I remember you calling it a potential trap game, like the Bengals were suddenly the best team in the league and the Pats were just jobbers after one really bad game :Jordan


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad that we in Seattle no longer know what it feels like to get completely blown out on the gridiron anymore.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Super Sonic said:


> I'm glad that we in Seattle no longer know what it feels like to get completely blown out on the gridiron anymore.



Until tonight when the Redskins win 42-10....:ti I can't even type that with a straight face. Redskins/skins/red/Indians/whatevertheywantthemtobecalled suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just call them the racially insensitive war cry sound you make with your mouth and hand instead


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Andy Reid is the worst play-caller of all time. Fucking pisses me off. We had the 49ers beat. We only ran the ball 17 fucking times. Davis had TWO carries after having two straight games of at least 100 yards. What the fuck??

2nd and 1: Pass
3rd and 1: Pass
4th and 1: Pass

That was one of our drives. Fuck me. I hate Reid. He tries fixing shit that isn't broken. We trounced the Patriots. Why not use the same god damn playcalling as the week before?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That too many men penalty was inexcusable though. After a penalty time out. That simply can't happen. Cost them the game essentially.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> We only ran the ball 17 fucking times.


Wut.


TomahawkJock said:


> Davis had TWO carries after having two straight games of at least 100 yards. What the fuck??


What...


TomahawkJock said:


> 2nd and 1: Pass
> 3rd and 1: Pass
> 4th and 1: Pass


WHAT?!

Goodness, what the fuck was he doing?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What he's always done, he has a 15 year track record and you hired him


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Super Sonic said:


> It's obvious that the three best teams in the league are DEN, SD, and SEA. Behind them would be CIN, DAL, and AZ.




the pats just demolished cinci..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^One game is one game. If they rebound poorly they'll be left out. 


Wasnt aware Hoyer led the biggest road comeback of all time. That's damn impressive. If he had better receivers he might make for a really good QB.

btw, if Jim does leave the Niners, the Rams would be the perfect place for him. That defense is underperforming, but has a lot of fuckign talent that I feel isnt living up to what it can do.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Andy Reid is the worst play-caller of all time. Fucking pisses me off. We had the 49ers beat. We only ran the ball 17 fucking times. Davis had TWO carries after having two straight games of at least 100 yards. What the fuck??
> 
> 2nd and 1: Pass
> 3rd and 1: Pass
> ...


Yeah, the play calling on 2nd n 1 and 3rd n 1 was mind-boggling, you have one of the best RB's in the league and you don't even trust him to get you 1 yard?? it was pissing me off considering we had a good chance to win that game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You had a great chance to win that game...

That penalty was crippling though. Would have got the ball back with 4 minutes left and I believe all your time outs. Either down two or down 5. Either way, you would have needed a FG to win or a much easier attainable touchdown.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wilson's running game is too strong right now. Redskins D better man up or it's gonna be a long night for them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Percy getting denied two touchdowns. :no:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I could not be happier right now with my Cowboys, motherfucking GOAT of a season so far, PLZ DON'T RUIN IT.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I could not be happier right now with my Cowboys, motherfucking GOAT of a season so far, PLZ DON'T RUIN IT.


Aren't they going to Seattle next week?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gad damn you russell wilson i was up big time in fantasy










end up with a tie


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Aren't they going to Seattle next week?


I don't think Dallas will be ruined by one loss to a better team.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why did the Broncos cut Prater? Is their current kicker doing that good?



Also, Genesis with them amazing GIF reps.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Aren't they going to Seattle next week?


Lol. I live in Washington, so I get to experience all the Seattle ridiculousness first hand, and these fans...are fucking insane. Best of luck to the Cowboys this weekend, and if they can keep Murray running strong, they should be able to keep it close enough to maybe pull the surprise in the 4th. I wouldn't pick them with spread, but I also wouldn't be surprised if it's close. 

My Bengals sure didn't disappoint. :faint: I was impressed with Dalton, actually. Just wasn't their day. Patriots were on a mission, and probably would have given every team in the league more than they could handle that night. Although the defense for Cincinnati was playing two gears lower than I'm used to seeing. No energy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Speaking of the Bengals, has Cash posted since he predicted all the games and them beating the Pats...and then the Pats bending them over?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Yeah, he's posted a couple times since.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 6 predictions

Battle of the Byes: NO over KC

IND @ HOU: IND
NE @ BUF: NE
CAR @ CIN: CIN
PIT @ CLE: CLE
GB @ MIA: GB
DET @ MIN: DET
DEN @ NYJ: DEN
BAL @ TB: BAL
JAX @ TEN: TEN
SD @ OAK: SD
WAS @ AZ: AZ
CHI @ ATL: ATL
DAL @ SEA: SEA
NYG @ PHI: PHI
SF @ STL: SF

Comments:

I'm curious to see if either SD or DEN has the bigger blowout.

CLE fans are hyped up as indicated through ticket sales.

JAX @ TEN has serious potential to be the worst game of the season.

CHI @ ATL has potential to be the fantasy game of the season.

If you're an all-STL guy for sports teams, don't rely on the Rams for superiority over Frisco. Root for your baseball team instead.


----------



## str8edgemike (Oct 7, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> Week 6 predictions
> 
> Battle of the Byes: NO over KC
> 
> ...



Looks like we get the toilet bowl game early between JAX and NYJ! Almost can't wait for JAX vs OAK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is the jets gm trying to get fired or is actually just this bad as a GM?

whoever gets Rex as a d. coordinator is going to be extremely happy.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Panthers at Cincy 
Scary game depending on what version of the Panthers decides to show up


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

peterson :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but I think it would be pretty cool for the teams playing on Thursdays to wear throwback jerseys.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Colts vs Texans should be one dandy of a game even with that bum Fitzpatrick and that winter beard on him, who's watching tonight's game?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pat McAfee with his third successful onside kick. Just LMAO.

Lol Texans D.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

fpalm This is why Thursday Night Football should be canceled.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man the Colts are on fire tonight, Texans better recover!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm gonna watch that onside back all night. BOOMSTICK!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if JJ Watt will keep wagging his finger and celebrating despite his team getting flat out beaten down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hilton on pace for 600 yards. 140 in 11 minutes. GODS.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LEL Thursday Night Football


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hell, Jacksonville put up more fight than this.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti I'm at work and just saw the score. 24-0 in the first :ti :ti :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Next Thursday game is Jets vs Patriots :Jordan


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK

(Because it probably won't end up being a good game anyways)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE COMEBACK....is over.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice effort by the Texans never giving up.. Watt is a beast.. Luck is a beast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HILTON is a beast. Our pass rush is also beastly, 17 sacks on the year. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

First competitive TNF game of the season, and looks like it's gonna stay that way for awhile looking at next week's game.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd like to know why after the first quarter The Colts started playing like The Texans and The Texans started playing like the Colts?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Walden and Werner making their daddy Mathis very proud. Yet again, almost letting the game slip away from our own mistakes. 

T.Y. the Texan Slayer!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I love Luck as my starting QB in 2 leagues.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I was definitely wrong. Awesome game tonight, first good TNF game since...I don't even remember.

WATT :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Toonami4Life said:


> I'd like to know why after the first quarter The Colts started playing like The Texans and The Texans started playing like the Colts?


:lmao

I hope this you only talking about the score difference because they played nothing like us after the first. They played Texans football. Aggressive line play, leading to pressure on the QB and forced throws, tipping the ball at the line that led to an INT, and J.J. Watt being his ol' MVP self and taking over the game. On offense, Foster led the way and was running through our tackles and keeping drives going with long runs that opened up the passing game and slowed our blitzes.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Paging JM.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A.J. Green won't be playing for a few weeks ( toe ). But he doesn't need surgery bama4. Run. The. Ball. Hue. Hill last game: 2 attempts, 1 yard. Just unacceptable. Stop being soft... ( Looks at Marvin ).

On a side note, after browsing over Cleveland's schedule, they have a legit shot at making the wild card at 9-7 imo.

Oct 12	*Pittsburgh* 
Oct 19	*@Jacksonville* 
Oct 26	*Oakland* 
Nov 2	*Tampa Bay* 
Nov 6	@Cincinnati	
Nov 16	*Houston*
Nov 23	@Atlanta	
Nov 30	*@Buffalo* 
Dec 7	Indianapolis	
Dec 14	Cincinnati	
Dec 21	*@Carolina* 
Dec 28	@Baltimore

Very winnable games. We'll see though. It'll be pretty cool if it's a Battle of Ohio in the playoffs :zayn3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40583345 said:


> A.J. Green won't be playing for a few weeks ( toe ). But he doesn't need surgery bama4. Run. The. Ball. Hue. Hill last game: 2 attempts, 1 yard. Just unacceptable. Stop being soft... ( Looks at Marvin ).
> 
> On a side note, after browsing over Cleveland's schedule, they have a legit shot at making the wild card at 9-7 imo.
> 
> ...





Hey bro, where's the scores. Weren't the pats supposed to lose by like 30 to the Bengals?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the best part is that he had browns beating the bengals on his bengal predictions.

idk why he's talking wild card either when the division is very much in reach.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> the best part is that he had browns beating the bengals on his bengal predictions.


Meant to bold that. They always play us tough. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if they beat us once; hence why the all-time head-to-head is so close.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Moreno could be back this week, sooner than expected, which would be huge for the Phins. Big game against a weak Packer's D though as a whole the team has been playing much better, just glad we're not having to travel to play them in Lambeau. With the Pats getting back to business we gotta keep pace. 



Sidewinder400 said:


> I love Luck as my starting QB in 2 leagues.


Same here. 5-0 right now. He's the best fantasy player in ESPN FF right now. It's not just fantasy, either. The guy is legit the best young QB in the game, by far. Bradshaw has been so big for that team. Staying healthy and taking the load of Trent is helping the offense out so much. It's amazing to see the Colts use Bradshaw the way they have in the passing game because the Giants never really did utilize him in that way. Especially lining him up wide at times. 

With a solid back to split the load, I would give Trent another chance to make right but at this point the fumblitis is still such a problem. I think Indy would be well suited picking up a running back off the couch to bring in and light a fire under him or to just simply take over. Could be wrong but if Bradshaw continues to be the force he's been, it makes Trent's job easier. I'm reminded of Tiki Barber, who had a big fumbling problem to start his career and was able to fix it. Granted, Tiki still put up numbers while doing so and Trent hasn't, there's still the chance that he can get things together. Less Trent, more Bradshaw and I think he'll be a bit more effective. I really believe the fumbles are holding him back as he is probably thinking about it every time he touches the ball. Pagano should ask Couglin for advice because he turned Tiki's career around and got those fumbles down almost immediately. He's been a little more effective catching the ball vs. running it so maybe the could flip that role with Bradshaw and just let Ahmad run more and draw up more of the passing plays to get Trent going.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bradshaw likely isnt getting more snaps to preserve his health, not anything related to his skill or his performance thus far.

I also think Trent's been fine this year even though the numbers are the same. He mostly gets short yardage situations as the game goes along and he usually does a good job converting them. We were missing 2 starting lineman last game and Holmes really isn't playing as well as Shipley was, which is a problem. He's been much better in the pass game this year too.


Thw real story is how fucking awesome Dwayne Allen is at everything. Great blocker that's becoming better and better at running routes and he's already one of our best, if not best, redzone threats.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's important to keep Bradshaw healthy. IIRC he had something with the Giants, maybe a foot, but nothing as serious as season ending like last year. He always played more than half the year with them. With the older age it is smart to let the young buck carry the load but Bradshaw does look like he's running from the Giant days so more wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing but they do have to monitor him the best way they see fit. They're winning games doing what they're doing now though and that's what counts. 

Honestly I do too think Trent's been okay. It's just the fumbles. Other than that, he's running hard and it's premature for a lot of the people closing the book on him so early in his career. The OL has stepped up big this year and improving game by game, which will open him up more and more as the season progresses. If he could cut down on losing the rock I'd be fine with his production but it'd worry me since they are still using him as the feature.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

At least Burfict is active today. Our run defense should get it's integrity back. With Green being inactive, that should give Marvin and Hue extra incentive to run the ball today.They should take care of business today and next week it's all about LUCK.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;40600193 said:


> Meant to bold that. They always play us tough. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if they beat us once; hence why the all-time head-to-head is so close.


The H2H is so close because they've both been embarrassingly bad for much of their existence. It's not like a bad Browns team is PLAYING TOUGH against a HARD NOSE BENGALS team. 

TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS EVERYDAY TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS AND WORKING OVER TIME


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. Good luck against the Browns today JM.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dee Milliner injured yet again , that draft pick is looking more like a bust 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Flacco finally living up to 1M of his 6000M contract.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Flacco 21 fantasy points :banderas




























































But he's on my bench :bosh6


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Flacco 5 TDs...in 16 minutes of game time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What in the hell is going on there? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ravens are playing the Bucs with Rookie mode on.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: REVENGE IS EVERYTHING!!! :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

From one great game to another coming with the Seahawks and Cowboys. Beast mode the crap outta the Cowboys defense while chugging Skittles like a the addict you are Lynch


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blocked Punt returned 25 yards for a Seahawks TD :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Randle thinking he's somebody get off the field bum.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Two years ago, we saw the Cowboys completely give up mentally when the same shit happened on special teams. They may lose this game but every Cowboys fan should be happy with the body language they're seeing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Good TD drive by Dallas. They need to stay in this thing early to have a chance.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

It's funny almost every week Witten has catches where he's completely open. Out of all guys to keep open never let it be Witten. We'll see if the Cowboys can keep up with the Seahawks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao Nugent!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

TIE???????? This isn't fucking soccer. Finish the game like adults.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BUNGLES! :HA


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck ties!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

You gotta give to the Cowboys early still but they are really doing well rushing the ball against the Seahawks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao And Cincy ties! That's lovely. At this point, it's safe to assume that the AFC North is up for grabs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate this regional scheduling. Bears - Falcons on TV instead of Cowboys - Seahawks.... Might as well go to bed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I hate this regional scheduling. Bears - Falcons on TV instead of Cowboys - Seahawks.... Might as well go to bed.


You'll watch the Bears game and you'll like it mister! :fuckedup


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chrome said:


> You'll watch the Bears game and you'll like it mister! :fuckedup


Heeeey, I enjoy watching the Bears offense. But Falcons? Eh, I dunno.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's about time to schedule that kicker tryout now :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bengals went from getting blown out and dominated to having a tie game :duck


Brady looking awesome today :mark: back to back great games. A much much better 2nd half :brady2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Heeeey, I enjoy watching the Bears offense. But Falcons? Eh, I dunno.


Well I was gonna say Atlanta's offense should do well today against this struggling Bears D but they're playing well so far. Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody surprised by what Dallas is doing right now?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Anybody surprised by what Dallas is doing right now?


Nope, we're winning the superbowl :stephenA3

8-8


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty good 1st half, let's not have a 2nd half meltdown again plz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521408148922724352
Fuck off Marv. All he needed to do is kick the ball straight; down the middle you dipshit. He's been shaky all year. He better not be back next week. I hope Quinn Sharp comes back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dallas fumble :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

THANK YOU


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TD SEAHAWKS :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dallas starting to shoot themselves in the foot with these turnovers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

56 yard FG. Jesus Christ, Bailey.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great drive by Chicago there. :mark:

Except for that XP attempt. fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Since 2012 only three teams — the Broncos, Patriots, and Seahawks — have won more games than the Colts.
> 
> The Colts won 67.8% of their regular season games during the Manning Era (1998-2010). They've won 68.4% of their games during the Luck Era.


imo.

deserves a MVP more for the last two years than this year because Luck was literally carrying us.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Goddamn. Dallas is still hanging in this bitch. This game is pretty good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Willie Young giving Matt Ryan the business. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

INT!! Holy shit!! The Cowboys actually did it!!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll gladly take a rematch in 3 months. Be proud of this one, Cowboys fans. RESPECT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cowboys look to be the real deal this year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Now we get to hear all from LolESPN this week about how great Dallas is and they're back in glory, etc... 
Great :skip


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Guess who will be wearing a Romo jersey tomorrow :stephenA3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DALLAS

Incredible game. Biggest win for the Cowboys in awhile. Feels good.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Guess who will be wearing a Romo jersey tomorrow :stephenA3


First Take will be hilarious tomorrow. Skip will be insufferable and take smugness to a whole new level. I don't often feel bad for Stephen A but this one is gonna hurt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tater said:


> First Take will be hilarious tomorrow. Skip will be insufferable and take smugness to a whole new level. I don't often feel bad for Stephen A but this one is gonna hurt.


Tomorrow's gonna be just another day when I question why Skip Bayless is allowed to be on television.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

It's your fault for watching ESPN's low-hanging fruit demographic programming.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sportscenter from the morning until 7 PM is the worst. You'll get stuff like "Is it Tony Romo's fault that Dwayne Harris dropped the punt?" or "What if Peyton Manning was QB of the Seahawks for that game?". 

But then late night Sportscenter with Bucci or Coach is usually fun.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Super Sonic said:


> It's your fault for watching ESPN's low-hanging fruit demographic programming.


I don't watch it. I question why other people watch it though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bears won!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> Sportscenter from the morning until 7 PM is the worst. You'll get stuff like "Is it Tony Romo's fault that Dwayne Harris dropped the punt?" or "What if Peyton Manning was QB of the Seahawks for that game?".
> 
> But then late night Sportscenter with Bucci or Coach is usually fun.


LOL...

But really, was it Romo's fault?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I would like to congratulate all Dallas Cowboys fans on their team's hard-earned and glorious victory over the sinister Seattle Seahawks. :cheer


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

seattle and san fran both out of the playoff picture as it stands.

thank goodness it's just week 6.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> DALLAS
> 
> Incredible game. Biggest win for the Cowboys in awhile. Feels good.


:romo:romo:romo:romo

:EDWIN


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I legitimately feel bad for Giants fans right now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Giants are irrelevant. They will be for at least 5 more years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sidewinder400 said:


> The Giants are irrelevant. They will be for at least 5 more years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hope you're a soothsayer. SOOTHSAYER400


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;40648202 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521408148922724352
> Fuck off Marv. All he needed to do is kick the ball straight; down the middle you dipshit. He's been shaky all year. He better not be back next week. I hope Quinn Sharp comes back.


I am beginning to suspect it might not matter. With the way these coaches are not getting their players prepared for games, it doesn't matter who they have kicking. I was hoping the talent could overcome the coaching this year, but it's starting to look like I got my hopes up for no reason.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I am beginning to suspect it might not matter. With the way these coaches are not getting their players prepared for games, it doesn't matter who they have kicking. I was hoping the talent could overcome the coaching this year, but it's starting to look like I got my hopes up for no reason.


Agreed. I remember I said the only thing that might deny us this year was the mediocre coaching. Wish I was wrong about that. Our guys in key situations are the same as Marv. Soft. Timid. They all look like a deer in the headlights. It's been like that for 10+ years now. We should've fuckin handled the Panthers, but we played down today. Especially the defense. Have they been taking advice from Tuberville over at the UC campus? Just poor effort all-around. I don't really feel like going over it. Gotta move on to the next one.

At least we're still 1st place in the North. That's all that really matters.

P.S.: You know Marv. He's not going to do a damn thing. Not expecting a change what-so-ever. Nugent is here to stay...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You know that even if they go 8-8 this year or worse that Marvin isn't going anywhere... so... :shrug


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup. As long as Mike Brown is in charge, forget about it. Just have to deal with it.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Was so awesome watching that Cowboys game tonight. The one year no one talks about how Dallas is superbowl bound, playoff bound, we end up starting playing legitly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Browns, KINGS OF THE NORTH. :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't Seattle just lose to :rivers this season or was that picture a Romo appreciation thing?

Reading some of the posts on the Bills message boards :lol. If I took a shot for every time ref was posted I'd be dead now. Probably like that for every team though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Fissiks said:


>


Lemme guess, show that Richard Sherman isn't invincible?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams on MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL :mark: Just don't embarrass yourselves guys. I'm confident that Stone Cold Austin Davis will lead us to victory.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Pratt

Can you believe this guy... This is what Pacman said yesterday... From NFL.com:



> Jones - "We were in a perfect position to win the game, two seconds left on the clock, we've got to win the game," Jones told reporters after the game. *"Everybody in here gets paid to do a job and that's what everybody needs to do."*
> 
> Reporter - When asked if it's time for the Bengals to get a new kicker, he didn't exactly campaign for Nugent to stay.
> 
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000410279/article/adam-jones-to-kicker-mike-nugent-do-your-job

Even though Nugent deserves to get cut, the irony of this guy... The defense better do their job and stop Andrew Luck next week. That's all he needs to worry about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sith Rollins said:


> Didn't Seattle just lose to :rivers this season or was that picture a Romo appreciation thing?
> 
> Reading some of the posts on the Bills message boards :lol. If I took a shot for every time ref was posted I'd be dead now. Probably like that for every team though.


SD beat Seattle in San Diego. Dallas beat Seattle in Seattle, something that has been a rarity.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I was surprised to see Pacman say that shit. I don't know how good or bad Nugent is but to basically put the entire blame on him is utter stupidity. Was even more shocked when Deion Sanders basically agreed. Yes if he made it the game was won but you're telling him to do the job he gets paid for :drake1 this is the guy that was on a defense that gave up 37 points. The same defense that could have *WON* the game in Overtime after they scored. Blame should go to everyone not solely on the kicker.

Hopefully he changed his tune today or whenever he talks next.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

He's been conducting himself better over the past few years, but he still has a tendency of opening his mouth at the wrong time(s). Not really surprised. It comes with the territory.

And AJ Green is already ruled out against the Colts and Marvin Jones might need surgery... This is _great_. I'm still confident we're going to win our division, but expectations for a deep run are declining fast. Hopefully this will still be the breakthrough year ( if the defense gets their head out of their ass ).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40676922 said:


> He's been conducting himself better over the past few years, but he still has a tendency of opening his mouth at the wrong time(s). Not really surprised. It comes with the territory.
> 
> And AJ Green is already ruled out against the Colts and Marvin Jones might need surgery... This is _great_. I'm still confident we're going to win our division, but expectations for a deep run are declining fast. Hopefully this will still be the breakthrough year ( if the defense gets their head out of their ass ).





Now they're only expected to win 35-12 instead of 48-12, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^nice asswipe of a captain you got there. fits in with the bungals perfectly. I guess I should expect this douche to go for Wayne's ACL. (Y)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking forward to watching a slobberknocker tonight. Or, at the very least, I hope it's more entertaining than Eagles/Giants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> ^^nice asswipe of a captain you got there. fits in with the bungals perfectly. I guess I should expect this douche to go for Wayne's ACL. (Y)


Looks like he's going for an Ankle Lock there. :angle2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Looking forward to watching a slobberknocker tonight. Or, at the very least, I hope it's more entertaining than Eagles/Giants.


I just hope the Rams don't shit themselves tonight on national tv.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that was Olsen and he also did it to CAM. Both had previous ankle issues, Cam currently has ankle issues. He was trying to hurt/injure them. That's about as scum as scummy gets, I hope imaginary karma gets him back.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe Vontaze should give them both a foot massage and serve them some Gatorade. That's what football is becoming anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe he shouldnt actively try to injure his opponents when theyve already been tackled. not surprised youre defending this. :kobe


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

₵A$H®;40681578 said:


> Maybe Vontaze should give them both a foot massage and serve them some Gatorade. That's what football is becoming anyways.


:holt

C'mon brah, you really going to try & defend that shit? :stephenA3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bengals aren't even making the playoffs this year :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

6-0 fantasy:dance


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been super busy lately, but I feel it's time this thread had a few #FunFacts�™.


Matt Forte currently leads the league in recpetions with 46. At the pace he is going, he will have over 1000 yards both in rushing and receiving. He'd be the first to do that since Marshall Faulk in 1999. #Forte2k.

Steamboat Willie leads the league in sacks right now with 7 in 6 games. Willie Young has been one of the better free agency aquistions this season.

Rookie Kyle Fuller is tied for league leader with 3 interceptions on the season and tied for league leader in forced fumbles with 3 as well. He is the only one with 6 combined forced fumbles and interceptions.




Spoiler: Don't like it? Jay Cutler doesn't care.

















Spoiler: Alshon Doing Alshon Things















Anyway, hope everyone's been enjoying the season.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STONE COLD AUSTIN DAVIS!!! :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Greg Robinson blocking for Tre Mason. Just like the good ol' days. WAR DAMN EAGLE!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> 6-0 fantasy:dance


:relax
Your prob gonna lose in the playoffs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Austin Davis has looked really solid.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Davis has looked solid the past few weeks. Where you been Brye?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Rams are up!?!? Wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I generally don't get Rams games in my area and I haven't caught too many highlights. Knew he wasn't doing bad though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mj

This defense I swear


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LelRams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

KAEPERNICK :mark: BOLDIN :mark: CRABTREE :mark: NINERS :mark:

Gruden just said "San Francisco is #blessed." :blessed:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Screw San Francisco. On the gridiron and on the diamond.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pick 6 to end the game


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Aaron Rodgered. That guy can eat a dick and die. This game was more a gut punch then losing two to end the season last year and playoff bid. 

I'm not gonna do what everyone thinks I'm gonna do and flip out man. I'm not gonna rant about who should be starting and who should be getting more snaps. But Wheeler needs to not play anymore. If him and Ellerbe never played another snap I'd be more than happy. All in all, Tanny took a step up in my book with his shrugging off of the two 1st half picks and doing enough in the 2nd to earn his team a W. 

Will feel good to get back on track and beat Chicago in Chicago next week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Bengals fans complaining about THE NUGE.

A fucking 2nd round pick we wasted on that useless cunt. Ahead of the likes of Justin Tuck, Vincent Jackson or Frank Gore. Not that that mattered anyways as we spent our other 2nd that year on Justin Miller and traded our 1st for Doug fucking Jolley!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Moreno out for the year. Ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, I just now saw the video on Vontaze Burfict's stupid foot twisting on Cam and Olsen. These ESPN comments (homers) defending him, saying it wasn't intentional are just hilarious. But yeah, what a piece of trash.

Boomstick will run on to the field and lay him out if he tries that in Indy next week. All hail Boomstick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aidan said:


> I've been super busy lately, but I feel it's time this thread had a few #FunFacts�™.
> 
> 
> Matt Forte currently leads the league in recpetions with 46. At the pace he is going, he will have over 1000 yards both in rushing and receiving. He'd be the first to do that since Marshall Faulk in 1999. #Forte2k.
> ...


Those definitely are some fun facts. :cutler


----------

